# Consumos "reales" de automóviles.



## jotace (3 Oct 2013)

Tenía por casa una revista en la que comparaban los consumos homologados de los vehículos con los "reales". El artículo va más allá de la mera exposición de estas tablas resumen, y nos cuenta también los trucos que usan las marcas para homologar bajos consumos. Iré poniendo las tablas conforme me dé tiempo a irlas subiendo.
Los consumos "reales" se han medido en *ciclo combinado* (ciudad-carretera-autovía) a velocidades legales y *sin ir chafando güevos*, por diferentes redactores de la revista. Fijaos en el detalle que coches similares con el mismo motor hacen consumos muy parecidos sino iguales.
El código de colores significa:
*verde*: está por debajo de la media de diferencia de consumo homologado vs real de la categoría.
*amarillo*: en la media.
*rojo*: por encima de la media.

Empezaremos por tamaño. Primero los *microurbanos*, que yo llamaría simplemente urbanos. En los 80 este tamaño de coche era el más vendido, si pensamos en los superventas de aquella época, tenían este tamaño, los R5, Corsa, Fiesta, 127...eran exactamente de esta categoría y eran coches familiares por excelencia. Hoy en día algunos como el trio de VAG, son coches con maletero digno y potencia para salir a la carretera. Creo que la proximidad de precio con sus hermanos mayores es un inconveniente que hace que no terminen de despegar. Es curiosa la glotonería que demuestra el Twinair de Fiat:8:




Seguimos con los *urbanos*. Esta categoría en realidad ya son los _compactos de cuatro metros_, el coche para todo, que no hace tantos años era la categoría a la que aspirábamos una gran mayoría. La crisis los ha puesto donde les corresponde, ahora son los más vendidos junto a los compactos. Fijaos en general en los motores TSI, TCE, Twin air y cía, los consumos suelen irse bastante de madre respecto a los homologados.




Los *compactos*. Si los de 4 metros podrían considerarse coches para todo, estos son ya para todo todo. Para irse a uno más grande hay que pensárselo mucho. Realmente pocos necesitan más. A no ser que tengas dos niños 





Ahora las *berlinas*. Son "el coche", con mayúsculas. Es curioso que algunas berlinas pueden consumir como _urbanos o compactos_. En realidad la mayor longitud se traduce en uno o medio tercer volumen que aumenta la eficiencia aerodinámica respecto a las traseras más verticales de otros segmentos. Es un segmento en decadencia y retroceso, pues el populacho prefiere el SUV. En otros paises con mercados maduros se venden a porrillo las versiones familiares. Aquí no, no gustan a las féminas que siempre dicen "parece un coche de muertos", entonces es cuando pasas a comprar SUV, que seguro que gusta a todas las féminas, a la tuya si la tienes y a las de la pandilla y del barrio:




Sigamos con los *monovolúmenes*, categoría que ha pasado de "molovolumen" a "no-molavolumen". Ya no están de moda y se venden cada vez menos. Los peques de cuatro metros son una interesantísima opción de mucha capacidad en poco espacio, aunque compiten en precio con los compactos que son más bonitos y son "más coche". Los gasolina son glotones a tope (aerodinámica y tamaño mandan) y el consumo de los modelos grandes empieza ya a dar miedito. Es curioso que el Tata sea el más honesto:







Ahora le toca el turno a los *todocaminos*. Es la nueva categoría exitosa a la que aspiran las parejas visillera-calzonazo, los separados (a la caza de follamiga MILF ) o los de la crisis de los 40 y 50. Tienen un gran espacio interior, posición de conducción alta que disimula la lumbalgia crónica al bajar del vehículo , un tamaño recortado y se alejan un poco del aspecto _fregonetil_ de los otrora _molovolúmenes_. Un modelo lleva años entre los diez más vendidos. En la lista salen también los TT puros, pero éstos ya quedan para los señoritos, para cuando van a la finca o a la cacería, para llevar a los castuzos y las putillas:








Ahora los *deportivos*, ideales para las crisis de los 40 y 50 y para los casapapis que se dejan todo el sueldo en un cochecito imán de chochetes ¡juventús divino tesoro!!. Yo ya tengo el GT86 reservado 









Y ya, por último, estoy seguro de que mucho castuzo, castucito y aspirante a mamandurria leen burbuja.info, así que no podían faltar las *berlinas de lujo*. Coches ideales para que los corruptos se trasladen de un sitio a otro con total comodidad a cargo del erario público. No me seáis garrulos y canis que estos coches se llevan con chófer. En realidad paga el contribuyente, asín que el consumo os la soplará. A los de los 20 centimillos seguro que se os cae una lagrimita al ver esta tabla, bien porque es el coche soñado para vuestro primer cargo electo, o bien porque os recordará las felaciones y sodomías en el asiento de atrás con vuestros amados líderes de camino a mítines, inauguraciones, actos oficiales, mariscadas o a actos religiosos (que tiene más morbo).
Bueno, he de confesar que no me disgustaría nada un Panamera ¡diésel gustazo diéselo!! para conducir como un señor con economía:


----------



## caralimon (3 Oct 2013)

Impresionante, muchas gracias

Pido chincheta en consumo responsable!!! y bien gorda

Saludos!!


----------



## sebososabroso (3 Oct 2013)

Lo mejor para saber los consumos reales, meterse en foros serios sin CM de la marca, todo lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## jotace (3 Oct 2013)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Lo mejor para saber los consumos reales, meterse en foros serios sin CM de la marca, todo lo demás son tonterías.



Como puedes ver, las tablas son bastante objetivas, y muchas marcas no salen muy bien paradas. 
En pruebas de consumos a mí me gusta mucho el blog de km77, si lees las pruebas de consumo de algunos coches que aparecen, te llevarás la grata sorpresa de que coindice bastante con lo que pone en las tablas.


----------



## nominefi (3 Oct 2013)

yo tengo un 207 de 70CV diesel desde hace 4 años.

He medido 400 km (ir a un pueblo de cantabria ida y vuelat) y me hizo 4,2, por autovia y el único requisito era tardar menos de 2 horas. Eso si, conducción muy eficiente y muy pendiente, un coñazo. Por supuesto sin pasar de 100.

Estos consumos teoricos para carretera parece ser que son a 90 en llano y claro, eso es imposible.


----------



## jotace (3 Oct 2013)

nominefi dijo:


> yo tengo un 207 de 70CV diesel desde hace 4 años.
> 
> He medido 400 km (ir a un pueblo de cantabria ida y vuelat) y me hizo 4,2, por autovia y el único requisito era tardar menos de 2 horas. Eso si, conducción muy eficiente y muy pendiente, un coñazo. Por supuesto sin pasar de 100.
> 
> Estos consumos teoricos para carretera parece ser que son a 90 en llano y claro, eso es imposible.



Dos horas 400 km...¡nunca se sacó tanto provecho de 70 cv!!! :XX:
En serio, te he entendido, 2 horas por trayecto 
Los consumos homologados son mixtos, *ciudad-carretera-autovia*, pero se hacen en condiciones de laboratorio, repito, *la-bo-ra-to-rio*.
Los consumos "reales" de la revista están hechos en un circuito mixto ciudad-carretera-autovia en condiciones de tráfico real y sin superar los límites de circulación legales.


----------



## nominefi (3 Oct 2013)

jotace dijo:


> Dos horas 400 km...¡nunca se sacó tanto provecho de 70 cv!!! :XX:
> En serio, te he entendido, 2 horas por trayecto
> Los consumos homologados son mixtos, *ciudad-carretera-autovia*, pero se hacen en condiciones de laboratorio, repito, *la-bo-ra-to-rio*.
> Los consumos "reales" de la revista están hechos en un circuito mixto ciudad-carretera-autovia en condiciones de tráfico real y sin superar los límites de circulación legales.



eso quería decir, ida y vuelata :XX:

Los consumos teoricos sólo sirven para ver que consume un modelo respecto a otro, pero no para conocer el consumo real. Quiero decir, si un Ibiza dice 4 y un 208 dice 4,5, ninguno gastará eso, pero el ibiza podríamos pensar que gastará menos que el 208.


----------



## TRaSHTu (3 Oct 2013)

En mi caso, consumos reales comprobados calculando la cantidad de combustible repostado, tengo una hoja de calculo donde relleno todos los repostajes y me da esto:

Coches:
Seat Ibiza Sport TDI 100cv: 5,58l/100km
BMW 323i 170cv: 9.53l/100km
Y la moto:
Suzuki Bandit 650 de 2006 con 78cv: 5,43l/100km

Son consumos medios, despues de un montón de repostajes, por tanto creo que es bastante exacto 
pd: si no me equivoco, los dos coches se ajustan bastante a lo publicitado por la marca, la moto no me he fijado en lo que decían.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (3 Oct 2013)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> En mi caso, consumos reales comprobados calculando la cantidad de combustible repostado, tengo una hoja de calculo donde relleno todos los repostajes y me da esto:
> 
> Coches:
> Seat Ibiza Sport TDI 100cv: 5,58l/100km
> ...



Tengo una Bandit 650 y sale más o menos así, lo que pasa es que me recomendaron meterle 98 octanos.

Un Accord 2.2 teóricamente 6 litros y más o menos es exactamente éso. La verdad es que el 95% de los km son de autovía con el control de crucero y el consumo lo nota.


----------



## f700b (3 Oct 2013)

gracias
te faltan los compactos tipo golf, focus. leon. civic y demas


----------



## TRaSHTu (3 Oct 2013)

En la moto le pongo 95, el manual no dice nada de 98. 
En el BMW le he puesto hasta ahora 98, que es lo que recomienda el manual, y el último depósito es de 95, voy a comparar consumos y rendimiento. De momento le noto un pelín de nada menos potencia, pero como va bastante sobrado, no es un problema


----------



## jotace (3 Oct 2013)

f700b dijo:


> gracias
> te faltan los compactos tipo golf, focus. leon. civic y demas



¡Ottia fruta!!! Me los he comido  voy a mirar por el disco duro del ordenador que seguro que andarán por ahí...

Edito a las 10:10. Compactos subidos. Gracias :


----------



## murray (3 Oct 2013)

A mí lo de los litros me da pereza calcularlo ... lo único que me importa es que me cuesta 50 euros llenar el depósito de mi Toyota Aygo, y con eso me da para unos 500 kms.

Es decir, cada km en coche me cuesta 10 céntimos. 

Cada km en bici me sale gratix :fiufiu:


----------



## Panzerfaust (3 Oct 2013)

No sé, estos estudios son tan relativos, el consumo varía muchísimo de unas manos a otras y depende tambien de la calidad del carburante, estado de la mecánica etc etc

En mi caso, un Octavia del 2002 familiar, 1.9 TDI, el consumo que marca el fabricante estaba creo por los 5L escasos. Yo le hago medias de 4,5 REALES, no de ordenador si no con la cuenta de la vieja Kms/litros.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (3 Oct 2013)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> En la moto le pongo 95, el manual no dice nada de 98.
> En el BMW le he puesto hasta ahora 98, que es lo que recomienda el manual, y el último depósito es de 95, voy a comparar consumos y rendimiento. De momento le noto un pelín de nada menos potencia, pero como va bastante sobrado, no es un problema



A la Bandit no es que le falte potencia, precisamente :: . Lo que pasa que el dueño del concesionario cuando me la vendió me lo recomendó expresamente.


----------



## f700b (3 Oct 2013)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Ottia fruta!!! Me los he comido  voy a mirar por el disco duro del ordenador que seguro que andarán por ahí...
> 
> Edito a las 10:10. Compactos subidos. Gracias :



a ti por tu gran aporte


----------



## jotace (3 Oct 2013)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> No sé, estos estudios son tan relativos, el consumo varía muchísimo de unas manos a otras y depende tambien de la calidad del carburante, estado de la mecánica etc etc
> 
> En mi caso, un Octavia del 2002 familiar, 1.9 TDI, el consumo que marca el fabricante estaba creo por los 5L escasos. Yo le hago medias de 4,5 REALES, no de ordenador si no con la cuenta de la vieja Kms/litros.



Repito que son consumos mixtos ciudad-carretera-autovia a velocidades legales y a buen ritmo. *Sirven simplemente como referencia para que el comprador de coches no resulte engañado por unos consumos homologados más falsos que un euro de madera.*
Con estos datos podéis hacer cálculos más precisos para tomar una decisión a la hora de la compra. 

Evidentemente los coches probados son nuevos. Es una revista del motor de actualidad.


----------



## Andrespp (3 Oct 2013)

Honda CRV 2.2 diesel 6,8 L a los 100 km (todocamino)

Opel Corsa eco diesel 3,8 L a los 100 km (urbano)


----------



## THX 1138 (3 Oct 2013)

Base de datos de consumos medios reales:

http://www.spritmonitor.de/en/


----------



## Andrespp (3 Oct 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Un Accord 2.2 teóricamente 6 litros y más o menos es exactamente éso. La verdad es que el 95% de los km son de autovía con el *control de crucero y el consumo lo nota*.



el control de crucero es muy cómodo y un buen quitamultas, pero sólo sirva para ahorrar si se usa llaneando si el recorrido tiene desniveles es mejor quitarlo y aprovechar las bajadas, bajar un poco la velocidad en las subidas y tal. :cook:


----------



## jotace (3 Oct 2013)

THX 1138 dijo:


> Base de datos de consumos medios reales:
> 
> MPG and Cost Calculator and Tracker - Spritmonitor.de



Muy bueno.
Me lo guardo en marcadores.
Si elegís un modelo de la lista veréis que el consumo medio sale bastante parecido.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Oct 2013)

estas pruebas de las revistas son tonterias, no se puede hacer una prueba objetiva de consumo conbinado porque depende de muchas cosas, que trafico habia, orografia, velocidad media, viento, habilidad del conductor que hace la prueba, en fin, que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, los que marcan los fabricantes tampoco, pero sirven para comparar unos con otros porque todos pasan la misma prueba y esta homologada.

alguna trampa hacen, por ejemplo BMW en su serie 1 homologo consumos utilizando llanta de 16" con neumatico 195, una medida que esta en el catalogo pero que practicamente no lleva ninguna unidad vendida, ademas utilizo gasolina de 98, pero fuera de esas pequeñas trampas no se puede alterar.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2013 at 12:27 ----------




nominefi dijo:


> yo tengo un 207 de 70CV diesel desde hace 4 años.
> 
> He medido 400 km (ir a un pueblo de cantabria ida y vuelat) y me hizo 4,2, por autovia y el único requisito era tardar menos de 2 horas. Eso si, conducción muy eficiente y muy pendiente, un coñazo. Por supuesto sin pasar de 100.
> 
> Estos consumos teoricos para carretera parece ser que son a 90 en llano y claro, eso es imposible.



los consumos se homologan con la norma ECE R101, el coche no sale a la carretera, se hace en una nave sobre rodillos, la prueba dura varios minutos, la mayor parte se hace a 50 Km/h y tiene varios ciclos de aceleracion hasta 120 Km/h.


----------



## jotace (3 Oct 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> estas pruebas de las revistas son tonterias, no se puede hacer una prueba objetiva de consumo conbinado porque depende de muchas cosas, que trafico habia, orografia, velocidad media, viento, habilidad del conductor que hace la prueba, en fin, que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad, los que marcan los fabricantes tampoco, pero sirven para comparar unos con otros porque todos pasan la misma prueba y esta homologada.
> 
> alguna trampa hacen, por ejemplo BMW en su serie 1 homologo consumos utilizando llanta de 16" con neumatico 195, una medida que esta en el catalogo pero que practicamente no lleva ninguna unidad vendida, ademas utilizo gasolina de 98, pero fuera de esas pequeñas trampas no se puede alterar.



Según la revista hay 8 trampas permitidas en la homologación que permiten rebajar el consumo en un 18% si las usas todas.
Los recorridos elegidos por la revista son de desnivel acumulado cero, en condiciones de tráfico con cierta fluidez. Por supuesto son más reales que las homologadas. 
No vamos a estar aquí discutiendo que un día subí al Veleta con el coche, a 20 grados bajo cero, con ventisca y claro, en ese caso el consumo no tiene nada que ver. O al revés, seguro que algún listo ha bajado de la Meseta a la costa por algún puerto en punto muerto y le ha chupado medio litro a los 100.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Oct 2013)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> En mi caso, consumos reales comprobados calculando la cantidad de combustible repostado, tengo una hoja de calculo donde relleno todos los repostajes y me da esto:
> 
> Coches:
> Seat Ibiza Sport TDI 100cv: 5,58l/100km
> ...



sí que se ajustan, yo hago con el control de velocidad 2 o 3 decimas menos que el consumo anunciado por el fabricante, repito, en europa en esto no hay trampas y lo que publican en las revistas es pura demagogia.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2013 at 12:32 ----------




jotace dijo:


> Según la revista hay 8 trampas permitidas en la homologación que permiten rebajar el consumo en un 18% si las usas todas.
> Los recorridos elegidos por la revista son de desnivel acumulado cero, en condiciones de tráfico con cierta fluidez. Por supuesto son más reales que las homologadas.
> No vamos a estar aquí discutiendo que un día subí al Veleta con el coche, a 20 grados bajo cero, con ventisca y claro, en ese caso el consumo no tiene nada que ver. O al revés, seguro que algún listo ha bajado de la Meseta a la costa por algún puerto en punto muerto y le ha chupado medio litro a los 100.



pues por eso precisamente la norma de homologacion se hace en una nave y no en carretera.


----------



## menos_16 (3 Oct 2013)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> En mi caso, consumos reales comprobados calculando la cantidad de combustible repostado, tengo una hoja de calculo donde relleno todos los repostajes y me da esto:
> 
> Coches:
> Seat Ibiza Sport TDI 100cv: 5,58l/100km
> ...



Yo tambien mido rigorosamente el consumo que hace mi vehiculo y te doy la razon. Los coches no gastan sugnificativamente mas de lo que dicen los fabricantes. Son los conductores los que no entienden como hay que conducir economicamente.

Creo recordar que.mi coche esta anunciado.como 4.4l (berlina 2001) y a mi me consume 4.55 litros... (70% del tiempo dos ocupantes y en autopista).

Enviado desde mi CJ ThL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (5 Oct 2013)

Mi octavia 1.9 TDI 105 CV anda en 5l reales medidos en repostajes de media, en viajes largos algo menos, no corro y mayormente autopista etc... también vivo en el pais vasco que la orografia penaliza un poco.


----------



## antonioantuan (5 Oct 2013)

¿Cual es el consumo real del Dacia Logran diesel 90 CV ? No lo veo por ningún lado.


----------



## jotace (5 Oct 2013)

antonioantuan dijo:


> ¿Cual es el consumo real del Dacia Logran diesel 90 CV ? No lo veo por ningún lado.



Es que no viene. Puedes mirar el Sandero con el mismo motor, que consume 5,2 ("real") y luego tienes el Lodgy con el mismo motor, que está en 5,7 ("real", excelente consumo) así que puedes imaginar que el Logan está entre los dos y creo que *prácticamente consumirá como el Sandero*, pues el tercer volumen le da una ventaja aerodinámicaque compensará su mayor empaque y peso.


----------



## Iron IQ (5 Oct 2013)

antonioantuan dijo:


> ¿Cual es el consumo real del Dacia Logran diesel 90 CV ? No lo veo por ningún lado.



De lo que me comenta un compañero que esta en Rumanía y tiene uno desde hace 3 años, el consumo real ronda 5,2 l /100 Km.
El modelo es de 86 CV y se ha de tener en cuenta que los inviernos son muy duros, ademas casi no hay autopistas y autovías.


----------



## antonioantuan (6 Oct 2013)

jotace dijo:


> Es que no viene. Puedes mirar el Sandero con el mismo motor, que consume 5,2 ("real") y luego tienes el Lodgy con el mismo motor, que está en 5,7 ("real", excelente consumo) así que puedes imaginar que el Logan está entre los dos y creo que *prácticamente consumirá como el Sandero*, pues el tercer volumen le da una ventaja aerodinámicaque compensará su mayor empaque y peso.



Gracias.
Entonces.... Por precio, consumo y prestaciones.
¿Puede ser mi mejor opción?
Papá, mamá y 2 hijos.
Entre los 5 mejores consumos para un coche familiar.
Maletero de 510 litros.
Sin polladas, ni tonterias.( ni ordenador de a bordo, ni pijadas electrónicas que luego se rompen y hay que pagar por arreglar.........)
El mejor precio....







Me lo voy a pensar...ienso:


----------



## jotace (6 Oct 2013)

antonioantuan dijo:


> Gracias.
> Entonces.... Por precio, consumo y prestaciones.
> ¿Puede ser mi mejor opción?
> Papá, mamá y 2 hijos.
> ...



Yo tengo dos niños y maletero de 470 litros. Menos no te recomiendo :no:
El único defecto que le veo al Logan son los tres volúmenes. Hace mucho tuve un coche de tres volúmenes, y en el tema de la carga son menos versátiles. El portón de los 5 puertas es una maravilla, puedes convertir el coche en fregoneta en dos minutos. Si trasteas mucho, haces bricolaje, llevas muebles de un sitio a otro, etc ...tres volúmenes es un rollo.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (6 Oct 2013)

Bueno, está claro que los consumos homologados que te dicen el fabricante son irreales, para empezar lo hacen en una nave sobre unos rodillos. Esa es la única forma de comparar en igualdad de condiciones.

Pero te sirven para hacerte una idea de la diferencia de consumo entre unos coches y otros.


----------



## d3d (6 Oct 2013)

Gran aporte jotace, y +1 por tus comentarios


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (6 Oct 2013)

Yo leí que el consumo aumenta con la altitud, o se que en Madrid consumes más que en Valencia por estar a 600m de altura. 
Lo mismo con la temperatura, en invierno gasta más.


----------



## bolvir (6 Oct 2013)

Dacia Sandero 1.5 Dci 85 Cv. 4,5 l/100
Dacia Lodgy 1.5 Dci 90 Cv. 4,7 l/100

---------- Post added 06-oct-2013 at 15:40 ----------




Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo leí que el consumo aumenta con la altitud, o se que en Madrid consumes más que en Valencia por estar a 600m de altura.
> Lo mismo con la temperatura, en invierno gasta más.



En altura gasta algo mas en relacion a la potencia por la ausencia de oxigeno y en invierno gasta menos por la mayor densidad de este.


----------



## antonioantuan (6 Oct 2013)

jotace dijo:


> Yo tengo dos niños y maletero de 470 litros. Menos no te recomiendo :no:
> El único defecto que le veo al Logan son los tres volúmenes. Hace mucho tuve un coche de tres volúmenes, y en el tema de la carga son menos versátiles. El portón de los 5 puertas es una maravilla, puedes convertir el coche en fregoneta en dos minutos. Si trasteas mucho, haces bricolaje, llevas muebles de un sitio a otro, etc ...tres volúmenes es un rollo.



Tienes toda la razón...
Preferiría un coche con portón trasero ...
Pero si, para tenerlo, he de comprar el siguiente coche familiar más barato, con capacidad de maletero y de bajo consumo.... ¡Tendría que pagar por él mas de 3000€ que los 9800€ que me cuesta el Logan 1.5 90cv con todo de serie , mas rueda de repuesto y pintura metalizada!
Creo que me voy a quedar con el Logan.
Aunque tengo una Picasso y, SÍ, echaré de menos el portón trasero.


----------



## jotace (6 Oct 2013)

antonioantuan dijo:


> ¡Tendría que pagar por él mas de 3000€ que los 9800€ que me cuesta el Logan 1.5 90cv con todo de serie , mas rueda de repuesto y pintura metalizada!



Ese precio es muy bueno para ese tamaño de coche. No sé que precios en oferta te harán por un Skoda Rapid o Fabia Combi, pero imagino que superiores a ese dinero, los 3.000 que dices y hoy en día 3000 euros es muuuucho dinero para una familia.


----------



## antonioantuan (6 Oct 2013)

jotace dijo:


> Ese precio es muy bueno para ese tamaño de coche. No sé que precios en oferta te harán por un Skoda Rapid o Fabia Combi, pero imagino que superiores a ese dinero, los 3.000 que dices y hoy en día 3000 euros es muuuucho dinero para una familia.



¡Ea! Pues decidido.
¡Gracias por responder!
El Logan solo tiene una pega ....
¡¡¡TARDAN EN ENTREGÁRTELO CASI 3 MESES!!!

:8:::

¡¡¡Para el 29 de diciembre!!!
Aún así.... ¡DECIDIDO!


----------



## jotace (6 Oct 2013)

antonioantuan dijo:


> ¡Ea! Pues decidido.
> ¡Gracias por responder!
> El Logan solo tiene una pega ....
> ¡¡¡TARDAN EN ENTREGÁRTELO CASI 3 MESES!!!
> ...



¡juas, juas, juas!! ¿No te habrán dicho elo 28 de diciembre? :XX:
Tres meses esperando un coche nuevo me parece una burla 
Mira a ver un km 0 de los de verdad, automatriculado. Una compañera de trabajo se ha comprado un Ibiza tdi 90 cv de cinco puertas por 10.000. Hay una versión ST, o uno de esos modelos de Skoda. 
También he recordado que el 308 está a punto de desparecer, igual hacen buenas ofertas, aunque no creo que tanto como 10.000.
Si ahora no hay km 0 en enero los tendrás a patadas. 
Si fueran tres meses para un premium, pero para un Logan ::


----------



## antonioantuan (6 Oct 2013)

jotace dijo:


> ¡juas, juas, juas!! ¿No te habrán dicho elo 28 de diciembre? :XX:
> Tres meses esperando un coche nuevo me parece una burla
> Mira a ver un km 0 de los de verdad, automatriculado. Una compañera de trabajo se ha comprado un Ibiza tdi 90 cv de cinco puertas por 10.000. Hay una versión ST, o uno de esos modelos de Skoda.
> También he recordado que el 308 está a punto de desparecer, igual hacen buenas ofertas, aunque no creo que tanto como 10.000.
> ...



Tienes toda la razón, una vergüenza.
De todas formas, te aseguro que he pateado.
No hay precio mejor.
Y, tú lo has dicho, en estos tiempos 3000€ es mucho dinero.
Eso es el sueldo medio durante 3 meses deseado por muchos.
Mi Picasso da perfectamente para aguantar ese tiempo.
Puedo esperar.
Y por 3000€ y sin tener prisa.... ¡Que más da!
Estrenaré el familiar mas barato, con maletero y bajo consumo :XX::XX::XX:¡¡¡Comiendome las uvas!!!:XX::XX::XX:
De todas formas:
Ibiza di 90 cv de cinco puertas :El maletero ofrece un cubicaje de 300 litros
Skoda Rapid: Mas de 15000€
Fabia combi: Unos 14000€
Hablo de TDI sobre 90cv.
¡¡¡No hay color!!!


----------



## jotace (7 Oct 2013)

> Ibiza di 90 cv de cinco puertas :El maletero ofrece un cubicaje de 300 litros
> Skoda Rapid: Mas de 15000€
> Fabia combi: Unos 14000€
> Hablo de TDI sobre 90cv.
> ¡¡¡No hay color!!!



Hombre, el Ibiza de mi compi te lo había puesto de ejemplo, que de 15.000 de tarifa se le ha quedado en 10.000. Igual si pillas un ST con 430 de maletero pero posibilidad de cargar sobre el plano de la bandeja te iría.
En cuanto a los Skoda, es pillarlos con ofertas, desde luego de catálogo no hay nada tan económico como el Logan :no: aunque también es cierto que *las marcas hacen ofertas* y Dacia NO las hace. Tengo conocidos con Logan y Sandero, y están muy contentos. Si vienes del Picasso te vas a sentir como una sardina en lata. Y la calidad a años luz.


----------



## plakaplaka (7 Oct 2013)

Datem dijo:


> Bueno, está claro que los consumos homologados que te dicen el fabricante son irreales, para empezar lo hacen en una nave sobre unos rodillos. Esa es la única forma de comparar en igualdad de condiciones.
> 
> Pero te sirven para hacerte una idea de la diferencia de consumo entre unos coches y otros.



Din din din....

Los "consumos reales" son los padres. Entrar en un foro a preguntar "lo que consume un coche" es absurdo, porque los distintos factores que hacen oscilar esa cifra hacen que los datos de otro conductor no sean extrapolables, y ni tan siquiera orientativos, para uno mismo.
El estilo de conducción (más o menos eficiente), el tipo de vía por la que se transite, la orografía, etc., hacen oscilar el consumo de un mismo coche hasta un 100%, y todos esos son consumos reales. 
Con el mismo coche y mismo trayecto, mi mujer gasta un 25% más de combustible que yo, y con una velocidad media inferior. Y conducido por mí mismo, la diferencia entre hacerlo por autovía a darle un mayoritario uso por ciudad está en un 50% más de consumo en el segundo caso Si alguien me pregunta cuánto gasta mi coche, ¿qué le tengo que decir? 
Una web estilo spritmonitor.de puede ser orientativa de un consumo medio en circunstancias estandar y todo uso, sobre todo cuando son muchas las muestras. Pero aun así, las cifras son engañosas porque cada tipo de vehículo tiene un uso habitual: las muestras de un utilitario pequeño con motor de gasolina tendrán mucho más ciclo urbano que las de una berlina diesel, porque lo normal es que los coches se escojan adecuados al uso que se les va a dar. 
De otro lado, las pruebas tipo Arturo de Andrés en Km77 son comparaciones directas en circunstancias similares, pero es una circunstancia de prueba muy concreta (carretera nacional a velocidad elevada) que deja fuera usos importantes como el urbano, o el llanear a velocidad sostenida. 
Por todo eso, los consumos homologados, aunque sean "trampa" y no se puedan igualar en circunstancias reales, al menos dan una idea de comparación realizada en las mismas circunstancias para todos. Ahora lo que falta es que los ciclos que miden sean un poco más realistas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Oct 2013)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo leí que el consumo aumenta con la altitud, o se que en Madrid consumes más que en Valencia por estar a 600m de altura.
> Lo mismo con la temperatura, en invierno gasta más.



hace muchos años sí, pero ahora a los coches se la trae floja la altitud y la temperatura, tienen la sonda lambda, que detecta la proporcion de oxigeno y adapta los parametros de la inyeccion, los coches de inyeccion directa ademas estan funcionando siempre como si estuviesen en altitud porque funcionan con mezcla pobre.

en el caso de los motores atmosfericos, que quedan pocos, sí se ven afectados en su rendimiento por la altitud porque trabajan a menor presion, aun asi si llevan distribucion variable y aun mas si llevan sistemas de funcion de acelerador por la distribucion puede que se adapten si merma de rendimiento, tema complicado.

pensar en la fisica del asunto nos lleva a consideraciones sobre la inyeccion directa de gasolina, un embrollo, mejor dejarlo.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2013 at 19:21 ----------

para el que tenga curiosidad sobre la norma ece r101, esta es la prueba de consumo extraurbano:


New European Driving Cycle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Extra-urban driving

The EUDC (Extra Urban Driving Cycle), introduced by ECE R101 in 1990, has been designed to represent more aggressive, high speed driving modes. The maximum speed of the EUDC cycle is 120 km/h; low-powered vehicles are limited to 90 km/h.

After a 20 s stop - if equipped with manual gearbox, in the 1st gear with clutch disengaged - the car slowly accelerates to 70 km/h in 41 s (manual: 5 s, 9 s, 8 s and 13 s in the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th gears, with additional 3 × 2 s for gear changes), cruises for 50 s (manual: in the 5th gear [sic]), decelerates to 50 km/h in 8 s (manual: 4 s in the 5th and 4 s in the 4th gear [sic]) and cruises for 69 s, then slowly accelerates to 70 km/h in 13 s .

At 201 s, the car cruises at 70 km/h for 50 s (manual: in the 5th gear), then slowly accelerates to 100 km/h in 35 s and cruises for 30 s (manual: in the 5th or 6th gear).

Finally, at 316 s the car slowly accelerates to 120 km/h in 20 s, cruises for 10 s, then slowly brakes to a full stop in 34 s (manual: in the 5th or 6th gear, lat 10 s with clutch disengaged), and idles for another 20 s (manual: in neutral).

Total duration is 400 s (6 minutes 40 s econds) and theoretical distance is 6956 meters, with an average speed of 62.6 km/h.


----------



## Chimpu (8 Oct 2013)

murray dijo:


> A mí lo de los litros me da pereza calcularlo ... lo único que me importa es que me cuesta 50 euros llenar el depósito de mi Toyota Aygo, y con eso me da para unos 500 kms.
> 
> Es decir, cada km en coche me cuesta 10 céntimos.
> 
> Cada km en bici me sale gratix :fiufiu:



Tu coche gasta un promedio de 7 litros a los 100 km. Me parece mucho para lo pequeñín que es el Aygo, supongo que será por ciudad por donde lo mueves ¿no?


----------



## Patito Feo (8 Oct 2013)

Bravo MJET 105 CV - 5.1 L

Desde que lo compré, tantos litros entre tantos kms (17.500 kms) y salen 5.1.

Lo llevo digamos "alegre".

De la misma manera:

Accent 1.5 crdi - 6.0 litrs

Yeti 1.2 TSI 7.6 ltrs.


----------



## mpbk (10 Oct 2013)

os miráis este tipo de videos?

Skoda Citigo 1,0MPI 60hp fuel consumption test [HD] - YouTube
2012 BMW 525d xDrive Fuel Consumption Test - YouTube
2013 Audi A3 2.0 TDI Fuel Consumption Test - YouTube


----------



## Iron IQ (10 Oct 2013)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Bravo MJET 105 CV - 5.1 L
> 
> Desde que lo compré, tantos litros entre tantos kms (17.500 kms) y salen 5.1.
> 
> ...




El Focus 109 CV mio esta en 4,80L con 170000 Km y no me parece nada del otro mundo aunque esta entrando en su décimo año.


----------



## mc_toni (10 Oct 2013)

Ford Kuga 2.5T 4WD 200cv gasolina automatico

año 2010 27000kms.

400kms por deposito, 90€ mas o menos.

Según el ordenador el Consumo medio esta en 13.7 litros (casi todo consumo urbano), ahora lo tengo en 13.3 litros después de un viajecito, pero ya va subiendo...



eso si como lo disfruto!!!

Consumos según ficha técnica: Urbano: 14,6; Extraurbano: 7,8; Medio: 10,3 litros/100 km.


----------



## gadafi (10 Oct 2013)

No es bastante tragon ese kuga para moverse en exclusiva por ciudad? 

Yo es que aveces me planteo estos coches y se me quitan las ganas de comprarlos x l consumo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100P usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## plakaplaka (10 Oct 2013)

mc_toni dijo:


> Ford Kuga 2.5T 4WD 200cv gasolina automatico
> 
> año 2010 27000kms.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Las mujeres y los coches, cuanto más chupen, más divertidos


----------



## der_Europäer (10 Oct 2013)

La mejor web para ver los consumos reales de un coche es spritmonitor.de. Es el histórico de uso real de miles de conductores europeos que van apuntando sus consumos. Mi consumo real medio es muy similar al consumo medio del modelo con ese motor, en torno a 6 litros/100 km. Gracias a esa web, descarté en su momento comprarme el motor TSE 1.2 de Renault, que en teoria consume esa cifra pero en realidad se puede ver gracias a spritomonitor.de que supera los 7 litros con holgura en todos los conductores. En general, observé que los consumos reales de los motores gasolina con turbo eran mucho mayores a los oficiales.



> Una web estilo spritmonitor.de puede ser orientativa de un consumo medio en circunstancias estandar y todo uso, sobre todo cuando son muchas las muestras. Pero aun así, las cifras son engañosas porque cada tipo de vehículo tiene un uso habitual: las muestras de un utilitario pequeño con motor de gasolina tendrán mucho más ciclo urbano que las de una berlina diesel, porque lo normal es que los coches se escojan adecuados al uso que se les va a dar.



¿Y entonces cual es el problema de spritmonitor.de? Mi coche es un utilitario, lo uso como la mayoría de los conductores de utilitarios: para uso urbano e interurbanos en trayectos cortos. Si me comprase una berlina seguramente tendría otro uso. ¿Falsea eso los datos de consumo?


----------



## Bloperas (10 Oct 2013)

De los dos coches que he conocido el consumo de la revista se parece más al mio que el ofrecido por el fabricante. 

Lo considero pues bastante fiable.


----------



## mc_toni (11 Oct 2013)

Creo que antiguamente la diferencia era muchisimo mayor. Recuerdo un focus tdci 115cv que no me baja de 10litros, eso si iba como un loco 

Recuerdo un viaje Granada-barcelona que se chupo dos depositos y medio  hace 12 años o mas.


----------



## plakaplaka (11 Oct 2013)

der_Europäer dijo:


> ¿Y entonces cual es el problema de spritmonitor.de? Mi coche es un utilitario, lo uso como la mayoría de los conductores de utilitarios: para uso urbano e interurbanos en trayectos cortos. Si me comprase una berlina seguramente tendría otro uso. ¿Falsea eso los datos de consumo?



No lo falsea. Simplemente digo que puede distorsionar en caso de que pretendas comparar coches de muy diferentes tipologías. 
Yo también lo uso. Para control de gastos va muy bien, y como base de datos de miles de usuarios es mucho más realista que casi cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Isuzu (11 Oct 2013)

Además que Spritmonitor puede ser algo inexacto en cuanto a los recorridos y velocidades, me refiero a esos iconos donde se muestra si el conductor va por ciudad, carreteras o autopistas.-

Luego el tipo de velocidad, estoy convencido que para usuarios alemanes el ir en plan "moderate" con sus límites de velocidad debe ser surfear en el carril izquierdo a 180.-

Y por último hay repostajes de GLP (son 1.5 litros mas que el mismo consumo de 95) y gasolinas de diferentes octanajes.-

No obstante como referencia es una página muy buena.-

Edito: se me olvidaba mi consumo. El coche es un Saab 9000 Aero de finales de 1993, con 283.000 kms. (y los que le quedan). Motor cuatro cilindros 16v turboaliementado de gasolina de 2300cms3, como buen Saab, y marca el ordenador una media de 7.3 litros de gasofa 95. Bendita Trionic de Saab, el mejor coche sin duda que tendré jamás.

Para un coche de 225 caballos no está nada mal, calculo que el ordenador miente sobre medio litro a la baja. Solo hago carretera con él, de hecho lo tengo en una plaza de alquiler fuera de la ciudad para pagar menos, y en dos calles me meto en la Ronda. Conduzco de forma económica a las velocidades mas o menos legales, aunque con la potencia que tiene alguna vez me alegro el día.


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Oct 2013)

TRaSHTu:10027118 dijo:


> En mi caso, consumos reales comprobados calculando la cantidad de combustible repostado, tengo una hoja de calculo donde relleno todos los repostajes y me da esto:
> 
> Coches:
> Seat Ibiza Sport TDI 100cv: 5,58l/100km
> ...



A la bandit ( la mia es 600 del 98) si le pones un piñon de ataque 1 diente mas grande te baja el consumo siempre y cuando no callejees( yo le puse 2 y baje 1 la dentada de atrás, a 4000 rpm va a 95km/h y a 5000rpm en 120km/h y me baja de esos 5,4 pese a ser carburación)

Coche; mercedes 2.5td del 97, con 150cv (180chipeado), 5 raspados litritos, y de vez en cuando menos...aceite reciclado


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Oct 2013)

Xsara hdi si piso webos 5 litros si lo piso 5 litros, 13 anitos y 306.000 km de los cuales, mios son 120.000, cero problemas, aceite sintetico del alcampo y nunca le he tenido que reponer agua.

Por cierto, últimamente anda con mas girasol que gasoil y va esactamente igual.


----------



## Hustec (20 Oct 2013)

Se que es antagónico al consumo responsable pero tengo un Mazda mps de 260 cv, me gusta mucho el mundo del motor y es mi único hobby. Se usa poco por ciudad, más en carreteras secundarias y autovías.

Cuando me lo compré no bajaba de los 12 litros de media ( España iba bien )
Ahora tras haber asistido a un curso de conducción eficiente, sentido común y voluntad para hacerlo saco medias de 8 litros si no entro en ciudad.


El Hyundai de mi mujer ( motor 1000 cc ) se usa solo en casco urbano y le hacemos medias de 7 litros.
Hay que intentar frenar lo menos posible aprovechando las inercias.


----------



## Logos (22 Oct 2013)

Mantener un coche es una ruina en todos los aspectos y en el 95% de los casos hay alternativas viables y mucho mas eficientes para desplazarse.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Oct 2013)

Logos dijo:


> Mantener un coche es una ruina en todos los aspectos y en el 95% de los casos hay alternativas viables y mucho mas eficientes para desplazarse.



vete en AVE, veras que baratito sale...


----------



## pixel_chuck (23 Oct 2013)

Mi Clio 1.5 dci 65cv de casi 9 años: 4,1l/100km reales. Alrededor de 950-1000km con un depósito.

Para llegar a este consumo voy siempre a trabajar sin pasar de los 100km/h por autovía. Hace unos años solo éramos unos pocos los idiotas los que no íbamos a 120km/h o más. Ahora en ese trayecto puedo decir que alrededor del 70-80% de coches vamos a esa velocidad. Si es que solo aprendemos a hostias.


----------



## flanagan (23 Oct 2013)

joseamt82 dijo:


> Mi Clio 1.5 dci 65cv de casi 9 años: 4,1l/100km reales. Alrededor de 950-1000km con un depósito.
> 
> Para llegar a este consumo voy siempre a trabajar sin pasar de los 100km/h por autovía. Hace unos años solo éramos unos pocos los idiotas los que no íbamos a 120km/h o más. Ahora en ese trayecto puedo decir que alrededor del 70-80% de coches vamos a esa velocidad. Si es que solo apreCircuostias.



Doy fe de que eso es la realidad actual en las carreteras, especialmente a la hora de volver del curro. Por la mañana la gente va mas pillada de hora y acelera.
Yo creo que hay gente que se pasa un poco de ahorro y circula a 80 y 90 kph en autoviah. En mi opinión eso es una putada para los conductores de camiones y autobuses, ya que les obliga a realizar adelantamientos (maniobra con cierto peligo aun en autovia) y no olvidemos que van con horarios y no especialmente holgados.

Hay que señalar que la famosa reducción de la velocidad máxima a 110kph perpetrada temporalmente por el gobierno anterior nos enseñó a muchos que se ahorra webo y medio en combustible, frenos y neumáticos yendo un poquito mas despacio. Además das un poco por culo a las petroleras y a las huchas en forma de radar de la DGT.

Por cierto ibiza 1.9 tdi de 90cv del 2000. 5,1 l\100 km. 60% autovia, 40% ciudad.
Circulando buscando ir a la velocidad que pide la vía y la intensidad de circulacion, ni de rallie, ni con prisas ni siendo un estorbo.


----------



## Logos (23 Oct 2013)

Pues si tu destino tiene AVE y haces simplemente 2 o 3 viajes anualmente como la gran mayoria te sale rentable por goleada.

Si te mueves por ciudad y alrededores, una scooter es la mejor alternativa, consumo minimo, puedes usar carril bus, aparcar en las aceras con lo que puedes ir a cualquier lugar. Ganas tiempo y dinero.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Oct 2013)

CroKeT! dijo:


> Por casualidad alguien tiene un nissan micra de los antiguos (da igual si es el 1.0 o 1.3 16v) y puede decir los consumos que saca ese coche en carretera a 90-110 km/h?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 09:13 ----------
> 
> ...



el freno motor solo para bajar un puerto, en el resto de circunstancias nunca, si ves ponerse el semaforo en rojo se levanta el pie y se deja el coche ir con la velocidad metida para que deje de meter combustible y aprovechar la frenada regenerativa si la tiene, y poco antes de que el motor empiece a tirar sacar la velocidad, acercarse a un semaforo con la segunda metida y el motor empujando al coche es muy poco eficiente, como ya he dicho en alguna ocasion, con muy poca carga el motor tiene un rendimiento muy bajo.

voy a ver si elaboro un mensaje con los trucos de ahorro de combustible, los no obvios, y algo de tecnica.


----------



## Rubencillo (23 Oct 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> el freno motor solo para bajar un puerto, en el resto de circunstancias nunca, si ves ponerse el semaforo en rojo se levanta el pie y se deja el coche ir con la velocidad metida para que deje de meter combustible y aprovechar la frenada regenerativa si la tiene, y poco antes de que el motor empiece a tirar sacar la velocidad, acercarse a un semaforo con la segunda metida y el motor empujando al coche es muy poco eficiente, como ya he dicho en alguna ocasion, con muy poca carga el motor tiene un rendimiento muy bajo.
> 
> voy a ver si elaboro un mensaje con los trucos de ahorro de combustible, los no obvios, y algo de tecnica.



¿Que diferencia tiene el freno motor y "se levanta el pie y se deja el coche ir con la velocidad metida para que deje de meter combustible" ?


----------



## Hustec (23 Oct 2013)

Básicamente lo de intentar frenar lo menos posible con el freno de servicio, se resume a que si te excedes con el gas para luego frenar, toda la energía utilizada para desplazar esa masa simplemente se derrocha.

Ya se que es hilar muy fino, hay que ser previsor en cuanto a que cantidad de aceleración necesitamos en cada momento adaptándola a las circunstancias del tráfico y/o la vía.

Estoy seguro que esto no sorprende a nadie y lo hacemos todos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Oct 2013)

Rubencillo dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia tiene el freno motor y "se levanta el pie y se deja el coche ir con la velocidad metida para que deje de meter combustible" ?



muy sencillo, en las dos circunstancias el motor va mas lento que el coche y en las dos el motor frena al coche, pero en una se corta la inyeccion, corte en retencion se llama, y en la otra no, por ejemplo, vas en 6ª a 100 Km/h y viene una bajada pronunciada, levantas el pie y el coche se enbala, si miras al consumo instantaneo ves que baja a 0.0, si sacas la velocidad ves que sube en torno a 1 l/100 Km, es porque la detectar que el coche empuja al motor y no al reves entra el corte en retencion y se corta la inyeccion, el motor gira pero no entra combustible, si lo pones en punto muerto deja de haber retencion y entra combustible para ir al ralenti, ahora haces lo mismo bajando un puerto, vas en 3ª a 80 Km/h, podria hacer lo mismo y cortar la inyeccion porque se esta produciendo una retencion, pero no lo hace porque no esta programado hacerlo en esta circunstancia porque ahora el motor como freno es beneficioso, lo estas utilizando para quitar trabajo a los frenos.

a lo que yo me referia en cuanto a parar en un semaforo es a que si vas un poco lanzado y ves a lo lejos ponerse en rojo el semaforo es mejor levantar el pie y que se corte la inyeccion, porque si bajas a una velocidad mas corta existira retencion y no se cortara la inyeccion y al final en segunda el motor acabara tirando del coche.

alguien podria pensar que aunque se corte la inyeccion en retencion el motor sigue girando y el coche pierde energia por el rozamiento del motor, y que seria mejor que dejara de girar como cuando lo dejas en punto muerto, pero sin que se active de nuevo la inyeccion, ya hablare de esto, de algun coche que ya lo hace y algunos que lo hacen sin que lo haga el coche, y de lo que es la tecnologia microhibrida, y el falso microhibrido de PSA.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 18:06 ----------




CroKeT! dijo:


> Eso queria decir, te acercas al semaforo y con la marcha puesta sueltas el pedal del gas y dejas que se frene solo (al ir la marcha engranada el motor no tiene necesidad de hacer el ralenti y como no das gas no inyectas combustible y ahorras).
> 
> En mi caso solo lo hago si voy a partir de tercera y a menos de 1500 rpm quito la marcha ya que a bajas rpm (normalmente en torno las 1000-1500) la inyeccion vuelve a funcionar para que el coche no se cale y ya en segunda vas muy lento al ralenti y con el motor a trompicones. No se si es esto lo que quieres decir. El coche es un gasolina.
> 
> ...



hay que evitar que la segunda acabe tirando del coche, precisamente el ir a trompicones es la causa de tan mal rendimiento, en esas circunstancias el consumo se puede ir a 20 l/100 Km y mas, pon el consumo instantaneo cuando vas en segunda maniobrando por un parking y veras que es una burrada, hay que calcular lo mejor posible para llegar al semaforo con la energia minima y ya en punto muerto, el secreto es quitar la velocidad cuando va a empezar a empujar, cuando se reactiva la inyeccion como tu dices, si has calculado bien llegara con la inercia y sin el rozamiento del motor porque vas en punto muerto, a veces el que viene detras no entiende de conduccion eficiente...

---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 18:17 ----------




Hustec dijo:


> Básicamente lo de intentar frenar lo menos posible con el freno de servicio, se resume a que si te excedes con el gas para luego frenar, toda la energía utilizada para desplazar esa masa simplemente se derrocha.
> 
> Ya se que es hilar muy fino, hay que ser previsor en cuanto a que cantidad de aceleración necesitamos en cada momento adaptándola a las circunstancias del tráfico y/o la vía.
> 
> Estoy seguro que esto no sorprende a nadie y lo hacemos todos.



asi es, la palabra es anticipacion para utilizar los frenos lo menos posible, pero aun hay mas, esto lo podrias hacer yendo siempre muy lento en velocidades cortas, asi es facil no pasarse y no tener que frenar, pero como ya he dicho es poco eficiente ir tan lento en velocidades cortas, lo dificil es conseguirlo llevando siempre el coche lanzado, esto es lo que se llama pulse & glide, que no solo tiene sentido en los hibridos, vamos, lanzar el coche calculando para que el coche llegue a la siguiente parada sin tocar los frenos, me recuerda a aquel juego con bolas en que hacias una raya en la arena y ganaba el que dejaba la bola mas cerca de la raya sin pasarse.


----------



## isasosttw (24 Oct 2013)

Datem dijo:


> Bueno, está claro que los consumos homologados que te dicen el fabricante son irreales, para empezar lo hacen en una nave sobre unos rodillos. Esa es la única forma de comparar en igualdad de condiciones.
> 
> Pero te sirven para hacerte una idea de la diferencia de consumo entre unos coches y otros.



Como????

no puede ser , el consumo no puede medirse sobre rodillos.

es como intentar medir el record de la hora en una bici estática

---------- Post added 24-oct-2013 at 03:27 ----------




El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ahora haces lo mismo bajando un puerto, vas en 3ª a 80 Km/h, podria hacer lo mismo y cortar la inyeccion porque se esta produciendo una retencion, pero no lo hace porque no esta programado hacerlo en esta circunstancia porque ahora el motor como freno es beneficioso, lo estas utilizando para quitar trabajo a los frenos.
> .



esto tampoco puede ser. en 3ª y a 80 también tiene que cortar


----------



## sebososabroso (24 Oct 2013)

Seat Leon, 2001 TDI 90 CV, con un deposito, 850 a 900 kilómetros en mixto (aunque mucha carretera) en viaje largo 986 y fue cuando entro en reserva, eso es un consumo de 5,5 aprox, nada mal para un perro tan viejo, eso si, circulando a la velocidad de la vía, si son 120, a 120.
Seat Altea XL TDI 1900 105 CV, consumo muy aproximado al del León, quizá me sale a 5,6 o 5,7.

Se consigue sin acelerar mucho, anticiparse, tocar poco el freno, etc, creo que es la forma de conducir.


----------



## PUYDAMAC (25 Oct 2013)

jotace dijo:


> ¡juas, juas, juas!! ¿No te habrán dicho elo 28 de diciembre? :XX:
> Tres meses esperando un coche nuevo me parece una burla
> Mira a ver un km 0 de los de verdad, automatriculado. Una compañera de trabajo se ha comprado un Ibiza tdi 90 cv de cinco puertas por 10.000. Hay una versión ST, o uno de esos modelos de Skoda.
> También he recordado que el 308 está a punto de desparecer, igual hacen buenas ofertas, aunque no creo que tanto como 10.000.
> ...



para un lonchafinismo pleno sera mejor matricular a partir de enero ya q consta en la antiguedad como de 2014 no de 2013

es una duda q siempre he tenido a la hora de vender el usado se mira el famoso libro por meses o por años y en todo caso se le pierde mas si matriculas a final de diciembre que en enero q ya es otro año?????


----------



## orutrango (30 Oct 2013)

PUYDAMAC dijo:


> para un lonchafinismo pleno sera mejor matricular a partir de enero ya q consta en la antiguedad como de 2014 no de 2013
> 
> es una duda q siempre he tenido a la hora de vender el usado se mira el famoso libro por meses o por años y en todo caso se le pierde mas si matriculas a final de diciembre que en enero q ya es otro año?????



A un lonchafinista le da igual en que año o mes se matricule el coche, pues cuando lo cambie, será por que el coche ya no tendrá valor comercial alguno, al haber pasado 20 o 30 años, y no se podrá aprovechar ni para piezas.


----------



## Saryon (1 Nov 2013)

orutrango dijo:


> A un lonchafinista le da igual en que año o mes se matricule el coche, pues cuando lo cambie, será por que el coche ya no tendrá valor comercial alguno, al haber pasado 20 o 30 años, y no se podrá aprovechar ni para piezas.



Pero un buen lonchafinista ha de saber que si a los 4 años de tener el coche te dan un golpe y te dejan el coche siniestro te darán más pasta si lo compraste en Enero en lugar de Diciembre (otra cosa es que normalmente las buenas rebajas en coches vienen en diciembre para cumplir los cupos). Aunque la única verdad absoluta es que un buen lonchafinista no se preocupa por cuando comprar un coche debido a la matriculación del mismo, ya que nunca comprará un coche nuevo.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2013 at 16:08 ----------




PUYDAMAC dijo:


> para un lonchafinismo pleno sera mejor matricular a partir de enero ya q consta en la antiguedad como de 2014 no de 2013
> 
> es una duda q siempre he tenido a la hora de vender el usado se mira el famoso libro por meses o por años y en todo caso se le pierde mas si matriculas a final de diciembre que en enero q ya es otro año?????



Se mira el año, todas las gestiones que hagas donde la antiguedad del coche suponga una variable tiene en cuenta el año de matriculación. A efectos de pagarte un siniestro, de intentar matricular un coche como vehículo histórico, hacer un seguro, etc...un coche del 31 de diciembre de 2010 es 1 año más viejo que un coche del 1 de enero de 2011.


----------



## chemag1 (6 Nov 2013)

sandero dci 85 anda por 4,2 4,3 después de 60,000 km ,y si, tanbién tardaron 3 4 meses en darmelo , por cierto estoy flipando con el consumo de los gasolina pequeños nuevos tipo tsi tce, ya me lo imaginaba pero lo estoy confirmando, me los plantee comprar por diferencia de precio pero me parece que no compensa...


----------



## gabrielo (6 Nov 2013)

antonioantuan dijo:


> ¿Cual es el consumo real del Dacia Logran diesel 90 CV ? No lo veo por ningún lado.



4,5 en carretera y 5,3 ciudad segun top auto el consumo es parecido al nuevo skoda octavia y mayor que al 208 hdi 70 cv y al nuevo renaul clio que segun la revista en conduccion normal gastan 4,1 y 4,6 por curiosidad gasta menos el nuevo peugeot 2008 hdi 90 cv que el 208 de 90 cv encima es una cifra cercana real de medio litro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Nov 2013)

chemag1 dijo:


> sandero dci 85 anda por 4,2 4,3 después de 60,000 km ,y si, tanbién tardaron 3 4 meses en darmelo , por cierto estoy flipando con el consumo de los gasolina pequeños nuevos tipo tsi tce, ya me lo imaginaba pero lo estoy confirmando, me los plantee comprar por diferencia de precio pero me parece que no compensa...



sí, es decepcionante, consumen practicamente lo mismo que los gasolina de segmento C, el unico que se salva es el twin air de fiat.

por ejemplo un clio TCE 90 CV con unas prestaciones muy pobres consume en carretera 3,9 y un hyundai i30 de 135 CV con unas prestaciones decentes consume 4,1...


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Nov 2013)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> muy sencillo, en las dos circunstancias el motor va mas lento que el coche y en las dos el motor frena al coche, pero en una se corta la inyeccion, corte en retencion se llama, y en la otra no, por ejemplo, *vas en 6ª a 100 Km/h* y viene una bajada pronunciada, levantas el pie y el coche se enbala, si miras al consumo instantaneo ves que baja a 0.0, si sacas la velocidad ves que sube en torno a 1 l/100 Km, es porque la detectar que el coche empuja al motor y no al reves entra el corte en retencion y se corta la inyeccion, el motor gira pero no entra combustible, si lo pones en punto muerto deja de haber retencion y entra combustible para ir al ralenti, *ahora haces lo mismo bajando un puerto, vas en 3ª a 80 Km/h, podria hacer lo mismo y cortar la inyeccion porque se esta produciendo una retencion, pero no lo hace* porque no esta programado hacerlo en esta circunstancia porque ahora el motor como freno es beneficioso, lo estas utilizando para quitar trabajo a los frenos.



Amigo, creo que estás confundiendo dos conceptos que en mi opinión no tienen relación. Una cosa es que quites el pie del acelerador y, a ciertas revoluciones con marcha puesta, el consumo sea cero. Y otra cosa es tomar una bajada en una marcha larga/corta. Evidentemente si tienes 3ª el motor te frena pero es por la relación del cambio (que se mide en km/h por r.p.m) y en ese caso la velocidad es evidentemente menor que tomando la misma bajada en 6ª

Como bien apuntas, en cualquier coche aunque quites el pie del acelerador a un régimen bajo de revoluciones el motor consume. No sabría decirte cual es ese régimen porque yo no tengo ordenador de a bordo.


----------



## Spinelli (10 Nov 2013)

Última adquisición.

Honda civic 1.5i 1992 canadiense 102cv record 4.8L/100


----------



## Nopepito (11 Nov 2013)

*Pues*

El mio se dispara en cerca de 3l a los 100 en consumo mixto,sobre los datos de la casa, claro que el consumo mixto mio, es mayoritariamente en ciudad y/o atasco en M30, 9,1L a los 100 de media en los últimos 7.000km, una pasada si.

P.D Es gasolina con muchos CV claro.


----------



## arroplano (11 Nov 2013)

Megane Coupe 1.9DTI del 98. 100 CV.
En autovía 4,7l/100.


----------



## gsaronni (13 Nov 2013)

*VW Touran 1.9 TDi 105cv*

Un viaje a Valencia ida y vuelta cargado con pasajeros Blablacar y equipaje(4 personas a la ida y 2 a la vuelta). Añadido tambien 250km en ciudad y carreteras de montaña valencianas

Media 6,4l a los 100km, con fuerte cierzo en contra a la vuelta y lateral a la ida. Velocidades legales en todo momento

Creo que para el tarugo cuadrado y pesado que es mi coche no está mal

Con la misma conduccion y buenas condiciones meteorologicas suele hacerme 5,8l y si voy en plan lonchafinista sin pasar de 100km/h puedo hacer 5,3l

Este motor en un Golf o Seat Leon es muy poco sediento, pero se vuelve chupón en coches mas pesados y cargados


----------



## elgatotelepata (18 Nov 2013)

es caro el coche...


----------



## pep007 (23 Nov 2013)

Cascajo 1.6 diesel. 5,7 litros. Siempre a 110/120 autopista.

18 meses 50000 km. 130 CV turbo increible a partir de las 1800 vueltas.

Eso si si entras bajo de vueltas en una rotonda... suelta el volante y tapate los oidos...


----------



## autonomo666 (23 Nov 2013)

VW Passat 1.9tdi 110cv del 99 trazado del estudio 23km ida a las 6am y otro tanto de vuelta a las 6pm ,por comarcal. Consumo 5l a los 100.

Enviado desde Invernalia en cuervo


----------



## Chimpu (24 Nov 2013)

Nopepito dijo:


> El mio se dispara en cerca de 3l a los 100 en consumo mixto,sobre los datos de la casa, claro que el consumo mixto mio, es mayoritariamente en ciudad y/o atasco en M30, 9,1L a los 100 de media en los últimos 7.000km, una pasada si.
> 
> P.D Es gasolina con muchos CV claro.



Joder!!
Pues de los 3 litros/100 prometidos por la casa a 9 litros/100 va un trecho de euros.

El mio si que chupa creo que os supero a todos , consumo mixto unos 10 l a los 100 sin problemas. ( Si es mejor ir andando o en bici):rolleye:

En carretera/autopistas sin pisarle mucho ( tope 100/110 km /h) puede bajar a 7 litros a los 100 , una puta ruina. Si hay viento en contra, mucha carga etc... ya la hemos liado.

Para más señas, kia shuma del 2000 cedido por mi padre.. A caballo regalado...

---------- Post added 24-nov-2013 at 12:32 ----------




elgatotelepata dijo:


> es caro el coche...



Ya te digo..


----------



## Perchas (9 Dic 2013)

*Seis cilindros Gasolina, 2800 cc 192 CV*, actualmente 8,4 litros a los 100 a una media de 42 Km/h Ciudad y algo de carretera.

Cuando cambie un Sensor de Oxigeno averiado de los cuatro que tiene volverá a consumir 7,9 litros con la misma media de 42 Km/h.

A 120/130 anda por los 7,5 litros. 16 años, airbags catalizadores y cosas de esas a porrillo, , cuando voy a la ITV pasa los humos en menos de un minuto, el andoba me dice qué que hago para que el resultado del Co2 sea tan bajo, jajajajaja.


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Dic 2013)

Opel astra 1.7 TD (68cv de potencia) de Diciembre de 1996

En los ultimos dos meses, 5371km y 311.36 litros de gasoil consumidos. Esto hace una media de 5,8 litros a los 100.

Decir que me como todos los días la M-30 (Puente Vallecas->Manoteras) para ir a currar. Hago muchos viajes con el los fines de semana para ir de escapada con la parienta.


----------



## Nopepito (19 Dic 2013)

*No*



Chimpu dijo:


> Joder!!
> *Pues de los 3 litros/100 prometidos por la casa a 9 litros/100 va un trecho de euros.*El mio si que chupa creo que os supero a todos , consumo mixto unos 10 l a los 100 sin problemas. ( Si es mejor ir andando o en bici):rolleye:
> 
> En carretera/autopistas sin pisarle mucho ( tope 100/110 km /h) puede bajar a 7 litros a los 100 , una puta ruina. Si hay viento en contra, mucha carga etc... ya la hemos liado.
> ...



La casa me da un consumo mixto de 5,7 litros a los 100, para un A4 1.8T, y se va a los 9,1, eso son 3,4 litros más a los 100, chupa de cojones sobre todo en atascos, como todos, o en marchas bajas circulando por ciudad aunque no haya atasco.

En carretera, en Alemania circulando por encima de 200Km/h me consumió más o menos eso 9 litros de media en unos 4000km en 6ª claro, pa cagarse.

A 120 en España ronda eso si los 5 litros.


----------



## plakaplaka (19 Dic 2013)

Nopepito dijo:


> La casa me da un consumo mixto de 5,7 litros a los 100, para un A4 1.8T, y se va a los 9,1, eso son 3,4 litros más a los 100, chupa de cojones sobre todo en atascos, como todos, o en marchas bajas circulando por ciudad aunque no haya atasco.
> 
> *En carretera, en Alemania circulando por encima de 200Km/h me consumió más o menos eso 9 litros de media en unos 4000km en 6ª claro, pa cagarse.*
> 
> A 120 en España ronda eso si los 5 litros.



El problema de los hilos de "consumos personales" es que siempre aparcen datos como ese de gente que no tiene ni puta idea de como medirlos o cuenta películas surrealistas, y no valen para nada.


----------



## Nopepito (19 Dic 2013)

*Hamijo*



plakaplaka dijo:


> El problema de los hilos de "consumos personales" es que siempre aparcen datos como ese de gente que no tiene ni puta idea de como medirlos o cuenta películas surrealistas, y no valen para nada.



Ni puta idea no tendrás tú, yo no tengo que medir nada, el coche tiene dos ordenadores de a bordo, me da consumo instantaneo, el consumo medio acumulado del día y el acumulado medio desde que lo compré, Lo puse a 0 en Alemania, después del viaje 9,1 contando ciudad, carreteras normales y Autobanh. Pero tú mismo.


----------



## TRaSHTu (19 Dic 2013)

Nopepito dijo:


> Ni puta idea no tendrás tú, yo no tengo que medir nada, el coche tiene dos ordenadores de a bordo, me da consumo instantaneo, el consumo medio acumulado del día y el acumulado medio desde que lo compré, Lo puse a 0 en Alemania, después del viaje 9,1 contando ciudad, carreteras normales y Autobanh. Pero tú mismo.



Esos datos, realmente sirven poco me que para publicidad de la marca, para medir exactamente tienes que contar los kilómetros hechos y los litros repostados.
Saludos 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## plakaplaka (19 Dic 2013)

Nopepito dijo:


> Ni puta idea no tendrás tú, yo no tengo que medir nada, el coche tiene dos ordenadores de a bordo, me da consumo instantaneo, el consumo medio acumulado del día y el acumulado medio desde que lo compré, Lo puse a 0 en Alemania, *después del viaje 9,1 contando ciudad, carreteras normales y Autobanh*. Pero tú mismo.



Como cambia el cuento. Pasamos de un consumo de 9 litros circulando a más de 200 km/h a un consumo medio con ciudad, carretera y autopista (lo de que en ciudad y carretera no ibas por encima de 200 ya lo deducimos solitos).

Lo dicho. Fantasmadas, peliculeros y gente que no sabe ni medir un consumo.


----------



## BarneyStinson (22 Dic 2013)

Audi A3 1.9 TDI 110cv (+repro), del 2000.

6,5-7L/100km haciendo conducción normal, 80% carretera/20% ciudad.

Es jodido hacerle pasar de 8,5L/100km por mucho que le pises.


----------



## Finissimas (6 Ene 2014)

Buenas a todos:

Estos son mis datos:

Nissan X-Trail 2.0 Dci 150 Cv:
30.376 Km en 30 meses.
7,63 litros a los 100 km.
3.169,54 euros en combustible diesel.
0,65 € de coste por kilómetro (todo incluído, incluso 14.000 € de coste de adquisición).
0,15 € de coste por kilómetro (sin el coste de adqusición).

Mazda 626. 2.0 Gasolina. 114 cv.
120.000 Km en 12 años.
8,47 litros cada 100 km.
10.215,46 € en gasolina.
0,29 € de coste por kilómetro (todo incluído, incluso 15.842,68 € de coste de adquisición).
0,16 € de coste por kilómetro (sin el coste de adquisición).

Me gusta ir alegre.

Voy en bici a trabajar hace ya 19 años.... y sigo teniendo los dos coches. Pero bueno "sarna con gusto no pica".

Saludos.


----------



## motoleon (16 Ene 2014)

Os pongo los mios. Calculo los kilometros recorridos con cada repostaje, apunto los litros que entran en el deposito, bueno, ya sabeis, del ordenador no me fio.
Coche: Toyota, Prius 3G 2010, hibrido, electrico-gasolina (no enchufable).
Kilometros 53.500 aprox.
Consumo vida del coche: 4.57 L/100
Ciudad, carreteras secundarias, autovia, viajes cortos, muy largos, de todo. Y en autovia a 120-130, que no me gusta ir pisando huevos, como otros con hibridos.

Salu2.


----------



## qeko (16 Ene 2014)

Yo me suelo fiar bastante de webs como fuelly o spritmonitor, donde miles de usuarios cuelgan sus consumos y puedes sacar medias bastante fiables. Los consumos homologados se hacen siguiendo el ciclo NEDC. Podéis ver en que consiste esta prueba en esta web
Consumo homologado de un vehículo: ¿Realidad o ficción? | Nergiza aunque no lo considero un test muy fiable.


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (3 Feb 2014)

Buenas estimados lonchafinistas.

Os explico ( no se si alguien lo ha explicado ya) la manera de calcular exactamente cuanto consume nuestro coche, explicado por un mecánico de un concesionaro oficial la semana pasada a un servidor:

Llenais el depósito a tope, poneis el contador del cuenta kms a cero, hacéis vuestros trayectos habituales, y cuando lleguéis a 100 km o esteís cerca de acerlos, buscad una gasolinera, llenad otra vez el depósito, y los litros que entren, ese es el consumo exacto de vuestro coche en 100km. Nada de ordenadores de abordo ni mierdas...ese es el consumo exacto.

A mi me ha salido, en un Corsa 1.7 CDTI 100CV con 8 años, 6,54 litros, una barbaridad me parece, con 60 -70 % carretera y el resto 30-40% ciudad, conducción tranquila tirando a eficiente ( buscando marchas largas, etc).

Alguien que tenga el mismo coche para comparar?

Un saludo.


----------



## plakaplaka (4 Feb 2014)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Buenas estimados lonchafinistas.
> 
> Os explico ( no se si alguien lo ha explicado ya) la manera de calcular exactamente cuanto consume nuestro coche, explicado por un mecánico de un concesionaro oficial la semana pasada a un servidor:
> 
> ...



Caramba, es un sabio ese mecánico :XX:

Ahora te añado yo otro truco ya de master del universo: si en vez de hacerlo a los 100 kilómetros te fundes el depósito entero (o casi) y multiplicas por 100 los litros que has necesitado para rellenarlo otra vez y después lo divides entre los kilómetros que has hecho, consigues calcular el consumo con un margen de error bastante menor. 
Y si haces eso mismo durante diez o doce depósitos, o durante un año (sumando litros de los repostajes y calculando sobre kilometraje total), rebajas todavía más esa desviación. Hay que tener en cuenta que la espuma y burbujas que se forman al repostar, la temperatura a la que está el combustible o incluso que el "gasolinero" rellene hasta la boquilla o sólo hasta que salte el automático puede hacer que entre dos depósitos supuestamente llenos haya diferencias de un par de litros, o más. Ese margen de error, si haces la prueba con 100 kilómetros, es brutal; si es el error aplicable a 50.000 kilómetros ya es casi imperceptible.

En todo caso, repito: el mismo coche en distintas manos y en diferentes tipos de uso y vías por las que circula puede oscilar en un 60-80%, con lo que las muestras individuales de "consumos reales" no sirven para nada. Hay que irse a cifras de homologación (que aunque no sean muy realistas, comparan peras con peras, y no con manzanas) o a muestreos muy grandes, tipo spritmonitor.


----------



## arroplano (4 Feb 2014)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Llenais el depósito a tope, poneis el contador del cuenta kms a cero, hacéis vuestros trayectos habituales, y cuando lleguéis a 100 km o esteís cerca de acerlos, buscad una gasolinera, llenad otra vez el depósito, y los litros que entren, ese es el consumo exacto de vuestro coche en 100km. Nada de ordenadores de abordo ni mierdas...ese es el consumo exacto.



Menudo iluminao el recomendador...

Me asaltan las siguientes dudas que espero le traslades para su respuesta:
Si el trayecto es de más de 100 km?
Si el trayecto son sólo 100km y por montaña?
Si hay viento de cola?

Por cierto, el apañero ya ha respondido perfectamente como hay que valorar estas cosas.


----------



## Wallebot (5 Feb 2014)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Amigo, creo que estás confundiendo dos conceptos que en mi opinión no tienen relación. Una cosa es que quites el pie del acelerador y, a ciertas revoluciones con marcha puesta, el consumo sea cero. Y otra cosa es tomar una bajada en una marcha larga/corta. Evidentemente si tienes 3ª el motor te frena pero es por la relación del cambio (que se mide en km/h por r.p.m) y en ese caso la velocidad es evidentemente menor que tomando la misma bajada en 6ª
> 
> Como bien apuntas, en cualquier coche aunque quites el pie del acelerador a un régimen bajo de revoluciones el motor consume. No sabría decirte cual es ese régimen porque yo no tengo ordenador de a bordo.



Efectivamente.

Si el motor esta por encima de un regimen (ej 1000rpm) y velocidad (ej 20km/h) corta la inyeccion al soltar el acelerador.

Es mas probable que gaste menos bajando en 3ª que en 5ª. Porque quinta puede bajar demasiado las revoluciones y la centralita decide inyectar gasolina por si se cala.

En 3º el motor retiene mas porque a revoluciones altas hay mas rozamientos y porque en una marcha mas corta al coche/chasis le cuesta mas mover al motor y al reves, al motor le cuesta menos mover al chasis.


Algunos aficionados a rebajar el consumo usan el push&gilde (creo que se llama). Aceleran uno km/h a una tasa optima para la eficiencia del motor y desembragan posteriormente. Cuando baja unos km/h repiten el ciclo.
Aunque el motor este desembragado y al ralenti, al evitar esas resitencias durante un % del tiempo ahorran combustible. 
Ahora empieza a haber coches que sueltan el embrague cuando se mantiene la velocidad y no hace falta retener.


----------



## Wallebot (5 Feb 2014)

Nopepito dijo:


> En carretera, en Alemania circulando por encima de 200Km/h me consumió más o menos eso 9 litros de media en unos 4000km en 6ª claro, pa cagarse.
> 
> A 120 en España ronda eso si los 5 litros.



A 200 km/h La energia necesaria por unidad de distancia se multiplica por 2,77 respecto a 120 km y por 4,6 por unidad de tiempo.

Es decir te hace falta 4,6 veces más potencia para mover el coche a 200 km/h y el consumo,, descartando otros factores, deberia ser aproximadamente 5*2,77=casi 14 litros, que no esta mal.

El consumo instantaneo pasaria de

6 litros la hora a 120 hasta
27 ltros la hora a 200 km/h

---

Podeis poner las condiciones de vuestros consumos?
He visto muchos "yo con X a los 100 con Y coche" pero no la velocidad o si es ciudad, etc.

Es como los anuncios de los coches electricos. Tiene autonomia de 200km ¿Si pero a que velocidad? Dudo que sea al 70% de la velocidad que de por ejemplo el Tesla Roadster.
Otros electrico la verdad que no tienen mucha punta.
Es facil hacer un motor electrico potente y mejor que uno de gasolina, lo malo es que las baterias no autonomia o potencia suficiente.

Imagino que podria ser peligroso si a un electrico le da un bajon en autopista por consumrse la bateria o perder la capacidad para dar tanta potencia tanto rato.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (5 Feb 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> A 200 km/h La energia necesaria por unidad de distancia se multiplica por 2,77 respecto a 120 km y por 4,6 por unidad de tiempo.
> 
> Es decir te hace falta 4,6 veces más potencia para mover el coche a 200 km/h y el consumo,, descartando otros factores, deberia ser aproximadamente 5*2,77=casi 14 litros, que no esta mal.
> 
> ...



Eso es imposible, mi E350 de gasolina (unos 240cv, V6), gasta 9-10l yendo a 120km/h, y unos 14-15 a 200km/h.

No se multiplica el consumo por 2.77 ni de lejos.


----------



## plakaplaka (6 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Eso es imposible, mi E350 de gasolina (unos 240cv, V6), gasta 9-10l yendo a 120km/h, y unos 14-15 a 200km/h.
> 
> No se multiplica el consumo por 2.77 ni de lejos.



Lo poco probable son tus datos. Salvo que te fíes de un instantáneo con el acelerador poco pisado una vez que ya vas lanzado, o historias forococheras similares. 
Pero claro, es difícil sacar medias de consumo correctas a 200 km/h, porque en este país no puedes mantener esa velocidad una horita sin jugarte el ir a la cárcel.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Feb 2014)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Lo poco probable son tus datos. Salvo que te fíes de un instantáneo con el acelerador poco pisado una vez que ya vas lanzado, o historias forococheras similares.
> Pero claro, es difícil sacar medias de consumo correctas a 200 km/h, porque en este país no puedes mantener esa velocidad una horita sin jugarte el ir a la cárcel.



Lo he medido bastante bien, tanto el consumo en un momento, como en el otro.

Además, nadie ha dicho que sea en carreteras españolas y en hora punta: existen circuitos y existe viajar por Germania.

Y estoy completamente seguro de que mi coche consume 9-10l a velocidades legales (es decir, 120) y 14-15 a 200km/h.

Es mas, cualquier coche tiene unas relaciones de consumo similares: en los únicos donde el consumo se dispara el doble o más es en los que montan micro-motores de 60-70cv, pero porque a 200km/h van al límite.


----------



## plakaplaka (6 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Lo he medido bastante bien, tanto el consumo en un momento, como en el otro.
> 
> Además, nadie ha dicho que sea en carreteras españolas y en hora punta: existen circuitos y existe viajar por Germania.



El único circuito en que puedes hacer una media sostenida de 200 Kmh con tu mercedes es el óvalo del Inta, o el de Nardó....

Dejando eso aparte, parece claro que hablas de consumos instantáneos, y eso no es nada preciso. Una pendiente imperceptible puede hacerlo oscilar un par de litros arriba o abajo.



> Y estoy completamente seguro de que mi coche consume 9-10l a velocidades legales (es decir, 120) y 14-15 a 200km/h.
> Es mas, cualquier coche tiene unas relaciones de consumo similares: en los únicos donde el consumo se dispara el doble o más es en los que montan micro-motores de 60-70cv, pero porque a 200km/h van al límite.



Tu coche tiene muy buena aerodinámica y no va muy forzado a 200 Kmh. Es posible que se note menos que en la generalidad el aumento del consumo, pero en lo de que es así en cualquier coche estás equivocado. A partir de 80 Kmh la resistencia aerodinámica pasa a ser el factor determinante, y al ser proporcional al cubo de la velocidad hace aumentar exponencialmente el consumo. A 160 un coche puede consumir el doble que a 100. Y desde luego, a 200 Kmh se puede acercar al triple, porque necesitas unas 8 veces más potencia que a 100 para vencer aquella resistencia, y eso implica consumir. 

¿Cuánto consume un coche a 200 km/h? | theMotorweb

Por poner datos reales encima de la mesa, un Golf GTI consume 17 litros a los 100 kms a 200Kh/h. Un Audi A6 TFSI 3.0, que podría ser más comparable al tuyo, más de 21 litros. Ahí los diesel barren: un A6 3.0 TDI se conforma con 13 litros (después la gente dice que consumen igual...).


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (6 Feb 2014)

plakaplaka dijo:


> El único circuito en que puedes hacer una media sostenida de 200 Kmh con tu mercedes es el óvalo del Inta, o el de Nardó....
> 
> Dejando eso aparte, parece claro que hablas de consumos instantáneos, y eso no es nada preciso. Una pendiente imperceptible puede hacerlo oscilar un par de litros arriba o abajo.



Seguro, recorrer un par de cientos de km en una Autobahn a 200km/h, medir el consumo y repetirlo varias veces es "consumo instantaneo".

Se ponga como se ponga, se lo que consume mi coche, y no multiplica el consumo 2.77 veces de 120 a 200. 

Además, existen coches que varían una barbaridad según se lleven: un Mustang V8 puede gastar menos de 9 litros o más de 20, según la "alegría" con el acelerador.


----------



## Wallebot (6 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Seguro, recorrer un par de cientos de km en una Autobahn a 200km/h, medir el consumo y repetirlo varias veces es "consumo instantaneo".
> 
> Se ponga como se ponga, se lo que consume mi coche, y no multiplica el consumo 2.77 veces de 120 a 200.
> 
> Además, existen coches que varían una barbaridad según se lleven: un Mustang V8 puede gastar menos de 9 litros o más de 20, según la "alegría" con el acelerador.



En las revistas no suelen poner los consumos extremos, pero un Civic VTEC del 93 tenia un consumo de unos 6-7 litros, pero luego llegaba a los 35 litros.

La resistencia aerodinamica hace que el consumo se multiplique al cuadrado, pero no todas las resistencias son aerodinamicas y exponenciales, los rozamientos mecanicos son más lineales y no se incrementan exponencialmente.

Habria que saber que porcentaje de las resistencias se deben a cada cosa (mecanicos, neumaticos, aerodinamica, revoluciones del motor)


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Feb 2014)

¿Y el push n glide no es perjudicial para el embrague?
Si lo que me ahorro en gasolina me lo tengo que gastar en cambiarlo...


----------



## plakaplaka (7 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Seguro, recorrer un par de cientos de km en una Autobahn a 200km/h, medir el consumo y repetirlo varias veces es "consumo instantaneo".
> 
> Se ponga como se ponga, se lo que consume mi coche, y no multiplica el consumo 2.77 veces de 120 a 200.
> 
> Además, existen coches que varían una barbaridad según se lleven: un Mustang V8 puede gastar menos de 9 litros o más de 20, según la "alegría" con el acelerador.



Vale....
Un A6 TFSI nuevo consume 21, pero tu MB equivalente (y más antiguo, creo recordar) siete litros menos. :XX: Medido a ojo, y porque tú lo vales. El típico "yo se lo que gasta mi coche" que suele ir seguido de una fantasmada, ya lo he escuchado antes....

Overview: Mercedes-Benz - E-Klasse - Spritmonitor.de
Overview: Audi - A6 - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## d-signer (7 Feb 2014)

yo tengo un v8 mercedes del 2004 que en autovia a 120-130 consume 8litros pero en ciudad no lo bajas de 16-18.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Feb 2014)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Vale....
> Un A6 TFSI nuevo consume 21, pero tu MB equivalente (y más antiguo, creo recordar) siete litros menos. :XX: Medido a ojo, y porque tú lo vales. El típico "yo se lo que gasta mi coche" que suele ir seguido de una fantasmada, ya lo he escuchado antes....



Usted es como los que dicen que es imposible que un Mustang V8 baje de 9 litros a los 100, porque ellos no pueden hacerle menos de 12-13.


----------



## plakaplaka (7 Feb 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Usted es como los que dicen que es imposible que un Mustang V8 baje de 9 litros a los 100, porque ellos no pueden hacerle menos de 12-13.



No, yo he dicho otra cosa, y es que es imposible que tu coche gaste 14 litros a los 100 a 200 Km/h salvo que sea cuesta abajo. 

El consumo del Mustang, pues dependerá de cuál. Si hablamos de un 4.6 de hace unos 10 años (263 cv), de esos que homologan 14 litros en ciudad y 10 en carretera, seguro que es posible que a tí te consuma 8 y pico, como un Megane cualquiera. Sólo hay que aplicar los factores de corrección de fantasma+medición a ojímetro y ahí te salen los litrillos de diferencia con la realidad... :rolleye:


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (7 Feb 2014)

plakaplaka dijo:


> No, yo he dicho otra cosa, y es que es imposible que tu coche gaste 14 litros a los 100 a 200 Km/h salvo que sea cuesta abajo.
> 
> El consumo del Mustang, pues dependerá de cuál. Si hablamos de un 4.6 de hace unos 10 años (263 cv), de esos que homologan 14 litros en ciudad y 10 en carretera, seguro que es posible que a tí te consuma 8 y pico, como un Megane cualquiera. Sólo hay que aplicar los factores de corrección de fantasma+medición a ojímetro y ahí te salen los litrillos de diferencia con la realidad... :rolleye:



Modelo de 2012 (5.0l y 420cv): 9 l/100 homologados. Se puede bajar hasta 8.7, a 120, en las condiciones adecuadas (y no cesta abajo, precisamente).

Si tuviese uno, o los hubiese probado, lo entendería.


----------



## gabrielo (9 Feb 2014)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Por poner datos reales encima de la mesa, un Golf GTI consume 17 litros a los 100 kms a 200Kh/h. Un Audi A6 TFSI 3.0, que podría ser más comparable al tuyo, más de 21 litros. Ahí los diesel barren: un A6 3.0 TDI se conforma con 13 litros (después la gente dice que consumen igual...).



que haceis conduciendo a 200 por hora, no se si tu coches gasta 5 a 55 litros a los cien ,pero lo que es seguro es que tendras una gran averia en tu tren trasero si los de verde andan por hay.


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (27 Feb 2014)

*...........*

Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 Las perspectivas economicas de America Latina para 2014 - MBC Times


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (1 Mar 2014)

*.............*

Móviles chinos ¿una opción de compra? son geniales los neuvos modelos chinos 
Móviles chinos ¿una opción de compra? - MBC Times


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (2 Mar 2014)

*Interesante*

Móviles chinos ¿una opción de compra? - MBC Times


----------



## kerberos (25 Mar 2014)

BMW 116i, motor 1.6 (gasolina, turbo, 136 CV), con función Start/Stop y selector de modos de conducción (Eco, Comfort y Sport), año 2013.
El fabricante dice que 5,5 litros. La realidad es 6,5 litros. Uso: ciudad 40%, autovía 50%, carreteras 10%. En ciudad soy bastante eficiente con la conducción (el freno lo toco lo mínimo), aunque en autovía suelo hacer gran parte de los viajes a 140. 

El Ford Fiesta 1.4 gasolina, 82 CV que tenía antes tenía el mismo uso, según fabricante, 6,2 litros; en la práctica, 6,8 litros.

PS: Por cierto, tengo un colega con un Kia Rio de gasolina, y tiene la misma queja que alguien ya ha dado sobre los KIA: un consumo desmesurado.


----------



## d-signer (25 Mar 2014)

Solowheel, uniciclo ips i150, motor 450w, velocidad maxima 18km/h, autonomia 15km, consumo según fabricante 10 centimos de euro a los 100, realmente depende del pais por el precio de la electricidad, pero por lo que he medido con el medidor de consumo consume bastante mas, alrededor de 18 centimos de euro los 100.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Oe7r0n_C8k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Mar 2014)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> BMW 116i, motor 1.6 (gasolina, turbo, 136 CV), con función Start/Stop y selector de modos de conducción (Eco, Comfort y Sport), año 2013.
> El fabricante dice que 5,5 litros. La realidad es 6,5 litros. Uso: ciudad 40%, autovía 50%, carreteras 10%. En ciudad soy bastante eficiente con la conducción (el freno lo toco lo mínimo), aunque en autovía suelo hacer gran parte de los viajes a 140.
> 
> El Ford Fiesta 1.4 gasolina, 82 CV que tenía antes tenía el mismo uso, según fabricante, 6,2 litros; en la práctica, 6,8 litros.
> ...



tenia pensado tratar este tema de BMW, abrire hilo al respecto.


----------



## Frenando Afondo (27 Mar 2014)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> BMW 116i, motor 1.6 (gasolina, turbo, 136 CV), con función Start/Stop y selector de modos de conducción (Eco, Comfort y Sport), año 2013.
> El fabricante dice que 5,5 litros. La realidad es 6,5 litros. Uso: ciudad 40%, autovía 50%, carreteras 10%. En ciudad soy bastante eficiente con la conducción (el freno lo toco lo mínimo), aunque en autovía suelo hacer gran parte de los viajes a 140.
> 
> El Ford Fiesta 1.4 gasolina, 82 CV que tenía antes tenía el mismo uso, según fabricante, 6,2 litros; en la práctica, 6,8 litros.
> ...



Yo tengo un Kía Sephia II con 14 años y hace poco por ciudad me gastó 13 litros. Gasolina por supuesto. En consumo mixto, 60% ciudad me sale unos 9 litros. Por carretera se nota bastante menos, me sale a unos 7 litros. El motor es un 1.5 de 88CV.


----------



## Saryon (27 Mar 2014)

A ve si he hecho bien las cuentas.

Un coche que consume una media de 7.7 litros a los 100 me sale por 4.400€
Otro que consume 8,1 a los 100 de media me sale por 3.000€

La diferencia son 1.400€
Pongamos como precio medio de la gasolina 1,45 (por si fluctúa)
Y digamos que hago unos 20.000kms al año

Suponiendo que rellenara el depósito cada 100kms me salen 200 depósitos al año. 

La diferencia de consumo por cada repostaje sería de 0,4l que multiplicado por el precio de la gasolina es 0.58 por depósito. 
Teniendo en cuenta que son 200 depósitos al año sería una diferencia de 116€ al año.

Por lo que si divido los 1400 de difrencia de precio de compra por el ahorro anual...no amortizaría la diferencia hasta pasados 12 años.

Es correcto? Creo que si pero por si acaso. Es que de ser así me decanto por el más barato si o si, es bastante pasta de diferencia.

Los datos de consumo los sacos de las medias de spritmonitor.


----------



## Andrespp (27 Mar 2014)

Ultimamente mi Honda CRV 2.2 diesel consume 6,4 L/100km.

Conduccion muy suave, 80-90% por autopistas y nacionales a unos 110 km/h.


----------



## plakaplaka (27 Mar 2014)

Saryon dijo:


> A ve si he hecho bien las cuentas.
> 
> Un coche que consume una media de 7.7 litros a los 100 me sale por 4.400€
> Otro que consume 8,1 a los 100 de media me sale por 3.000€
> ...



No calcules por depósitos, que es meter más lío para nada..

20.000 kms a 7,7 l/100 a 1,45 € litro son 2.233 €.
20.000 kms a 8,1 l/100 a 1,45 € litro son 2.349 €.

A 116 €/año rentabilizarás esa diferencia de 1400 a los 12 años, que al final serán menos por los precios que van a tener los combustibles de aquí a 10 años (la media de 1,45 se va a quedar corta).

Una diferencia de consumo de menos de medio litro a los 100 kms es casi irrelevante. Un filtro de aire sucio, unas presiones de los neumáticos por debajo de lo recomendado o unas bujías gastadas ya causan diferencias mayores en el mismo coche.

En todo caso, si la diferencia de 0,4 es en consumos homologados a la hora de la verdad puede ser superior.


----------



## Perchas (31 Mar 2014)

Perchas dijo:


> *Seis cilindros Gasolina, 2800 cc 192 CV*, actualmente 8,4 litros a los 100 a una media de 42 Km/h Ciudad y algo de carretera.
> 
> Cuando cambie un Sensor de Oxigeno averiado de los cuatro que tiene volverá a consumir 7,9 litros con la misma media de 42 Km/h.
> 
> A 120/130 anda por los 7,5 litros. 16 años, airbags catalizadores y cosas de esas a porrillo, , cuando voy a la ITV pasa los humos en menos de un minuto, el andoba me dice qué que hago para que el resultado del Co2 sea tan bajo, jajajajaja.



Cambiado el Sensor Lambda dañado ha recuperado una bajada del consumo, esperaba 7,9 l/100 km pero han sido 8,1 l/100 km.

Aun me acuerdo de los 11 litrazos que me consumia el Citroen BX GTI que tuve.


----------



## enpolonia (1 Abr 2014)

Citroen Xsara Picasso 1.6 gasolina, conduccion en ciudad (mucho semaforo) dificil bajarlo de los 9 litros (y soy de los que pisan gas lo minimo y si ven un semaforo en rojo a 200 metros suelto gas y dejo que vaya con la inercia).

En carretera secundaria va sin problemas sobre los 6L/100. Autopista no he cogido mucho, pero a 120km/h creo que consumia unos 7L/100.

Se que un diesel me daria mejores resultados, pero para usarlo como lo usamos en tramos cortos en la ciudad cortas no me sale rentable. Las averias son mas caras, y ademas estoy harto del olor de los diesels en la ciudad.


----------



## Sukarrieta (1 Abr 2014)

Prius 2G despues de mas de 25.000kms registrados en sprintmonitor 5.68ltr/100
mucha, mucha autopista a 130/135 de velocidad de crucero


----------



## maestro yogurtero (1 Abr 2014)

Mi consumo, Nissan almera 1.8 gasolina 118 Cv, 6.85 litros, por carreteras comarcales y de montaña, en trayecto largo consigo bajarlo hasta los 5.9 litros.


----------



## kerberos (2 Abr 2014)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> Prius 2G despues de mas de 25.000kms registrados en sprintmonitor 5.68ltr/100
> mucha, mucha autopista a 130/135 de velocidad de crucero



Pensaba que los Prius gastaban menos ienso:


----------



## Saryon (2 Abr 2014)

explo_burbuja_2008 dijo:


> Pensaba que los Prius gastaban menos ienso:



Ten en cuenta que el ahorro del motor eléctrico se nota principalmente en ciudad, en carretera apenas influye, aunque el consumo que ha puesto el compañero es bastante bueno para un gasolina.

Prius glp sería la compra maestra di no fuera un coche tan sumamente caro.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sukarrieta (2 Abr 2014)

Saryon dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que el ahorro del motor eléctrico se nota principalmente en ciudad, en carretera apenas influye, aunque el consumo que ha puesto el compañero es bastante bueno para un gasolina.
> 
> Prius glp sería la compra maestra di no fuera un coche tan sumamente caro.



https://www.spritmonitor.de/en/over...e=2008&power_s=53&power_e=63&gearing=3&sort=3

es prius 2G consume algo mas que el mas moderno, pero si, estoy de acuerdo de que la inversion inicial del prius puede no justificar, pero hay que tener en cuenta que es un coche con mucha fiabilidad, no tiene caja de cambios, ni turbo, ni erg, ni cadena de distribucion, paga pocos impuestos, las revisiones son baratas...etc etc..

en mi caso, compre de segunda mano, a un precio similar a lo que me costaba un astra 1.7diesel o un focus 1.6D del mismo año... ni me lo pensé...


----------



## plakaplaka (2 Abr 2014)

CroKeT! dijo:


> Bueno ya *he hecho mediciones de consumos mas precisas* y esto es lo que saco por ahora:
> 
> coche mazda 323 1.8 dohc 1990 gasolina (inyeccion mpi, sin catalizador ni sonda lambda de fabrica, 140cv, pesara unos 1000kgs, 5p)
> 
> ...



Estoy impresionado con la precisión.
Creo que en vez de conformarte con el consumo a la centésima deberías ser más audaz y calcular a la milésima. El método bien lo vale....

PD Llena hasta el tope. odómetro a cero, gasta lo que quieras y vuelve a llenar hasta el tope; divide litrosx100 entre kilómetros recorridos y ya es más o menos preciso. El ojímetro de calcular cuando se enciende la luz de reserva tiene varios litros de margen de error (y el de clacular lo repostado a ojo, otro tanto).


----------



## Saryon (2 Abr 2014)

Sukarrieta dijo:


> https://www.spritmonitor.de/en/over...e=2008&power_s=53&power_e=63&gearing=3&sort=3
> 
> es prius 2G consume algo mas que el mas moderno, pero si, estoy de acuerdo de que la inversion inicial del prius puede no justificar, pero hay que tener en cuenta que es un coche con mucha fiabilidad, no tiene caja de cambios, ni turbo, ni erg, ni cadena de distribucion, paga pocos impuestos, las revisiones son baratas...etc etc..
> 
> en mi caso, compre de segunda mano, a un precio similar a lo que me costaba un astra 1.7diesel o un focus 1.6D del mismo año... ni me lo pensé...



Yo me lo estuve planteando pero no encuentro nada por menos de 200.000kms ::


----------



## darkness (2 Abr 2014)

Mi toyota auris. 1.4 D4D . Gasoleo. Cambio manual de 5 velocidades. Consumo 4.7 litros/100Km. 90% carretera, 10% ciudad. Cambio de marcha cuando es necesario, ni antes ni después, y en carretera no le paso de 100. Eso si, en incorporaciones o adelantamientos piso el acelerador y estiro marchas lo que haga falta.


----------



## Sukarrieta (3 Abr 2014)

Este Prius 2G gasta algo menos...
Hacked Prius Running on MUNI Power Lines - The Bold Italic - San Francisco


----------



## maestro yogurtero (3 Abr 2014)

CroKeT! dijo:


> que almera es? es el N16?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabrielo (3 Abr 2014)

enpolonia dijo:


> Citroen Xsara Picasso 1.6 gasolina, conduccion en ciudad (mucho semaforo) dificil bajarlo de los 9 litros (y soy de los que pisan gas lo minimo y si ven un semaforo en rojo a 200 metros suelto gas y dejo que vaya con la inercia).
> 
> En carretera secundaria va sin problemas sobre los 6L/100. Autopista no he cogido mucho, pero a 120km/h creo que consumia unos 7L/100.
> 
> Se que un diesel me daria mejores resultados, pero para usarlo como lo usamos en tramos cortos en la ciudad cortas no me sale rentable. Las averias son mas caras, y ademas estoy harto del olor de los diesels en la ciudad.



el mismo de gasoil consumo a 105 km hora autovía 4,5 consumo mixto por invierno 5,5 a 6 litros verano 5 a 5,5 motor 1560 hdi 92 cv conducción de abuelo.


----------



## Frenando Afondo (3 Abr 2014)

Vamos allá con el mío que acabo de llenar el depósito: Kía Sephia II motor 1.5Ls gasolina del año 2000

39,750L/451km*100=8,81L/100

El consumo es como 50%ciudad 50%carretera más o menos.


----------



## darkness (4 Abr 2014)

stereolat dijo:


> Corolla 1.4 d4d 2005. No llevo ordenador de abordo, así que no puedo saber la velocidad media. A ojo la proporción urbano autovía, sería 40/60. Consumo medio calculado con litros repostados y kilómetros recorridos: 4.9l/100km



Ese motor si no haces el cabra es una roca. La pega es que hasta que no entra el turbo es muy perezoso. Me imagino que en el corolla ira mejor que en el auris, por el menor peso.


----------



## darkness (5 Abr 2014)

stereolat dijo:


> Pues éste corolla (2005), me parece apañao por prestaciones, le falta una sexta marcha para rutear, no cabe duda alguna. Respecto al siguiente, tu Auris, me parece algo más cepo (sin faltar), lleva más equipamiento, ésta mejor acabado, tiene mejor asientos, las cosas como son.
> El siguiente y actual auris? El más ligero y más moderno, perfecto.
> 
> Aunque para mí, el definitivo es el Yaris actual. Yo no me compro un segmento superior, habiendo catado un coche tan bien echo, rápido y económico. Es el diésel que menos consume -de los que están en venta en la actualidad- según los usuarios de sprint monitor.
> ...



En absoluto faltas . Es la pura verdad. Yo creo que si Toyota desde los comienzos hubiese hecho un 1.6 D4D y no un 1.4 hubiese vendido muchos mas vehículos en este país. Pero vamos, que en conjunto estoy muy contento con el coche, 110000 Km y ni un solo problema.


----------



## mareas (29 Abr 2014)

Opel Astra 1.7 cdti 80 CV 2004 190.000 km

50/50 urbano/carretera

Calculo cada vez que lleno el deposito el consumo y suele andar entre 4,8 y 5,2. Solo se me jodió el alternador con 150.000 km.

Es verdad que le pesa mucho el culo en marchas cortas, pero el resto es una gozada. Muy contento.

Saludos


----------



## F.Alonso21 (5 May 2014)

R.Coupe Targa, mecanica Honda dohc 16v 1.6 ; consumo superurbano por eso de que tengo cuestas en mi zona y son trayectos cortos los que hago normalmente (y segun que dias le piso algo ).

13 litros a los 100 ::

Cuando hacia mas kms por carretera rondaba los 7-9 litros 100 en funcion de como le pisase y la epoca, en verano consume menos y tenia averiado el termostato hasta hace un año.(velocidades 110-130 de marcador).
(va catalizado por eso no tengo 130 cvs de los Honda CRX primeros sino un pelin menos).

Mixto con bastante carretera (cuando tenia curro hace años :rolleye, unos 8-9 me hacia , idas con mas prisa y vueltas flanders total.

Peso 1060-1080 kgs, cambio de marchas muy corto y motor muy revolucionado, sin embargo el motor doradito con mas de 170k kms y sin averias de ningun tipo y admite un uso que otros ya estarian escupiendo las bielas al no pillar carretera o el turbo o la egr :XX:

Unico defecto no tener el sistema vtec... por eso consume.

El fabricante declaraba 8.2 de mixto y 10.0 urbano y carretera no recuerdo si era medicion a 90 unos 6 y algo.


----------



## Ortega Rubio (11 May 2014)

No lo veo por ningún lado.


----------



## fufurones (30 Jun 2014)

seat toledo 2001 110cv diesel 6.7L/100km urbano


----------



## toofast (20 Jul 2014)

Mi Clio 0.9 TCE, con un uso variado, consume 6 litros, que es prácticamente lo mismo que aparece en la lista. Cuando lo compré ya sabía que los 4.5 litros que te prometía la marca ni los olería, pero bueno, no lo considero un aumento excesivo.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (22 Jul 2014)

Mercedes clase E 220CDI de 170 caballos, casi 5 metros de largo y más de 1600 kg.







Ese es el mío, en ese color, pero con las llantas AMG de 16" del ML.

Consumo mixto (se puede ver en la foto, la media de velocidad son 47 KM/h) 6,3 Litros a los 100. La casa vendía 6,2 litros, no mentía porque vivo aquí en el sur y el a.a va siempre encendido.







Acabado elegance y manual (nunca me gustaron los automáticos), con piel de cuero blanca y maderas. 0 problemas mecánicos, tiene 161.000 km y me da a mí que tiene para hacerle tranquilamente 350.000 más. Agún fallillo de electricidad (el intermitente izquierdo se funde con mucha frecuencia) pero por culpa mía al instalarle la toma a 220V trasera para que mi hijo jugase a la PS3 cuando lo compré.

Lo compré en el 2005, tiene 9 años... y no lo he cambiado cuando debí de hacerlo (con el cambio de caja se deprecian muchos estos coches y hay que cambiarlos o te cuesta un dinero curioso) porque, sinceramente, no encuentro otro que me llene más que el mío... y si lo hay es de un precio prohibitivo que ya no estoy dispuesto a pagar por un vehículo.

Edito: he de decir que tiene un gran defecto, aparcarlo es un suplicio.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Jul 2014)

"Pensamientos Ibéricos" dijo:


> Mercedes clase E 220CDI de 170 caballos, casi 5 metros de largo y más de 1600 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es guapísimo, que suerte tienes! :rolleye:


----------



## INVICTVS (4 Ago 2014)

"Pensamientos Ibéricos" dijo:


> Mercedes clase E 220CDI de 170 caballos, casi 5 metros de largo y más de 1600 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues perdona que te diga pero ese coche con cambio manual pierde todo el sentido.
Las berlinas de lujo deben ser automáticas. Las pocas veces que veo una con cambio manual se me hace rarísimo y antinatural...

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:05 ----------

La reducción masiva de cilindrada y la imposición de turbos son el gran timo del siglo. Homologan consumos bajos por las condiciones irreales de la prueba que favorecen a estas mecánicas, pero la realidad es otra historia.

Además, para viajar a alta velocidad no hay nada como un buen motor de cilindrada generosa.
Mis coches tienen motores grandes y en relación al peso y la potencia gastan poco, sobre todo a alta velocidad.
Un 1.2 de ésos a 160km/h ya es una ruina, va ahogado, es ruidoso, no anda. En fin, una mierda que sólo sirve para hacer recados por ciudad y para marujas que necesitan sembrar el caos mororizadas.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:36 ----------



Perchas dijo:


> *Seis cilindros Gasolina, 2800 cc 192 CV*, actualmente 8,4 litros a los 100 a una media de 42 Km/h Ciudad y algo de carretera.
> 
> Cuando cambie un Sensor de Oxigeno averiado de los cuatro que tiene volverá a consumir 7,9 litros con la misma media de 42 Km/h.
> 
> A 120/130 anda por los 7,5 litros. 16 años, airbags catalizadores y cosas de esas a porrillo, , cuando voy a la ITV pasa los humos en menos de un minuto, el andoba me dice qué que hago para que el resultado del Co2 sea tan bajo, jajajajaja.



BMW 28i, ¿me equivoco? ienso:
Gran motor. De lo mejorcito en relación consumo/prestaciones/fiabilidad/mantenimiento.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:45 ----------



MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Lo he medido bastante bien, tanto el consumo en un momento, como en el otro.
> 
> Además, nadie ha dicho que sea en carreteras españolas y en hora punta: existen circuitos y existe viajar por Germania.
> 
> ...



No es que vayan al límite, dudo que alcancen los 160km/h con esa potencia.
---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:58 ----------

Mis consumos en modo flanders a 140km/h mantenidos:

BMW 750i automático: 9,4l/100km
BMW 540i automático: 9,2l/100km
BMW 318i manual: 8,4l/100km

Evidentemente varían bastante en función del tipo de conducción.
No sé si se podrían bajar algo más, pero ya los considero consumos bastante buenos, sobre todo en los dos primeros en relación al motor que llevan.
La media que suelo llevar es unos 3-4 litros superior en los dos primeros.


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (5 Ago 2014)

Opel Corsilla 1.7 CDTI 100 CV, finales 2004, 114.000km, uso 60% autopista, 40% ciudad, no le piso, conduccióon lo mas eficiente que puedo, y aún así,* 6.5 l/100*. Demasiado. :´(

Algo le pasa lo se, pero en el concesionario oficial, no tienen ni idea, hago 580 km con el depósito lleno :8: , que tiene unos 44 litros reserva incluida. Poquísimo.

Lo he llevado no se cuantas veces, no detectan fallo, a los 2 años de comprarlo, cuando hacía 500km con 20 litros, de un dia para otro bajó a los 300km con 20 litros, lo llevé varias veces al conce, y nada, no encontraban nada.

Pensé en un sabotaje de alguien etc...y paso ya de llevarlo otra vez al taller y seguir gastando dinero en cambiar piezas por cambiar.

Un saludo.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (12 Ago 2014)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Pues perdona que te diga pero ese coche con cambio manual pierde todo el sentido.
> Las berlinas de lujo deben ser automáticas. Las pocas veces que veo una con cambio manual se me hace rarísimo y antinatural...
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-ago-2014 at 17:05 ----------
> ...



EL 750 il lo tuve yo, con el secuencial y blindado... se tragaba 27 litros en ciudad, por eso lo vendí. Y el automático superintrusivo, por mucho que lo ponía en modo manual el coche ponía la marcha que le salía de los huevos. Acabé de automático con ese coche hasta la coronilla. Eso sí, eran los pocos defectos que tenía, por lo demás era la perfección con 4 ruedas.


----------



## dg1988 (13 Ago 2014)

Audi A4 B5 1.9 Tdi 110cv. 5.2 litros a los 100 con un 80% Autovía/Carretera/Carreteras secundarias . Velocidad media de 45km/h.


----------



## INVICTVS (20 Ago 2014)

"Pensamientos Ibéricos" dijo:


> EL 750 il lo tuve yo, con el secuencial y blindado... se tragaba 27 litros en ciudad, por eso lo vendí. Y el automático superintrusivo, por mucho que lo ponía en modo manual el coche ponía la marcha que le salía de los huevos. Acabé de automático con ese coche hasta la coronilla. Eso sí, eran los pocos defectos que tenía, por lo demás era la perfección con 4 ruedas.



El mío es de batalla corta y con cristales dobles, pero no blindado.
El cambio automático es una gozada y hace lo que tú le digas en cualquier modo. Obviamente no va a meter primera si vas a 150km/h ni te va a permitir llegar al corte de inyección. Por lo demás hace exactamente lo que le pides.
Hasta el 540i que es más antiguo es intuitivo y hace lo que le dices.

Yo en un coche de éstos no quiero un manual ni en pintura. Pierden toda la gracia.
Si es un coche pequeño o deportivo, sí me gusta el viejo y nostálgico manual.


----------



## Dim Mak (31 Ago 2014)

BMW 325 tds, motor 2.5 diesel 143cv del año 1995, unos 9,4 litros/100 km, con 75% o más de uso por ciudad.


----------



## jotace (31 Ago 2014)

Aprovechando los desplazamientos veraniegos y cuestiones de trabajo del mes de julio, he calculado de nuevo los consumos de mis vehículos. Veamos:
-*Citroën Xantia 2.0 HDI de 90 cv*, del año 2000. Consumo 90% por carretera y autovía y 10% en ciudad y comarcales, coche cargado con dos adultos, dos niños y maletero a tope, A/A puesto, respetando límites legales: *5,37 litros/100 km*
-*Toyota Corolla 1.6 110 CV del año 97*. Consumo 100% por carretera y autovía, una persona, maletero prácticamente vacío, velocidades legales, AA puesto: *7,00 litros/100 km.*
-El mismo Toyota con recorrido 33% ciudad y 67% carretera y autovía maletero lleno y cuatro ocupantes (dos adultos y dos niños) con el AA puesto: *8,16 litros/100 km*.
Resultado: para ser unos coches tan viejos, contaminantes y merecedores de impuestos extras y limitaciones a la conducción en los centros de las ciudades, resulta que los 17 y 14 años de evolución técnica bien poco han conseguido, y resultan en la media o muy cerca de los modernos automóviles.
Eso sí, el Corolla en ciudad 100% se me va más allá de los 11 litros a los cien :-(, ahí si que se nota el avance de la técnica.


----------



## Puertas (4 Sep 2014)

Seat Córdoba del 98. 1.9 TDI, 90CV. 3,6 l/100km en autovía a 100km/h.


----------



## gabrielo (13 Sep 2014)

Puertas dijo:


> Seat Córdoba del 98. 1.9 TDI, 90CV. 3,6 l/100km en autovía a 100km/h.



parece raro pero es posible hacer ese consumo tan bueno lo malo es que tiene tantísima fuerza son 90 caballos muy briosos casi 115 reales con un coche de poco mas de 1000 kilos que es difícil ir a 100 el coche te pide 140 o 150 km hora mínimo.

eso si respetando los limites de velocidad y yendo despacio es fácil estar en torno a los 4 litros mas que comprobado y aun corriendo el coche no es para nada tragón para pasarlo de 6 hay que ir rápido.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Sep 2014)

todo lo que estais aportando es inutil, de poco vale dar datos cada uno con una distribucion de uso por carretera y ciudad distinta, no sirve para comparar, los datos deben ser por separado carretera y ciudad y especificar velocidad promedio.


----------



## elbuster (15 Sep 2014)

golf 1.6 tdi dsg comprao hace 2 años
consumo mixto convencional-autovía: 5.3. con climatizador puesto a 21º tol rato
consumo autovía: 5.5 con velocidad media de 104 en 700km y metiendo control de velocidad 130 siempre que pude. Carretera con bastantes pendientes

toy contento


----------



## latumbadehuma (17 Sep 2014)

Yo estoy ahora mucho más contento con mi laguna-II

En mi anterior trabajo el coche me gastaba 6.5L/100km, tenía 8 rotondas y 7 km de trayecto.

Ahora trabajo mucho más lejos y voy a 80Km/h por la M-40. El consuimo lo he bajado a 5.2

Tan contento estoy que antes me gastaba 20€ al mes con el consumo elevado y ahora 70€ Mes con el consumo más bajo.

contentísimo.. 

Un saludo
El menda.


----------



## Saryon (17 Sep 2014)

latumbadehuma dijo:


> Yo estoy ahora mucho más contento con mi laguna-II
> 
> En mi anterior trabajo el coche me gastaba 6.5L/100km, tenía 8 rotondas y 7 km de trayecto.
> 
> ...



Si saber motoracion de poco sirve el comentario pero gracias por la intención.


----------



## plakaplaka (17 Sep 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> todo lo que estais aportando es inutil, de poco vale dar datos cada uno con una distribucion de uso por carretera y ciudad distinta, no sirve para comparar, los datos deben ser por separado carretera y ciudad y especificar velocidad promedio.



Y ni eso. COn el mismo coche y trayecto, mi costilla gasta 1,2 litros a los 100 más que yo. Eso es un 20% dependiendo simplemente del estilo de conducción. 
Si le unes lo que tú comentas de la diferencia por tipo de trayecto, te puedes encontrar con que el mismo coche (no uno igual, sino la misma unidad) puede gastar un 80% más (ej. 5,0 vs 9,0) dependiendo del tipo de trayecto, orografía y conductor. 
Por tanto, los "consumos reales" no existen, y sacar conclusiones de la experiencia de otrta persona (que, encima, vete a saber si sabe medir un consumo o lo hace a ojímetro contando rayitas, como la mayoría) no sirve absolutamente para nada. Es mucho más útil comparar pruebas de revistas con comparación en iguales condiciones de uso, o incluso tirar de spritmonitor para tener una base de datos de cientos de usuarios de cada modelo, que al menos te permite sacar una media.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Sep 2014)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Y ni eso. COn el mismo coche y trayecto, mi costilla gasta 1,2 litros a los 100 más que yo. Eso es un 20% dependiendo simplemente del estilo de conducción.
> Si le unes lo que tú comentas de la diferencia por tipo de trayecto, te puedes encontrar con que el mismo coche (no uno igual, sino la misma unidad) puede gastar un 80% más (ej. 5,0 vs 9,0) dependiendo del tipo de trayecto, orografía y conductor.
> Por tanto, los "consumos reales" no existen, y sacar conclusiones de la experiencia de otrta persona (que, encima, vete a saber si sabe medir un consumo o lo hace a ojímetro contando rayitas, como la mayoría) no sirve absolutamente para nada. Es mucho más útil comparar pruebas de revistas con comparación en iguales condiciones de uso, o incluso tirar de spritmonitor para tener una base de datos de cientos de usuarios de cada mod.elo, que al menos te permite sacar una media.



asi es, depende mucho de la conduccion y sobre todo de la orografia, el modo de amortiguar estas diferencias es utilizar recorridos muy largos, en Km77 estan haciendo pruebas en circuito de 400 Km y los datos me parecen muy fiables.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2014 at 12:41 ----------




elbuster dijo:


> golf 1.6 tdi dsg comprao hace 2 años
> consumo mixto convencional-autovía: 5.3. con climatizador puesto a 21º tol rato
> consumo autovía: 5.5 con velocidad media de 104 en 700km y metiendo control de velocidad 130 siempre que pude. Carretera con bastantes pendientes
> 
> toy contento



pues yo tengo un coche de gasolina un 50% mas potente que el tuyo y hago en autovia 5,3 a 103 Km/h con coduccion a vela en subidas.

voy a ser respetuoso y me voy a reservar la opinion que tengo de tu coche...


----------



## jotace (18 Sep 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> asi es, depende mucho de la conduccion y sobre todo de la orografia, el modo de amortiguar estas diferencias es utilizar recorridos muy largos, *en Km77 estan haciendo pruebas en circuito de 400 Km y los datos me parecen muy fiables*.



Yo también sigo esas pruebas y las recomiendo a todo el mundo que quiera informarse bien sobre el vehículo que va a comprar.


----------



## elbuster (20 Sep 2014)

[/COLOR]

pues yo tengo un coche de gasolina un 50% mas potente que el tuyo y hago en autovia 5,3 a 103 Km/h con coduccion a vela en subidas.

voy a ser respetuoso y me voy a reservar la opinion que tengo de tu coche...[/QUOTE]


me sobran la mitad de los caballos, y me la pela el resto. No presumo de coche, preferiría haber tenido pasta para un saab 95, pero estoy contento


----------



## maestro yogurtero (20 Sep 2014)

pues yo tengo un coche de gasolina un 50% mas potente que el tuyo y hago en autovia 5,3 a 103 Km/h con coduccion a vela en subidas.



Hola, se agradecería si se puede saber marca, modelo y cilindrada del motor de tu coche.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Sep 2014)

maestro yogurtero dijo:


> pues yo tengo un coche de gasolina un 50% mas potente que el tuyo y hago en autovia 5,3 a 103 Km/h con coduccion a vela en subidas.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, se agradecería si se puede saber marca, modelo y cilindrada del motor de tu coche.



que tal si elaboro un manual para consumir hasta un 40% menos de lo que homologa?.

no se, el hilo para viajar de madrid a bcn con un euro de combustible fue borrado de inmediato por el moderador de turno...


----------



## Galvani (1 Oct 2014)

Los consumos de Mercedes/Bmw tanto alguno diesel como gasolina (ya modernos) por lo que me han dicho dueños son la hostia, no se si es aerodinámica o qué, porque con lo que pesa eso y las ruedas que lleva.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (1 Oct 2014)

elbuster dijo:


> me sobran la mitad de los caballos, y me la pela el resto. No presumo de coche, preferiría haber tenido pasta para un saab 95, pero estoy contento



Le sobra el ABS? El pilar A reforzado? El aribag? Los cinturones de seguridad? La estructura deformable?

La potencia es un elemento más de la seguridad: cuanta más, mejor.



Galvani dijo:


> Los consumos de Mercedes/Bmw tanto alguno diesel como gasolina (ya modernos) por lo que me han dicho dueños son la hostia, no se si es aerodinámica o qué, porque con lo que pesa eso y las ruedas que lleva.



Mercedes E350 gasolina (272cv atmosferico) de 2005: 6.7-6.8l/100 (homologa 7.2). Y eso que son 1680kg de coche.


----------



## kerberos (1 Oct 2014)

BMW serie 1, el 116i, motor 1.6 turbo de gasolina, 136 CV. 
Consumo mixto total (ciudad, autovia, carretera): 6,7 l. 
Lleva 10.000 kms alternando todo tipo de conducción: suave, ahorro, normal, deportiva, con climatizador y sin él, yendo en autovía por tramos a 120 y por tramos a 150, por ciudad con el Start/Stop conectado y a ratos desconectado. 
El fabricante homologaba un litro menos (5,7 l) en combinado. Evidentemente, en conducción "eficiente" se pueden conseguir consumos menores: yo he conseguido ajustarla hasta 6,2 l.


----------



## Iron IQ (19 Oct 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Le sobra el ABS? El pilar A reforzado? El aribag? Los cinturones de seguridad? La estructura deformable?
> 
> La potencia es un elemento más de la seguridad: cuanta más, mejor.
> 
> ...


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (19 Oct 2014)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Opino que si sobra mucho, lo que aporta para un coche de uso diario es mas consumo, mas peso y mas tentación de correr.
> Lo que sobra, sobra y lo pagas.



Puedo permitirme el sobrecoste de correr cuando me apetezca, pero no el de matarme porque el coche no de la talla.


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Oct 2014)

elbuster dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> pues yo tengo un coche de gasolina un 50% mas potente que el tuyo y hago en autovia 5,3 a 103 Km/h con coduccion a vela en subidas.
> 
> voy a ser respetuoso y me voy a reservar la opinion que tengo de tu coche...




me sobran la mitad de los caballos, y me la pela el resto. No presumo de coche, preferiría haber tenido pasta para un saab 95, pero estoy contento[/QUOTE]

El Saab 95 está tirado, pero tirado de precio en segunda mano. Es difícil encontrar algo mejor en calidad precio en el mercado de coches usados. Además en gasolina tiene consumos muy razonables para la potencia de los motores que montaban.


----------



## Diquesi (20 Oct 2014)

Mazda 6 Luxury 2,5 de 192 CV consumo cuidad 9 litros, consumo autopista conduciendo como un jubilado 6 litros conduciendo normal 7-8 y conduciendo como yo 11-12.


----------



## Roger O. Thornhill (28 Oct 2014)

El mío Renault Clio 2 1.4 16V de 9 años de antigüedad y potencia de 100 cv gasolina a una velocidad de 110 km/h constante por autovías y autopistas gasta aproximadamente 6,3 litros cada 100 km, en ciudad consumo de 9,1 litros cada 100km cambiando hasta las 2.500 rpm y a velocidades máximas apurando en cada marcha 8.4 l cada 100 km en dichas autopistas o autovías.

Es la primera vez que escribo en este foro así que os mando un saludo.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (28 Oct 2014)

Diquesi dijo:


> Mazda 6 Luxury 2,5 de 192 CV consumo cuidad 9 litros, consumo autopista conduciendo como un jubilado 6 litros conduciendo normal 7-8 y conduciendo como yo 11-12.



De que año es? Me sorprende tan poca diferencia de consumo con el mio, que le saca 80cv y unos pocos kilos.


----------



## tataratt (16 Nov 2014)

Peugeot 206 1.4 HDI - 70CV

Record de consumo --> 46l - 1150 km (4 l/100 km). Autovía a 110 km/h

Consumos habituales 70% carretera --> 4,2-4,3 l/100


----------



## malibux (19 Nov 2014)

Honda Accord 2.4 193 cv gasolina y cambio automático.

Ciudad 11.5 - 12 l 
Carretera rondando los 8.


----------



## jimmyjjohn (22 Nov 2014)

Como puedes ver, las tablas son bastante objetivas, y muchas marcas no salen muy bien paradas.
En pruebas de consumos a mí me gusta mucho el blog de km77, si lees las pruebas de consumo de algunos coches que aparecen, te llevarás la grata sorpresa de que coindice bastante con lo que pone en las tablas.


----------



## WEMBLEY (26 Nov 2014)

Corolla 1.4 d4d 90 cv entre 4'6 y 4'8 conducción tranquila y 80% autovía

Terracan 2.9 crd 163 cv entre 9 y 10 mismo tipo de conducción


----------



## stigmesh (2 Dic 2014)

Megane 3, 1.2 TCE 115cv a 115km/h de media consume 6L, a 130 6,6L , mixto 6,6L.
Clio 2 1.5 Dci 65cv. 4L de consumo mixto. Con este no hay que preocuparse por el consumo.
Laguna I , 2.2D 85cv. Entre 6,5 y 7L con un uso de 90% autovia a mas de 130.


----------



## Diquesi (9 Dic 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> De que año es? Me sorprende tan poca diferencia de consumo con el mio, que le saca 80cv y unos pocos kilos.



Es de hace dos meses.¿ Cual es el tuyo?


----------



## satu (30 Dic 2014)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Le sobra el ABS? El pilar A reforzado? El aribag? Los cinturones de seguridad? La estructura deformable?
> 
> La potencia es un elemento más de la seguridad: cuanta más, mejor.
> 
> Mercedes E350 gasolina (272cv atmosferico) de 2005: 6.7-6.8l/100 (homologa 7.2). Y eso que son 1680kg de coche.



No se lo cree nadie

Gasolina atmosferico de casi 300cv gastando menos de 7 litros :bla:

La realidad luego es que ni baja de 10, y su consumo medio son 11

Overview: Mercedes-Benz - E-Klasse - Spritmonitor.de



Puertas dijo:


> Seat Córdoba del 98. 1.9 TDI, 90CV. 3,6 l/100km en autovía a 100km/h.



Yo me he comprado un coche con ese mismo motor con la idea de sacarle esos consumos.

Dicen que son muy fiables asi que lo probare un tiempo y si me satisfacen los resultados vendere mi preciado saxo 1.5d

Eso si que es lonchafinista, aunque a costa de la seguridad claro.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (9 Ene 2015)

Diquesi dijo:


> Es de hace dos meses.¿ Cual es el tuyo?



Un W211 de 2005. Motor de 3500cc (272cv) atmosférico.



satu dijo:


> No se lo cree nadie
> 
> Gasolina atmosferico de casi 300cv gastando menos de 7 litros :bla:
> 
> ...



La realidad de unos pocos compradores de los cuales desconocemos estilo de conducción, que es lo más determinante.

Llano, autovía, en 6a marcha a punta de gas (110km/h, nada de velocidad flanders) y se va a 7l, que es 0.2 menos que el consumo homologado. Algo perfectamente lógico en cualquier gasolina medio decente.

Otra cosa es que me guste ir a 150-160km/h, y ahí consuma lo que quiere, pero, poderse r (y sin maltratar la máquina) con 7l a los 100 es posible.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Ene 2015)

jmdp dijo:


> Es que en el escenario que describes lo normal en un compacto diesel actual es irse a menos de 4l si ronda los 150 CV, si lo que ronda son los 100 CV se va a 3.5l.




Con la salvedad de que un diesel actual, conduciendo así, destroza los turbos.


----------



## motoleon (13 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Con la salvedad de que un diesel actual, conduciendo así, destroza los turbos.



Y el filtro de particulas...y si vas en punto muerto..consume 0.0
Hay que ser realistas, y ver el consumo de varios depositos, en situaciones reales, y midiendo en la gasolinera, nada de ordenadores de consumo que suelen ser muy "optimistas" todos. No os dejeis engañar con consumos instantaneos en un momento dado de la carretera...no seais pardillos.

Un diesel moderno no baja de los 6 litros en global y un gasolina de los 7.
En conduccion normal, 120-130 de marcador en autovia, dejemonos de leches.
Lo tengo comprobado en varios modelos, que homologan bastante menos.

Cualquier coche si vas a 80 consume poco.

Si os parais a investigar, el rendimiento calorico de la gasolina o diesel, el rendimiento de los motores termicos gasolina o diesel actuales, el peso que tienen que mover, resistencias aerodinamicas, de rozamiento, etc, y la potencia que hay que aplicar para solamente mantener la velocidad...al final os dareis cuenta que la energia no viene de la nada...y hay que quemar combustile. Y que en un motor termico, en un vehiculo medio actual, el consumo ronda los 5.5 - 6.5 litros en conduccion normal (diesel). Si te gasta menos es que haces conducción economica - flanders. 
Los unicos vehiculos que pueden consumir menos son los que recuperan energia en frenada...osea, hibridos.

Perdon por el tocho, pero creo honestamente que he dicho verdades.

Saludos.


----------



## plakaplaka (13 Ene 2015)

MiNombreEsLegión dijo:


> Con la salvedad de que un diesel actual, conduciendo así, destroza los turbos.



Cualquier diesen actual va a 110 Kmh en 5ª o 6ª a unas 2000 rpm fumándose un puro y no destroza nada, es precisamente su escenario ideal. 
Estais obsesionados con que los diesel (y sus turbos) se estropean en ciudad, en autopista, dándole cera o yendo suave (autoconvencimiento, se llama). Y no.


----------



## MiNombreEsLegión (13 Ene 2015)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Cualquier diesen actual va a 110 Kmh en 5ª o 6ª a unas 2000 rpm fumándose un puro y no destroza nada, es precisamente su escenario ideal.
> 
> 
> Estais obsesionados con que los diesel (y sus turbos) se estropean en ciudad, en autopista, dándole cera o yendo suave (autoconvencimiento, se llama). Y no.




"A punta de gas" son 1300-1500 para diesel. Y ahí, EGR a la basura, como poco. Y el turbo y la FAP van detrás.


----------



## Diquesi (16 Ene 2015)

Diquesi dijo:


> Es de hace dos meses.¿ Cual es el tuyo?



Es muy raro el consumo del tuyo. Y eso que en el mío han mejorado el motor con la tecnología Skyactiv que ha mejorado bastante tanto el comportamiento como el consumo ( tenia antes otro mazda 6 de primera generación de 120CV y aquello chupaba 9-10 litros y de allí no bajaba). 


Claro está que todo depende de forma de conducir.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2015 at 21:13 ----------




tataratt dijo:


> Peugeot 206 1.4 HDI - 70CV
> 
> Record de consumo --> 46l - 1150 km (4 l/100 km). Autovía a 110 km/h
> 
> Consumos habituales 70% carretera --> 4,2-4,3 l/100



Le echo más a mi Zippo.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Ene 2015)

Kompinche_del_Gafotas dijo:


> Opel Corsilla 1.7 CDTI 100 CV, finales 2004, 114.000km, uso 60% autopista, 40% ciudad, no le piso, conduccióon lo mas eficiente que puedo, y aún así,* 6.5 l/100*. Demasiado. :´(
> 
> Algo le pasa lo se, pero en el concesionario oficial, no tienen ni idea, hago 580 km con el depósito lleno :8: , que tiene unos 44 litros reserva incluida. Poquísimo.
> 
> ...



me huele a que hay que reprogramar la ECU para que haga la combustión más eficientemente, parece por los km que dices que haces que quema el gasoil que da gusto...

has mirado los inyectores?

normalmente reprogramar la ECU (no para sacar más potencia, sino para que sea más 'ECO') en un banco de pruebas (rodillo) y poner inyectores nuevos, en este coche..no deberia pasar los 500EU.

tengo un vecino que se dedica a esto. incluso ha abierto una tienda en Emiratos Arabes..y eso que el es alemán.


----------



## casereno (22 Ene 2015)

Pues ahor me toca a mi.....

Yo tengo un Nissan Almera 2.2 dci 136 cv.

Hago 65% carreteras comarcales y resto entre ciudad y carreteras nacionales autovías.

La última vez que lo llené fueron 52 litros y me hizo 800 kilómetros. Con un consumo medio en torno 6.0 litros a los cien, pero no me fio mucho del contador que trae el coche.

Tiene neumáticos de 16 pulgadas y últimamente uso neumáticos de importación, vamos los más económicos que encuentro.

Hago conducción tranquila.

No se que pensáis....es mucho? Esta en la media?

Si reduzco de 16 a 15 los neumáticos, y busco unos de baja rodadura, creéis que le quito otro pico al consumo, de medio litro a los cien.

El vehículo esta llegando a los 200.000 kilómetros.



Muchas gracias


Enviado desde mi C6903 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## casereno (24 Ene 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> esta bien, el dci era el restyling que tenia ya inyeccion electronica ¿me equivoco?
> 
> un hamijo tiene el palmera turbodiesel 2.2 dci y le saca consumos de 5 y pico largos (muy cerca del 6) y es un ejperto de la conduccion flanders asi que estan bien.
> 
> ...



Buenas

Pues si, creo que mi coche tiene injeccion electrónica. Dicen que es un motor muy duro.....


Me gustaría saber si con cambios puedo reducir el consumo. Como he dicho, cambiando neumáticos y reduciendo la llanta, reprogramando la centralita, y no se que más pudiera hacer.....


Haber, de poner unos neumáticos pondría unos con estas características.....que adjunto.


En cuanto a los consumos del vehículo que tu comentas ....te paso esta página. Esta en alemán y es la base de datos donde están metidos todos los vehículos de los que los quieren subir datos.

Si quieres verla en español te recomiendo abrirla en el navegador crome y se traducirá.

Spritverbrauch berechnen und Autokosten verwalten - Spritmonitor.de


Saludos






Enviado desde mi C6903 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Geógrafo (6 Feb 2015)

Citroen c3 picasso, 92 CV, Diesel con unos 4 años:

A 120 - 130 km/h gasta sobre los 6 - 6,2 litros a los 100 km.
A 100 Km/h gasta sobre los 5 litros a los 100km.

Saludos


----------



## remegra (15 Feb 2015)

Yo tengo un golf IV
5,2 de media en invierno 
5,5 en verano
Un mechero. !!!


----------



## jotace (17 Feb 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> lo que pasa es que los coches nuevos de tanta mierda q les ponen engordan 300kgs minimo y eso mata todos los avances tecnicos del motor y mejoras en materiales. luego sumale mas pijotadas q gastan electricidad (carga pal alternador) y la mania de montar ruedas gigantes y ale... lo matas todo.
> 
> *pilla tu un saxo que pesa 700kgs, quitale el motor y ponle uno moderno que te hara 3-5l a los 100 seguro...*



Tengo una compañera de trabajo que ha pasado de un vetusto 106 1.5D a un moderno Ibiza 1.6 Tdi y se queja de que le consume más ::
Lo que no dice es que la potencia y agrado de uso es como del día a la noche (el doble de potencia y estabilidad, espacio y confort a tutiplén) y que para ir al trabajo ahora hace cuatro kilómetros mal contados con mucha urbe que en frio es cuando más consumen los coches. Con el otro hacía unos seis con menos urbe (hemos cambiado de sede), y al cochecito se calentaba un poco más...aparte el 1.5D de PSA tenía precisamente problemas de calentamiento así que seguramente se calentaba rapidito


----------



## Galvani (12 Mar 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> una pregunta, alguien ha tenido un PSA con el motor gasolina 8v 1.4 de 75cv (peugeot 106, 306, c2, saxo, c3...)?
> 
> son tragones a velocidades legales? que tal van?
> 
> ...



Yo ya te conteste en otro hilo. Te puedo hablar del 1.6 de 90 psa en un xsara. Su mejor baza es el par a bajas vueltas y su elasticidad. Puedes cambiar a 2000 y poco y tira. También eso hace
que consuma menos al ir tranquilo. A 120 con un tío solo si puedes hacer menos de 7l y a 100 6 o 6 y poco creo que si. Como dato con unos 56 l (el deposito hace 60 a tope igual, aunque el dato son 54) hice 849 km 160 de ellos a120 km/h Otros 160 a 110 y el resto pues un 80% a 70-90 km/h y el 20% restante ciudad. El 1.4 se supone gasta algo menos pero no se no se, en un coche medio ira mas forzado y también los antiguos 1.4 no se si eran monopunto, que hace que consuman mas. En un 206 igual es otra cosa por peso pero vamos que no se llevan tanto en consumos del 1.4 al 1.6 (hablando de 8 valvulas)


----------



## plakaplaka (13 Mar 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> venga, ahora vengo con otro coche, un passat b4 del 94 con el motor gasolina 2.0 8v 115cv
> 
> he leido que son motores que en carretera tienen unos consumos contenidos
> 
> ¿es verdad eso que dicen que en carretera les puedes sacar los 6.5-7L a los 100? Segun he leido es un coche grande (en mi barrio hay uno y es enooooorme), pesa unos 1200kgs, y su motor 8v 2.0 es tranquilote y empuja de forma aceptable siempre que no le pidas aceleraciones fuertes, amen que tiene un deposito gigantesco de 70Litros tengo entendido ::



Que no te cuenten películas. Los coches de gasolina de esa potencia de hace 20 años no consumían 6.5-7 litros (Ya cuesta mucho que lo hagan los de ahora), calcula 2 o 3 más fácilmente.


----------



## gabrielo (14 Mar 2015)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Que no te cuenten películas. Los coches de gasolina de esa potencia de hace 20 años no consumían 6.5-7 litros (Ya cuesta mucho que lo hagan los de ahora), calcula 2 o 3 más fácilmente.



depende del coche un Citroën xara 1,4 75 cv podías hacerlo fácilmente, el 1,4 98 cv de Renault en el clio y megane era también asequible , inclusos coches con mas potencia como el civic 1,5 114 cv yo probé un misubishi carisma 1,8 125 cv aparte de andar muy bien hacer consumos menores de 7 es relativamente sencillo.


----------



## oreone76 (22 Mar 2015)

*cambiar bombilla c4*

Hola a tod"as. Aquí os dejo este enlace para que le echeis un vistazo


https://youtu.be/uOQ-ynG0Ssg


----------



## Andrespp (23 Mar 2015)

El de mi mujer, un Fiat Punto Evo con un par de años, 1.2 gasolina, 69 CV (teoricos, porque en realidad tiene menos fuerza que el pedo de un marica):

Carretera a 120 kmh....unos 6,5 L/100km
Mixto.........................unos 8L/100km


----------



## bolvir (23 Mar 2015)

qashqai 1.5 DCI 110Cv.
Recorrido 95% urbano, 8,6l/100


----------



## Exodo (25 Mar 2015)

*Accord 2.2 ictdi*

Honda Accord 2.2 ictdi de 2007, el consumo medio oscila entre 5-6L en función de la conducción, terreno…

Eso no quita que (en modo hiperflanders) de vez en cuando puedas conseguir otras cifras como las de la semana pasada entre Alcañiz y Zaragoza, como podéis ver en las fotos, a mitad del camino y al llegar…


----------



## motoleon (25 Mar 2015)

Si claro, yo tambien te puedo poner los que me dice el ordenador de abordo...no te j...
Los consumos se miden en el surtidor, litros que hechas hasta llenar, y kms que has recorrido. Esto es para todos...

PD: tengo parciales del ordenador de 2.7 litros/100kms


----------



## Exodo (25 Mar 2015)

Tienes razón, lo que ocurre en mi caso es que la desviación entre la cifra del ordenador de a bordo y la de calcularlo a mano al llenar depósito apenas llega a un 2-3% de media, por lo que ya no me molesto en hacer siempre el cálculo en la gasolinera, sólo muy de vez en cuando por comprobar que la diferencia no varia. Incluso a veces me ha salido alguna décima de más con la calculadora...


----------



## ProfePaco (20 Abr 2015)

bolvir dijo:


> qashqai 1.5 DCI 110Cv.
> Recorrido 95% urbano, 8,6l/100



y eso que el diesel. yo estuve a punto de compararme el gasolina... parece que pasa de los 10 en ciudad.


----------



## INVICTVS (22 Abr 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> argg yo estoy hasta los huevos de los consumos de mi coche, 10l a los 100 haga lo que haga... como mucho lo bajo a 9... ::
> 
> es un mazda 323f del 90
> 
> ...



¿Un consumo de 10l/100km de media te parece elevado? :: 

Ya, pero es un puto Saxo: una mierda inconducible.


----------



## Marta.García (28 Abr 2015)

Yo tengo un clio de 2008- 70 cv

Voy a trabajar por nacional, pero con el atasco mañanero, no paso de 90km/hora. El consumo es de 4,3 l a los 100.

Cada vez que hago un viaje largo en los que pasas de 120...el consumo se dispara, y yendo por ciudad, ni te cuento


----------



## Johnny Bravo (4 May 2015)

Hyundai i30 1.4 100 CV gasolina.

Llevaré con él unos 10000 Km y el consumo es de 6.3 l/100Km


----------



## Isuzu (9 May 2015)

BMW serie 528ia e39 en carretera y autovía a velocidades legales es fácil verlo por debajo de 8. Pero a poco que lo metas en ciudad se va 10. Y si solo haces ciudad sin contemplaciones sencillamente no te lo compres.
Pero en viajes de 100 kms asombra lo poco que gasta para el motor que lleva, como anda, lo cómodo que es.
Su mantenimiento tampoco es ruinoso y en el mercado de ocasión hay los que quieras por debajo de 3K euros.


----------



## jotace (24 May 2015)

Acabo de calcular el consumo del Ford Fiesta 1.4 TDCi de finales de 2004 que compré en Fallas.
En dos depósitos el consumo ha sido el siguiente:
-Carretera. 4,92 l/100 km.
-Ciudad. 6,62 l/100 km.
Estos consumos son yendo en carretera a 120 cuando se puede y respetando la señalización. Y en ciudad, ciudad pura, con trayectos por lo general no mayores de 5 km.
El tercer depósito lo puse de gasoil premium, y el consumo me ha salido más alto  pero es posible que sea por el uso intensivo del aire acondicionado, ya que en Valencia hemos tenido un mes de abril y mayo con dias de mucho calor.
En este cuarto depósito lo confirmaré ienso:
Realmente me esperaba algo menos de consumo. Como un medio litro menos a los cien. 
Aunque viniendo de un Corolla gasolina de 7 en carretera y 12 en ciudad, he ganado bastante.


----------



## ProfePaco (29 May 2015)

Nuevo Citroen C4 picachu motor e-hdi 115 CV

Por ciudad unos 6 litros, con mucho trafico y start&stop activado. Por carretera, aun no lo sé.

Vengo de una automático de los de antes, mínimo 14 litros por ciudad. He dicho mínimo, sí, mínimo. Hasta 18 he llegado a ver.

Así que super contento.


----------



## Galvani (16 Jun 2015)

Xsara 1.6 90 cv del 99 

Más de 1100 Km con medias de 80 km/h el 90% de los km carretera y el resto en ciudad: 5,67
A 120 descargado hace consumos por debajo de 7 En ciudad no quiero saberlo.
Con esos consumos para hacer pocos km no me arriesgo a movidas de un diesel moderno.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2015 at 14:13 ----------




gabrielo dijo:


> depende del coche un Citroën xara 1,4 75 cv podías hacerlo fácilmente, el 1,4 98 cv de Renault en el clio y megane era también asequible , inclusos coches con mas potencia como el civic 1,5 114 cv yo probé un misubishi carisma 1,8 125 cv aparte de andar muy bien hacer consumos menores de 7 es relativamente sencillo.



Y Xsara 1.6 de 90 te hace también a 120 menos de 7 El 1.4 según pruebas consumía menos en ciudad; pero en carretera al ir más forzado al final gastaba igual que recuerde. Los gasolina (quitando los de inyección directa) incluso alguno consume más que los de antes (que llevasen inyección multipunto) Más peso, más ancho de neumático... Sí, que te dan 110 cv en vez de 90; también hay que ver cómo van a bajas rpm, que muchos 16v vaya cepo hasta que van un poco altos. Hasta 120 los coches no consumen tanto. (Claro, si te vas a un 2.0 la cosa es distinta) Y a 110 se nota bastante la bajada de consumo.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (11 Jul 2015)

Volkswagen Polo 1.2 TSI. En carretera 6,2-6,4, depende de lo que le pise, en autovía en 6ª velocidad y sin pasar de 120 puede bajar de 6 si en el recorrido no hay muchas cuestas. 

El record de bajo consumo lo tengo en 5,6 en un trayecto de 270 km (Antequera-Almería) en el que consumió 1/4 de depósito.

En ciudad sobre 7,6-7,7.


----------



## Barruno (30 Jul 2015)

Mi coche gasta lo que dice la revista.













escribiendo desde un zapatófono. Perdonad las faltas.


----------



## Fingolfin hijo de Finwë (22 Sep 2015)

Yo tenía un BMW serie 1 118d de 122cv. Uso normal de vias rápidas+ rondas Barcelona (50% atasco) + ciudad. Unos 10-12.000 km/año. Consumo medido en esas condiciones 7,5 l/100km, bastante mas alto de lo que me esperaba, el ordenador me estaba dando unos 6,7.

Ahora me he comprado un CX5 gasolina 165cv, veremos que tal.


----------



## Registrador (23 Sep 2015)

Lo que no entiendo es por que los dueños de estos coches no denunciais a los fabricantes, es como si yo me compro un ordenador de 2.9GHz y cuando llego a casa me doy cuenta que me han dado uno de 1.6GHz...

Les meteis una demanda colectiva y a cobrar.


----------



## gabrielo (25 Sep 2015)

hoy en día se puede homologar 3,5 o menos fácilmente pero bajar de 5 es realmente complicado con una conducción normal muy pocos coches hay.

por ejemplo un skoda Octavia tdi 90 cv hace 15 años homologaba 5 litros en la relidad gastaba 5,3 hoy en dia cacarean que consumen poquísimo homologan 3,8 consumen 5,2 esta muy bien comparado con la competencia pero que no nos cuenten milongas puede ser mas coche ,mas tecnología y mas peso que hace 15 años pero no consume menos.

otro ejemplo es el citroen saxo 1,5 d homologaba 5,3 litros siendo el consumo real de 4,7 litros hoy el citroen c3 homologa 3,6 gasta realmente 5,1 avanzar habremos avanzado bastante en tecnología y todo lo que quieras pero en consumo estos últimos años muy poco puede ser que sea debido a que los coches pesen mas pero que no nos engañen y homologuen los consumos en la calle en conducción normal y no en laboratorios ,luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## burbujito1982 (26 Sep 2015)

lo he puesto en otro hilo:

los coches no pueden consumir menos.....cuando "trabajan"

simplemente se optimiza el consumo en los tiempos "no productivos": stop-start, desconexión de cilindros a baja velocidad, navegación a vela, desarrollos más largos...

todo vale para la homologación, pero la realidad es que si se comparase el consumo de un coche de hace 15 años con uno deahora en un recorrido de 100 kms por autopista a 120 km/h (suponemos mismo peso, mismos desarrollos, misma cilindrada, misma aerodinámica...euro 3 contra euro 6) y seguro que es casi el mismo


----------



## jotace (27 Sep 2015)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> lo he puesto en otro hilo:
> 
> los coches no pueden consumir menos.....cuando "trabajan"
> 
> ...



Con mi Xantia de 15 años consigo fácilmente consumos de entre 5,2 y 5,6. Lleno. Y es un coche grande con gran maletero. 
Y ahora me estoy entrenando en bajar cuestas en punto muerto y aprovechar la inercia, como las cajas de cambio con navegación a vela.


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Sep 2015)

*PSOE hunde la compras de los coches diesel*

La SMMT miente: Que no, que los Diesel no son tan limpios

*Que no, que los Diesel no son tan limpios*

En enero os hablamos de la incipiente psicosis del Diesel, que está muy en buena parte justificada. El equivalente británico a ANFAC (patronal de fabricantes) y FACONAUTO (patronal de los concesionarios), es decir, la SMMT, *ha iniciado una campaña de "concienciación" en la que afirman que los Diesel ahora son muy limpios, en respuesta a las críticas.*...

Se basan en los datos de homologación y en los límites de las normativas Euro, siendo actualmente vigente Euro 6. Dicha norma pone unos límites de 0,005 gramos de partículas (PM10) y 0,08 gramos de NOx por kilómetro. Hasta ahí, bien, Euro 6 tiene los límites de emisiones más duros de la historia europea....

*Pero si queremos ilustrar una verdad, no podemos hacerlo con datos falsos.* *Recordad otro artículo que publicamos hace meses, la reducción de emisiones de los Diesel es una cortina de humo. Partiendo de datos independientes, se concluye que los motores actuales Euro 6 ni siquiera cumplen los límites de emisiones de hace 15 años (1). Obviamente, los límites de Euro 6 no los cumple ni uno.*...

*¿Por qué los motores no cumplen los límites de emisiones reales? La respuesta es de cajón. *

*El ciclo de homologación NEDC, en el que se determinan los consumos y emisiones de los coches que se van a poner a la venta, no se realizan en base a una circulación real, se hacen en un laboratorio y con patrones de circulación de los años 70. No son representativos.*

*Por otro lado, los fabricantes recurren a todo tipo de trucos y trampas que permite el propio sistema, lo cual proporciona ventajas a la hora de homologar cifras bajas (3). Luego, cuando uno se compra un coche nuevo, ve con impotencia que es incapaz de lograr esos consumos.

Ni gastan tan poco, ni contaminan tan poco …..*


Por otro lado, la SMMT parece olvidar que los límites de emisiones contaminantes en Estados Unidos y Japón son aún más duros que en Europa, y allí se homologan muy pocos motores Diesel. En dichos países, las ventas de este tipo de coches son bajísimas, y los gasolina siguen siendo los más populares, sin visos a que eso vaya a cambiar pronto....


*La Unión Europea, en su conjunto, cometió un error espoleando las ventas de modelos Diesel.* La idea era buena al principio, importar menos barriles de petróleo y emitir menos CO₂ a la atmósfera para reducir la contribución al cambio climático. La realidad ha resultado ser menos simpática, y ya van saliendo amenazas de prohibiciones, aumento de impuestos y restricciones de circulación para ellos....

*La industria puede decir misa si quiere, incluso que los Diesel modernos echan por el escape un aire más limpio del que toman del ambiente. La realidad es la que es, la calidad del aire ha empeorado, y para ver cielos azules hay que irse lejos o esperar a que eche una mano la climatología con lluvia y viento.*


----------



## juananxml (28 Sep 2015)

Todo esto se sabía desde el principio... Inundamos el mercado de coches diésel con el reclamo de que es combustible más barato y los coches consumen menos... Y cuando la cuota de mercado es lo suficientemente elevada, nos inventamos una excusa para subir el precio del gasóleo.
La excusa perfecta es el medio ambiente, ahí nadie se atreve a protestar.
En breve, impuestos a saco en el gasóleo para sembrar arbolitos. Y a callar.


----------



## Mariner. (28 Sep 2015)

No lo puedo creer.


----------



## favelados (28 Sep 2015)

Villaframileño dijo:


> No lo puedo creer.



Bueno, ahora van a tener que plantar unos cuantos árboles mas


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Sep 2015)

> Luego, cuando uno se compra un coche nuevo, ve con impotencia que es incapaz de lograr esos consumos



Tengo un Toyota D4-D 2 litros.

Mejoro los consumos homologados: Con 50 litros de gasóleo me hago 850-1100 Km, circa 925 Km de mediana.

235.000 Km. El coche ha dado ya casi 4 vueltas al mundo.


----------



## PECA28 (28 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo un Toyota D4-D 2 litros.
> 
> Mejoro los consumos homologados: Con 50 litros de gasóleo me hago 850-1100 Km, circa 925 Km de mediana.
> 
> 235.000 Km. El coche ha dado ya casi 4 vueltas al mundo.



Si te animas con una Honda 125 CC, consumirás la cuarta parte. El mantenimiento será una décima parte.


----------



## Obelixyco (28 Sep 2015)

Si solo basta mirar la manguera del gasoil empapada de mierda y la de gasolina limpita.


----------



## Sukarrieta (28 Sep 2015)

Yo tengo una varadero 125 XL, 3lts/100kms (gasolina)
Un toyota prius 2G 5,5ltrs/100kms (gasolina) 

Estoy tranquilo ;-)


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (28 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo un Toyota D4-D 2 litros.
> 
> Mejoro los consumos homologados: Con 50 litros de gasóleo me hago 850-1100 Km, circa 925 Km de mediana.
> 
> 235.000 Km. El coche ha dado ya casi 4 vueltas al mundo.



En todos los hilos de coches coincidimos, camarada 

Mismo coche y mismo motor del 2003. 315.000 km y subiendo, este año le estoy dando trabajo a la pobre máquina. Todo piezas originales y sin reparaciones.

Pertenezco a la cofradía del hypermiling, versión rodríguez. Vamos, muy poco freno y muy poco acelerador. Como el que lleva un bote por el río...


----------



## sinnombrex (28 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo un Toyota D4-D 2 litros.
> 
> Mejoro los consumos homologados: Con 50 litros de gasóleo me hago 850-1100 Km, circa 925 Km de mediana.
> 
> 235.000 Km. El coche ha dado ya casi 4 vueltas al mundo.



Esta bien, pero tampoco es ninguna maravilla.

Te sale una media de 5,4. 

El problema actual es que la mayoria de coches homologan de 4,5 l/100km y llegar a esos consumos ya es muy complicado, cuando muchos ya te homologan incluso menos de 4 litros a los 100.

De todas formas, no le veo sentido con el hilo. Lo que comenta el hilo es que los diesel contaminan mas que los gasolinas, algo totalmente cierto y que deberian haber tomado medidas hace años.


----------



## Pat Garrett (28 Sep 2015)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tengo un Toyota D4-D 2 litros.
> 
> Mejoro los consumos homologados: Con 50 litros de gasóleo me hago 850-1100 Km, circa 925 Km de mediana.
> 
> 235.000 Km. El coche ha dado ya casi 4 vueltas al mundo.



Yo tengo un D4-D de 2,2 y 150cv y un 2,2 TDCi de 200 cv.

También mejoro los consumos homologados y el toyota tiene 200.000 km. El Ford es más nuevo, pero confío en que llegue también al cuarto de millón de kms sin problemas.

Sí que es cierto que no son los motores más limpios... Pero, cuántos barriles de petróleo y materiales contaminantes hacen falta para producir un coche nuevo?

PD, el próximo coche será un Lexus GS


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Sep 2015)

> Vamos, muy poco freno y muy poco acelerador



Lo imprescindible.

Y a predecir de lejos cuando hay que pisar esos pedales para hacerlo lo menos posible.

La teoría dice que cada motor dará unos CV y luego cascará.

Elección del conductor es que casque en 1, 10 0 30 años.


----------



## true (28 Sep 2015)

Un hecho cierto para quien interese; Si quieres ver en carne propia la impresionante capa de suciedad que corona Madrid en forma de Boina, te subes a la zona de Paracuellos y ves claramente la cantidad de basura que respiramos. 

Me empezó a llamar la atención el pasado Agosto, porque era extraño que con motores tan aparentemente poco contaminantes (je, je), escaso tráfico y sin calefacciones la nube negra era impresionante, pero ahora ya lo entiendo.

En invierno asusta, no hace falta ni mirar hacia Madrid solo mirando hacia Torrejón ya ves sobre la carretera la estela negra.


----------



## estasi (28 Sep 2015)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> La SMMT miente: Que no, que los Diesel no son tan limpios
> 
> *Que no, que los Diesel no son tan limpios*
> 
> ...







que?de los aviones no decimos na?

los aviones y los volcanes son los contaminadores que mas particulas cancerigena volatizan en el aire

que te crees que un volcan solo expulsa aire,pues no miles de particulas como azufre,amoniaco,níquel etc


----------



## Elpringao (28 Sep 2015)

Yo un V8 5.9 que se bebe 22 litros de SP98.

Si quiero ahorrar, lo cojo menos y ahorro más que si tuviera un Prius.

Pero cuando lo cojo, me gusta acelerar y arrancar cachos de asfalto mientras destruyo el planeta yo solo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Sep 2015)

¡¡¡¡¡Racistas!!!!. Solo criticais a los diesel porque emiten humo negro. ¡Malditos racistas!


----------



## plakaplaka (28 Sep 2015)

Alastor dijo:


> Yo tengo un D4-D de 2,2 y 150cv y un 2,2 TDCi de 200 cv.
> 
> También mejoro los consumos homologados y el toyota tiene 200.000 km.



Ya van apareciendo los que andan por ahí jodiendo el tráfico. Conducís como abuelas, cabrones!!! :XX:


----------



## Fetuccini (28 Sep 2015)

El gran problema es el biodiésel. El gasóleo de los años 80 era un líquido que no dejaba residuo. Hoy en día parece aceite que lleva cuatro meses en la freidora de un McDonalds. Luego quemas esa mierda en el motor diésel y a emitir partículas.


----------



## tumbito (28 Sep 2015)

Fetuccini dijo:


> El gran problema es el biodiésel. El gasóleo de los años 80 era un líquido que no dejaba residuo. Hoy en día parece aceite que lleva cuatro meses en la freidora de un McDonalds. Luego quemas esa mierda en el motor diésel y a emitir partículas.



Totalmente de acuerdo con ud. Otra de las grandes mentiras que se nos ha vendido es el tema de los biocombustibles. Son mayor mierda que ha parido madre. Solo decir que los bio echan mas productos cancericenos que el gasoil de toda la vida. Lo que nos venden por gasoil lleva un 10 de aceite de fritanga vamos que que ni el Burger King, el Mcdonals y el KFC juntos tienen tanta mierda en las freidoras.

El tema de los biocombustibles daria para un post de aynrandiano2.


----------



## kopke (28 Sep 2015)

El diésel emite menos CO2. 

Los vehículos de gasolina pertenecen a los flipados que les gusta fardar a 140 km/h e ir dando acelerones. Con lo que queman combustible más rápido y también emiten más CO.

Jode que un coche diésel a los 150.000 kms esté en su juventud mientras que el de gasolina ya empieza a pedir el retiro.

400.000 kms para un diésel es una vida normal. El de gasolina ya ha quedado por el camino.


----------



## Hermanito (29 Sep 2015)

CroKeT! dijo:


> vw golf III tdi 90cv (1.9litros) 1997 motor 1z
> 
> 300.000kms
> 
> ...



Porque en los hilos que tienen algo que ver con coches la gente termina hablando del modelo que tiene, lo viejo que es y la de kilómetros que le hace??


----------



## Trilerotrolero (29 Sep 2015)

Hermanito dijo:


> Porque en los hilos que tienen algo que ver con coches la gente termina hablando del modelo que tiene, lo viejo que es y la de kilómetros que le hace??



Seat 124 SuperSport Edición Especial "El Baquilla".

30 litros a la hora.

35 años

550.545.400 km (un viaje de ida y vuelta a marte)


----------



## jotace (1 Oct 2015)

Vaya, han desaparecido las imágenes que dieron lugar al hilo. Qué casualidad, justo con el tema de lo de Volkswagen y Soria confundiendo la velocidad con el tocino o el CO2 con el NOx... ienso:

Editado el 3-10. Vaya, parece que vuelven a aparecer las imágenes. Será algún fallo del imageshack...


----------



## patroclus (4 Oct 2015)

jotace dijo:


> Con mi Xantia de 15 años consigo fácilmente consumos de entre 5,2 y 5,6. Lleno. Y es un coche grande con gran maletero.
> Y ahora me estoy entrenando en bajar cuestas en punto muerto y aprovechar la inercia, como las cajas de cambio con navegación a vela.



Algunos dicen que ir en punto muerto daña la caja de cambios. Alguna vez he tenido una discusión con gente sobre ello. Me gustaría que algún experto dijera lo que opina al respecto.


----------



## gabrielo (4 Oct 2015)

patroclus dijo:


> Algunos dicen que ir en punto muerto daña la caja de cambios. Alguna vez he tenido una discusión con gente sobre ello. Me gustaría que algún experto dijera lo que opina al respecto.



lo de dañar la caja de cambios no se pero peligroso es, la mejor forma de conseguir consumos bajos es insertar una marcha larga y no acelerar en bajadas ,que actué la inercia es mas seguro y efectivo para ahorrar carburante que el punto muerto y ya de paso usas menos el freno y menos desgaste de las pastillas.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Oct 2015)

patroclus dijo:


> Algunos dicen que ir en punto muerto daña la caja de cambios. Alguna vez he tenido una discusión con gente sobre ello. Me gustaría que algún experto dijera lo que opina al respecto.



dañarla para nada, pero es mas trabajo para ella, no es lo mismo meter 6ª y tirarte 100 Km en autovia sin tocarla, que ir sacando y luego metiendo la velocidad en todas las cuestas...

pero vamos que tampoco es tanto teniendo en cuenta todo lo que cambias en ciudad, y las cajas manuales son muy fiables.


----------



## jotace (15 Oct 2015)

Acabo de medir el consumo del Ford Fiesta 1.4 TDCi del 2004 que compré en marzo. Resulta que le noté una subida de consumo y que iba mal y resultó ser el medidor de aire. Eso, el manguito del aire que también estaba roto y un mando de elevalunas 204 pávels. 
Este depósito, un 80% en carretera y resto en ciudad, me ha salido a 5,07 l/100km.
La mayoría de km de carretera con el coche cargado.
Supongo que todo carretera y menos carga podré bajar de 5.
No obstante es el coche para ciudad. A ver si este depósito lo hago 100% ciudad.


----------



## Iron IQ (15 Oct 2015)

gabrielo dijo:


> lo de dañar la caja de cambios no se pero peligroso es, la mejor forma de conseguir consumos bajos es insertar una marcha larga y no acelerar en bajadas ,que actué la inercia es mas seguro y efectivo para ahorrar carburante que el punto muerto y ya de paso usas menos el freno y menos desgaste de las pastillas.





Ponga unos argumentos para lo de "peligroso", por favor.


----------



## motoleon (16 Oct 2015)

no se daña a bajas, sufre en altas rim, cuando más potencia soporta, amigo


----------



## plakaplaka (16 Oct 2015)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> lo he puesto en otro hilo:
> 
> los coches no pueden consumir menos.....cuando "trabajan"
> 
> ...



Ya simplemente por aerodinámica y reducción de pérdidas por rozamiento (motor) se puede conseguir una disminución del consumo, y notarse bastante respecto de un coche de hace 15 años. 
Es más, en aquella época todavía estaba "amaneciendo" en el desarrollo de diesel de inyección directa (existía bastante antes, pero el boom comercial vino por el tdi hacia 1998), y se ha evolucionado mucho desde entonces. Probablemente un dos litros diesel de 180-190 caballos consiga hoy en esas condiciones que comentas bajar 1-1,5l/100 km frente a uno de 100-120 de hace 15 años (ya ni te cuento frente a uno de potencia similar).
Con los de gasolina, todavía más.


----------



## Andrespp (16 Oct 2015)

Ayer me puse en modo abuelete (100 Km/H de velocidad segun indicador del coche, 92 Km/H reales segun GPS independiente) y le saque 5,3 L/100KM a un Honda CRV 2.2 diesel en un recorrido de 150 km por terreno mas bien llano.


----------



## esp3tek (25 Oct 2015)

C2 hdi 1.4 70cv - en modo eco le sacas 4,2 fácil - en modo normal 4,7-5,4


----------



## Puertas (1 Nov 2015)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Ya simplemente por aerodinámica y reducción de pérdidas por rozamiento (motor) se puede conseguir una disminución del consumo, y notarse bastante respecto de un coche de hace 15 años.
> Es más, en aquella época todavía estaba "amaneciendo" en el desarrollo de diesel de inyección directa (existía bastante antes, pero el boom comercial vino por el tdi hacia 1998), y se ha evolucionado mucho desde entonces. Probablemente un dos litros diesel de 180-190 caballos consiga hoy en esas condiciones que comentas bajar 1-1,5l/100 km frente a uno de 100-120 de hace 15 años (ya ni te cuento frente a uno de potencia similar).
> Con los de gasolina, todavía más.



Yo tengo un TDI de 1998 (son ya 17 años, no 15), y estoy seguro que la mejora no llega a medio litro/100 km respecto a un motor actual de potencia similar, instalado en un coche de peso parecido. Si me apuras, la diferencia es totalmente inexistente con más de la mitad de modelos del mercado,


----------



## gabrielo (2 Nov 2015)

Puertas dijo:


> Yo tengo un TDI de 1998 (son ya 17 años, no 15), y estoy seguro que la mejora no llega a medio litro/100 km respecto a un motor actual de potencia similar, instalado en un coche de peso parecido. Si me apuras, la diferencia es totalmente inexistente con más de la mitad de modelos del mercado,



el problema hoy en día es que el equivalente a tu coche pesa 250 kilos mas un urbano tdi de hace 15 años pesaba 1000 kilos aproximadamente hoy el Ibiza, pesa 1250 kilos y es verdad que la diferencia real es muy pequeña en el caso del Ibiza homologaba 5 litros hace 15 años y consumía 5,4 hoy homologa 3,4 y consume 5,1.


----------



## jotace (3 Nov 2015)

Ayer le calculé el consumo de nuevo a mi Xantia 90 CV HDI del 2000.
1.243 km con un sólo depósito de 62,20 litros. 93% en carreteras y autovias a velocidades como mucho mayores en 10 km/h a las legales. Unos 400 con coche cargado a tope.
*Consumo de 5,08 litros a los cien*. 
Cierto es que es el segundo depósito desde la revisión de los 200.000, y con filtros limpios se nota que el coche va mejor.
En el depósito anterior me salió 5,25 litros a los cien. Pero hice muchos más kilómetros con el coche a tope y más ciudad. Quizás un 15%.


----------



## gabrielo (5 Nov 2015)

jotace dijo:


> Ayer le calculé el consumo de nuevo a mi Xantia 90 CV HDI del 2000.
> 1.243 km con un sólo depósito de 62,20 litros. 93% en carreteras y autovias a velocidades como mucho mayores en 10 km/h a las legales. Unos 400 con coche cargado a tope.
> *Consumo de 5,08 litros a los cien*.
> Cierto es que es el segundo depósito desde la revisión de los 200.000, y con filtros limpios se nota que el coche va mejor.
> En el depósito anterior me salió 5,25 litros a los cien. Pero hice muchos más kilómetros con el coche a tope y más ciudad. Quizás un 15%.



muy buen consumo para un coche tan viejo creo recordar que tenia un consumo oficial de 5,6 como se ve perfectamente realizable.

antiguamente era asequible llegar al consumo oficial el xsara 1,9 diesel o el saxo marcaban consumos mas altos que lo que realmente consumían hoy en día la casa Citroën no es la que mas engaña en consumos ni mucho menos pero esta bastante lejos de sus consumos oficiales.

por ejemplo un amigo tiene un viejo 1,9 td 90 con 700000 km y un nuevo c4 hdi de 90 cv pues la diferencia real siendo el c4 un coche de poco consumo es de 0,5 litros 100.


----------



## jotace (5 Nov 2015)

gabrielo dijo:


> muy buen consumo para un coche tan viejo creo recordar que tenia un consumo oficial de 5,6 como se ve perfectamente realizable.
> 
> antiguamente era asequible llegar al consumo oficial el xsara 1,9 diesel o el saxo marcaban consumos mas altos que lo que realmente consumían hoy en día la casa Citroën no es la que mas engaña en consumos ni mucho menos pero esta bastante lejos de sus consumos oficiales.
> 
> por ejemplo un amigo tiene un viejo 1,9 td 90 con 700000 km y un nuevo c4 hdi de 90 cv pues la diferencia real siendo el c4 un coche de poco consumo es de 0,5 litros 100.



A pesar de que es un coche viejo, los modernos no añaden nada que el mio no tenga excepto las chorradas electrónicas y anticontaminación. Es de rail común, lleva catalizador, ABS, Air bags, cuatro frenos de disco, y no se necesita más. Bueno tiene suspensión hidraúlica que para mí es una ventaja en confort.
Tengo un Fiesta TDCi de 1.4 del año 2004, y realmente le he sacado un mínimo de consumo de 5,03, muy cercano al Xantia pero con menos coche y motor, 20 CV menos, así que el 2.0 HDI de Citroën que lleva mi coche es la caña.


----------



## stigmesh (6 Nov 2015)

A esos coches de hace mas de 15 a0Š9os les pones las ruedas que se gastan hoy en dia y te gastan 1 litro mas como minimo.


----------



## gabrielo (16 Nov 2015)

jotace dijo:


> A pesar de que es un coche viejo, los modernos no añaden nada que el mio no tenga excepto las chorradas electrónicas y anticontaminación. Es de rail común, lleva catalizador, ABS, Air bags, cuatro frenos de disco, y no se necesita más. Bueno tiene suspensión hidraúlica que para mí es una ventaja en confort.
> Tengo un Fiesta TDCi de 1.4 del año 2004, y realmente le he sacado un mínimo de consumo de 5,03, muy cercano al Xantia pero con menos coche y motor, 20 CV menos, así que el 2.0 HDI de Citroën que lleva mi coche es la caña.



la mejoría grande y vamos a ponerlo entre comillas porque a sido medio litro en consumo fue en torno al 2000, por ejemplo el fiesta 1,8 d 60 cv consume 5,5 el Ford fiesta 1,4 tdci 68 consume aproximadamente los 5,03 que consigues tu lo as clavado.

los hdi son algo mas gastones mas por prestaciones que por otra cosa la diferencia con el td de 90 cv es de un par de decimas realmente muy poco.

por ejemplo el c4 normal si gasta menos que el xsara mas de medio litro porque tiene una aerodinámica muy favorable 0,27 o 0,28 por 0,32 del xsara en cambio el motor 2000 hdi no es mas sediento que el moderno 1600 hdi coche que a tenido los 2 motores es el xsara Picasso que calca el consumo real de los 2 motores en torno a 6,05 litros 100 consumo muy razonable dado las características del xsara Picasso.


----------



## jotace (12 Dic 2015)

Le acabo de sacar la media de consumo al Xantia de algo más de 2000 km, con mucha carretera y autovia, como mucho a 130, y poca ciudad, quizás menos del 5%, y me ha dado 5,00 litros a los cien.
Luego hablando con un amigo que disfruta de un X5 gasolina de 8 cilindros me dice que a velocidad legal en autovia con suerte suerte le saca unos 11 litros a los 100.
Y metiéndolo por un camino que va a trabajar dice que 14.
¡Aún me parece poco!!!


----------



## der_Europäer (23 Dic 2015)

Yo estoy gastando con mi Honda Jazz gasolina atmosferico unos 6,1 l/100 km reales (marcador 5,6) con la mayoria de trayectos en ciudad o tramos cortos de autopista/autovia. Suele repostar en Cepsa por el descuento de la tarjeta de credito o en L.Eclerc que ahora mismo tiene la gasolina 95 a menos de 1€/l. Suelo ir a trabajar en transporte publico asi que un Diesel no me compensa.

Tiene 6 años y no ha dado ni un solo problema. Gasto en reparaciones en ese tiempo: 0 €. Bueno, 10 € en un pinchazo de la rueda por un clavo que habia en la calle. Gasto en mantenimiento mínimo. Hace 1 mes cambié las ruedas traseras por primera vez y las delanteras la 2º.


----------



## turino79 (16 Mar 2016)

Mi polo 1.4 80cv del año 09 de gasolina consumo 6.6 a 6.7 Creo que esta bien y contenido


----------



## Galvani (20 Mar 2016)

turino79 dijo:


> Mi polo 1.4 80cv del año 09 de gasolina consumo 6.6 a 6.7 Creo que esta bien y contenido



El problema de los gasolina es la ciudad. Por carretera a velocidades normales no es para tanto (hasta un 1.6 digamos, y que sea multipunto)


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Mar 2016)

307 hdi 90 cv, 2 litros. 5,5 l/100 km. 270000 km.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (10 May 2016)

Mercedes C220 CDI 6,2 l/100 km Media de los 32000 km que tiene el coche. Un 65% carretera y 35% ciudad (Madrid)

He hecho trayectos por carretera, velocidad siempre legal y sin brusquedades, con cifras hasta de 4 l/100 km


----------



## pedritomalaga (10 May 2016)

Peugeot 208 1.0 VTi en autovía y ciudad 3,9L.
En autovía a una media de 90km/h.


----------



## foreromatic2000 (17 May 2016)

Pongo mi granito de arena en este hilo:

Peugeot 307 HDI 2.0 110 CV 2002: *5.0 l/100km *
- 90% carretera/autopista, manteniendo velocidad de 100 - 110 km/h. Trayectos largos (400 km aprox).
- 10% urbano o trayectos cortos (< 10 km)
- Coche con 150.000 km

Observaciones que pueden resultar de interés:
- Cambié hace unos meses embrague bimasa por monomasa. Noté un ligero aumento del consumo, en promedio 0,1-0,2 l/100 km. La explicación más probable es que como el monomasa transmite más vibración al vehículo, tiendes inconscientemente a alargar más las marchas para evitar recuperaciones en el rango de revoluciones del motor en el que se notan más esas vibraciones.

- Hace dos meses cambié los 4 neumáticos. A medida que se habían ido desgastando los anteriores me había ido subiendo el consumo, hasta 5,3 l/100 km. Con los nuevos ha vuelto a los 5,0 que indicaba antes, incluso en algún ciclo he llegado a 4,8 litros de promedio.


----------



## gabrielo (20 May 2016)

pedritomalaga dijo:


> Peugeot 208 1.0 VTi en autovía y ciudad 3,9L.
> En autovía a una media de 90km/h.



menudo consumo supongo que seas el numero 1 de consumo eficiente.

probasteis alguna vez a ir normal y que consumo tuvisteis


----------



## motoleon (24 May 2016)

pedritomalaga dijo:


> Peugeot 208 1.0 VTi en autovía y ciudad 3,9L.
> En autovía a una media de 90km/h.



Prueba de consumo (126): Peugeot 208 1.0-VTi 68 CV | Curvas enlazadas

No te lo crees ni loco.


----------



## Stock Option (25 May 2016)

Peugeot 208 1.2 vti 82 cv

Con un 25-30% de trayecto urbano y 3 adultos dentro unos 5,8 l/100km

Con un lonchafinista al volante y solo interurbano se puede bajar a la horquilla de los 4,7-5 litros de media.

Hasta 0 hay recorrido pero no me quejo :rolleye:


----------



## gabrielo (25 May 2016)

Stock Option dijo:


> Peugeot 208 1.2 vti 82 cv
> 
> Con un 25-30% de trayecto urbano y 3 adultos dentro unos 5,8 l/100km
> 
> ...



depende quien haga las pruebas 5,3 a 6 litros reales creo que consume así ,que tu estas dentro de ese rango conducirás dándole alguna alegría. 

el Peugeot 208 hdi creo que el consumo es una pasada retirado el hdi 68 cv creo que tenia un consumo real de 4,3 igual mas o menos el hdi 100 cv moderno consumo de puta madre el 208 tanto gasolina como el diesel


----------



## rosagar (28 May 2016)

*Diesel o gasolina*

Lo mejor para ahorrar con el coche es saber qué uso se le va a dar. Si vas a hacer muchos o pocos kilómetros, si lo usas más en carretera o ciudad...


----------



## pedritomalaga (28 May 2016)

motoleon dijo:


> Prueba de consumo (126): Peugeot 208 1.0-VTi 68 CV | Curvas enlazadas
> 
> No te lo crees ni loco.




Pues creetelo.
Voy a hacerle una foto al cuadro y lo verás
El trayecto es desde Fuengirola a Estepona por autovia y despazamiento urbano hasta el trabajo (3,4km).
Voy solo y sin acelerones bruscos ni apurar las marchas.


----------



## gabrielo (29 May 2016)

3,9 me parece una pasada que lo hayas hecho alguna vez con este coche lo veo lógico tiene un consumo el coche para ser gasolina muy bueno pero a la larga veo casi imposible bajarlo de 5 litros y de ahí a menos de 4 va un mundo si me dijeras un dacia logan dci o un Peugeot 208 hdi seria asequible con una conducción muy económica pero un Peugeot 208 gasolina 68 cv a larga yo por lo menos veo muy difícil que baje de los 5 litros si me dices que baja de los 5 me lo creeré pero 3,9 litros ya son palabras mayores es como decir que el banco Santander para sustituir a Ana patricia botín ficha al gran zetapetas


----------



## pedritomalaga (31 May 2016)

Nosé si saldrá la imagen

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 20:53 ----------






[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Aquí están las fotos, en parada y a la velocidad que suelo ir

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 20:54 ----------






[/IMG]

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 20:58 ----------






[/IMG]
Aquí lo teneis




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Antes de salir
Durante el trayecto y a la llegada.
entremedias paro a tomar café y comprar el pan


----------



## Galvani (2 Jun 2016)

Es un 1.0 e inyección directa y depende lo que haya recorrido en ciudad pero me parece posible. Un primo mío tiene un 308 hdi y dice que consume eso y es un 1.9 aunque diesel. De todas maneras si un 1.6 como el mío de antes del 2000 anunciaba consumos de 5,8 a 90 sería para matarles que un 1.0 de otra década no consumiese menos de 4,5
Pero la verdad, para cambiar de coche por el consumo tienes que hacerle muchos km 
Hay gente que se lo compra y no le va a amortizar en la vida.


----------



## gabrielo (4 Jun 2016)

Galvani dijo:


> Es un 1.0 e inyección directa y depende lo que haya recorrido en ciudad pero me parece posible. Un primo mío tiene un 308 hdi y dice que consume eso y es un 1.9 aunque diesel. De todas maneras si un 1.6 como el mío de antes del 2000 anunciaba consumos de 5,8 a 90 sería para matarles que un 1.0 de otra década no consumiese menos de 4,5
> Pero la verdad, para cambiar de coche por el consumo tienes que hacerle muchos km
> Hay gente que se lo compra y no le va a amortizar en la vida.



hoy en día puedes comprar coches por todo lo que quieras, por seguridad ,por agrado de conducción o por presumir lo que esta claro es que en consumo y economía de uso no hemos mejorado nada ,si hay coches mas seguros y con mas calidad pero la mejoría en consumo real es mínima pregunta que coche hoy en día puede mejorar claramente los consumos de los Citroën saxo diesel o los primero multijet del Fiat punto yo te digo que ninguno poder lo pueden igualar el Peugeot 208 hdi y el Renault clio decima arriba decima abajo lo igualan pero en tener mejor consumo no y encima mas antieconómicos pasar revisiones de 300 euros aparte de desembolso de 13000 a 15000 euros por su compra.


----------



## jotace (7 Jun 2016)

Las imágenes de los consumos desaparecieron hace tiempo parece ser que con el servidor de la ranita.
Ahora las he repuesto subidas a otro servidor.
Espero que duren.
Me he dado cuenta de que muchos modelos aún están a la venta. Y muchos motores sobreviven en otras versiones. De todas formas para el mercado de segunda mano siguen siendo válidos.
Es una lástima que no salgan los últimos motores TSI de 1.0 y el Puretech de 110 y 130 cv que parecen ser un prodigio en consumo y prestaciones.
Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## jotace (6 Jul 2016)

Acabo de leer en coches.net que el grupo PSA ha hecho pruebas de consumo reales en circulación real y se ha atrevido a hacer públicos los datos.
¡Ole, ole y ole por PSA!! ¡Con dos cohones!! :Aplauso:
Pongo el enlace a la noticia y corto y pego los datos que ha proporcionado la marca.
El formato es similar al de las tablas que dieron pie a éste hilo.

Coches.net: PSA publica el consumo real de sus coches



> PSA publica el consumo real de sus coches
> Joan Dalmau
> 6 de julio 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## libertarioa (20 Jul 2016)

Gracias por la noticia.
A partir de aquí, ya podemos empezar a hablar de consumos reales.

Creo que la gente se engaña, con lo que marca el coche.
Y esas mediciones.... ahora se demuestran, lo que nos imaginábamos


----------



## gabrielo (23 Jul 2016)

libertarioa dijo:


> Gracias por la noticia.
> A partir de aquí, ya podemos empezar a hablar de consumos reales.
> 
> Creo que la gente se engaña, con lo que marca el coche.
> Y esas mediciones.... ahora se demuestran, lo que nos imaginábamos



los consumo reales que da Citroën son realistas tirando a pesimistas que sin mucho esfuerzo son incluso superables por ejemplo el Peugeot 308 1,2 110 cv hay probadores que le aproximaron a 5,5 litros lo mismo que el Peugeot 208 vi 82 cv resumen que hay que ir rápido para empeorar las cifras de peugeot


----------



## suncloud (26 Ago 2016)

Bueno, primeros 2000km con un Toledo TSI 1.2 de 105 cv del 2015. Lo compré con 500km del concesionario (era demo/exposición). Lleva unas ruedas 215/45 de 16 pulgadas. 

95% del tiempo en autovía (110 km/h) o carreteras convencionales, con el climatizador siempre puesto. La mitad de los kilómetros con dos personas y carga media-alta en el maletero. 

El promedio del ordenador sale a 5.4l a los 100km....esperemos que baje a medida que le haga más kilómetros al coche....y que al quitar el AC y carga de maletero (los meses no estivales será para uso individual y poca carga) todavía consuma algo menos.


----------



## klesliem (30 Ago 2016)

Yo tengo un *Toyota Auris 90D*. Este no sale en los cuadros del primer post, ya que solo sale el 1.6 gasolina o el 120D.
A mi el propio comercial de la Toyota me dijo que si quería bajo consumo, que tirara sin pensar por el 90D frente al 120, que él ha tenido los 2 y había bastante diferencia.
Y ya creo que la hay. El mío tiene un *consumo medio actual de 5,4 litros / 100 km*. No se por cuanto lo anuncian, ese es el consumo real del mío.
Usado 50% del tiempo en autopista y 50% en ciudad y algo de carretera tradicional.
No suelo ir por encima de la velocidad permitida, salvo en viajes largos, que sí le piso donde se puede. En estas ocasiones el consumo medio me sube a 5,7 o 5,8, pero al cabo de un tiempo se vuelve a estabilizar entre 5,2 y 5,5.


----------



## delta74 (23 Sep 2016)

seat ibiza sdi del 2000 4.7 l/100 por autovia a 100-120


----------



## De vuelta a las minas (26 Sep 2016)

Todos esos consumos supongo que son en plan flanders pro evolution


----------



## Liante (28 Sep 2016)

Citroen c15, 295000 km ni una avería de motor, tan solo un alternador a los 74000 km, lo pusimos de desguace y hasta ahora
es el motor 1.9d, codigo dw8, en teoria la menos buena, pues no monta el xud7, tiene la valvula egr anulada, le vacie el catalizador y le quite el caudalimetro , que en estos ultimos modelos los traia de adorno, para pasar las normas de contaminacion mas que nada, porque de electronica tiene los elevalunas y poco mas
sin pisarle, en mixto gasta unos 5.4l/100, he llegado a sacarle 4.4 l/100 a 80/90 por hora, todo llano
Hay que tener en cuenta que los desarrollos de la c15 son cortos, a 120 consume unos 5.6 a los 100
Como anecdota, ese coche estuvo 72 horas encendido ininterrumpidemante, solo pardando 2 horas mas o menos al dia


----------



## r@in (2 Oct 2016)

Mazda CX 3 gasolina atmosférico 2.0 120 CV con 17000km y 13 meses.

En un viaje por Francia de 2500 Km 90% autopista a 130 Km/h y 10% ciudad de media 6,9L/100km.

Normalmente suelo consumir de media 6,6L/100 con 60% carretera y 40% ciudad.


----------



## ventxema (30 Nov 2016)

Joder. Pero no pongáis lo que marca el ordenador. Eso miente siempre. 

Motor 1.6 ď de los nuevos euro 6 y toda la leche. Marca 4.4 de media de sus primeros 33.000 km . Reales (he apuntado todos los repostajes) 4.93. Medio litro de diferencia.

Conduciendo a lo flanders en trayecto (175km) de autovía con rotondas y nacional con pueblos sin pasar de 100 hace reales 3.75 de media. Bajar de ahí solo cuesta abajo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (30 Nov 2016)

Mi Q7 consume de media unos 9 litros por 100km.
Mientras que el R8 que tenía antes consumía de media 18. ::


----------



## gabrielo (1 Dic 2016)

ventxema dijo:


> Joder. Pero no pongáis lo que marca el ordenador. Eso miente siempre.
> 
> Motor 1.6 ď de los nuevos euro 6 y toda la leche. Marca 4.4 de media de sus primeros 33.000 km . Reales (he apuntado todos los repostajes) 4.93. Medio litro de diferencia.
> 
> Conduciendo a lo flanders en trayecto (175km) de autovía con rotondas y nacional con pueblos sin pasar de 100 hace reales 3.75 de media. Bajar de ahí solo cuesta abajo.



a lo que hay que añadir un 0,4 o 0,5 mas del pis ese porque hoy en día para cumplir el euro 6 o le echan ese tipo de pis o no cumple la normativa.


----------



## Ohenry (5 Dic 2016)

Hola a todos. Tengo un Almera 136 cv dci y me da un consumo medio de 6/100. El coche tiene ya diez años.

Que os parece?


Lo digo porque el motor es un hierro y me gusta, Nissan, pero vienen ahora los politicos a joderla diciendo que se van a prohibir los diesel. Supongo que a los que ya tenemos uno nos dejarán en paz, pero nos machacarán a impuestos.


No sé si invertir en él o no.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2016 at 23:16 ----------




Liante dijo:


> Citroen c15, 295000 km ni una avería de motor, tan solo un alternador a los 74000 km, lo pusimos de desguace y hasta ahora
> es el motor 1.9d, codigo dw8, en teoria la menos buena, pues no monta el xud7, tiene la valvula egr anulada, le vacie el catalizador y le quite el caudalimetro , que en estos ultimos modelos los traia de adorno, para pasar las normas de contaminacion mas que nada, porque de electronica tiene los elevalunas y poco mas
> sin pisarle, en mixto gasta unos 5.4l/100, he llegado a sacarle 4.4 l/100 a 80/90 por hora, todo llano
> Hay que tener en cuenta que los desarrollos de la c15 son cortos, a 120 consume unos 5.6 a los 100
> Como anecdota, ese coche estuvo 72 horas encendido ininterrumpidemante, solo pardando 2 horas mas o menos al dia





Esos motores eran buenisimos, yo tuve un Peugeot 309 con el XUD y para la mierda de potencia que se le suponia era muy alegre el jodido, me encantaba conducirlo. Pesaban poco, también es verdad.

Un jabali acabó con él, no es broma.


----------



## gabrielo (25 Dic 2016)

hoy en dia los coches homologan lo que le da la gana me acuerdo cuando le cogí a mi madre el Opel astra y ese coche homologaba 6,1 era 1,7 dti caravan 82 cv del año 2000 ,pues podías acercarte a 4 litros a los 100 con una conducción eficiente me acuerdo que hizo con 45 litros 1090 km y otra vez que le cogí íntegramente 12,5 litros 268 km.

hoy en dia homologan 3,5 o 3,3 lo que ellos digan pero es raro que hagan el consumo que hacia el Opel astra de mi madre.


----------



## sebososabroso (29 Dic 2016)

Citroën Jumper, de alquiler, 110 CV, seis velocidades, me sale un consumo de 8 litros a los 100, eso si, conduciendo a la velocidad legal.


----------



## terraenxebre (6 Ene 2017)

Si fuma, chupa, no hay otra verdad.


W202 250 td
Sin apretar, 5'5
Apretando a velocidad de -4 puntos, 8 litros.


----------



## gabrielo (7 Ene 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Si fuma, chupa, no hay otra verdad.
> 
> 
> W202 250 td
> ...



y eso que tienen fama de gastones


----------



## vivaelaudi (9 Ene 2017)

205 ralli, asi a medio gas 11 o 12 litros, si lo aprieto 14 o 15 litros 

y tan feliz


----------



## TRIFÓN PEDRERO (9 Ene 2017)

vivaelaudi dijo:


> 205 ralli, asi a medio gas 11 o 12 litros, si lo aprieto 14 o 15 litros
> 
> y tan feliz



La felicidad de verter al aire una gran cantidad y variedad de productos nocivos, supongo. Porque esos consumos son anormalmente elevados en ese coche.


----------



## tejoncio (15 Ene 2017)

La mejor base de datos de consumos reales es spritmonitor.de


----------



## borgesmora (19 Ene 2017)

*Muy bueno!*

Que buena informacion!!


----------



## TRIFÓN PEDRERO (21 Ene 2017)

CroKeT! dijo:


> el CO2 el CO2 ASESINOOOOOOOOOO!1!!11!
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ene-2017 at 23:55 ----------
> 
> ...



El CO2 no, lo malo son los hidrocarburos inquemados. Y cuando hay un consumo anormalmente alto éstos aumentan exponencialmente.


----------



## SilviuOG (23 Ene 2017)

Pues mi megane del 2006, 1.5dci, sigue por debajo del 5.6 en ciudad, 5.1 en mixto y entre 4.7-4.9 en carretera...sin pasar de 130 excepto adelantando si realmente es necesario.


----------



## Rubencillo (25 Ene 2017)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Pues mi megane del 2006, 1.5dci, sigue por debajo del 5.6 en ciudad, 5.1 en mixto y entre 4.7-4.9 en carretera...sin pasar de 130 excepto adelantando si realmente es necesario.



Y eso en un megane, en un clio ese motor te hace 4.1 en carretera


----------



## iPod teca (30 Ene 2017)

He comprado hace un mes un Nissan note 1.5 dci. 90 cv. El básico llamado Naru Edition.

Homologado en combinado marca 3,6 / 100.

Lo compré a Nissan con 13.000 km y en el ordenador de abordo marcaba 3.8 / 100. "No puede ser, me dije"

3000 km después metiendole caña para ver que tal andaba la media me la marcó en 4.

Ahora hemos vuelto a conducir relajadamente. Sin pasar de 110. El 80% en autopista, 20% ciudad y con el modo "ECO" y Start/Stop activado. El resultado es espectacular. Ha vuelto a marcar los 3,8 de media.

Muy contento con el consumo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Feb 2017)

iPod teca dijo:


> He comprado hace un mes un Nissan note 1.5 dci. 90 cv. El básico llamado Naru Edition.
> 
> Homologado en combinado marca 3,6 / 100.
> 
> ...



¿Ordenador o real, calculado de verdad?. Eso de darle caña y 4 l es ciencia ficción, hasta las marcas empiezan a reconocer un margen de error de hasta 30 % entre lo que dicen y el real.


----------



## plakaplaka (3 Feb 2017)

A estos que dicen dar caña con consumos de cuatro litros lo subo en mi coche y se le dan la vuelta los ojos en las cuencas....

Las pruebas de condiciones reales de PSA hablaban de consumos medios entre 5,5 y 6 en sus coches que homologan 4 o menos. Pero en hinternec hay mucha gente especial...


----------



## gabrielo (4 Feb 2017)

el Nissan note dci es tal vez de los coches con mejor consumo medias de 4,5 fácil de hacer ,el motor 1,5 dci de Renault en consumo es fabuloso y eso con la horrible aerodinámica de los Renault que lo llevan ,el consumo es tan bueno que hacer un consumo de 5 raspados del mastodonte dacia lodgy 1,5 dci 90 cv es totalmente realizable y eso que no tiene una aerodinámica muy favorable 0,34 y la superficie frontal es inmensa.


----------



## Forchetto (4 Feb 2017)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Ordenador o real



Los sistemas que pueden mostrar consumo instantáneo y promedio son muy precisos hoy día. Se basan en que el ordenador de gestión del motor sabe exactamente el caudal de los inyectores y su ciclo de trabajo, ya que funcionan por modulación de ancho de pulso. Hacen un cálculo muy rápido y fiable del consumo.

Otros sistemas más antiguos dependían de una pequeña turbina-generador o caudalímetro que medía el combustible que circulaba por ella y tenían bastante margen de error.


----------



## r@in (4 Feb 2017)

El margen de error del ordenador de mi Mazda CX 3 gasolina va del 1% al 3%.


----------



## Forchetto (4 Feb 2017)

r@in dijo:


> El margen de error del ordenador de mi Mazda CX 3 gasolina va del 1% al 3%.



Más o menos como el de mi Mazda MX-5 ND 2.0 con el mismo tipo de motor Skyactiv y sistema de gestión. Me hace gracia el grado de resolución cuando mides el instantáneo, con el control de crucero puesto puedes casi medir el grado de una pendiente por el cambio de lectura.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Feb 2017)

Forchetto dijo:


> Los sistemas que pueden mostrar consumo instantáneo y promedio son muy precisos hoy día. Se basan en que el ordenador de gestión del motor sabe exactamente el caudal de los inyectores y su ciclo de trabajo, ya que funcionan por modulación de ancho de pulso. Hacen un cálculo muy rápido y fiable del consumo.
> 
> Otros sistemas más antiguos dependían de una pequeña turbina-generador o caudalímetro que medía el combustible que circulaba por ella y tenían bastante margen de error.



el grupo vag aprueba este mensaje, al final van a ser mas bajos que los que da la marca.::


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Feb 2017)

A los que gastan 4 o 5 litros dándole caña solo os puedo decir QUE DEJÉIS LAS DROGAS


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## pabloMM (7 Feb 2017)

Yo quisiera poner mi granito de arena al hilo. La verdad que un coche nuevo hoy en dia como mucho ahorra un 15% de combustible. Se vivió un gran cambio a partir del 2000 con los turbos e intercooler. 

Respecto a lo de ir en punto muerto o "ir a vela", en base a mi propia experiencia considero que solo es util en las siguientes situaciones:

Pendiente media o alta. Para que sea mas efectiva, hay que bajar parte de la pendiente sin acelerar ( aproximando el ordenador de abordo a menos de 3L/100kmh.) Esto hace que, aunque el consumo a vela sea de unos 0,9l/100 , valga la pena porque recorrerás muchos mas metros e incluso aumentas de velocidad.

En pendientes muy elevadas evitarlo porque al final te tocará reducir y para eso mejor bajar en 5ta sin acelerar (consumo 0)

En ciudad, antes de llegar a atascos, rotondas, etc, aprovechas la inercia, aunque irás a un ritmo un poco flanders respecto a gran parte de los catetos agresivos que siempre están frenando.

Si abusas de esta técnica, al final el coche se vuelve perezoso (sobretodo si tiene pocos km el coche) y consumirás casi lo mismo. Esto se evita en parte no cambiando marchas mientras vas a vela. Ejemplo:

voy en 5ta, me acerco a una población, voy a vela y luego meto 2da y punto muerto. Cuando vas a vela, hay que quitar carbonilla acelerando una vez sales de ir a vela. 

Yo por ejemplo, para llegar a casa, tengo una pendiente muy pequeña pero larga, y hago unos 700m en los que voy reduciendo con la inercia de 60kmh a 30kmh. 

Por supuesto, esto es para ir tranquilo, no a cuchillo, con lo cual,ir en peso muerto y sin tracción no debe preocuparte. También dejar una gran distancia de seguridad que te permita hacer esto sin frenar. Ir a 100-110 en autovia gastando menos de 5L a los 100 y a la vez no ir en utilitario es posible aunque tu coche tenga 10 años. Si tienes un coche con 6ta larga, podrás hacer cruceros a 120-130 y consumos bajos. Que tu coche vaya siempre a +-2000 revoluciones. Acostumbra a tu coche a usar marchas largas. Apréndete los semáforos de tu ciudad en tus recorridos habituales y mantén todo lo posible entre 30(3ra), 50 (4ta) y 70(5ta).

Al final, la unica ventaja de un coche moderno híbrido, es que todo esto que hago yo mayormente lo hace el coche solo (apagar el motor, reducir cilindros en uso, start/stop), con lo cual para conductores poco experimentados es mas fácil hacer buenos consumos.


----------



## Genis Vell (7 Feb 2017)

Ya por aportar si no lo he hecho antes:

BMW 318D 150CV 2.0 del 2015-->4,8L/100km (medido con el ordenador de abordo)

Conducción normal en cuidad y autopista, es decir no en modo fast&Furious pero tampoco como una abuela.
No me preocupo del consumo, no lo pago yo, pero no aprieto por apretar en general.

Esto es lo que indica la marca:
Consumo urbano (l/100 km) 4,9 
Consumo extraurbano (l/100 km) 3,5 
Consumo medio (l/100 km) 4,0

Es decir hago 0,8 más que el consumo medio, si me esforzase creo que podría bajarle unas decimas el consumo hasta 4,5 o similar (el coche tiene un modo ECO) pero 4.0 o 3,5 en autopi ni de coña.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Feb 2017)

Genis Vell dijo:


> Ya por aportar si no lo he hecho antes:
> 
> BMW 318D 150CV 2.0 del 2015-->4,8L/100km (medido con el ordenador de abordo)
> 
> ...



a 80 y cuesta abajo es posible.


----------



## r@in (12 Feb 2017)

A 80 en llano a mi 2.0 atmosférico 120CV gasolina en 6ª le saco algo menos de 5l.

Supongo que a un diesel es fácil bajarlo de 4l.

Esta claro que nadie conduce así, pero poder se puede.


----------



## pabloMM (12 Feb 2017)

Por cierto, por si alguien le interesa leerse el reportaje de uno de los coches con menos consumo de la historia. El VW lupo 3L, que monta un 1.2 tsi. En esta página dice como lo consigue:



Reportaje km77.com



por eso hoy en dia los coches es un milagro que consuman menos. pesan bastante mas. Los utilitarios del 2000 como el saxo pesaban algo mas de 800kg y eso ayuda en consumos



Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## gabrielo (13 Feb 2017)

pabloMM dijo:


> Por cierto, por si alguien le interesa leerse el reportaje de uno de los coches con menos consumo de la historia. El VW lupo 3L, que monta un 1.2 tsi. En esta página dice como lo consigue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Feb 2017)

r@in dijo:


> A 80 en llano a mi 2.0 atmosférico 120CV gasolina en 6ª le saco algo menos de 5l.
> 
> Supongo que a un diesel es fácil bajarlo de 4l.
> 
> Esta claro que nadie conduce así, pero poder se puede.



Esto está muy bien para ir por autovía y hacerte 600 km, sobre todo práctico.


----------



## r@in (13 Feb 2017)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Esto está muy bien para ir por autovía y hacerte 600 km, sobre todo práctico.



Casi 2000 Km por Francia (autopistas a 130) 6,6L.

Estamos hablando de consumos por debajo de 5l, y para eso no hay que pasar de 100 en la mayoría de los coches, y más si son gasolina.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Feb 2017)

r@in dijo:


> Casi 2000 Km por Francia (autopistas a 130) 6,6L.
> 
> Estamos hablando de consumos por debajo de 5l, y para eso no hay que pasar de 100 en la mayoría de los coches, y más si son gasolina.



Eso ya si es un consumo real, que es de lo que trata el hilo, ver las diferencias de lo que dice el fabricante a lo que son en el uso diario real.


----------



## pabloMM (14 Feb 2017)

r@in dijo:


> Casi 2000 Km por Francia (autopistas a 130) 6,6L.
> 
> Estamos hablando de consumos por debajo de 5l, y para eso no hay que pasar de 100 en la mayoría de los coches, y más si son gasolina.



Yo mas bien creo que es cuestión de desarrollos y revoluciones. Creo que un coche que tenga una 6ta larga (ej. 100Km@2000rpm) puedes hacer consumos contenidos a 110. Ir a mas de 110 con el afán recaudatorio y la falta de mantenimiento muchas veces es jugártela.

Por cierto, otra cosa a añadir. Alguien se ha fijado que las autovias muchas veces te hacen ir en curva todo el rato por si somos tan inutiles "que nos dormimos", la vuelta que dan o la cantidad de elevamiento que tienen sobre el terreno?

Un terreno con pequeños cambios de rasante también influye en un buen consumo, ya que en la bajada puedes reducir ligeramente la velocidad en punto muerto pero el consumo cae en picado. Yo hay veces que prefiero ir por nacionales. Algunos enlaces puedes ahorrar hasta 10km


Enviado desde mi LG-P714 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iPod teca (14 Feb 2017)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Ordenador o real, calculado de verdad?. Eso de darle caña y 4 l es ciencia ficción, hasta las marcas empiezan a reconocer un margen de error de hasta 30 % entre lo que dicen y el real.



Claro a ver, "darle caña" cuando os comento que voy a 110 con el ECO activado me refiero a ponerlo a 140 en un viaje de 200 km para ver que tal anda. Y por eso me aumentó de 3,8 a 4.

Bien. El ordenador me marca 4,1 de nuevo. El real es 850 km con 35 litros exactos. Dos veces comprobado y hasta entrar en reserva. 85% autopista sin pasar apenas de 110. Botón ECO activado. Serían 4.11 ltrs/100

Ya veremos si me sube más. Saludos


----------



## Perchas (15 Feb 2017)

Motor de *gasolina* por excelencia, jamas se ha construido otro igual, BMW 528 i, M52, 6 cilindros 2.800 CC, 192 CV *el mio con 290.000 km y 20 años cumplidos *el pasado Noviembre.

Salida desde la gasolinera de Costco de Getafe deposito lleno hasta el borde, ida y vuelta al centro de Cordoba capital y vuelta a la misma gasolinera y volver a llenar

*760 km. 66,25 Litros=8,7 litros/100h*, velocidad constante 127/130 kmh, (con puntas de 145 kmh)Velocidad media 117 kmh, 3 h 15 minutos por trayecto.

ESTOS DATOS SON IRREFUTABLES. con esta frase lo digo todo sigo sin entender a los dieseleros.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Feb 2017)

Perchas dijo:


> Motor de *gasolina* por excelencia, jamas se ha construido otro igual, BMW 528 i, M52, 6 cilindros 2.800 CC, 192 CV *el mio con 290.000 km y 20 años cumplidos *el pasado Noviembre.
> 
> Salida desde la gasolinera de Costco de Getafe deposito lleno hasta el borde, ida y vuelta al centro de Cordoba capital y vuelta a la misma gasolinera y volver a llenar
> 
> ...



¿irrefutable? eso un diesel te hace menos de 6 litros. Otra cuestión es que el diesel en turimos tiene los días contados.


----------



## der_Europäer (15 Feb 2017)

pabloMM dijo:


> Yo quisiera poner mi granito de arena al hilo. La verdad que un coche nuevo hoy en dia como mucho ahorra un 15% de combustible. Se vivió un gran cambio a partir del 2000 con los turbos e intercooler.



En Diesel sí. Pero creo que en gasolina la bajada en consumo vino sobre todo de la inyección electrónica multivalvulas, que permitía aumentar el par a bajas revoluciones. Los turbos en motores gasolina, a nivel práctico si uno analiza los datos de consumo reales de Spritmonitor.de, no consiguen hoy en dia rebajar el consumo, si no todo lo contrario.


----------



## Perchas (16 Feb 2017)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿irrefutable? eso un diesel te hace menos de 6 litros. Otra cuestión es que el diesel en turimos tiene los días contados.



Creo que se equivoca,

MIsmo coche, contra otro exactamente igual BMW 525D pero de gasoil, ambos salimos de Cadiz con los depositos llenos uno detras de otro y a la misma velocidad, ambos en la misma gasolinera y al mismo tiempo volvimos a llenar el deposito, resultado:

El mio consumió 0,006 centimos de Euro por kilometro recorrido (3,60€), y eso que el gasoil costaba un 20% menos.

El 60% de los propietarios de coches en españa son unos irresponsables e indocumentados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Feb 2017)

Perchas dijo:


> Creo que se equivoca,
> 
> MIsmo coche, contra otro exactamente igual BMW 525D pero de gasoil, ambos salimos de Cadiz con los depositos llenos uno detras de otro y a la misma velocidad, ambos en la misma gasolinera y al mismo tiempo volvimos a llenar el deposito, resultado:
> 
> ...



Me dice que el diesel de bmw, las famosos alemanes que hacen los mejores coches del mundo apenas gasta menos de 0,5 l que un gasolina inyección? 
¿gasta mas de 8 l el bmw diesel? Me imagino que de peso y cv serán muy similares.

Lo de indocumentados tiene gracia que lo diga, :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Perchas (16 Feb 2017)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me dice que el diesel de bmw, las famosos alemanes que hacen los mejores coches del mundo apenas gasta menos de 0,5 l que un gasolina inyección?
> ¿gasta mas de 8 l el bmw diesel? Me imagino que de peso y cv serán muy similares.
> 
> Lo de indocumentados tiene gracia que lo diga, :XX::XX::XX:



Me ha faltado decir, que el que gasto menos fue el mio y no el diesel.
Es usted un incredulo indocumentado, dejemoslo estar. 

Corto y cierro


----------



## Africano (16 Feb 2017)

Perchas dijo:


> Motor de *gasolina* por excelencia, jamas se ha construido otro igual, BMW 528 i, M52, 6 cilindros 2.800 CC, 192 CV *el mio con 290.000 km y 20 años cumplidos *el pasado Noviembre.
> 
> Salida desde la gasolinera de Costco de Getafe deposito lleno hasta el borde, ida y vuelta al centro de Cordoba capital y vuelta a la misma gasolinera y volver a llenar
> 
> ...



Para que un diesel de menos de 15 años te gaste 8,7 litros a los 100 tienes que ir a una media de 170 km/h pero bueno cada loco con su tema y tal


----------



## Perchas (16 Feb 2017)

Africano dijo:


> Para que un diesel de menos de 15 años te gaste 8,7 litros a los 100 tienes que ir a una media de 170 km/h pero bueno cada loco con su tema y tal



Es una batalla perdida intentar dialogar con los "Tractoristas".


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Feb 2017)

Perchas dijo:


> Me ha faltado decir, que el que gasto menos fue el mio y no el diesel.
> Es usted un incredulo indocumentado, dejemoslo estar.
> 
> Corto y cierro



Hombre, no todo el mundo puede tener su sabiduría y sentirse mejor que los demás porque tiene uncoche gasolina, con el mejor motor en la historia del automóvil, eso es estar documentado, con dos cojones. Lo mismo podría decir que mi coche en ese trayecto no hubiera pasado de 6 litros, no por eso me considero más listo ni nada. Ahora bien, debe ser el caso único de una marca en la que los consumos que dan en gasolina y diesel se dan la vuelta en coches similares. 
Que se siente mejor por tener un coche gasolina, pues bien, vivimos en un mundo materialista que da felicidad.::


----------



## der_Europäer (19 Feb 2017)

Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones a partir de esta tabla formada por los datos reales de cerca de 578.090 vehiculos, divididos entre diesel y gasolina: The most fuel efficient vehicles - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## jotace (21 Feb 2017)

der_Europäer dijo:


> Cada uno que saque sus conclusiones a partir de esta tabla formada por los datos reales de cerca de 578.090 vehiculos, divididos entre diesel y gasolina: The most fuel efficient vehicles - Spritmonitor.de



Ahí lo que vemos es que el último coche diésel, el que hace 50, consume tanto como el cuarto gasolina, que, para más inri, es un híbrido, o sea, el doble de problemas, conducción poco agradable y fuera de juego en cuanto se le jodan las baterías a los 8 años.
No nos equivoquemos, las tablas lo dejan claro: para ciudad y pequeños recorridos un gasolina de motor no muy grande.
Para muuuchos kilómetros un diésel.
Yo he tenido ambos tipos de coche. En ciudad los gasolinas de más de 1.2 consumen como bellacos. Mi Corolla 1.6i superaba fácilmente los 11 litros en conducción cuidadosa. Mi Fiesta tdci jamás supera los 7 en ciudad ni dándole cera.
Además acabo de comprar un MB C200 cdi estate y de momento, en las mismas condiciones que el Corolla, conducción cuidadosa, no me pasa de 6.


----------



## jotace (4 Mar 2017)

Como ya comenté acabo de darme el capricho de comprar un MB C200 cdi estate de ocasión del 2012.
Pues bien, ahora mismo el ordenador de a bordo me da un consumo de 4,5 litros a los cien en los últimos 420 km, de los cuales algo más del 10% es en ciudad y el resto autovía y carretera a velocidades legales o unos 10 km/h por encima de la legal.
La verdad es que tiene mérito, pues son más de 300 kg más de tara que el Xantia y 46 CV más.
No obstante, aunque el ordenador sea muy optimista pienso que es seguro que esté por debajo de los 5 litros.
También tengo que decir que el Xantia, con 2.600 vueltas a 120 en 5ª, el consumo de 5 litros era el mímino pero el máximo apenas se aleja de éste. Prácticamente no llegaba a seis. Y con esa quinta trepa velozmente por cualquier puerto de montaña, el Portillo de Buñol, el Ragudo...y no hay casi diferencia entre el coche cargado y solo el conductor.
Con el MB que vas a 2.000 rpm a 120 en 6ª, me temo que en carretera de montaña o con el coche cargado habrá que tirar si o si de la quinta y ahí el consumo si que puede variar bastante. Pero bueno, tampoco creo que sea tan dramático como una amiga que tiene un C Crosser y prácticamente no le baja de 7...de 4,5 a 7 hay bastante recorrido.


----------



## gabrielo (4 Mar 2017)

jotace dijo:


> Como ya comenté acabo de darme el capricho de comprar un MB C200 cdi estate de ocasión del 2012.
> Pues bien, ahora mismo el ordenador de a bordo me da un consumo de 4,5 litros a los cien en los últimos 420 km, de los cuales algo más del 10% es en ciudad y el resto autovía y carretera a velocidades legales o unos 10 km/h por encima de la legal.
> La verdad es que tiene mérito, pues son más de 300 kg más de tara que el Xantia y 46 CV más.
> No obstante, aunque el ordenador sea muy optimista pienso que es seguro que esté por debajo de los 5 litros.
> ...



no se lo que te as gastado en el coche mínimo 20000 euros, pero hoy la diferencia de 5 a 6 litros te da para andar 3 millones de km con lo que te as gastado en el coche ,por tanto puedes poner de argumento que es un cochazo y que anda muy bien o que es muy cómodo pero en lo económico es peor que gastarlo en coca.


----------



## jotace (4 Mar 2017)

gabrielo dijo:


> no se lo que te as gastado en el coche mínimo 20000 euros, pero hoy la diferencia de 5 a 6 litros te da para andar 3 millones de km con lo que te as gastado en el coche ,por tanto puedes poner de argumento que es un cochazo y que anda muy bien o que es muy cómodo pero en lo económico es peor que gastarlo en coca.



Bueno, simplemente me he dado un capricho, por 17000. Tiene 50k km. Me doy un capricho cada 17 años. Me lo puedo permitir. El Xantia aún lo tengo. De momento no tiene salida en el mercado al precio que quiero, pero me sale barato para callejear y "ahorrarle" km al MB. Por cierto, el MB va muy bien, no lo niego, pero sólo el que ha tenido un Citroën hidroneumático sabe lo que es el CONFORT, y hacia atrás no se puede ir o al menos yo no quería ir.


----------



## gabrielo (5 Mar 2017)

jotace dijo:


> Bueno, simplemente me he dado un capricho, por 17000. Tiene 50k km. Me doy un capricho cada 17 años. Me lo puedo permitir. El Xantia aún lo tengo. De momento no tiene salida en el mercado al precio que quiero, pero me sale barato para callejear y "ahorrarle" km al MB. Por cierto, el MB va muy bien, no lo niego, pero sólo el que ha tenido un Citroën hidroneumático sabe lo que es el CONFORT, y hacia atrás no se puede ir o al menos yo no quería ir.



si le llamas pequeño capricho que te das para que la vida no sea tan miserable ahí es la palabra ,comprar un coche y gastar 17000 euros funcionando el antiguo y siendo el económico y eficaz Citroën xsantia tiene difícil justificación decir que lo haces para ahorrarte dinero en gasolina ,otra cosa es tecnología ,seguridad, agrado de conducción o capricho que me permito de tarde en tarde eso es la justificación.


----------



## motoleon (9 Mar 2017)

jotace dijo:


> Ahí lo que vemos es que el último coche diésel, el que hace 50, consume tanto como el cuarto gasolina, que, para más inri, es un híbrido, o sea, el doble de problemas, conducción poco agradable y fuera de juego en cuanto se le jodan las baterías a los 8 años.
> No nos equivoquemos, las tablas lo dejan claro: para ciudad y pequeños recorridos un gasolina de motor no muy grande.
> Para muuuchos kilómetros un diésel.
> Yo he tenido ambos tipos de coche. En ciudad los gasolinas de más de 1.2 consumen como bellacos. Mi Corolla 1.6i superaba fácilmente los 11 litros en conducción cuidadosa. Mi Fiesta tdci jamás supera los 7 en ciudad ni dándole cera.
> Además acabo de comprar un MB C200 cdi estate y de momento, en las mismas condiciones que el Corolla, conducción cuidadosa, no me pasa de 6.



No puedes comparar un pequeño yaris diesel con un prius hibrido AUTOMATICO, NI POR TAMAÑO, NI POR COMODIDAD. Macho, estas comparando vehiculos totalmente distintos.
Ese Prius no lleva turbo, ni correa de distribucion, ni filtro de particulas, ni embrague, ni caja de cambios...por experiencia propia te digo que el mantenimiento es mas bajo que un león que tuve. Y además, lo de las baterias...no tienes ni idea, majete. Dejo el tema por que hablas sin saber.

Mi prius: 7 años. Cero averias. Consumo REAL medido en surtidor medio en total: 4.5 l/100 de gasolina 95 oct.


----------



## TedStraiker (10 Mar 2017)

Santana 350 1.6 hdi psa.

5.5 Ltr/ 100 Carretera.
Sobre 8 En ciudad.

No esta nada mal para ser un 4x4


----------



## jotace (11 Mar 2017)

motoleon dijo:


> No puedes comparar un pequeño yaris diesel con un prius hibrido AUTOMATICO, NI POR TAMAÑO, NI POR COMODIDAD. Macho, estas comparando vehiculos totalmente distintos.
> Ese Prius no lleva turbo, ni correa de distribucion, ni filtro de particulas, ni embrague, ni caja de cambios...por experiencia propia te digo que el mantenimiento es mas bajo que un león que tuve. Y además, lo de las baterias...no tienes ni idea, majete. Dejo el tema por que hablas sin saber.
> 
> Mi prius: 7 años. Cero averias. Consumo REAL medido en surtidor medio en total: 4.5 l/100 de gasolina 95 oct.



En el aspecto ingenieril se bastante más que tú y las baterías se te morirán el año que viene o al otro a lo más tardar. No es algo opcional, es algo que ocurrirá.
En cuanto a que el coche es automático o cómodo...la gestión de los dos motores hace que en carretera sea menos eficaz que cualquier coche diésel medio decente. Si, en ciudad es muy eficaz nadie lo niega, pero no en carretera. El tema del automatismo, a mi no me gustan los coches automáticos. Todos los probadores dicen que hay que "adaptarse" al Prius y similares, pues la conducción es "peculiar". En cuanto al espacio, he sufrido el Prius como taxi. Es un coche pequeño e incómodo. En la parte de atrás tocas con la cabeza en el techo y eso que sólo mido 1,74. He leido que lo han ido mejorando y que el último, que precisamente ya no dejan ponerlo de Taxi :no:, es el mejor con diferencia en cuanto al espacio interior, pero de altura atrás igual ya que lleva las baterías bajo el asiento, no sé si en esta generación o también en la anterior.


----------



## terraenxebre (13 Mar 2017)

Perchas dijo:


> Motor de *gasolina* por excelencia, jamas se ha construido otro igual, BMW 528 i, M52, 6 cilindros 2.800 CC, 192 CV *el mio con 290.000 km y 20 años cumplidos *el pasado Noviembre.
> 
> Salida desde la gasolinera de Costco de Getafe deposito lleno hasta el borde, ida y vuelta al centro de Cordoba capital y vuelta a la misma gasolinera y volver a llenar
> 
> ...



El 6l de la Mercedes consume menos y es bastante más cómodo


----------



## Isuzu (14 Mar 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


> El 6l de la Mercedes consume menos y es bastante más cómodo





Menos que un M52 lo dudo muchísimo. A igualdad de cilindrada y época (1996-2000) el 2.8 de Bmw gastaba bastante menos que similares en potencia. Y cómodo no te puedo decir nada pues no he probado el Merche, pero el Bmw lo es y mucho.


----------



## Clander (14 Mar 2017)

Isuzu dijo:


> Menos que un M52 lo dudo muchísimo. A igualdad de cilindrada y época (1996-2000) el 2.8 de Bmw gastaba bastante menos que similares en potencia. Y cómodo no te puedo decir nada pues no he probado el Merche, pero el Bmw lo es y mucho.



Gasta muy poco la verdad. Yo tengo un H6 de Subaru, Boxer 3.0 245cv y no he conducido nada que se le aproxime en suavidad pero no bajo de 9,6 en carretera. En ciudad unos 12, con lo que me descojono al leer que hay por ahí alguno con un Focus 1.6 que le hace más de 11 en ciudad.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_A4.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (14 Mar 2017)

jotace dijo:


> Bueno, simplemente me he dado un capricho, por 17000. Tiene 50k km. Me doy un capricho cada 17 años. Me lo puedo permitir. El Xantia aún lo tengo. De momento no tiene salida en el mercado al precio que quiero, pero me sale barato para callejear y "ahorrarle" km al MB. Por cierto, el MB va muy bien, no lo niego, pero sólo el que ha tenido un Citroën hidroneumático sabe lo que es el CONFORT, y hacia atrás no se puede ir o al menos yo no quería ir.



Sí señor.
El confort de un hidroneumático yo no lo he encontrado aun ni en Jaguar, ni en Audi, ni en Mercedes. En BMW muchísimo menos.

Enviado desde mi máquina de escribir Olivetti Lexikon 80


----------



## Isuzu (14 Mar 2017)

mavr76 dijo:


> Gasta muy poco la verdad. Yo tengo un H6 de Subaru, Boxer 3.0 245cv y no he conducido nada que se le aproxime en suavidad pero no bajo de 9,6 en carretera. En ciudad unos 12, con lo que me descojono al leer que hay por ahí alguno con un Focus 1.6 que le hace más de 11 en ciudad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris_A4.5 mediante Tapatalk





Un 528ia en el manual de usuario prevee 14 litros en ciudad. Luego en carretera si que siendo un poco cuerdo aunque sin ir lento lo puedes ver en 8 reales.

Esos Subaru son preciosos pero tragan tela.


----------



## Clander (14 Mar 2017)

Isuzu dijo:


> Un 528ia en el manual de usuario prevee 14 litros en ciudad. Luego en carretera si que siendo un poco cuerdo aunque sin ir lento lo puedes ver en 8 reales.
> 
> Esos Subaru son preciosos pero tragan tela.



Si, también es verdad que el Subaru pesa 1600 kilos, es 4x4 permanente y tiene una altura libre al suelo de más de 20 cm lo que le perjudica mucho en carretera. Yo a pesar de ser casi accionista de Repsol no lo cambio por nada, al ralentí parece una máquina de coser pero sube de vueltas que es increíble para un 3.0, el sonido, todo...Tuve un 328 y me encantaba pero es otro tipo de motor.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris_A4.5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## motoleon (16 Mar 2017)

jotace dijo:


> En el aspecto ingenieril se bastante más que tú y las baterías se te morirán el año que viene o al otro a lo más tardar. No es algo opcional, es algo que ocurrirá.
> En cuanto a que el coche es automático o cómodo...la gestión de los dos motores hace que en carretera sea menos eficaz que cualquier coche diésel medio decente. Si, en ciudad es muy eficaz nadie lo niega, pero no en carretera. El tema del automatismo, a mi no me gustan los coches automáticos. Todos los probadores dicen que hay que "adaptarse" al Prius y similares, pues la conducción es "peculiar". En cuanto al espacio, he sufrido el Prius como taxi. Es un coche pequeño e incómodo. En la parte de atrás tocas con la cabeza en el techo y eso que sólo mido 1,74. He leido que lo han ido mejorando y que el último, que precisamente ya no dejan ponerlo de Taxi :no:, es el mejor con diferencia en cuanto al espacio interior, pero de altura atrás igual ya que lleva las baterías bajo el asiento, no sé si en esta generación o también en la anterior.



Te doy la razon en que es un cambio "peculiar", que hay que adaptarse, ya que no tiene marchas. Te puede haber gustado o no el coche, como taxi no creo que haya sido malo porque los hay a patadas...y los taxistas no son tontos. Como Ingeniero sabrás que el rendimiento que tiene el conjunto motor gasolina/alectrico es muy alto (solo el gasolina, de ciclo Atkinson, alcanza un 38-40% de rendimiento, similar a los diesel), junto a la recuperación de energia al frenar o usar el motor térmico como retención, le otorga un gasto en carretera similar a un diesel y en ciudad más ahorrador aún. La altura al techo atras si, poca, pero de ancho es como un C5 (medido). En carretera me va de lujo, ya ves el consumo, y no voy pisando huevos precisamente (120-130 puesto el limitador) y ya como final, la bateria: Prius 3G como el mio, de particular, ya con 250.000kms y alguno con más y no han cambiado bateria...El mio tiene 100.000, vamos, me aburrire del coche y no la habre cambiado.
No lo cambio por ninguno dia de hoy, ni siquiera por el nuevo, que me parece muy caro y poco lo que me ofrece.
Y ya para cerrar el asunto, y no aburrirte con mis ignorancias sobre ingeniería, decirte que el sistema de monitorización que llevo instalado en mi coche (que por cierto, he desarrollado yo), me indica que los parámetros internos de mi bateria están mejor que cuando lo compré de nuevo, y que te pases por el foro mitoyotaprius.com y te informes antes de hablar.

PD: Tampoco cambio el saxo 1.5D que consume lo que un mechero con sus 19 años que tiene el jodio.


----------



## herodes2 (17 Mar 2017)

A mi de las baterías me llama mucho la atención eso de que duran la leche que si tal y cual y luego por experiencia propia mía y de los demás las baterías de arranque de los coches van cascando con el tiempo, las de los móviles de toda la vida van cascando con el paso del tiempo y ciclos de carga, las de los portátiles igual, así que toda batería per se se va agotando por paso de tiempo y ciclos de carga, todo lo demás me parece un poco no querer ver la realidad.


----------



## motoleon (17 Mar 2017)

Te cuento un poco como funcionan las baterias de los coches hibridos y electricos. Estan controladas por un "ordenador". No se usa nunca toda la capacidad, nunca se descargan del todo y nunca se cargan al 100%. Para que te hagas una idea, la del prius nunca se deja por debajo del 40% y nunca por encima del 80% (el hibrido) y en los electricos puros igual (entre un 20-90%). Y el por que es muy sencillo: cada vaciado total y carga total de una bateria es un "ciclo". Cada bateria tiene un numero determinado de ciclos de carga-descarga. Pero si no la descargas del todo, y no la cargas del todo, el numero de ciclos se multiplica. Es por esto, que duran un porron de kilometros, mientras que la de un movil cumple con los ciclos (aprox 2 años) de carga-descarga, igual que la de un portatil. Además, se tienen en cuenta otros parametros como la temperatura, que controla ese "ordenador" mediante refrigeración forzada (por aire o por liquido-mas efectivo-). Vamos, que van muy cuidadas y sobredimensionadas para la tarea que les espera.
Las baterias de arranque de un coche de combustión, son de una tecnologia bastante anticuada (plomo-acido) que duran lo que duran. No tienen ciclos de carga-descarga, pero si que sufren altas temperaturas dado que suelen ir en el vano motor sin control de ningun tipo, y además sufren sulfatación por el acido que llevan. Las de los hibridos y electricos suelen ser de NiMh o IonLitio, que funcionan de forma distinta
Te cuento como anecdota que tengo un movil en el cajón guardado, un htc, de hace más de 10 años. Pues bien, nunca lo cargue a tope y nunca lo descargue del todo, siempre lo fui enchufando en el usb del ordenador en el curro, pero no a mas del 80-90%. Tiene la bateria todavía operativa, y aguanta encendido más de la mitad de lo que aguantaba de nuevo. 
Toyota tiene mucha experiencia en baterías de NiMh, y hoy por hoy, para automoción LG tiene las celdas mejores en ion-litio. 
El mundo de las baterias es complejo, pero a grandes rasgos te he descrito lo que hacen los fabricantes de coches con sus baterias para que duren más tiempo funcionando.
No se si te he aclarado algo o te he liado mas ienso:


----------



## gabrielo (18 Mar 2017)

ya hay unos cuantos coches gasolina que reales dan 5,5.
el ultimo el 1,0 skoda Octavia 115 cv 5 raspados en carretera 6,1 ciudad cuidadito con el 1,0 del grupo vaw que es de la largo el gasolina que menos consume haciendo otros 5,5 reales en el golf en prueba.

el 1,0 turbo en Opel astra y 1,0 en el kia ceed buen consumo real también creo que se puede hacer 6 litros reales a los 100 con cierta facilidad


----------



## jotace (25 Mar 2017)

Uno de los Prius que subí de taxi, el taxista me dijo que se le fastidió la batería e iba solo con el motor térmico. Yo por mi parte, aguantó lis coches hasta lis 20 o cerca, así que lis híbridos no son mi opción. Como bien ha dicho Gabriel, hay motores como el recién llegado 1.0 TSI que hacen maravillas en consumo y prestaciones. En mi nuevo MB llevo de momento 3000 km con una media de 4,6.


----------



## plakaplaka (26 Mar 2017)

jotace dijo:


> Uno de los Prius que subí de taxi, el taxista me dijo que se le fastidió la batería e iba solo con el motor térmico. Yo por mi parte, aguantó lis coches hasta lis 20 o cerca, así que lis híbridos no son mi opción. Como bien ha dicho Gabriel, hay motores como el recién llegado 1.0 TSI que hacen maravillas en consumo y prestaciones. En mi nuevo MB llevo de momento 3000 km con una media de 4,6.



Las baterías de Prius cuesta 1500 € cambiarlas, y hay empresas que por la mitad las "ponen a nuevas". Ese taxista te troleaba o es gilipollas. Con lo que va a gastar de más en pocos meses ya habría amortizado el cambio o reparación.
En todo caso, una flor no hace primavera. Hay miles de taxis Prius con cientos de miles de kilómetros sin problemas.


----------



## chameleon (1 May 2017)

smax tdci 2L 163cv

version de 5 asientos (pesa un poco menos)

90% autopista (a 140 casi todo el rato, no AC), 10% ciudad. 6.8L/100


----------



## jotace (1 May 2017)

Bueno, ya os dije que cambié el Xantia HDI de 90 CV por un MB C200 estate.
El vehículo mejora el consumo del Xantia a pesar de que pesa al menos 200 kg más y tiene 47 CV más.
Para muestra pondré una foto del ordenador de a bordo.




Ahora que estoy en los 5000 me ha subifo a 4,7.
La mayoría por autovía y carretera, quizás el 80% o algo más de carretera.
A ver cuando me pongo y le hago prueba de consumo real sin el ordenador, a la vieja usanza, llenando depósitos y mirando los parciales.


----------



## tomac (1 May 2017)

El actual Skoda Fabia de gasolina con motor TSI de 1.2 y 90cv te saca de consumo 5,5 conduciendo normal, si ya te pones en plan ahorro de consumo lo bajas medio litro


----------



## suncloud (2 May 2017)

tomac dijo:


> El actual Skoda Fabia de gasolina con motor TSI de 1.2 y 90cv te saca de consumo 5,5 conduciendo normal, si ya te pones en plan ahorro de consumo lo bajas medio litro




Yo el TSI 1.2 de 105CV le bajo de 5 litros (ordenador) conduciendo por autovía-nacional (95-115 km/h) en modo Flanders.


----------



## tomac (2 May 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> Yo el TSI 1.2 de 105CV le bajo de 5 litros (ordenador) conduciendo por autovía-nacional (95-115 km/h) en modo Flanders.



Si, yo en modo flanders extremo he sacado 4.6 Pero he puesto 5,5 para ser mas realistas y poner un consumas mas de conducir sin preocuparse mucho.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 May 2017)

Yo a todos los coches que he tenido le bajo los consumos oficiales, todo es cuestión de hacer cursos de conducción eficiente y aplicar lo que se aprende, lo malo es que conducir así aburre a un caballo. Por ejemplo recuerdo un yaris diésel al que le hice consumos de 3,4 en carretera, por debajo del consumo oficial que daba Toyota.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cooltotx (8 May 2017)

tomac dijo:


> Si, yo en modo flanders extremo he sacado 4.6 Pero he puesto 5,5 para ser mas realistas y poner un consumas mas de conducir sin preocuparse mucho.



Tengo un Yeti con ese motor. Hago con frecuencia un recorrido de 100 kms. clavados: 10% ciudad, 30% autopista y 60% nacional/comarcal. Si voy en plan "eco" (no pasar de 110 de máxima, ir en crucero entre 80-100 según tráfico) hago de 5,6 a 5,8 l (según tráfico). Cuando hacía el mismo recorrido pero todo en autopista a 120 (excepto el tramo de ciudad) no bajaba del 6,5. 

Es un motor con el que, si practicas una conducción económica, es fácil bajar de 6 l en extraurbano. Pero si vas suelto o haces mucha ciudad, las medias estarán de 7 para arriba. Eso en un Yeti, claro (más peso, peor aerodinámica y medida neumáticos anchos).


----------



## gabrielo (9 May 2017)

Cooltotx dijo:


> Tengo un Yeti con ese motor. Hago con frecuencia un recorrido de 100 kms. clavados: 10% ciudad, 30% autopista y 60% nacional/comarcal. Si voy en plan "eco" (no pasar de 110 de máxima, ir en crucero entre 80-100 según tráfico) hago de 5,6 a 5,8 l (según tráfico). Cuando hacía el mismo recorrido pero todo en autopista a 120 (excepto el tramo de ciudad) no bajaba del 6,5.
> 
> Es un motor con el que, si practicas una conducción económica, es fácil bajar de 6 l en extraurbano. Pero si vas suelto o haces mucha ciudad, las medias estarán de 7 para arriba. Eso en un Yeti, claro (más peso, peor aerodinámica y medida neumáticos anchos).



si el 1,2 tci es bueno en consumo creo que el 1,0 tci 116 cv es mucho mejor prácticamente calca los consumos del 1,6 tdi en el golf creo que la diferencia real es una decima


----------



## Recurrente (9 May 2017)

Pillo sitio que me interesa.

Mi padre quiere comprar un coche nuevo. Lo ideal sería un coche pequeño, para hacer los recados y que consumiese poco.

Yo había pensado en el KIA Río, que lo he visto anunciado por 9.000€. ¿Alguna opinión/recomendación?


----------



## gabrielo (10 May 2017)

Recurrente dijo:


> Pillo sitio que me interesa.
> 
> Mi padre quiere comprar un coche nuevo. Lo ideal sería un coche pequeño, para hacer los recados y que consumiese poco.
> 
> Yo había pensado en el KIA Río, que lo he visto anunciado por 9.000€. ¿Alguna opinión/recomendación?



9000 euros no creo que valga de todas formas por preguntar no pasa nada ,hoy en día tienes que financiar a plazos sino tienes que pagar 1200 euros mas ,una cosa que puedes hacer es preguntar que a partir de que plazo puedes liquidar todo el préstamo hay financieras de alguna marca que en el plazo de 1 año puedes liquidar todo el coche y luego los intereses de la financiación.

el kia rio básico tiene un motor gasolina 1,2 84 cv que para ser básico no esta nada mal ,el consumo real es 6,1 litros que frente a la competencia se puede considerar razonable todo lo demás a preguntar al concesionario y ya de paso pregunta en otras casas y lo que mas te conviene pues a por ello.


----------



## Recurrente (10 May 2017)

Gracias! Vi el anuncio un día por la calle y ponía desde 9.800 o algo así, pero me imagino que saldrá más caro, como siempre.

¿Y me recomiendas alguno en especial?


----------



## gabrielo (12 May 2017)

Recurrente dijo:


> Gracias! Vi el anuncio un día por la calle y ponía desde 9.800 o algo así, pero me imagino que saldrá más caro, como siempre.
> 
> ¿Y me recomiendas alguno en especial?



todo es cuestión de gustos por ejemplo pregunte por el Opel corsa hace 2 meses y ese si tenia un precio de 9000 euros y estaba bien equipado tenia muy buena pinta era el 1,4 gasolina 75 cv el consumo pues no se ofialmente 5,1 pon alrededor 6,5.

luego pregunte por el seat Ibiza 1,0 75 referente plus con aire acondicionado me fije por dentro y es grande casi como un león, el consumo real es 6 litros justo y me dieron un precio de 10500 con entrega de coche y sin financiar el problema ahí era que si financiabas era 9300 euros con entrega de coche pero no podías liquidar deuda hasta pasada 3 años ,en el corsa era uno.

luego pregunte en Ford y me dieron un precio muy alejado de los 2.

busca compara y lo que te guste y tenga mejor oferta cómpralo tanto el seat Ibiza como el Opel corsa tienen buenos precios comparado con competencia y creo que son buenos urbanos pero no descartes ninguno porque mas o menos son parecidos y el dacia sandero vale menos pero tiene menor calidad otra cosa distinta es la fiabilidad que creo que la tiene buena.

precio buenísimo es el dacia lodyy 1,6 gasolina 100 cv glp lo puedes sacar por 11000 euros coche gigante economico


----------



## Recurrente (12 May 2017)

gabrielo dijo:


> todo es cuestión de gustos por ejemplo pregunte por el Opel corsa hace 2 meses y ese si tenia un precio de 9000 euros y estaba bien equipado tenia muy buena pinta era el 1,4 gasolina 75 cv el consumo pues no se ofialmente 5,1 pon alrededor 6,5.
> 
> luego pregunte por el seat Ibiza 1,0 75 referente plus con aire acondicionado me fije por dentro y es grande casi como un león, el consumo real es 6 litros justo y me dieron un precio de 10500 con entrega de coche y sin financiar el problema ahí era que si financiabas era 9300 euros con entrega de coche pero no podías liquidar deuda hasta pasada 3 años ,en el corsa era uno.
> 
> ...



Genial, muchas gracias! Voy a ver como son pero creo que es justo lo que andábamos buscando  .


----------



## gabrielo (12 May 2017)

este mes no se si estará en la oferta tan buena el Opel corsa o otro coche haz un tour por todos los concesionarios de la zona y luego ten en cuenta intereses ,si vas a amortizar capital a partir de cuando y las prestaciones y equipamiento del coche y ya depaso pregunta el precio del coche de alrededor de 100 cv hay veces que la diferencia de menos de 800 o 1000 euros merece la pena.

por ejemplo el Opel corsa de 100 cv y el Ibiza de 95 gasolina gastan menos, otros coches a mirar por posible oferta skoda fabia ,dacia,peugeot y citroen y algún japonés como Suzuki balero un poco mas caro pero un estupendo motor de 111 cv.


----------



## jotace (17 May 2017)

gabrielo dijo:


> todo es cuestión de gustos por ejemplo pregunte por el Opel corsa hace 2 meses y ese si tenia un precio de 9000 euros y estaba bien equipado tenia muy buena pinta era el 1,4 gasolina 75 cv el consumo pues no se ofialmente 5,1 pon alrededor 6,5.
> 
> luego pregunte por el seat Ibiza 1,0 75 referente plus con aire acondicionado me fije por dentro y es grande casi como un león, el consumo real es 6 litros justo y me dieron un precio de 10500 con entrega de coche y sin financiar el problema ahí era que si financiabas era 9300 euros con entrega de coche pero no podías liquidar deuda hasta pasada 3 años ,en el corsa era uno.
> 
> ...



Entre Corsa e Ibiza, creo que el Ibiza está mejor, es más coche y con más espacio interior y motor más moderno, que el 1.2 del Corsa es de hace la tira.
El Lodgy motor 1.6 de gasolina es un comepresupuestos. No lo recomiendo de ninguna de las maneras. No sé a que precio estará el diésel de 90 CV en comparación, pero vale la pena seguro.


----------



## gabrielo (20 May 2017)

jotace dijo:


> Entre Corsa e Ibiza, creo que el Ibiza está mejor, es más coche y con más espacio interior y motor más moderno, que el 1.2 del Corsa es de hace la tira.
> El Lodgy motor 1.6 de gasolina es un comepresupuestos. No lo recomiendo de ninguna de las maneras. No sé a que precio estará el diésel de 90 CV en comparación, pero vale la pena seguro.



el lodgy 1,6 gasolina 100 caballos según la wed alemana tiene un gasto de 7,3 litros si le pones el deposito glp pon sobre 8 litros multiplica por 0,61 euros aproximadamente 5 euros 100 km no esta mal también puedes comprar el diesel de 90 cv que sorprende el consumo real de alrededor de 5 litros.


----------



## motoendurero (24 Jul 2017)

antes de comprarnos el ka, probamos el corsa, fiesta, rio, picanto,...etc

de todos ellos me llevé una grata impresión.

Cualquiera de ellos está bien.


----------



## thanthalas (25 Jul 2017)

gabrielo dijo:


> 9000 euros no creo que valga de todas formas por preguntar no pasa nada ,hoy en día tienes que financiar a plazos sino tienes que pagar 1200 euros mas ,una cosa que puedes hacer es preguntar que a partir de que plazo puedes liquidar todo el préstamo hay financieras de alguna marca que en el plazo de 1 año puedes liquidar todo el coche y luego los intereses de la financiación.
> 
> el kia rio básico tiene un motor gasolina 1,2 84 cv que para ser básico no esta nada mal ,el consumo real es 6,1 litros que frente a la competencia se puede considerar razonable todo lo demás a preguntar al concesionario y ya de paso pregunta en otras casas y lo que mas te conviene pues a por ello.



Normalmente cuando se cumpla el año se puede liquidar sin o practicamente sin intereses.


----------



## currito (20 Ago 2017)

Alguien puede poner los consumos reales aprox de un IONIQ y un NIRO en conducción a 90Km/h?


----------



## sikBCN (25 Ago 2017)

por mi experiencia el FIAT 500 1200 69CV tras 6000km gasta 0,055€/km con la gasolina alrededor de 1,09€ litro.

calculen ustedes mismos.


----------



## WARNIG (26 Ago 2017)

currito dijo:


> Alguien puede poner los consumos reales aprox de un IONIQ y un NIRO en conducción a 90Km/h?





Es difícil de saberlo exactamente, ya que si es un trayecto plano, en cuanto la batería se recarga a 3/4 se conecta el eléctrico y el consumo es 0. Si tienes el aire puesto la duración del trayecto solo eléctrico se acorta. Si hay una ligera subida se vuelve a desconectar y si hay ligero descenso se conecta. Fácilmente llaneando a 90 pueden salir menos de 4 litros. El mío con ruedas de 16" calculado con Sprintmonitor.de lo tengo de media en 4.5


----------



## Davi7 (27 Ago 2017)

Ford Focus Glp 1600 117cv 450//480 km un depósito de 37'5 de Glp al precio de 0'621€ y con un cheque regalo de 400€ en repostaje en Repsol.


----------



## sikBCN (9 Sep 2017)

Alguien puede dar datos reales del consumo del Toyota Yaris híbrido??? 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## gabrielo (12 Sep 2017)

sikbcn dijo:


> alguien puede dar datos reales del consumo del toyota yaris híbrido???
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



4,8 litros reales en prueba creo que urbano gasta 3,5 y extraurbano ente 5,5 y 6 litros.

Por gastar gasta menos incluso el diesel de 90 cv y anda mucho mejor que el hibrido y cuesta cerca de 2000 euros menos y yo te recomendaria el diesel antes que el hibrido que cunde como 50 cv y en caso de no haber hay un estupendo gasolina 1,5 111 cv que no creo que gaste mas que 5,5 litros reales.

El ecologismo no es todo esa tecnologia no compensa en toyota yaris,anda muchisimo peor que el gasolina de 70 cv y tiene un sobreprecio considerable para luego gastar poco mas de medio litro menos que el 1,5 111 cv de gasolina y valer mas de 2500 euros.


----------



## Coinbase (23 Oct 2017)

No paran de repetir últimamente que el fin de los coches diésel está muy cerca, hablan de que en el 2020 y/o 2022 prohibirán su circulación en varias grandes capitales europeas.
¿Qué hay de cierto en esto?
¿Si quiero comprar un coche me olvido de uno diésel?


----------



## Cormac (23 Oct 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> No paran de repetir últimamente que el fin de los coches diésel está muy cerca, hablan de que en el 2020 y/o 2022 prohibirán su circulación en varias grandes capitales europeas.
> ¿Qué hay de cierto en esto?
> ¿Si quiero comprar un coche me olvido de uno diésel?



Dependerá de si vives en Madrid o Barcelona y si me apuras Bilbao, Valencia o Sevilla.
Cuando llegue al resto del país tu coche ya será viejo.
Lógicamente valora si un diésel te sale a cuentas.


----------



## Coinbase (23 Oct 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Dependerá de si vives en Madrid o Barcelona y si me apuras Bilbao, Valencia o Sevilla.
> Cuando llegue al resto del país tu coche ya será viejo.
> Lógicamente valora si un diésel te sale a cuentas.



Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## cucerulo (23 Oct 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> No paran de repetir últimamente que el fin de los coches diésel está muy cerca, hablan de que en el 2020 y/o 2022 prohibirán su circulación en varias grandes capitales europeas.
> ¿Qué hay de cierto en esto?
> ¿Si quiero comprar un coche me olvido de uno diésel?



No sólo es la futura prohibición de circular, es que con un diesel te ahorras algo con el consumo pero luego llegan los palos de centenares o miles de euros en forma de cambios de egr, volantes bimasa o filtros de partículas. Con el gasolina te libras de todo eso de una tacada.


----------



## Cormac (24 Oct 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta



Bueno, es una teoría y aplico mi lógica de cuñado premium, pero realmente no tengo una bolita mágica.
Sólo sé que hay muchos millones de coches diésel en las calles y esos son muchos votos cabreados si de un día para otro les dicen que casi que tienen que achatarrar su vehículo.
Por otra parte esa norma será una directriz que vendrá directamente desde Bruxelas y la tendrán que acatar o pagar sanciones o meter a 500.00 refugees mas o a saber...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (29 Oct 2017)

Africano dijo:


> Para que un diesel de menos de 15 años te gaste 8,7 litros a los 100 tienes que ir a una media de 170 km/h pero bueno cada loco con su tema y tal



Yo suelo ir con un petrolero del año 2006 a 130-140 y casi que los gasta esos 8-9 litros.

Vamos donde más gasta es en recuperaciones y aceleraciones, cuestas arriba, en ciudad que estas arrancando y parando todo el rato.... nada que no se sepa.

Para gastar 5 litros a los 100 tengo que practicar la conducción eficiente y sentirme totalmente frustrado de lo flanders que soy :: no merece la pena, pero esto es un tema muy personal. Respeto a los lonchafinistas del combustible pero no puedo soportarlo.


----------



## chameleon (6 Nov 2017)

Smax tdci 2.0 163cv (1620kg en vacío)

~7L en carretera (120/130kmh)
~8,5L en ciudad (conducción flanders)

en carretera a 110/120 y sin dar acelerones igual bajo a 6L, pero no creo que merezca la pena


----------



## felis (6 Nov 2017)

Noticia de hoy, lo coches consumen mas del 40% de lo que dice el fabricante.
Los coches nuevos en Europa consumen un 42% más de lo que dice el fabricante - RTVE.es


----------



## elmegaduque (11 Nov 2017)

Con mi Fiat punto diesel 90cv del 2006 con 250.000km hago 700 km con 40 litros (el 90% en carretera).


----------



## f700b (14 Nov 2017)

Los coches donde verdaderamente consumen en ciudad.
Mi coche en carretera a 100 va haciendo consumos de 5'5 y en ciudad pura hace 9'5 litros.


----------



## gabrielo (16 Nov 2017)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Con mi Fiat punto diesel 90cv del 2006 con 250.000km hago 700 km con 40 litros (el 90% en carretera).



supongo que es el 1,3 jtd 90 cv ,5,5 litros en conducción ligera y que no se te ocurra cambiar tu coche por el consumo, porque hoy en día no encuentras nada que mejore en consumo real tu consumo.

el Fiat punto de aquellos años es un coche con un consumo real muy bajo equiparable a los mejores de hoy y 5,5 litros calculo yo que es conduciendo a 130 ,140 por hora en autovía y conducción ligera sin mirar consumos en nacional.


----------



## ianpocks (16 Nov 2017)

gabrielo dijo:


> supongo que es el 1,3 jtd 90 cv ,5,5 litros en conducción ligera y que no se te ocurra cambiar tu coche por el consumo, porque hoy en día no encuentras nada que mejore en consumo real tu consumo.
> 
> el Fiat punto de aquellos años es un coche con un consumo real muy bajo equiparable a los mejores de hoy y 5,5 litros calculo yo que es conduciendo a 130 ,140 por hora en autovía y conducción ligera sin mirar consumos en nacional.



Yo había tenido el punto 1.9 d no se si tenia 70 caballos, y creo recordar que gastaba más que ese 1.3 de 90... eso sí en subidas como fueras a 120 olvidate de aC. ..
después con mi viejo león fr td 150 el consumo mejoró ..... y tb las aceleraciones! !!!

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (17 Nov 2017)

JAGUAR S-TYPE 3.0 V6 (gasolina y automático)

En autovía/autopista a 100 km/h tiene un consumo real de 9,9 lts.

En ciudad puede subir hasta los 19 lts.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## biba ecuador (18 Nov 2017)

------CITROEN c4 hdi 1.6 
Consumo ciudad 4,5 
Consumo 80/100 3,8 
Autovía 120/130 4,8 
ITV 55 
Impuesto circulacion 64 
seguro obl.+robo... 185 
1 neumatico 80 
Revis. Aceite/filtros 130
------PEUGEOT 208 vti 1.0
Consumo ciudad 5,5
Consumo 80/100 4,2
Autovía 120/130 5,4
ITV 39
Impuesto circulacion 18
Seguro obligatorio. +robo, etc 165
1 neumático 65
Revisión aceite/filtros 90 
En caso de avería, las del hdi te dejan seco. Turbo >1000€, embrague >1000€, fap y egr no llevaba pero la mayoría de los diésel si lo llevan. El motor de gasolina es mucho más simple. Averias mas baratas y más fáciles de reparar
Echad cuentas


----------



## WEMBLEY (19 Nov 2017)

Yo estoy barajando la compra de un Subaru Outback 2.5 Lineartronc, atmosférico de gasolina y automático ...¿algún forero lo tiene?
El consumo oficial mixto homologado que anuncia Subaru es de 7,1 muy optimista parece


----------



## Forchetto (19 Nov 2017)

En Fuelly.com el similar Forester salen por alrededor de 9,3 litros, mucho más realista:

Subaru Forester MPG - Actual MPG from 3,128 Subaru Forester owners


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (20 Nov 2017)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## f700b (22 Nov 2017)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> Yo estoy barajando la compra de un Subaru Outback 2.5 Lineartronc, atmosférico de gasolina y automático ...¿algún forero lo tiene?
> El consumo oficial mixto homologado que anuncia Subaru es de 7,1 muy optimista parece



Benzinverbrauch: Subaru - Forester - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Stopper (22 Nov 2017)

Opel Astra 1.7 cdti (100CV) del año 2006.
5,0-5,5 litros en carretera a 110-120 km/h. Con conducción eficiente en carretera (no pasar de 110, sin pisar acelerador en bajadas, etc) menos de 5 litros a los 100.
6,5 litros en ciudad sin atascos.

Con 42 litros hago unos 700 km habitualmente (casi todo ciudad).


----------



## gabrielo (23 Nov 2017)

Stopper dijo:


> Opel Astra 1.7 cdti (100CV) del año 2006.
> 5,0-5,5 litros en carretera a 110-120 km/h. Con conducción eficiente en carretera (no pasar de 110, sin pisar acelerador en bajadas, etc) menos de 5 litros a los 100.
> 6,5 litros en ciudad sin atascos.
> 
> Con 42 litros hago unos 700 km habitualmente (casi todo ciudad).



mi madre compro un Opel astra caravan 1,7 dti 82 cv del año 2000 oficialmente gastaba 6,3 en realidad podías gastar claramente menos de 5 yo con un deposito de 45 litros hice 1100 km.

hoy en día este coche homologaría su consumo 3,5 en vez de 6,3


----------



## Azurmir (3 Dic 2017)

Coincido en lo del Astra H. 

Efectivamente los consumos pueden ser escandalosamente bajos.

Hubo una época en la que el gasóleo subió a 1.40 y recuerdo que por Asturias todo el mundo iba pisando huevos.

Como tenía que hacer 180 km diarios, probé a salir un poco antes y circular a 100 en autopista y 80 en nacional, sin estorbar. El resultado es que bajaba levemente de los 4 litros. Podía ahorrar unos 20 litros al mes.

Lo que todavía no tengo claro es la razón de la extraña paradoja por la cual se podía gastar menos yendo todo el tiempo en cuarta que aplicando la quinta en autopista. Ahí puede que me haya equivocado en la toma de datos o bien hay algo que se me escapa. 

En ese modelo de Astra puedes ver el consumo exacto de cada tramo recorrido.


----------



## herodes2 (3 Dic 2017)

Si las diferencias de consumo entre lo "oficial" y lo real en motores térmicos ya sabíamos que eran de dos dígitos en los eléctricos no iba a ser menos.


COCHES

OCU detecta grandes diferencias en la autonomía real de los coches eléctricos
30 noviembre, 2017 15:45
OPEL AMPERA COCHE ELÉCTRICO OCU ORGANIZACIÓN DE CONSUMIDORES Y USUARIOS RENAULT ZOE NISSAN LEAF 
Iván Fernández @fernischumi
No es una novedad que se produzca cierto desfase en los resultados de consumo entre los datos homologados de un vehículo y los reales. La utilización del obsoleto Ciclo NDEC arroja unas cifras que prácticamente rozan lo ideal (pruebas realizadas en un entorno de laboratorio), alejándose mucho de condiciones reales de utilización que, en los vehículos con sistemas de propulsión convencional, llega a arrojar resultados que difieren hasta en un 56% del verdadero consumo en carretera abierta. Esta situación también se extenderá a los vehículos eléctricos e híbridos que sean homologados bajo el actual Ciclo NDEC tal y como revela el último estudio realizado por la Organización de Consumidores y Usuarios.

La OCU ha completado una prueba a tres modelos eléctricos: Nissan Leaf (2013), Opel Ampera-e y Renault ZOE, en las que ha podido comprobar que la autonomía real de los vehículos resulta, de media, hasta el 36% menos que la que anuncian los propios fabricantes, una medida que puede llegar hasta el 43% en el caso de viajar con más ocupantes, situación habitual para las familias.

Los test realizados por la Organización de Consumidores han simulado trayectos por ciudad, carretera y autopista, variando el número de ocupantes. En unas ocasiones el conductor viajaba solo y en otras lo realizaba transportando un pasajero de 75 kilógramos, dos niños de 30 kg cada uno y equipaje en el espacio de carga del maletero (20 kg), replicando así una situación normal cuando se producen viajes en épocas vacacionales como las que se aproximan. También se realizó la prueba en unas condiciones aún más desfavorables, con la calefacción encendida a 22 grados con una temperatura exterior de 10 grados centígrados.

Electric%20Nation%20First%20Smart%20Charger
Electric%20Nation%20First%20Smart%20Charger
En el caso más ideal puesto a prueba: unidad conducida por un profesional, sin pasajeros ni carga, evitando atascos, en un itinerario llano y sin conectar la calefacción, el desajuste producido entre los datos dados por el fabricante y la autonomía real de estos vehículos eléctricos no mejora el 19%, datos que vuelven a revelar la imperiosa necesidad de la industria del automóvil de utilizar un test de homologación de consumo más realista como es el WLTP.

Los resultados reflejan que el Nissan Leaf (2013), el cual homologa una autonomía de 250 km, consigue una autonomía real de 163 km viajando sólo el conductor y 144 km viajando con la familia. El Renault ZOE homologa una autonomía de 400 km, sin embargo, ha conseguido 255 Km de autonomía real viajando sólo el conductor y 232 km de autonomía real viajando con la familia. Por último, el Opel Ampera-e homologa una autonomía de 520 km, sin embargo, ha conseguido 335 km en el primer caso y 304 Km en el segundo.


----------



## Stopper (5 Dic 2017)

Azurmir dijo:


> Coincido en lo del Astra H.
> 
> Efectivamente los consumos pueden ser escandalosamente bajos.
> 
> ...



Del ordenador del coche ya no me fío. Antes calculaba un mayor consumo del real, pero desde hace un par de años es al revés. Supongo que será que la centralita está viejuna o de los reseteos, quien sabe.

Lo que sí he comprobado es que en tercera a unas 2000 vueltas consume prácticamente lo mismo que metiendo cuarta manteniendo la velocidad (aprox.) y lo mismo pasa en cuarta a unos 100 km/h que en quinta.

Antes conducía a bajas vueltas por eso de reducir el consumo hasta que me di cuenta que era una estupidez y la EGR colapsó de mierda. Desde que la limpiaron el coche anda de maravilla y trato de rodar siempre que sea posible por encima de las 2000 vueltas (salvo en 1ª y 2ª). Por cierto, la tercera marcha de este coche es muy poderosa.


----------



## MAUSER (10 Dic 2017)

Audi A6. 1.9 TDI Multitronic, año 2003. Un viaje de 400 Kms por autovía a 120 Kms, un poco de ciudad... Tres adultos, uno de ellos gordo. 5.9 l/100.

Mixto 6.5

Ninguna avería en 14 años... sólo mantenimiento y sustitución polea del alternador e interruptor marcha atrás.

Le he cambiado el aceite del multitronic sólo una vez hace 9 años y la caja va fenomenal.

Chao


----------



## cucerulo (10 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien por aquí con un Ford motor Ecoboost de gasolina? ¿Los consumos se desmadran tanto como dicen cuando se te ocurre llevarlo alegre de vueltas? ¿Es cierto que en ciudad se pueden ir a 10l fácilmente?


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Ene 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Alguien por aquí con un Ford motor Ecoboost de gasolina? ¿Los consumos se desmadran tanto como dicen cuando se te ocurre llevarlo alegre de vueltas? ¿Es cierto que en ciudad se pueden ir a 10l fácilmente?



Para estos temas mejor el foro de cada marca, seguro que tendrán hilos sobre consumo del coche. 10 litros en ciudad no es creible.


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (3 Ene 2018)

hay que promover el uso de transporte publico, asi el consumo se reduce y habra menos contaminacion, cuando sera que comiencen a circular vehiculos que funciones con desechos !! .. mucho exito a todos


----------



## Nicolas Tesla (5 Ene 2018)

Stopper dijo:


> Del ordenador del coche ya no me fío. Antes calculaba un mayor consumo del real, pero desde hace un par de años es al revés. Supongo que será que la centralita está viejuna o de los reseteos, quien sabe.
> 
> Lo que sí he comprobado es que en tercera a unas 2000 vueltas consume prácticamente lo mismo que metiendo cuarta manteniendo la velocidad (aprox.) y lo mismo pasa en cuarta a unos 100 km/h que en quinta.
> 
> Antes conducía a bajas vueltas por eso de reducir el consumo hasta que me di cuenta que era una estupidez y la EGR colapsó de mierda. Desde que la limpiaron el coche anda de maravilla y trato de rodar siempre que sea posible por encima de las 2000 vueltas (salvo en 1ª y 2ª). Por cierto, la tercera marcha de este coche es muy poderosa.



Creo que los consumos que marcan las centralitas no se deben a que tengan un caudalimetro másico de líquidos instalado (ya que este cacharrito industrial cuesta una autentica fortuna), si no a un calculo teórico producto de diversas variables que si se miden fácilmente (por ejemplo multiplicar las rpm por la velocidad por una constante obtenida en laboratorio empíricamente, no se me lo estoy inventando).

Es un suponer personal.


----------



## Stopper (6 Ene 2018)

Nicolas Tesla dijo:


> Creo que los consumos que marcan las centralitas no se deben a que tengan un caudalimetro másico de líquidos instalado (ya que este cacharrito industrial cuesta una autentica fortuna), si no a un calculo teórico producto de diversas variables que si se miden fácilmente (por ejemplo multiplicar las rpm por la velocidad por una constante obtenida en laboratorio empíricamente, no se me lo estoy inventando).
> 
> Es un suponer personal.



Con eso ya contaba. Un caudalímetro electromagnético de precisión para caudales tan bajos no creo que baje de 2000-3000 napos y necesita un mantenimiento. Desconozco que parámetros utiliza la centralita para la estimación del consumo, pero siempre ha dado un error comparado con los repostajes. Los primeros años estimaba entre uno y dos litros más de lo realmente consumido. Ahora estima entre dos y cuatro menos de lo consumido.


----------



## fayser (6 Ene 2018)

Stopper dijo:


> Antes conducía a bajas vueltas por eso de reducir el consumo hasta que me di cuenta que era una estupidez y la EGR colapsó de mierda. Desde que la limpiaron el coche anda de maravilla y trato de rodar siempre que sea posible por encima de las 2000 vueltas (salvo en 1ª y 2ª).



Ese también es buen consejo para conservar el filtro de partículas diesel.

Si se circula siempre a muy bajas revoluciones no se regenera bien, empiezas con el chivato amarillo y al final teniendo que cambiarlo.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 19:19 ----------




Nicolas Tesla dijo:


> Creo que los consumos que marcan las centralitas no se deben a que tengan un caudalimetro másico de líquidos instalado (ya que este cacharrito industrial cuesta una autentica fortuna), si no a un calculo teórico producto de diversas variables que si se miden fácilmente (por ejemplo multiplicar las rpm por la velocidad por una constante obtenida en laboratorio empíricamente, no se me lo estoy inventando).
> 
> Es un suponer personal.



Los inyectores y la centralita miden muy bien la gasolina y el gasoil que inyectan, ya que tienen que mantener una relación prefijada entre combustible y el aire que entra (medido por el caudalímetro). Lo que pasa es que no creo que lo consigan midiendo el combustible, sino que por diseño saben exactamente cuánto inyecta el inyector en función de la señal que le envían.


----------



## cucerulo (7 Ene 2018)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Para estos temas mejor el foro de cada marca, seguro que tendrán hilos sobre consumo del coche. 10 litros en ciudad no es creible.



Podría preguntarlo en un foro especializado en Fords pero no conozco a nadie y me fío más de lo que comente la gente por aquí. La curiosidad era saber si es cierto que mucho downsizing para favorecer el consumo pero en cuando le zumbas un poco la cosa se va a los diez litros, sólo eso. Vale lo mismo para todo aquel que tenga un minimotor con turbo de cualquier otra marca.


----------



## Iron IQ (7 Ene 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Alguien por aquí con un Ford motor Ecoboost de gasolina? ¿Los consumos se desmadran tanto como dicen cuando se te ocurre llevarlo alegre de vueltas? ¿Es cierto que en ciudad se pueden ir a 10l fácilmente?



Entiendo que el 1,2L tricilindrico de PSA es bastante mejor que el Ecoboost.
El de VW lo conozco de un Skoda Spaceback que no se aleja mucho de los consumos de catalogo que están en 4.6L/100Km.
A mi me ha dado menos de 5L en carreteras de centro de EU, con poca ciudad pero con trafico intenso.


----------



## suncloud (10 Ene 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> Podría preguntarlo en un foro especializado en Fords pero no conozco a nadie y me fío más de lo que comente la gente por aquí. La curiosidad era saber si es cierto que mucho downsizing para favorecer el consumo pero en cuando le zumbas un poco la cosa se va a los diez litros, sólo eso. Vale lo mismo para todo aquel que tenga un minimotor con turbo de cualquier otra marca.



TSI 1.2 de 105cv. Voy como Flanders por convencionales o autovías, consumo medio de 5l a los 100m. Hago poca ciudad, pero a ojo el consumo debe de rondar los 7l de media.


----------



## cucerulo (10 Ene 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> TSI 1.2 de 105cv. Voy como Flanders por convencionales o autovías, consumo medio de 5l a los 100m. Hago poca ciudad, pero a ojo el consumo debe de rondar los 7l de media.



¿Has probado a conducir dándole alegría al coche, estirando marchas? ¿A cuánto se va el consumo entonces?


----------



## Sacamantecas (11 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy buscando coche. ¿Qué modelo me recomendais para alguien que realiza unos 110 kms al día, unos 3000 al mes más o menos y el 90% en autovía?


----------



## f700b (16 Ene 2018)

Sacamantecas dijo:


> Yo estoy buscando coche. ¿Qué modelo me recomendais para alguien que realiza unos 110 kms al día, unos 3000 al mes más o menos y el 90% en autovía?



Da más datos, tamaño y demás.
Dinero que tienes.
Nuevo o de Segunda.
A bote pronto si es solo para trabaja algo pequeño Diesel.


----------



## arathir (25 Ene 2018)

Qué opinión se tiene del Seat Toledo motor 1.0 110 CV gasolina???


----------



## Sacamantecas (28 Ene 2018)

f700b dijo:


> Da más datos, tamaño y demás.
> Dinero que tienes.
> Nuevo o de Segunda.
> A bote pronto si es solo para trabaja algo pequeño Diesel.



Segmento C, segunda mano y unos 10.000€.

¿cómo va los consumo de los diésel en Audi, en concreto en el A3 1.6 TDI 105cv?


----------



## cucerulo (28 Ene 2018)

Sacamantecas dijo:


> Segmento C, segunda mano y unos 10.000€.
> 
> ¿cómo va los consumo de los diésel en Audi, en concreto en el A3 1.6 TDI 105cv?



Entérate bien, creo que los 1.6 TDI del grupo VAG son los más afectados por lo del Dieselgate y están teniendo muuuuchos problemas con las actualizaciones que lo deberían solucionar. Averías de los cuatro inyectores (factura que pasa de los mil euros), tirones del motor, fallos raros, averías tras la actualización de software... la de dios.


----------



## Sacamantecas (28 Ene 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> Entérate bien, creo que los 1.6 TDI del grupo VAG son los más afectados por lo del Dieselgate y están teniendo muuuuchos problemas con las actualizaciones que lo deberían solucionar. Averías de los cuatro inyectores (factura que pasa de los mil euros), tirones del motor, fallos raros, averías tras la actualización de software... la de dios.



Creía que los Audi se libraba de esa trama.

¿BMW está libre del dieselgate?


----------



## cucerulo (28 Ene 2018)

Sacamantecas dijo:


> Creía que los Audi se libraba de esa trama.
> 
> ¿BMW está libre del dieselgate?



Que va, que va, no libran...

Lista de modelos afectados

Se han identificado 683.626 unidades comercializadas en España de las marcas Audi (147.095), SEAT (221.783), Skoda (37.082) y Volkswagen (277.666)

De BMW huye de los que tienen motor N47, es lo peor que han fabricado en su vida. Busca "fallos N47" en Google y alucina.


----------



## suncloud (29 Ene 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Has probado a conducir dándole alegría al coche, estirando marchas? ¿A cuánto se va el consumo entonces?



La verdad es que no, voy flanders total y no paso de 120 casi nunca en autovia. Encima con larva pequeña voy más tranquilo.


----------



## Sacamantecas (29 Ene 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> De BMW huye de los que tienen motor N47, es lo peor que han fabricado en su vida. Busca "fallos N47" en Google y alucina.



Entonces huyo de todos los modelos porque veo que la mayoría de bemeuves lo llevan.


----------



## WEMBLEY (30 Ene 2018)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> Yo estoy barajando la compra de un Subaru Outback 2.5 Lineartronc, atmosférico de gasolina y automático ...¿algún forero lo tiene?
> El consumo oficial mixto homologado que anuncia Subaru es de 7,1 muy optimista parece



Bueno, tras 3.500 kms de uso, 80 % carretera y 20 % ciudad, siempre a velocidades legales y estilo de conducción tranquilo (flanders para muchos )
el consumo acumulado del ordenador es de 7,4 (el real de 7,6), lo que me ha sorprendido gratamente, por varias razones, por el tipo de coche-motor que es y por la poca divergencia entre consumo teórico-real

en mi caso personal me he "desdieselizado" por completo en 2 años (el otro coche de casa es un Toyota Auris HSD) y muy contento, la suavidad, sonoridad, incluso el olfato...con consumos muy razonables (el HSD 4,5 marcador, 4,8 reales)


----------



## Jsepu (8 Feb 2018)

Yo Tengo un Seat Ibiza 1.0 eco del 2016 y por mas que lo intente no me acerco a los consumos que vienen en el libro del coche ni por asomo, debe ser que la prueba la hicieron, o cuesta abajo, o en llano pero sin pasar de 50km/h. Me tenia que haber pasado al eléctrico...


----------



## Stopper (8 Feb 2018)

Stopper dijo:


> Opel Astra 1.7 cdti (100CV) del año 2006.
> 5,0-5,5 litros en carretera a 110-120 km/h. Con conducción eficiente en carretera (no pasar de 110, sin pisar acelerador en bajadas, etc) menos de 5 litros a los 100.
> 6,5 litros en ciudad sin atascos.
> 
> Con 42 litros hago unos 700 km habitualmente (casi todo ciudad).



Actualizo los consumos. Llevo un par de meses circulando por ciudad, trayectos cortos, búsqueda de aparcamiento, etc. y obviamente el consumo se nota. En estas circunstancias 7 litros cada 100 km.


----------



## gabrielo (18 Feb 2018)

Jsepu dijo:


> Yo Tengo un Seat Ibiza 1.0 eco del 2016 y por mas que lo intente no me acerco a los consumos que vienen en el libro del coche ni por asomo, debe ser que la prueba la hicieron, o cuesta abajo, o en llano pero sin pasar de 50km/h. Me tenia que haber pasado al eléctrico...



pasarse al eléctrico hoy en día es una tochada o eres millonario o nada el sobrecoste es brutal y no lo pagas en toda la vida del coche ni aunque lo hereden los nietos ,te quejas del consumo pues deposito glp que vale 1500 euros para arriba y andar eso si entérate cuantas gasolinas con glp tienes cerca de casa antes de poner el deposito.

y coche eléctrico que se lo compre el ecologista de salón al gore tan hipócrita que en sus reportajes sobre ecologismo da a entender que los que no tenemos un euro nos estamos cargando el planeta por no ser ecologistas.


----------



## Iron IQ (25 Feb 2018)

Jsepu dijo:


> Yo Tengo un Seat Ibiza 1.0 eco del 2016 y por mas que lo intente no me acerco a los consumos que vienen en el libro del coche ni por asomo, debe ser que la prueba la hicieron, o cuesta abajo, o en llano pero sin pasar de 50km/h. Me tenia que haber pasado al eléctrico...



La velocidad de la máxima eficiencia del motor y de a mínima resistencia del aire suele estar entre 70 y 80 Km/h solo que muy pocos coches de gasolina se sienten cómodos en la ultima velocidad a estos regímenes.


----------



## Antropico (8 Mar 2018)

En mi caso:

BMW Serie 2 (220i gasolina)

10,4L/100kmh (Velocidad media de 170 o + kmh
7,5L/100kmh (Velocidad media de 130 kmh

Mayormente autovías y nacionales, como mucho 25% ciudades.

Un depósito lleno me aguanta unos 500km sin repostar aproimadamente.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 Mar 2018)

Iron IQ dijo:


> La velocidad de la máxima eficiencia del motor y de a mínima resistencia del aire suele estar entre 70 y 80 Km/h solo que muy pocos coches de gasolina se sienten cómodos en la ultima velocidad a estos regímenes.



Se lo confirmo con mi 4x4.

Nada que ver circular a 80 km/h respecto a 100 km/h y 120 km/h.

El incremento en el consumo no es lineal. Asemeja exponencial.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## Isuzu (8 Mar 2018)

alexvalencia dijo:


> En mi caso:
> 
> BMW Serie 2 (220i gasolina)
> 
> ...



Para hacer medias de 170 hay que ir por encima de 200 mucho rato. 10 litros parecen pocos.

Beyond Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Antropico (8 Mar 2018)

Efectivamente, mal que me llamen asesino mataviejas y destrozahogares. Suelo circular muy muy a menudo por la misma autovía/autopista y son unos 70km, los cuales suelo hacer a 200kmh de normal. Es el recorrido que hago el 80% de ocasiones. Quizás 170 es una media demasiado alta, pero no andará lejos. El ordenador de abordo ha estado cerca alguna vez de esa cifra, lo suelo resetear cada poco.


----------



## Alfa555 (17 Mar 2018)

alexvalencia dijo:


> Efectivamente, mal que me llamen asesino mataviejas y destrozahogares. Suelo circular muy muy a menudo por la misma autovía/autopista y son unos 70km, los cuales suelo hacer a 200kmh de normal. Es el recorrido que hago el 80% de ocasiones. Quizás 170 es una media demasiado alta, pero no andará lejos. El ordenador de abordo ha estado cerca alguna vez de esa cifra, lo suelo resetear cada poco.



No seré yo quien te llame asesino , pero si debo recordarte que estás cometiendo , a diario , un delito .
Aqui ya no hablamos de si te multan o te quutan el carnet , hablamos de si vas a la carcel o no , de lo que llevan aparejados lo antecedentes penales en temas de oposiciones , licencias de armas etc etc

Y conste que me parecen un dwsproposito los nuevos delitos contra la seguridad del trafico .


----------



## plakaplaka (23 Mar 2018)

Asesino no te lo llamo yo, pero fantasma sí. No haces 10,4 litros a los 100 en un coche gasolina a 200 Km/h sostenidos ni de puta broma. Y en un diesel, probablemente tampoco. 
Eso en un trayecto de 70 kms. 
Otra cosa es pillar esa velocidad puntualmente y circular el resto a 160.


----------



## Hect0r (26 Abr 2018)

Lo ignoraba. Gracias por la información amigo.


----------



## Javichu87 (30 Abr 2018)

Isuzu dijo:


> Para hacer medias de 170 hay que ir por encima de 200 mucho rato. 10 litros parecen pocos.
> 
> Beyond Galaxy using Tapatalk



tu eres tonto


----------



## sopadeajo (2 May 2018)

El consumo real, pero real, real, no sabría decirte, porque el calvo le echó el otro día un aditivo que me dijo que lo notaría muy bien, que consumiría menos, que el motor sonaría mejor y yo no noto nada... tal vez porque no me he fijado... tal vez porque no me preocupa... entonces, que hago en este hilo??

Me voy a pensar en ello.


----------



## Antropico (4 May 2018)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Asesino no te lo llamo yo, pero fantasma sí. No haces 10,4 litros a los 100 en un coche gasolina a 200 Km/h sostenidos ni de puta broma. Y en un diesel, probablemente tampoco.
> Eso en un trayecto de 70 kms.
> Otra cosa es pillar esa velocidad puntualmente y circular el resto a 160.



Es lo que marca el ordenador de abordo, llámale fantasma a el. Lo ha explicado el compañero CroKeT!, mantienes el toque de gas, sin acelerones, ni historias es fácil de llegar a esos consumos, el coche es biturbo y además son motores nuevos muy muy estudiados. Aparte la carretera es totalmente llana y bastante bien asfaltada.

*CroKeT!* : Esas velocidades son de hacer los mismso trayectos día si día no, entonces tengo muy controlada esa autovía en cuanto a radares y demás y nunca se ha puesto la guardia civil ni nada con radares móviles siquiera, alguna vez he visto alguno a lo lejos pero rápidamente se reduce y ya está. 

Las únicas multas de velocidad que llevo son todas en Cataluña y todas sin pagar por defecto de forma, y además a velocidades bajas que ya me los conozco, pero joder, allí saltan los radares creo que aunque vayas a velocidad legal; con algo hay que financiar el circo de los indepes.

También te doy la razón con lo de que las altas velocidades no molestan, salvo el típico imbécil con el BMW/Audi comeculos y con 20 años que se te apegan al culo de normal o se creen Vin Diesel. A mi lo que realmente me toca los cojones son los hijos de puta que circulan por el carril central a cualquier velocidad y sin nadie a la derecha todos los santos días.

Ya podrían instalar cámaras y multar a toda esa escoria social que no contentos con eso, suelen olvidarse del intermitente, y por si fuera poco, tirarse a adelantar o realizar cualquier maniobra sin evaluar la velocidad del que te puede venir por detrás, o si ya has tirado tu a adelantarle, la típica de que te cambias al carril izquierdo antes que el bien señaliado y demás, y coge y se te mete in extremis antes del camión que lleváis delante por ejemplo. Menudo país de escoria tenemos lamentablemente; aquí solo es un asesino y es carne de multa aquel que va más rápido que la media, independientemente de como conduzca y de si pone o no en peligro a nadie, y por supuesto que da absolutamente igual ir a 150 con un Seat Ibiza del 99 sin ITV que con un Mercedes AMG GT... nótese la ironía.


----------



## cucerulo (4 May 2018)

CroKeT! dijo:


> no es de consumos de gasolina pero si mantenimiento.
> 
> el embrague del polo murio ayer subitamente y toca cambiarlo... con 83000km
> 
> cuando lo sepa os digo a cuanto sube la broma



Pues sí que te ha salido bien el Polo... entre comprar caro, vecinos que te lo ahostian y ahora el embrague, ni que estuviera embrujao. 

El Polo que tenemos en casa, 147.000 kms con el mismo embrague y que le dure muchos más. ¿Qué fue lo que notaste en el tuyo cuando cascó?


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (29 May 2018)

Por si no está puesto.

2011 Peugeot 508, 112CV, 1.6 CPM (creo: el automático que es un cambio manual robotizado).

5.3 - 5.4 l a los 100Km con uso diario (tiene un rato de carretera).
5.1 l a los 100 Km en un viaje largo a esquiar.


----------



## jotace (1 Jul 2018)

He estado comprobando el consumo real del C200 familiar. 
El ordenador de MB lo tengo fijo en 4,6 litros a los 100, pero con cálculos de consumo real no bajo de 5,17 con un 90% carretera.
Es un gran consumo para un vehículo tan grande y pesado, pero los de MB se pasan engañando, el ordenador es un mentiroso de tomo y lomo.


----------



## gabrielo (1 Jul 2018)

abra con la subida del precio del gasoil abra que pasarse a otro carburante.

venden por 12000 euros o por hay un dacia logdy 1,6 glp con consumo de 8,34 litros reales de glp según la media de los que escriben sus consumos en sprinmotor que sale poco mas de 5 euros ,el logdy no es un ejemplo de refinamiento ni agilidad ni tecnología ni potencia pero viendo lo que esta cayendo y si es verdad que hasta al menos 2023 no tocan el impuesto del glp por lo menos alguien que haga 30000 km todos los años le da tiempo a amortizar el coche.


----------



## Fuertes (6 Jul 2018)

gabrielo dijo:


> abra con la subida del precio del gasoil abra que pasarse a otro carburante.
> 
> venden por 12000 euros o por hay un dacia logdy 1,6 glp con consumo de 8,34 litros reales de glp según la media de los que escriben sus consumos en sprinmotor que sale poco mas de 5 euros ,el logdy no es un ejemplo de refinamiento ni agilidad ni tecnología ni potencia pero viendo lo que esta cayendo y si es verdad que hasta al menos 2023 no tocan el impuesto del glp por lo menos alguien que haga 30000 km todos los años le da tiempo a amortizar el coche.



En toda la gama Dacia la opción GLP cuesta 800 euros. 
Y Repsol te da un un cheque de 400 euros de gas gratis. 
Para amortizar los 400 euros restantes basta con hacer 11.300 kms. 
A partir de ahí, estarás ahorrando unos 35 euros cada 1.000 kms que le hagas.

GLP: 7 litros/100 km, 0,70 eur/l
Gasolina: 6 litros/100 km, 1,40 eur/litro


----------



## gabrielo (6 Jul 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> En toda la gama Dacia la opción GLP cuesta 800 euros.
> Y Repsol te da un un cheque de 400 euros de gas gratis.
> Para amortizar los 400 euros restantes basta con hacer 11.300 kms.
> A partir de ahí, estarás ahorrando unos 35 euros cada 1.000 kms que le hagas.
> ...



vamos a hacer cuentas dacia lodgy 1,5 dci 90 cv este mastodonte tiene un consumo sorprendente 5,23 litros reales multiplica por 1,23 y sale 6 euros que esta muy bien, el precio cojonudo pon 12600 euros.

luego esta el dacia lodgy gasolina tanto el vetusto 1,6 como el moderno 1,2 gastan mas o menos lo mismo en torno a 7,40 litros que sale una media de mas de 9 euros.

y luego esta el dacia lodgy glp el coche mas barato que el diesel unos 600 euros y 8,33 de consumo medio real que sale mas o menos el mismo gasto que el diesel.

sorpresilla el señor nono va a subir 15 céntimos el diesel el litro echando cuentas no parece mala idea el glp.


----------



## fredesvindo (12 Jul 2018)

*PSOE hunde la compras de los coches diesel*

La venta de coches de gasolina supera al diésel por primera vez en 20 años | Economía | EL PAÍS

El pueblo como borregos ha comprar coches de gasolina.


Lo ha dicho el gobierno de ZPEDRO, a los coches de gasoil le queda poco tiempo.

Antes era bueno compras Diesel, ahora gasolina...lo dicho el pueblo van como borregos.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (12 Jul 2018)

Hombre, al pueblo le han dicho que no pueden circular con Diesel por las cuidades, que van a subir los impuestos, que le queda poco tiempo, que contamina, que es malo, que los van a prohibir.....y lógicamente no los compran.

Antes dijeron lo contrario...y lógicamente los compraban.

Aquí los que mienten, manipulan y roban son los del gobierno...no el pobre pueblo.


----------



## 7850126ZX (12 Jul 2018)

Pues a ver quien va a comprarse un SUV de gasolina...


----------



## Ankou (12 Jul 2018)

Mejor, así me puedo renovar el coche más barato, a mi que sea Diesel me la pela, a ciudades no voy ni loco, allí con todo el enriquecimiento cultural.


----------



## Chortina Premium (12 Jul 2018)

Tan borregos como cuando se compraban coches diesel para ir a por el pan :XX:


----------



## halconx (12 Jul 2018)

Luego, dentro de unos años nos dirán que son malos los coches de gasolina, que hay que comprar coches eléctricos


----------



## amenhotep (12 Jul 2018)

Este país va marcha atrás y sin frenos.
En lugar de promover el uso de eléctricos mediante la creación de puntos de recarga... cargan contra los diesel sin motivo (Euro6 contamina igual que un gasolina) y promueven la venta de los gasolina que aumentan las emisiones de CO2


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 Jul 2018)

Titular de 2025: los cientifiGos lo certifican. La gasolina consume mas y produce mas gases de efecto climatico

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The man (12 Jul 2018)

Os diré que de cada barril de petróelo, una de las fracciones es gasolina y otra es diesel. Por tanto, diesel se producirá siempre, y no se va a tirar porque lo digan estos majaderos







Por tanto, autobuses, camiones, locomotoras y barcos, que vayan pensando en cerrar. 

Volvemos al burro


----------



## 4motion (12 Jul 2018)

LA PSOE de TRAIDOR SANCHEZ y los NO VOTADOS hunden TODO LO QUE TOCAN.


----------



## XXavier (12 Jul 2018)

The man dijo:


> Os diré que de cada barril de petróelo, una de las fracciones es gasolina y otra es diesel. Por tanto, diesel se producirá siempre, y no se va a tirar porque lo digan estos majaderos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una instalación petroquímica normal, de las que hay muchas, puede convertir fácilmente el gasoil en gasolina, y al revés. incluso puede obtener gas metano a partir de gasolina o gasoil (y al revés también...).

No hay ningún problema en modular el refino para obtener lo que se quiera. El gasoil puede desaparecer sin ningún problema...


----------



## 4motion (12 Jul 2018)

XXavier dijo:


> Una instalación petroquímica normal, de las que hay muchas, puede convertir fácilmente el gasoil en gasolina, y al revés. incluso puede obtener gas metano a partir de gasolina o gasoil (y al revés también...).
> 
> No hay ningún problema en modular el refino para obtener lo que se quiera. El gasoil puede desaparecer sin ningún problema...



Aparte de TROLL sin LUCES aunque vendas BOMBILLAS no se puede ser mas IDIOTA.

El GASOIL no TIENE SUSTITUTO GAÑAN.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (12 Jul 2018)

El OP no ha debido pisar ni MAD ni BCN en su vida, o no tiene intención de hacerlo nunca más...


----------



## cifuentes (12 Jul 2018)

La bajada de matriculaciones este verano por la inseguridad va a ser interesante. Estos hunden todo lo q tocan.


----------



## The man (12 Jul 2018)

XXavier dijo:


> Una instalación petroquímica normal, de las que hay muchas, puede convertir fácilmente el gasoil en gasolina, y al revés. incluso puede obtener gas metano a partir de gasolina o gasoil (y al revés también...).
> 
> No hay ningún problema en modular el refino para obtener lo que se quiera. El gasoil puede desaparecer sin ningún problema...



Y así la gasolina costarte 5 millnes de euros el galón


----------



## esforzado (12 Jul 2018)

todo está conectado...

se compra un coche diesel quien hace muchos kilómetros al día...
hace muchos km al día, quien acepta trabajo en un radio más amplio...
quien acepta trabajo en un radio más amplio, cubre más mercado laboral...
quien cubre más mercado laboral, tiene más oferta laboral...
quien tiene más oferta laboral, tiene más valor de mercado...
quien tiene más valor de mercado, cobra más...
quien cobra más, paga más impuestos...
con más impuestos es como se sostiene esta especie de estado comunistoide...
y de ello viven todos los perroflautas ecologetas que solo aceptan curro a dos estaciones de renfe de su casa, y que reciben médico gracias a los impuestos que pagan los otros, y son "el pueblo" que sostiene esta medida del psoe...

prohibir el diesel está bien, cuando ofrezcas una alternativa razonable y ventajosa... pero eso es incompatible con la izquierda... luego diremos que ha sido el liberalismo quien ha hundido el barco y ya está... y los expresidentes a descojonarse desde sus mansiones y sus yates (cuyos motores, irónicamente, suelen ser diesel)...


----------



## Kamikaze88 (12 Jul 2018)

Aquí hay que nadar a contracorriente. Hace años ya lo dije, cuando el Estado te empuja a comprar algo, compra lo contrario. Cuando han logrado que el 70-80% del parque automovilístico en España sean vehículos diesel, ahora justifican una subida de los precios basándose en criterios ecológicos. Es una auténtica farsa que va a encarecer el transporte de mercancías en vehículos ligeros que se repercutirá en el consumidor final, aumentando la cada vez mayor presión fiscal. Pero claro, la PSOE aumentando impuestos y creando otros nuevos para sostener su sistema universal de sanidad, política de acogida en materia de inmigración, visibilización de colectivos LGTBI. Nada nuevo, "el dinero público no es de nadie".


----------



## lucky starr (12 Jul 2018)

Tenemos el gobierno mas ridículo de la historia. El desastre económico que vana provocar va a ser similar al de ZP.


----------



## 4motion (12 Jul 2018)

lucky starr dijo:


> Tenemos el gobierno mas ridículo de la historia. El desastre económico que vana provocar va a ser similar al de ZP.



No, le va a SUPERAR y POR MUCHO para eso los HAN PUESTO.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (12 Jul 2018)

Pensaba comprar un coche de segunda mano pronto, espero encontrar precios de derribo en los diesel para pillar alguno, yo no entro en una gran ciudad ni harto de kalimotxo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jul 2018)

Resultados tibios y claramente insuficientes. Me parece que se podría hacer mucho más, como criminalizar a los conductores que tienen diésel, hacerles escraches, pincharles las ruedas del coche para que no maten por envenenamiento a los demás, etc., pero para este gobierno el feminazismo es más importante que el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.


----------



## XXavier (12 Jul 2018)

lucky starr dijo:


> Tenemos el gobierno mas ridículo de la historia. El desastre económico que vana provocar va a ser similar al de ZP.



Es cierto que el 'gobierno de progreso' tiene iniciativas algo peculiares, pero conviene recordar que el ejecutivo no puede hacer ninguna reforma, de ningún tipo, sin la conformidad del Parlamento, donde tiene solo una pequeña minoría de diputados. Incluso si se le suman los de 'Podemos' siguen estando en minoría.

Luego, no sucederá nada y todo quedará en palabras. Tenemos el mejor gobierno posible, porque no puede hacer nada, y las fuerzas de la economía se moverán sin interferencias. Animo 'al personal' a invertir en bolsa, porque es muy probable que tengamos una fuerte subida en los próximos meses...


----------



## el juli (12 Jul 2018)

XXavier dijo:


> Es cierto que el 'gobierno de progreso' tiene iniciativas algo peculiares, pero conviene recordar que el ejecutivo no puede hacer ninguna reforma, de ningún tipo, sin la conformidad del Parlamento, donde tiene solo una pequeña minoría de diputados. Incluso si se le suman los de 'Podemos' siguen estando en minoría.
> 
> Luego, no sucederá nada y todo quedará en palabras. Tenemos el mejor gobierno posible, porque no puede hacer nada, y las fuerzas de la economía se moverán sin interferencias. Animo 'al personal' a invertir en bolsa, porque es muy probable que tengamos una fuerte subida en los próximos meses...



Te equivocas, puede hacer reales decretos.

Y puede subir los impuestos..... y los subirá


----------



## Juamar (12 Jul 2018)




----------



## amanciortera (12 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Resultados tibios y claramente insuficientes. Me parece que se podría hacer mucho más, como criminalizar a los conductores que tienen diésel, hacerles escraches, pincharles las ruedas del coche para que no maten por envenenamiento a los demás, etc., pero para este gobierno el feminazismo es más importante que el bienestar de sus ciudadanos.



A ti habria que quemarte el coche contigo dentro y una vez bien churruscadito colgarte de los huevos en un farola


----------



## XXavier (12 Jul 2018)

el juli dijo:


> Te equivocas, puede hacer reales decretos.
> 
> Y puede subir los impuestos..... y los subirá



No me equivoco... Los 'reales decretos' los tiene que convalidar el parlamento para que entren en vigor. Y el partido del gobierno no tiene mayoría parlamentaria.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jul 2018)

amanciortera dijo:


> A ti habria que quemarte el coche contigo dentro y una vez bien churruscadito colgarte de los huevos en un farola



Sólo porque lo hayan hecho con tu padre antes de follarse a tu madre no quiere decir que lo tengan que hacer con los demás 

PD. Me cago en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## amanciortera (12 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Sólo porque lo hayan hecho con tu padre antes de follarse a tu madre no quiere decir que lo tengan que hacer con los demás
> 
> PD. Me cago en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.



Reitero lo dicho Excremento, tu madre no tiene culpa de haber cagado en lugar de parir


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jul 2018)

amanciortera dijo:


> Bla bla bla



¿Qué dices tú, saco de mierda?

PD. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## el juli (12 Jul 2018)

XXavier dijo:


> No me equivoco... Los 'reales decretos' los tiene que convalidar el parlamento para que entren en vigor. Y el partido del gobierno no tiene mayoría parlamentaria.



Lo que convalida el parlamento son los Reales Decretos-Ley, no los Reales Decretos


----------



## 4rh3nazv (12 Jul 2018)

kopke dijo:


> El diésel emite menos CO2.
> 
> Los vehículos de gasolina pertenecen a los flipados que les gusta fardar a 140 km/h e ir dando acelerones. Con lo que queman combustible más rápido y también emiten más CO.
> 
> ...


----------



## conelagualcuello (12 Jul 2018)

amenhotep dijo:


> Este país va marcha atrás y sin frenos.
> En lugar de promover el uso de eléctricos mediante la creación de puntos de recarga... cargan contra los diesel sin motivo (Euro6 contamina igual que un gasolina) y promueven la venta de los gasolina que aumentan las emisiones de CO2



Estimado forero:
Un coche de gasolina lleva por OBLIGACION un trasto carísimo llamado catalizador, que aparte de catalizar los oxidos de nitrogeno que es su función, hace perder unos 10cv al coche ( de mediana cilindrada, a un ferrari igualmente le hace perder 50 )...por lo que un motor de gasolina solo emite CO2.
El coche diesel, hasta el más moderno y eficiente con EURO999, emite hollín, o humo negro, que destrozaria el catalizador a los pocos kilometros, por lo que el diesel no lleva el carísimo catalizador, no pierde esos 10cv o más, y por ello emite menos CO2, cuesta menos dinero ( no hay un catalizador hecho con sales de platino y paladio ), pero tira un montón de oxidos de nitrógeno...y le recuerdo el escándalo de los coches VW.


----------



## agarcime (12 Jul 2018)

La caída en el sector del automóvil va a ser de órdago, preveo en octubre cierre de turnos en las fábricas por malas ventas 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## amanciortera (12 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Qué dices tú, saco de mierda?
> 
> PD. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.



SHHHH maricona, que aun te voy a meter el tubo de escape por culo


----------



## Orgelmeister (12 Jul 2018)

Una mierda que no se consiguen los consumos homologados.

Yo he conseguido igualar (y mejorar a veces) todos los consumos extraurbanos que marcaban mis coches (habré conducido unos 12). Eso sin llegar a conducciones óptimas extremas como ir en punto muerto etc... O sea que si te pones extremo, los mejoras. Hablo de diesel, gasolina, tanto atmosféricos como turbo... etc. Mención honorífica especial al antiguo 1.5d de PSA. Curiosamente, su sustituto, el 1.4hdi nunca fue capaz de darme las kilometradas del viejo.

Se llama conducción óptima y no es nada del otro mundo (básicamente anticipación y pisar el acelerador como si fuera tu propio glande). *El mayor handicap es conducir entre cafres* que aceleran como demonios en las rectas y echan el ancla a la primera curva o rotonda.

En mi coche actual, monovolumen gordo, cuando me pongo rata le he llegado a sacar "con trampas" 2L. En conducción optima moderada: menos de 4L. Conduciendo "normal" como todos los borregos que creen ir rápido, anda por 5.1

---------- Post added 12-jul-2018 at 11:10 ----------




Hermanito dijo:


> Porque en los hilos que tienen algo que ver con coches la gente termina hablando del modelo que tiene, lo viejo que es y la de kilómetros que le hace??



Básicamente para que haya algún dato real y veraz en el hilo.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jul 2018)

amanciortera dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Te repito que sólo porque hagáis eso en tu familia no significa que sea normal en las demás, saco de mierda.

PD. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## amanciortera (12 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Te repito que sólo porque hagáis eso en tu familia no significa que sea normal en las demás, saco de mierda.
> 
> PD. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.



Te vas a quedar sin mierda y despues a ver que comes MARICON


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 Jul 2018)

Otra medida ecologeta para recaudar mas. Me recuerda a cuando rubalcabra cambió la velocidad en autovias a 110. Igual de util.


Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jul 2018)

amanciortera dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Yo como comida de calidad, te crees que la comida de mierda y el mariconeo de tu familia pasa en todas partes, pero ya te digo yo que no, sólo en la tuya. De nada por la información.

PD. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Don Potettes (12 Jul 2018)

Recuerdo que sólo llevan un mes en el poder y afortunadamente para ellos aún les quedan más sectores de la economía que funcionan y que pueden correrse de gusto aniquilado hasta sus últimas consecuencias como han hecho con el diesel. Ganas no les faltan.



Venezuela va a parecer Suiza a este paso.


----------



## amanciortera (12 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Yo como comida de calidad, te crees que la comida de mierda y el mariconeo de tu familia pasa en todas partes, pero ya te digo yo que no, sólo en la tuya. De nada por la información.
> 
> PD. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.



dE LO QUE SE COME SE CRIA, COMES MIERDA


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (12 Jul 2018)

XXavier dijo:


> Es cierto que el 'gobierno de progreso' tiene iniciativas algo peculiares, pero conviene recordar que el ejecutivo no puede hacer ninguna reforma, de ningún tipo, sin la conformidad del Parlamento, donde tiene solo una pequeña minoría de diputados. Incluso si se le suman los de 'Podemos' siguen estando en minoría.
> 
> Luego, no sucederá nada y todo quedará en palabras. Tenemos el mejor gobierno posible, porque no puede hacer nada, y las fuerzas de la economía se moverán sin interferencias. Animo 'al personal' a invertir en bolsa, porque es muy probable que tengamos una fuerte subida en los próximos meses...



Para antiespañolar si tendran suficientes apoyos. Y para el ecoloogetismo tambien, en esto todo el arco parlamentario frankestein esta de acuerdo.: necesitan recaudar para robarnos mas pastel

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jul 2018)

amanciortera dijo:


> dE LO QUE SE COME SE CRIA, COMES MIERDA



Tienes que controlar los nervios y aprender a escribir, palurdo acojonado.

PD. Yo como comida de calidad, te crees que la comida de mierda y el mariconeo de tu familia pasa en todas partes, pero ya te digo yo que no, sólo en la tuya. De nada por la información.

PD2. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## ajrf (12 Jul 2018)

aguatico dijo:


> Titular de 2025: los cientifiGos lo certifican. La gasolina consume mas y produce mas gases de efecto climatico
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk



No hace falta que sea en 2025. Todos sabemos que los coches de gasolina emiten más CO2. Ahora bien, sí que emiten menos contaminantes como NOx o partículas en comparación con los diésel.


----------



## XXavier (12 Jul 2018)

el juli dijo:


> Lo que convalida el parlamento son los Reales Decretos-Ley, no los Reales Decretos



Sí, es cierto, pero los 'reales decretos' solo sirven para cuestiones de reglamento. Para establecer una norma no vale un 'real decreto'.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2018 at 11:23 ----------




cifuentes dijo:


> La bajada de matriculaciones este verano por la inseguridad va a ser interesante. Estos hunden todo lo q tocan.



No creo que se produzca ninguna 'bajada de matriculaciones', porque la economía, mal que les pese a los pesimistas del foro, va viento en popa...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (12 Jul 2018)

globos dijo:


> En 6 años el PSOE dirá que solo se circulará en los centros de las ciudades con coches eléctricos, a golpe de decreto.
> Obrero de izquierdas=::



Coches que solo pueden adquirir gente con posibles, con muchos posibles.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2018 at 10:25 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> Otra medida ecologeta para recaudar mas. Me recuerda a cuando rubalcabra cambió la velocidad en autovias a 110. Igual de util.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk



Ese año se rozó el desabasteciento.


----------



## cthulhu (12 Jul 2018)

Los diésel siempre fueron una asquerosidad, no tienes más que ir en moto o en bici detrás de uno para darte cuenta, pero desde el IV Reich se ordenó que la inmensa mayoría de los coches tenían que usar gasoil, para ello desde los gobiernos se lanzó una enorme y machacona campaña de propaganda contando que los coches diésel emitían gloria bendita y eran súper chachis y los de gasolina eran un veneno e ineficientes, mintiendo descaradamente y haciendo normas a medida para que colara el humazo que soltaban los diésel 

La gente tragó y se lanzaron a comprar diésel a mayor gloria del Grupo VAG, PSA... y ahora resulta que el diésel es Satán y la gente que los tiene unos contaminadores a los que hay que crujir a impuestos y prohibiciones. Pues no, la gente se limitó a obedecer las consignas que les dieron los mismos que ahora dicen lo contrario.

La conclusión obvia es la de siempre: de lo que recomiende el telediario, haz lo contrario. 
Aciertas fijo.


----------



## pars (12 Jul 2018)

Medidas idiotas de un gobierno idiota, que no se vendan mas coches diésel y los que quedan irán muriendo.
Todo lo demás lo que hace es producir indefensión sobre el que va a comprar un coche, estos no saben gobernar, solo desgobernar.


----------



## Vulcan86 (12 Jul 2018)

esforzado dijo:


> todo está conectado...
> 
> se compra un coche diesel quien hace muchos kilómetros al día...
> hace muchos km al día, quien acepta trabajo en un radio más amplio...
> ...






Yo hago 40 km al día para un trabajo a media jornada ,como me compro una gasolina ?


----------



## Limón (12 Jul 2018)

La unica finalidad de la subida del diesel es recaudatoria.
Fin de la historia.
Eso lo saben hasta los gilipollas que defienden la medida porque lo hace la izmierda.
A ver este invierno cuando no podais poner la calefaccion, GILIPOLLAS..


----------



## pars (12 Jul 2018)

Desgobierno en estado puro. Que prohiban la venta de coches diésel a partir de ya y punto. Así ya se quitan los diésel si tan malos son.
Lo que no me vale es decir ahora te subo el impuesto, ahora te lo bajo, estas son las medidas de la izquierda mierdosa que hay en este país solo nos genera indefensión al ciudadano, cambiando las reglas del juego cuando les conviene.


----------



## MALASPINA (12 Jul 2018)

The man dijo:


> Os diré que de cada barril de petróelo, una de las fracciones es gasolina y otra es diesel. Por tanto, diesel se producirá siempre, y no se va a tirar porque lo digan estos majaderos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y vehículos de defensa y de seguridad siempre serán diesel.


----------



## juster (12 Jul 2018)

disfruten de los usurpadores...


----------



## amanciortera (12 Jul 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Tienes que controlar los nervios y aprender a escribir, palurdo acojonado.
> 
> PD. Yo como comida de calidad, te crees que la comida de mierda y el mariconeo de tu familia pasa en todas partes, pero ya te digo yo que no, sólo en la tuya. De nada por la información.
> 
> PD2. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.



es verdad, no solo comes mierda, tambien Pollas, y de paso ya por primera vez me cago yo en tu puta madre, tu puto padre si sabes por casualidad quien es y en toda tu puta estirpe de desgraciados come mierdas


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Jul 2018)

amanciortera dijo:


> es verdad, no solo como mierda, tambien Pollas, y de paso ya por primera vez me cago yo en mi puta madre, mi puto padre si sé por casualidad quien es y en toda mi puta estirpe de desgraciados come mierdas



Me alegro de que admitas tus problemas. Lo malo es que ya eres muy viejo para arreglarlos.

PD. Sigues poniendo faltas de ortografía. No tienes un nivel cultural demasiado alto, ¿verdad?

PD2. Me sigo cagando en ti, en tu puta madre, en tu familia y en todos tus muertos, por hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## gabrielo (12 Jul 2018)

aguatico dijo:


> Otra medida ecologeta para recaudar mas. Me recuerda a cuando rubalcabra cambió la velocidad en autovias a 110. Igual de util.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk



esto es todavía peor si no pasabas de 110 no te costaba dinero al menos sabias a que atenerte


----------



## selenio (12 Jul 2018)

jotace dijo:


> Dos horas 400 km...¡nunca se sacó tanto provecho de 70 cv!!! :XX:
> En serio, te he entendido, 2 horas por trayecto
> Los consumos homologados son mixtos, *ciudad-carretera-autovia*, pero se hacen en condiciones de laboratorio, repito, *la-bo-ra-to-rio*.
> Los consumos "reales" de la revista están hechos en un circuito mixto ciudad-carretera-autovia en condiciones de tráfico real y sin superar los límites de circulación legales.



Bueno los consumos reales se dan en tres medidas, mixto, por carretera y solo por ciudad, a mi el mixto como unica nedidad en mi caso, no me sirve de mucho ya que yo el 98% de los km que hago los hago por carretera, asi que necesito los tres tipos de consumo.


----------



## Galvani (13 Jul 2018)

esforzado dijo:


> todo está conectado...
> 
> se compra un coche diesel quien hace muchos kilómetros al día...
> hace muchos km al día, quien acepta trabajo en un radio más amplio...
> ...



Pero tú no sé qué tonterías dices. O sea que el que viva en Madrid y esté dispuesto para trabajar en Toledo, Guadalajara, Segovia etc. va a encontrar un trabajo donde le paguen bien porque le valoran el que pueda moverse. Has encontrado una fórmula para los corbatas verdes.


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2018)

Os quedan 7 años.

El uso de automóviles diésel quedará prohibido en España en 2025, según Oliver Wyman | Heraldo.es


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Os quedan 7 años.
> 
> El uso de automóviles diésel quedará prohibido en España en 2025, según Oliver Wyman | Heraldo.es



Bueno jubilar el coche con 24 años no está mal.::
La idea de subir el gasoil viene de hace ya años, la han ido retrasando, estaba clara la jugada, más coches diesel, ahora subimos y se recauda más, como su gestión económica es "excelente" mejoraremos los servicios.::
De aquí a nada sacarán una ley para quemar a los propietarios de coches diesel.
Disfrutemos lo votado.


----------



## plakaplaka (16 Jul 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Os quedan 7 años.
> 
> El uso de automóviles diésel quedará prohibido en España en 2025, según Oliver Wyman | Heraldo.es



Nadie va a prohibir el uso de automóviles diesel, y menos dentro de 7 años. Se trata del 60-65% del parque móvil, sería una medida imposible de adoptar.

Como mucho, se puede intuir que prohibirán la venta de nuevos vehículos con motor diesel. Y ya veremos cuándo. Aunque es probable que ni tan siquiera haga falta prohibirlo: con elevar la fiscalidad o restringir acceso a zonas pueden conseguir los mismos efectos.


----------



## gabrielo (21 Jul 2018)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Bueno jubilar el coche con 24 años no está mal.::
> La idea de subir el gasoil viene de hace ya años, la han ido retrasando, estaba clara la jugada, más coches diesel, ahora subimos y se recauda más, como su gestión económica es "excelente" mejoraremos los servicios.::
> De aquí a nada sacarán una ley para quemar a los propietarios de coches diesel.
> Disfrutemos lo votado.



entonces disfrutaremos lo no votado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2018)

gabrielo dijo:


> entonces disfrutaremos lo no votado.



Yo lo hago desde hace muchos años.::, votar o no votar, la misma mierda es.


----------



## espasonico (2 Ago 2018)

Consumo maxi scooter Burgmann 125: 3'76lt/100km. Consumo urbano pero cogiendo la m30 4 minutos todos los laborables. Conducción poco conservadora con la gasolina


----------



## maestro yogurtero (28 Ago 2018)

]


espasonico dijo:


> Consumo maxi scooter Burgmann 125: 3'76lt/100km. Consumo urbano pero cogiendo la m30 4 minutos todos los laborables. Conducción poco conservadora con la gasolina



Yo con una Kawasaki ZZR motor de 250cc, raramente me llega a los cuatro litros, de 3,25 litros a 3,75 litros a los cien Kilómetros por carreteras comarcales a una media de velocidad entre 80 y 90 Kilómetros hora, si voy por autopista a 110 o 130 Kilómetros hora el consumo sube a casi cinco litros y el motor por encima de las 10000 revoluciones por minuto.


----------



## cucerulo (3 Sep 2018)

Primera lista de vehículos con su consumo real en ciclo WLTP hecha por Autobild. Los coches pequeños incrementan su consumo en menos de 1 litro, los medianos un poco más y ¡oh, sorpresa! Tortazo de los híbridos. El Prius pasa de 3,3l a 5,2 litros. El Ioniq de 3,4 a 5.2l.

Exclusiva: 60 coches que consumen hasta un 50% mÃ¡s de lo que dice la marca -- Autobild.es


----------



## gabrielo (3 Sep 2018)

pues la nueva forma de medir los consumos es realista y se parecen mucho a las pruebas que hacen las revistas de coches.

hay algún coche que en realidad puedes hacerle mucho menos consumo como el dacia sandero dci que hay revistas que han medido menos de 4,5 reales y coches como el golf tdi de 150cv que lo normal no son 5 litros son 5,5 y me sorprende también el poco consumo del i30 que ninguna revista pone que gaste menos de 5.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Sep 2018)

cucerulo dijo:


> Primera lista de vehículos con su consumo real en ciclo WLTP hecha por Autobild. Los coches pequeños incrementan su consumo en menos de 1 litro, los medianos un poco más y ¡oh, sorpresa! Tortazo de los híbridos. El Prius pasa de 3,3l a 5,2 litros. El Ioniq de 3,4 a 5.2l.
> 
> Exclusiva: 60 coches que consumen hasta un 50% mÃ¡s de lo que dice la marca -- Autobild.es



los pequeños no los somenten al test WLTP sino que aplican una conversion con un algortimo porque es mas favorable, la prueba solo la hecen a coches que no corren el peligro de pasar a un tramo impositivo superior y que les interesa "inflar" las emisiones puesto que dentro de unos años estan obligados s reduciras en un %, y cuanto mas alta sea ahora mas facil sera de conseguir.

ahora la prueba es mas larga y a una velocidad promedio superior, ya no cuenta tanto traer la bateria cargada de casa..., pues lo de los hibridos enchufables va a ser de traca...

WLTP es falso hasta en el nombre, worldwide harmonized, para nada, los americanos no lo han adoptado porque se dieron cuenta de que esta amañado para que los diesel salgan bien parados...


----------



## cucerulo (3 Sep 2018)

[Para Exclavizador] Por cierto, tú que también tienes un Ford que sepas que acaban de sacar una actualización del Sync. Un milagro, pensé que ya habían dado por abandonados todos menos el Sync3:

Ford SYNC Actualizaciones| Ford ES


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Sep 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> los pequeños no los somenten al test WLTP sino que aplican una conversion con un algortimo porque es mas favorable, la prueba solo la hecen a coches que no corren el peligro de pasar a un tramo impositivo superior y que les interesa "inflar" las emisiones puesto que dentro de unos años estan obligados s reduciras en un %, y cuanto mas alta sea ahora mas facil sera de conseguir.
> 
> ahora la prueba es mas larga y a una velocidad promedio superior, ya no cuenta tanto traer la bateria cargada de casa..., pues lo de los hibridos enchufables va a ser de traca...
> 
> WLTP es falso hasta en el nombre, worldwide harmonized, para nada, los americanos no lo han adoptado porque se dieron cuenta de que esta amañado para que los diesel salgan bien parados...



Los diesel van a consumir menos que los gasolina. VAya excusa, ahora que ponen otro sistema donde el consumo aumenta y es más real le ponemos pega.
Hasta 2,7 l/100 km más: el grupo PSA publica los consumos reales de sus coches


----------



## Iron IQ (6 Sep 2018)

Me espero el siguiente paso para ver los consumos reales de lo híbridos.
El Prius fuera de la ciudad o lo mueves como una tortuga, o gasta lo mismo que cualquier coche de gasolina.


----------



## sikBCN (7 Sep 2018)

citroen c3 cactus 82CV 8/9€a los 100Km con la gasolina a 1,50€ de portugal 

Saludos


----------



## Isuzu (8 Sep 2018)

sikBCN dijo:


> citroen c3 cactus 82CV 8/9€a los 100Km con la gasolina a 1,50€ de portugal
> 
> Saludos



Lo puedes poner mas complicado? 

Enviado desde mi A5 usando Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (16 Sep 2018)

ya he superado los 20.000 kilometros con mi Toledo carapadre, TSI 1.2 105CV gasolina. Más del 90% en autovía, velocidades flanders total, conducción muy suave. EL consumo medio es de unos 5.2 litros a los 100km en el ordenador. Si evito ciudad el promedio ronda los 5 o incluso menos.


----------



## Cazarr (17 Sep 2018)

*Moteros*: estoy mirando precios de motos de segunda mano para comprarme una (*¡la primera!*) y ando bastante perdido.

Tengo en mente una scooter porque *a corto/medio plazo conduciré casi exclusivamente por ciudad*, pero a largo plazo es probable que me tenga que desplazar a otra ciudad por autovía.

Tenía en mente una Honda Forza 125, pero veo que los precios no bajan de 4000 euros. ¿Qué sugerís?


----------



## gabrielo (17 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Moteros*: estoy mirando precios de motos de segunda mano para comprarme una (*¡la primera!*) y ando bastante perdido.
> 
> Tengo en mente una scooter porque *a corto/medio plazo conduciré casi exclusivamente por ciudad*, pero a largo plazo es probable que me tenga que desplazar a otra ciudad por autovía.
> 
> Tenía en mente una Honda Forza 125, pero veo que los precios no bajan de 4000 euros. ¿Qué sugerís?



si quieres ahorrar dinero en ciudad lo mejor son los citroen c2 o c3 hdi o Renault clio dci de 13 o 14 años muy económicos dentro de lo que hay el problema es que de vez en cuando tienes que sacarles de la ciudad y darles vidilla porque sino se llena de carbonilla y avería segura.


----------



## Cazarr (17 Sep 2018)

gabrielo dijo:


> si quieres ahorrar dinero en ciudad lo mejor son los citroen c2 o c3 hdi o Renault clio dci de 13 o 14 años muy económicos dentro de lo que hay el problema es que de vez en cuando tienes que sacarles de la ciudad y darles vidilla porque sino se llena de carbonilla y avería segura.



¿Cuánto cuesta una cosa de estas de segunda mano? De los tres el único que me parece follable es el Renault Clio.

Pero de todos modos tengo que *priorizar el gasto mínimo*: desde gasolina hasta posibles averías pasando por seguro y mantenimiento. Por eso pensé en una moto.


----------



## Matt42 (22 Sep 2018)

En mi caso declaran 6.4, el ordenador del coche marca 6.6, y no me creo ninguno de los 2. esta claro que está siempre por encima de estos.

Buena info!


----------



## biba ecuador (22 Sep 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> *Moteros*: estoy mirando precios de motos de segunda mano para comprarme una (*¡la primera!*) y ando bastante perdido.
> 
> Tengo en mente una scooter porque *a corto/medio plazo conduciré casi exclusivamente por ciudad*, pero a largo plazo es probable que me tenga que desplazar a otra ciudad por autovía.
> 
> Tenía en mente una Honda Forza 125, pero veo que los precios no bajan de 4000 euros. ¿Qué sugerís?



La forza 125 anda bastante para su cilindrada (130 de marcador) y gasta poco, pero es carisima!!!
Si no vas a salir de la ciudad, cualquier 125 de motor de aire te vale, tipo piaggio beverly 125 (la de los carteros), gasta 3 l/100, es muy dura y el mantenimiento es barato.
Si sales de la ciudad de vez en cuando, motor de agua, mas potencia y mayor precio. Mantenimiento mas caro
Las mas modernas son euro 4 y estan mas capadas que las anteriores por tema de contaminacion. Pierden 1,5 o 2 caballos de potencia, y eso en una 125 se nota


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Sep 2018)

*¿Qué día sube el impuesto al diesel?* para llenar el depósito poco antes, aunque procuro ir siempre con bastante...


----------



## Crisopa (23 Sep 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> ya he superado los 20.000 kilometros con mi Toledo carapadre, TSI 1.2 105CV gasolina. Más del 90% en autovía, velocidades flanders total, conducción muy suave. EL consumo medio es de unos 5.2 litros a los 100km en el ordenador. Si evito ciudad el promedio ronda los 5 o incluso menos.



Mi consumo en modo flanders son 4l/100 con un astra k 1.4t 125 cv. 

Gasofa, por supuesto.


----------



## gabrielo (23 Sep 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> ya he superado los 20.000 kilometros con mi Toledo carapadre, TSI 1.2 105CV gasolina. Más del 90% en autovía, velocidades flanders total, conducción muy suave. EL consumo medio es de unos 5.2 litros a los 100km en el ordenador. Si evito ciudad el promedio ronda los 5 o incluso menos.



el consumo es muy bueno pero cuidadito el Toledo 1,2 tsi 90 cv según sprimotor de 10 tios tas y ties que lo tienen tienen una media alucinante de 5,17 litros cien impresionante y luego esta el tsi 110 cv con 13 personas con 5,52 litros consumo buenísimo incluso comparado a los diesel ,en cambio el motor tuyo como el tsi 85 cv caballos consumen como un xsara Picasso diesel un poco mas de 6 litros y si estas en modo flander 5,3 a 5,5litros muy buen consumo pero sin llegar a ser milagroso.


----------



## ccc (29 Sep 2018)

BMW serie 3 E90 gasolina , consumo a 80Km/h constantes 5,0; despues de viajar de stuttgart a orense (2000Km) a una media de 110km/h es aproximadamente 6,0 (probado varias veces)

Creo que el tema de los consumo es muy dependiente de la persona y su entorno; en mi caso, en invierno para ir al trabajo y volver (23km por trayecto), el cosumo esta proximo a 7,5, mientras que en primavera esta proximo a los 6,7 y en verano esta proximo a 6,2 (en este caso es debido al menor trafico y no al cambio de temperaturas).

Otro factor es la velocidad, aun me acuerdo cuando mi mujer consiguio un mercedes clase s y en los primeros 100km nos asombramos que el consumo era de 5,7l siendo la velocidad media de alrededor de 120Km (era un diesel) y mi factor de conducion ecologica casi perfecta segun el ordenador del coche; como la gasofa era gratis y entramos en carreteras sin limite de velocidad, decidi meterle un poco de canya en los siguientes 100km y voila! 20 litros de media (media de 200km/h, aunque puso bastantes veces el coche a 250km/h, aceleracion sin sentido p.ej de 140 a 220, aunque habia coches delante y sabia que despues debia volver a frenar a 140 y asi sucesivamente: cosas que ni en broma haces con tu coche, y solo haces con coche de empresa o similar).

Muchas veces no hay que ser muy extremo y si 2 personas conducen el mismo coche, en el mismo trayecto, puede haber variaciones del 10-20% sin problema (p,ej. de 6l a 7l)


----------



## jotace (2 Oct 2018)

Mi C200 marca un consumo medio desde que lo compré de 4,7 l/100 km pero es más falso que un euro de madera, calculándolo a la vieja usanza, le he sacado este verano durante 3000 km un consumo de 5,2.
No es un mal consumo para un coche de ese tamaño, y yendo casi siempre a un 10% sobre la velocidad de la vía y cargado con la familia, con el aire puesto, pero a mi viejo Xantia llegué a sacarle 5 justos en las mismas condiciones, pero claro, de tara eran 200 kg menos...y 46cv menos...
No os fiéis de los ordenadores de a bordo.


----------



## dedalus (4 Oct 2018)

jotace dijo:


> Mi C200 marca un consumo medio desde que lo compré de 4,7 l/100 km pero es más falso que un euro de madera, calculándolo a la vieja usanza, le he sacado este verano durante 3000 km un consumo de 5,2.
> No es un mal consumo para un coche de ese tamaño, y yendo casi siempre a un 10% sobre la velocidad de la vía y cargado con la familia, con el aire puesto, pero a mi viejo Xantia llegué a sacarle 5 justos en las mismas condiciones, pero claro, de tara eran 200 kg menos...y 46cv menos...
> No os fiéis de los ordenadores de a bordo.



El ordenador de a bordo de tu coche marca perfecto. Y el de la mayoría. Lo que pasa es que si mides a la antigua usanza las gasolineras tienen un margen de error del 10% que lo afinan siempre justo a su favor.


----------



## jotace (4 Oct 2018)

dedalus dijo:


> El ordenador de a bordo de tu coche marca perfecto. Y el de la mayoría. Lo que pasa es que si mides a la antigua usanza las gasolineras tienen un margen de error del 10% que lo afinan siempre justo a su favor.



El error permitido en las gasolineras es de +- 0,5% y está controlado por las OCAs anualmente o después de cada reparación.
Por razones profesionales he comprobado que esos errores se mantienen, incluso te puedo decir que cuanto más grande la empresa, más cerca del cero, los pequeños propietarios de gasolineras si que están obsesionados con que el error esté lo más cerca posible del -0,5.


----------



## Iron IQ (4 Oct 2018)

jotace dijo:


> Mi C200 marca un consumo medio desde que lo compré de 4,7 l/100 km pero es más falso que un euro de madera, calculándolo a la vieja usanza, le he sacado este verano durante 3000 km un consumo de 5,2.
> No es un mal consumo para un coche de ese tamaño, y yendo casi siempre a un 10% sobre la velocidad de la vía y cargado con la familia, con el aire puesto, pero a mi viejo Xantia llegué a sacarle 5 justos en las mismas condiciones, pero claro, de tara eran 200 kg menos...y 46cv menos...
> No os fiéis de los ordenadores de a bordo.



Cuanto mayor es el desvío, peor es el conductor.


----------



## jotace (5 Oct 2018)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Cuanto mayor es el desvío, peor es el conductor.



El desvio es del error del ordenador, no de la conducción.
En cuanto a los valores homologados, aparte de que la palabra buen conductor es bastante ambigua y siempre depende del cristal con que se mire, a mí los mecánicos siempre me felicitan del estado de mis coches, les sacan el aceite para cambiarlo y está en excelente estado, no doy acelerones en vacío, no le aprieto en frio, aprovecho las inercias, evito frenar todo lo posible anticipándome, siempre dejo el coche unos segundos al ralentí antes de parar el motor y lo arranco lo primero mientras me coloco el cinturón y me preparo para salir, siempre cambio adecuadamente, no estiro las marchas ni abuso del embrague, nunca llevo el motor ni revolucionado ni ahogado... todo ésto desde el lado fitipaldi de la vida sería conducir rematadamente mal. 
Para mis vehículos les sienta de puta madre, nunca una avería, siempre bajos consumos, los km caen con la mínima inversión. 
En cuanto a lo que cuenta mucha gente de conducir a 100 o a 90 para disminuir el consumo, yo soy incapaz. 
Salvo por fuerza mayor (camiones, furgones o tráfico denso), soy incapaz de conducir por debajo de los limites de las vías, que ya me parecen harto ridículo. Suelo ir un 10% por encima.


----------



## TRAGATOCHOS (25 Oct 2018)

jotace dijo:


> El desvio es del error del ordenador, no de la conducción.
> En cuanto a los valores homologados, aparte de que la palabra buen conductor es bastante ambigua y siempre depende del cristal con que se mire, a mí los mecánicos siempre me felicitan del estado de mis coches, les sacan el aceite para cambiarlo y está en excelente estado, no doy acelerones en vacío, no le aprieto en frio, aprovecho las inercias, evito frenar todo lo posible anticipándome, siempre dejo el coche unos segundos al ralentí antes de parar el motor y lo arranco lo primero mientras me coloco el cinturón y me preparo para salir, siempre cambio adecuadamente, no estiro las marchas ni abuso del embrague, nunca llevo el motor ni revolucionado ni ahogado... todo ésto desde el lado fitipaldi de la vida sería conducir rematadamente mal.
> Para mis vehículos les sienta de puta madre, nunca una avería, siempre bajos consumos, los km caen con la mínima inversión.
> *En cuanto a lo que cuenta mucha gente de conducir a 100 o a 90 para disminuir el consumo, yo soy incapaz.*
> Salvo por fuerza mayor (camiones, furgones o tráfico denso), soy incapaz de conducir por debajo de los limites de las vías, que ya me parecen harto ridículo. Suelo ir un 10% por encima.



Depende del coche y de su estado. Hay algunos que a 100 parece que el coche se va a desmontar y otros que a 160 es casi como si estuvieses parado, que como te olvides de ir mirando el velocímetro te puede caer un buen multazo.


----------



## LuigiDS (31 Oct 2018)

1000 kms acabo de recorrer con un Toyota corolla verso 2.2 d4d de 136 cv gasoil. A una velocidad mantenida de 100. Asturias MADRID y vuelta. Consumo según marcador de 4,2. El depósito ignoró cuanto lleva porque nunca he conseguido repostar más de 45 o 46 litros.


----------



## Crisopa (1 Nov 2018)

LuigiDS dijo:


> 1000 kms acabo de recorrer con un Toyota corolla verso 2.2 d4d de 136 cv gasoil. A una velocidad mantenida de 100. Asturias MADRID y vuelta. Consumo según marcador de 4,2. El depósito ignoró cuanto lleva porque nunca he conseguido repostar más de 45 o 46 litros.



Astra K Gasolina 1.4 T 125 cv.

4,2 litros de media en un trayecto de 110 kms.







Lógicamente ese consumo es conduciendo muy suave a 80/90 kms hora. Aún así mi consumo medio conduciendo normal es de 5,4l/100kms. Y sí, el ordenador no está loco, marca muy bien el consumo. 

Medido con método lleno/lleno y repostando con garrafa y contando los litros, nada de surtidor que muchos te la meten.

Y sí, si olvido que lleva 6ª y 5ª y voy en tercera/cuarta claro que se traga 9-10l/100kms pero esa es ya otra cuestión.

---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 14:17 ----------




jotace dijo:


> El desvio es del error del ordenador, no de la conducción.
> En cuanto a los valores homologados, aparte de que la palabra buen conductor es bastante ambigua y siempre depende del cristal con que se mire, a mí los mecánicos siempre me felicitan del estado de mis coches, les sacan el aceite para cambiarlo y está en excelente estado, no doy acelerones en vacío, no le aprieto en frio, aprovecho las inercias, evito frenar todo lo posible anticipándome, siempre dejo el coche unos segundos al ralentí antes de parar el motor y lo arranco lo primero mientras me coloco el cinturón y me preparo para salir, siempre cambio adecuadamente, no estiro las marchas ni abuso del embrague, nunca llevo el motor ni revolucionado ni ahogado... todo ésto desde el lado fitipaldi de la vida sería conducir rematadamente mal.
> Para mis vehículos les sienta de puta madre, nunca una avería, siempre bajos consumos, los km caen con la mínima inversión.
> En cuanto a lo que cuenta mucha gente de conducir a 100 o a 90 para disminuir el consumo, yo soy incapaz.
> Salvo por fuerza mayor (camiones, furgones o tráfico denso), soy incapaz de conducir por debajo de los limites de las vías, que ya me parecen harto ridículo. Suelo ir un 10% por encima.



En mi caso el desvío del ordenador es residual, mínimo. Es casi exacto.


----------



## gabrielo (1 Nov 2018)

LuigiDS dijo:


> 1000 kms acabo de recorrer con un Toyota corolla verso 2.2 d4d de 136 cv gasoil. A una velocidad mantenida de 100. Asturias MADRID y vuelta. Consumo según marcador de 4,2. El depósito ignoró cuanto lleva porque nunca he conseguido repostar más de 45 o 46 litros.



lo importante es cuanto consume día a día es relativamente fácil bajar de 5 litros en un viaje largo a 100 kilómetros hora en muchos coches el kit es conduciendo normal como conduce todos los días cuanto consume y luego hacer mediciones en tus trayectos habituales.


----------



## Iron IQ (2 Nov 2018)

gabrielo dijo:


> lo importante es cuanto consume día a día es relativamente fácil bajar de 5 litros en un viaje largo a 100 kilómetros hora en muchos coches el kit es conduciendo normal como conduce todos los días cuanto consume y luego hacer mediciones en tus trayectos habituales.



Esto seria el consumo normal tuyo, de tu caso, no del coche en condiciones medias.


----------



## nando551 (3 Nov 2018)

Mi record de consumo es de 4,1 litros de media en 1.000 km con un citroen c5 del 2008 hidroactiva 2.0 hdi 140 cv.

Después de romper el embrague bimasa no he vuelto a bajar de 6 litros ni a andar a bajas revoluciones.


----------



## criferma (6 Nov 2018)

Mis últimos consumos varían entre 4,2 y 4,8 reales. 99% autovía a 130 de marcador, 120 reales.

La oscilación depende básicamente de la dirección de los trayectos, ya que hay un desnivel de 1000 metros.

Hace un tiempo mi ruta era 70% autovia y 30% nacional y llegué a hacer consumos por debajo de 4 en depositos enteros y medidos en gasolinera.

Motor 1.5 dci Nissan Pulsar, en alianza con Renault. Un auténtico mechero.


----------



## ventxema (13 Nov 2018)

Astra k 1.6d 4,8 medido en gasolinera en toda la vida del coche (76.000 km). Ordenador marca 4.5

80% extrarradio
10% atascos (me escapo de los atascos)
10% autovía

Si pudiera hacer más km en autovía la media bajaría más.


----------



## The Cool Spot (16 Feb 2019)

BMW i3 REX: media 15,7 kWh/100 km. Mayoria de circunvalacion a 80 de limitacion y 90-100 reales. Algo de ciudad con muchas subidas y bajadas. Por la autonomia estimada cada vez que lo ha cogido ella varios dias seguidos, sospecho que la mujer me estropea la media y que si lo llevara solo yo, vista la autonomia que me estima cuando lo he cogido yo los ultimos kilometros, andaría mas bien por los 14. Me sale a 0,60 € los 100 km. con plan vehiculo electrico de iberdrola, cerca de 1€ los 100 km. si incluyo el termino de potencia.


----------



## biba ecuador (16 Feb 2019)

Que potencia tienes contratada?
El punto electrico de carga, cuanto te costó?


----------



## The Cool Spot (17 Feb 2019)

2,3 kW. Me costó unos 500 euros, un policharger, creo que algo menos, fabricado en Navarra. No hubo coste de la instalación porque la hice yo, soy electricista.


----------



## Raullucu (19 Feb 2019)

Primeros valores de consumo tras los primeros 2.500km de un Seat León con el motor 1.5 ACT de 130cv (gasolina). Con una distribución de autopista/nacional/urbano de 70/20/10% aproximadamente y a velocidades siempre legales, 6.0l/100km. Intentaré actualizarlo al llegar a los 10.000km.

Salu2.


----------



## Julianillo (19 Feb 2019)

toyora rav4 hybrid, 6l reales nacional y urbano,


----------



## Iron IQ (19 Feb 2019)

Focus 2005 109CV, Tdci, 325000 Km, 4.7 l/100Km, que cuadra bastante con los cálculos.
Uso mayoritariamente en autovías, carreteras de la red secundaria y montaña cada dos fines de semana.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Feb 2019)

Yo creo que los coches de algunos foreros les crece el gasoil en el deposito, cifras todas muy creibles.


----------



## motoleon (26 Feb 2019)

El secreto está en creerse lo que dice el ordenador del coche, y no molestarse en medirlo en la gasolinera para no llevarse una sorpresa...


----------



## Iron IQ (26 Feb 2019)

motoleon dijo:


> El secreto está en creerse lo que dice el ordenador del coche, y no molestarse en medirlo en la gasolinera para no llevarse una sorpresa...



El secreto está en conducir con una velocidad constante, sin frenadas ni accelerones.


----------



## cucerulo (27 Feb 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> El secreto está en conducir con una velocidad constante, sin frenadas ni accelerones.



Constante y sobre todo moderada, porque como vayas constantemente a 150km/h verás si gasta o no...


----------



## socrates99 (28 Feb 2019)

La gente poniendo el culo en pompa de lo poco que consume su coche,y resulta que la mayoría(no todos)se compa el coche financiado y paga y 30% del coche en intereses a las financieras...muchos muchos litros de combustible son eso.
Hablando de consumos,alguno que tenga un civic nuevo gasoil y nos comente lo que chupa.
Focus del 2005:consumo diario(ciudad,atascos y vias de 50):8,2 litros.
Mismo coche,consumo carretera media 90-100:5,8/6,5 litros
Un motor que tendra en el mercado 15-20 años...menudos adelantos.


----------



## Iron IQ (28 Feb 2019)

socrates99 dijo:


> La gente poniendo el culo en pompa de lo poco que consume su coche,y resulta que la mayoría(no todos)se compa el coche financiado y paga y 30% del coche en intereses a las financieras...muchos muchos litros de combustible son eso.
> Hablando de consumos,alguno que tenga un civic nuevo gasoil y nos comente lo que chupa.
> Focus del 2005:consumo diario(ciudad,atascos y vias de 50):8,2 litros.
> Mismo coche,consumo carretera media 90-100:5,8/6,5 litros
> Un motor que tendra en el mercado 15-20 años...menudos adelantos.



Estos son números del motor de gasolina.


----------



## gabrielo (28 Feb 2019)

socrates99 dijo:


> La gente poniendo el culo en pompa de lo poco que consume su coche,y resulta que la mayoría(no todos)se compa el coche financiado y paga y 30% del coche en intereses a las financieras...muchos muchos litros de combustible son eso.
> Hablando de consumos,alguno que tenga un civic nuevo gasoil y nos comente lo que chupa.
> Focus del 2005:consumo diario(ciudad,atascos y vias de 50):8,2 litros.
> Mismo coche,consumo carretera media 90-100:5,8/6,5 litros
> Un motor que tendra en el mercado 15-20 años...menudos adelantos.



el civic nuevo gasoil es verdad que consume muy poco 4,93 según sprinmotor ese es el resultado medio de de 257 honda civic 1,6 diesel 120 cv


----------



## socrates99 (28 Feb 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Estos son números del motor de gasolina.



Si,si,se me paso,1,6 gasolina 100cv


----------



## socrates99 (28 Feb 2019)

gabrielo dijo:


> el civic nuevo gasoil es verdad que consume muy poco 4,93 según sprinmotor ese es el resultado medio de de 257 honda civic 1,6 diesel 120 cv



Tiene buen motor el honda gasoil,la verdad.


----------



## Stopper (3 Mar 2019)

Ahora que llevo un año con nuevo trayecto para ir al curro el consumo de mi coche ha aumentado:
Vehículo: Astra H gtc cdti 100 CV año 2006.
Trayecto: 4,5 km x 4 (dos idas y vueltas) Urbano, varios semáforos y rotondas.
Los días de frío el coche consume más. Se va a unos 7 L a los 100.
Si hago el mismo trayecto, sin apenas tráfico lo hago a unos 5 L a los 100.
Conducción anticipada, nada de acelerones y dejando el coche rodar por inercia si delante hay cola en rotonda o semáforo en rojo.

En carretera consume demasiado para mi gusto. Para bajar de 4,5 L hay que ir por debajo de 110 km/h y sin aire acondicionado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Mar 2019)

Stopper dijo:


> Ahora que llevo un año con nuevo trayecto para ir al curro el consumo de mi coche ha aumentado:
> Vehículo: Astra H gtc cdti 100 CV año 2006.
> Trayecto: 4,5 km x 4 (dos idas y vueltas) Urbano, varios semáforos y rotondas.
> Los días de frío el coche consume más. Se va a unos 7 L a los 100.
> ...



Según algún forero, su astra de gasolina consume menos que el tuyo de gasoil, es que algunos foreros tienen coches muy especiales, su astra de gasolina cualquier día le devuelve combustible.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (6 Mar 2019)

Honda Jazz 1.5 130 CV (gasolina). Consumo real (calculado con APP fuelio) 7.1l/100km. Conducción normal (no Flanders) con 80% carretera y aceleraciones, adelantamiento, lo que sea necesario.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Mar 2019)

Upeo jailo!


----------



## Stopper (6 Mar 2019)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Según algún forero, su astra de gasolina consume menos que el tuyo de gasoil, es que algunos foreros tienen coches muy especiales, su astra de gasolina cualquier día le devuelve combustible.



Eso parece ciencia ficción. En mi caso puedo conseguir consumos en el entorno de 5 L/100 km en ciudad en determinadas circunstancias. Poco tráfico, lo que permite visualizar a lo lejos si hay semáforo en rojo o no y lo mismo con las rotondas. Eso implica que llevo una velocidad entre 40-60 km/h de manera constante en tercera o cuarta velocidad con dos o tres pequeñas paradas. Cuando hay tráfico (sobre todo a primera hora de la mañana), en el mismo trayecto el consumo se dispara a 7 L/100 km o algo más en día de mucho frío, que se le escucha al coche quejarse hasta que coge temperatura (consumo estimado según ordenador y factor de corrección que hago). Este consumo no está nada mal teniendo en cuenta de que se trata de trayectos muy cortos, de 4,5 km en los que al coche no le da tiempo a ponerse a tono.

El de carretera me parece un consumo más mediocre, si le piso (nunca por encima de 140 km/h) y le enchufo el aire, tranquilamente me voy cerca de los 6 L/100 km. Pero bueno, que hablamos de un coche que tiene casi 13 años y como casi todo lo que ando es por ciudad, tampoco me importa.


----------



## MROV (6 Mar 2019)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> En la moto le pongo 95, el manual no dice nada de 98.
> En el BMW le he puesto hasta ahora 98, que es lo que recomienda el manual, y el último depósito es de 95, voy a comparar consumos y rendimiento. De momento le noto un pelín de nada menos potencia, pero como va bastante sobrado, no es un problema



Potència tiene la. Misma, el octanaje maypr solo. Sirve para que a màxima revs no pierdas potencia


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Mar 2019)

Stopper dijo:


> Eso parece ciencia ficción. En mi caso puedo conseguir consumos en el entorno de 5 L/100 km en ciudad en determinadas circunstancias. Poco tráfico, lo que permite visualizar a lo lejos si hay semáforo en rojo o no y lo mismo con las rotondas. Eso implica que llevo una velocidad entre 40-60 km/h de manera constante en tercera o cuarta velocidad con dos o tres pequeñas paradas. Cuando hay tráfico (sobre todo a primera hora de la mañana), en el mismo trayecto el consumo se dispara a 7 L/100 km o algo más en día de mucho frío, que se le escucha al coche quejarse hasta que coge temperatura (consumo estimado según ordenador y factor de corrección que hago). Este consumo no está nada mal teniendo en cuenta de que se trata de trayectos muy cortos, de 4,5 km en los que al coche no le da tiempo a ponerse a tono.
> 
> El de carretera me parece un consumo más mediocre, si le piso (nunca por encima de 140 km/h) y le enchufo el aire, tranquilamente me voy cerca de los 6 L/100 km. Pero bueno, que hablamos de un coche que tiene casi 13 años y como casi todo lo que ando es por ciudad, tampoco me importa.



El forero al que me refiero, creo recordar que con un 125 cv gasolina consumia 4,2 l y si la apretaba 5 l en autovía. En forocoches se ven consumos más "realistas". Yo tengo gasoil y la media es 5,5 l.


----------



## Fuertes (8 Mar 2019)

Mi promedio después de más de 15.000 kms a gas con el Dacia Logan MCV: 6,75 litros de GLP/100 kms.

De 196 usuarios con el mismo coche en spritmonitor, estoy el 15 con menor consumo.
LPG consumption: 6,75 l/100km - Dacia, Logan MCV, Logan MCV 0.9 TCE GLP Laureate


----------



## gabrielo (8 Mar 2019)

Fuertes dijo:


> Mi promedio después de más de 15.000 kms a gas con el Dacia Logan MCV: 6,75 litros de GLP/100 kms.
> 
> De 196 usuarios con el mismo coche en spritmonitor, estoy el 15 con menor consumo.
> LPG consumption: 6,75 l/100km - Dacia, Logan MCV, Logan MCV 0.9 TCE GLP Laureate



estupendo consumo equivalente a poco mas de 3,5 litros de gasoil.


----------



## Iron IQ (8 Mar 2019)

Que alguien borre los mensajes de este subnormal que confunde nuestro foro con su estercolero.


----------



## Tini6897 (12 Mar 2019)

Es leer este post y deprimirme el mío no lo bajo de sobre 9L/100 (gasolina) y eso que normalmente no paso de 150km/h la madre que me parió menudo ruina


----------



## Don Bocadillon (12 Mar 2019)

Tini6897 dijo:


> Es leer este post y deprimirme el mío no lo bajo de sobre 9L/100 (gasolina) y eso que normalmente no paso de 150km/h la madre que me parió menudo ruina



Seguramente tu eres más honesto que la mayoría de gente contigo mismo. Me gustaría ver los consumos reales de los SUV de gasolina, que se supone son de 6 litros. No deben bajar de tus 9, aunque en el ordenador ponga otra cosa.
Por cierto, que coche es?

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tiraacascalá (13 Mar 2019)

Tini6897 dijo:


> Es leer este post y deprimirme el mío no lo bajo de sobre 9L/100 (gasolina) y eso que normalmente no paso de 150km/h la madre que me parió menudo ruina



Tranquilo, yo con mi 250cv lleva una media de 13l/100 (mucho ciudad).


----------



## pepetemete (18 Mar 2019)

Jaguar XF 4.2 V8 , 18l/100 en ciudad y 9l/100 en autopista a 160-180 km/h más o menos, pero disfruto que no veas


----------



## OYeah (22 Mar 2019)

nando551 dijo:


> Mi record de consumo es de 4,1 litros de media en 1.000 km con un citroen c5 del 2008 hidroactiva 2.0 hdi 140 cv.
> 
> Después de romper el embrague bimasa no he vuelto a bajar de 6 litros ni a andar a bajas revoluciones.




Pero a qué revoluciones ibas?

Os comeis mucho la cabeza con un litro arriba o abajo, que puede suponer quizas 10-20 euros al mes como mucho.

Es una locura la de tonterias que se nos meten en la cabeza en estos tiempos. Mucho tiempo libre.


----------



## nando551 (22 Mar 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero a qué revoluciones ibas?
> 
> Os comeis mucho la cabeza con un litro arriba o abajo, que puede suponer quizas 10-20 euros al mes como mucho.
> 
> Es una locura la de tonterias que se nos meten en la cabeza en estos tiempos. Mucho tiempo libre.




Fue en un foro de citroen tiempo ha... tampoco sabía que los embragues bimasa son de CRISTAL.
Por suerte tengo suerte. No me costó nada el cambio de embrague.

Como apunte diré que le pegue un golpín abajo en el aparcamiento de la fábrica. Se le me fue todo el aceite sin darme cuenta.. el motor petó. Tampoco me costó nada, lo metieron por el seguro de estrangis.... 6.000 euros que me ahorré.

Así que tengo el coche desde el 2010 pero con el motor cambiado desde el 2017.

A veces las desgracias hacen que tenga uno coche semi nuevo. Es la suerte de tener suerte....


----------



## automono (29 Mar 2019)

fiat doblo, viaje de 290km, a 90-100, 4,8l marca el cuadro.
Las.veces que he ido a 120 todo el rato, sobre los 6'5--6'9

motor 1.3 diesel 100cv


----------



## pepetemete (29 Mar 2019)

Los 8 cilindros en ciudad son mortales, pero en carretera te puedes divertir sin miedo a gastar una barbaridad ,que sinceramente me la sopla porque el coche lo utilizo normalmente cuando hago viajes y no ando mirando lo que consume.
Voy rapidito pero sin hacer el monguer, sin presionar al adelantar ni haciendo maniobras arriesgadas, y mientras pueda disfrutaré de mi V8


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (1 Abr 2019)

El mío tiene seis cilindros (3.5L) pero solo funcionan 4 en ciudad. En carretera no sé cuánto consume pero me dura 700-800 kms un tanque.


----------



## Iron IQ (2 Abr 2019)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> El mío tiene seis cilindros (3.5L) pero solo funcionan 4 en ciudad. En carretera no sé cuánto consume pero me dura 700-800 kms un tanque.



Debe de ser un tanque de 80L o mas.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (2 Abr 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Debe de ser un tanque de 80L o mas.



70, pero ponle que hablamos de 60 porque 10 son de la reserva. La idea es que el motor es eficiente dentro de lo que cabe.


----------



## asiqué (7 Abr 2019)

hola, segun el ordenador de abordo de mi antiguo golf 3 GT 1.6 16v del año 97 de casa al trabajo, unos 35km hacia medias de 4.5 a 5 litros a los 100. 
Gastaba menos de 2 litros por trayecto, repostando a 1,20 eran redondeo a 2.50 euros por viaje en carburante


----------



## nando551 (9 Abr 2019)

pepetemete dijo:


> Los 8 cilindros en ciudad son mortales, pero en carretera te puedes divertir sin miedo a gastar una barbaridad ,que sinceramente me la sopla porque el coche lo utilizo normalmente cuando hago viajes y no ando mirando lo que consume.
> Voy rapidito pero sin hacer el monguer, sin presionar al adelantar ni haciendo maniobras arriesgadas, y mientras pueda disfrutaré de mi V8



Tu si que vales. Si lo disfrutas mucho a 150/160 y no gasta demasiado. Que te quiten lo bailao.

Le tengo echao el ojo al shelby gt 5.0, para el año que viene ya le puedo pagar. El "problema" es que mi coche es del 2010 y con el motor cambiado en 2017, no tiene ni 20.000 km... así que el coche me durará 10 años más lo menos. El próximo va a ser una bomba de esas... o un 205 diesel.....  

A mi me consume unos 8 litros llevandole a 150/160... así que encantado con el (y con la hidractiva3...)



asier87 dijo:


> hola, segun el ordenador de abordo de mi antiguo golf 3 GT 1.6 16v del año 97 de casa al trabajo, unos 35km hacia medias de 4.5 a 5 litros a los 100.
> Gastaba menos de 2 litros por trayecto, repostando a 1,20 eran redondeo a 2.50 euros por viaje en carburante



Un amigo tiene el mismo coche y está loco por quitarle, de 10 litros no le baja y consume mucho aceite. Una pena de motor para un coche tan guapo.


----------



## pepetemete (9 Abr 2019)

nando551 dijo:


> Tu si que vales. Si lo disfrutas mucho a 150/160 y no gasta demasiado. Que te quiten lo bailao.
> 
> Le tengo echao el ojo al shelby gt 5.0, para el año que viene ya le puedo pagar. El "problema" es que mi coche es del 2010 y con el motor cambiado en 2017, no tiene ni 20.000 km... así que el coche me durará 10 años más lo menos. El próximo va a ser una bomba de esas... o un 205 diesel.....



Lo peor de todo es que ahora, todo lo que sea bajar de V8 es como viajar en carromato  

Suerte con el Shelby


----------



## gabrielo (9 Abr 2019)

haber si falconetti nos regala su Peugeot 406 eléctrico ese que recorrió en 6 meses 500 vueltas a expaña


----------



## biba ecuador (11 Abr 2019)

asier87 dijo:


> hola, segun el ordenador de abordo de mi antiguo golf 3 GT 1.6 16v del año 97 de casa al trabajo, unos 35km hacia medias de 4.5 a 5 litros a los 100.
> Gastaba menos de 2 litros por trayecto, repostando a 1,20 eran redondeo a 2.50 euros por viaje en carburante



Habrá alguien que se lo crea? Algun votante de porremos, quizas?


----------



## biba ecuador (11 Abr 2019)

Kia sportage o como se escriba. Es de un vecino y dice que le gasta entre 8 y 10 en ciudad y 7 en carretera flanders style. En cuanto le pisa o un poco o vienen cuestas, se dispara a 10-12
Toyota aygo de mu mujer: entre 4,5 y 5 en ciudad y 3,5 en carretera a 80/90 
Peugeot 208 1.2 gasolina: entre 6 y 7 en ciudad y 5 en carretera convencional, en autovia a partir de 110 se dispara el consumo
Audi a1 tdi: 5 en ciudad y entre 4 y 4,5 en nacional a 80/90, 5,5 en autovia a 120/130


----------



## PACOEMOS (11 Abr 2019)

Este no gasta nada


----------



## asiqué (11 Abr 2019)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Habrá alguien que se lo crea? Algun votante de porremos, quizas?



tengo un video del ordenador que lo demuestra, si no sabes conducir no insultes a los demas , si eres el tipico listo que cuesta abajo pisa el acelerador o acelera para suplir carencias sexuales no la tomes con los demas

no subo el video por ser muy pesado y rechazado por servidor


----------



## motoleon (11 Abr 2019)

Aún no sabéis que los ordenadores de abordo mienten? Esas cifras que dais son falsas. Hay que medirlo a l antigua, en surtidor. Informaros, por favor.


----------



## DarkGabo (12 Abr 2019)

Pongo mi aportacion

Renault Express del 89 Gasolina 1.4 60 cv Carburador 7 litros/100 km rugiendo fuerte 110 km/h Cargada hasta arriba (de peso) se pone en 8 litros

Citroen Jumper 2003 Diesel 2.2 100 cv 10 litros/100 vaya a 90 o 110 gasta lo mismo. Estoy harto de comprobarlo un deposito de 80 litros 800 kms clavados a 90 y a 110 comprobandolo en viajes de 600 kms a 120 se pone en algo mas porque se queda en 700 kms el deposito. Curiosamente cargada (alrededor de 800 kilos) me gasta casi lo mismo

Renault 21 TXE Gasolina del 87 2.0 120 cv 7,5 litros /100 a 120 km/h Curiosamente el ordenador de abordo del 21 si es sincero, en esa epoca no necesitaban mentir en esto.

Renault 21 GTD Diesel del 87 2068 cc 65cv 6,5 litros /100 a 120 km/h, 5'5 a 100 kms/h


----------



## piensaflexible (17 Abr 2019)

Yo veo mas realista cuando uno hace trayectos similares cada mes, ver lo que le cuesta en diesel o gasolina , ir a todas partes.
Por ejemplo, Peugeot 207 diesel de motor pequeño, ir todos los días a trabajar ( 30 Km diarios) y moverse el fin de semana un poco, unos 60 euros al mes de gasolina. Es un mecherito con 12 años y que dure.


----------



## Harrymorgan (19 Abr 2019)

pepetemete dijo:


> Jaguar XF 4.2 V8 , 18l/100 en ciudad y 9l/100 en autopista a 160-180 km/h más o menos, pero disfruto que no veas



Yo tengo un Xj de la anterior generación, con 11 años, 8V... Y 8 cilindros manda!!!

En autovía puedes lograr unos consumos muy razonables de unos 8l yendo a velocidades legales y 9l dándole caña... Eso sí, en ciudad mejor ni mirar el consumo...

Por contra mi viejo 318d es un mecherillo con una gran potencia para lo que consume

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepetemete (19 Abr 2019)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo tengo un Xj de la anterior generación, con 11 años, 8V... Y 8 cilindros manda!!!
> 
> En autovía puedes lograr unos consumos muy razonables de unos 8l yendo a velocidades legales y 9l dándole caña... Eso sí, en ciudad mejor ni mirar el consumo...
> 
> ...



Tú sí que sabes 

Gato salvaje MANDA 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Forchetto (19 Abr 2019)

nando551 dijo:


> Le tengo echao el ojo al shelby gt 5.0, para el año que viene ya le puedo pagar.



La verdad es que no sé que ve la gente en esos Shelbys...:


----------



## Stopper (19 Abr 2019)

Me estoy acordando del pvto Daewoo Lanos que tuve (1999-2006) antes del Astra que tengo ahora. Aquello chupaba lo que no está en los escritos para un motor gasolina de unos 80 CV. Hablo de memoria, pero creo recordar que en ciudad se iba cerca de los 12 L y en carretera se acercaba a los 10 a velocidades normales (110-120). Una vez hice la prueba de rodar a 80-90 km/h durante una semana en la autovía (100 km al día) y el consumo fue de unos 8 L / 100km. No recomiendo este vehículo a nadie ni aunque se lo regalen, todavía se ve alguno por la calle. Cuando conduje el Astra por primera vez después de dejar aquel hierro con ruedas me dio la sensación de estar pilotando una nave espacial.


----------



## Isuzu (20 Abr 2019)

asier87 dijo:


> tengo un video del ordenador que lo demuestra, si no sabes conducir no insultes a los demas , si eres el tipico listo que cuesta abajo pisa el acelerador o acelera para suplir carencias sexuales no la tomes con los demas
> 
> no subo el video por ser muy pesado y rechazado por servidor



Yo tuve ese mismo coche y si el terreno era irregular se iba por encima de 7. Me parecen extrañas esas medias mas propias del 1.9 Tdi. Además el desarrollo de aquel coche era cortito. A 110 ibas sobre 3000 vueltas.
En ciudad no gastaba mucho pero en carretera a 120 no bajaba de 7 jamás. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A500FU mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Abr 2019)

Isuzu dijo:


> Yo tuve ese mismo coche y si el terreno era irregular se iba por encima de 7. Me parecen extrañas esas medias mas propias del 1.9 Tdi. Además el desarrollo de aquel coche era cortito. A 110 ibas sobre 3000 vueltas.
> En ciudad no gastaba mucho pero en carretera a 120 no bajaba de 7 jamás.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A500FU mediante Tapatalk



No diga eso, un consumo que no lo hace ni un híbrido, no le quite la ilusión al hombre.


----------



## flawless11 (1 May 2019)

Buenos días, acabo de descubrir este hilo buscando información sobre mi próximo coche y aprovecho para hablar de los consumos de los vehículos que he tenido las dos últimas décadas por si le pudiese resultar de interés a alguien:

1. Jeep Grand Cherokee TD de 140cv, la verdad es que no recuerdo exactamente los consumos que hacía pero he mirado en internet y da una media de 11,7 que me parece bastante más de lo que hacía yo, pero seguramente me falle la memoria, yo juraría que lo bajaba de 10 litros (bien es cierto que por aquel entonces hacía mucha carretera y vivo a las afueras, por lo que pisaba poca ciudad).

2. Audi TT Quattro 225cv, de los primeros. Consumo por ciudad no lo recuerdo muy excesivo, posiblemente sobre los 11-12 litros sin ir a paso de tortuga tampoco, el consumo mixto rara vez superó los 11 litros. El récord lo tengo en un viaje de abuelo por autovía a ritmos de 100-110 creo recordar que hizo 7,3, en viajes a velocidades ligeramente por encima de los límites rondaba los 9 (140-150).

3. Audi A6 2.4 V6 Quattro 180cv, aquí el consumo en ciudad se va a los 14-15 conduciendo de forma muy suave, en viajes a ritmos legales ronda los 9, viaje de abuelo se puede bajar de 8.

4. Mercedes SLK 55 AMG, en ciudad yendo a paso de tortuga se va a los 14-15, a ritmos más alegres (sin pisarle ni muchísimo menos) hago medias de 17-20, y por encima de eso lo que quieras y más. En carretera recuerdo hacer el típico test de abuelo como con los anteriores y conseguí bajarlo de los 10, pero me costó. Por autovía a velocidades legales o moderadamente por encima de las mismas (120-135) se puede bajar de los 11 litros con relativa facilidad.

Todos los consumos medidos con el ordenador de abordo, alguna vez he hecho mediciones reales y suelen ser ligeramente superiores, hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (7 May 2019)

Actualmente tengo:

Alfa Romeo GTV T.S. 1.8

Consumos:
Ciudad: 13-12 l
mixto: 9-10 l
Carretera: 8-8,5 l modo eco flanders

144.000 km - solo cambiado la correa de distribución y ponerle aceite mimoso para el coche

Opel Corsa C sri 1.2

Consumos:
Ciudad: 10-12 l
Mixto: 8,5-9,5 l
Carretera: 6,5-7,5 l

89.000 km 

Mantenimiento mínimo, ni bombas, ni correas ni nada, la verdad que luego veo los electrodomésticos de hoy en día me dan ganas de llorar, este segmento esta a punto de desaparecer. 

Mucho tiene que cambiar la cosa para que me compre un coche nuevo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 May 2019)

keverson303 dijo:


> Actualmente tengo:
> 
> Alfa Romeo GTV T.S. 1.8
> 
> ...



No mucho, que nos prohiban circular en las capitales con los coches viejos, es lo que se está intuyendo y se va oliendo estos años para que compremos coches nuevos. El mío está ya casi en los 332 mil.


----------



## gabrielo (27 May 2019)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No mucho, que nos prohiban circular en las capitales con los coches viejos, es lo que se está intuyendo y se va oliendo estos años para que compremos coches nuevos. El mío está ya casi en los 332 mil.



abria que comprar saxos viejos por todo europa y echarles aceite girasol ,el olor a fritanga no es contaminación.


----------



## Jsn (3 Jun 2019)

Tras 212.000 kms, 

Ford Focus 1.6 TDCI 2.005: 5,13 l/100. 4,5 l/100 por autovía a 95 km/h.


----------



## Iron IQ (4 Jun 2019)

Jsn dijo:


> Tras 212.000 kms,
> 
> Ford Focus 1.6 TDCI 2.005: 5,13 l/100. 4,5 l/100 por autovía a 95 km/h.



El mismo mío con 335.000 km tiene el consumo medio de 4.9 verificado varias veces y me da que la indicación es correcta.


----------



## Jsn (4 Jun 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> El mismo mío con 335.000 km tiene el consumo medio de 4.9 verificado varias veces y me da que la indicación es correcta.



Cada vez que reposto combustible anoto los kilómetros y el volumen repostado.

Por eso el dato lo he calculado a partir de los litros acumulados de gasoil consumidos para recorrer esos 212.000 km. No es un consumo parcial, sino total en toda la vida del vehículo.


----------



## tarchan (5 Jun 2019)

Mi Fiesta ST mk8 en el último viaje de unos 600 Km. (80% autovía - 20% nacional) me hizo 6,4 de ordenador (6,7 reales por los Km recorridos entre reserva y reserva), en ciudad me gasta entre 8 y 9 litros más o menos, muy bien para la potencia que llevo en el pedal.


----------



## Papau (9 Jun 2019)

Totalmente de acuerdo. Cada uno es un mundo y la variación de consumo depende de muchos factores. Comenzando por como te guste pisar, el trayecto que hagas de urbano y carretera y en que zona estés, no es lo mismo que te comas a diario puertos de montaña, que siempre vayas por llano. 

Pero está de lujo hacerte una idea más aproximada de la realidad. 


Panzerfaust dijo:


> No sé, estos estudios son tan relativos, el consumo varía muchísimo de unas manos a otras y depende tambien de la calidad del carburante, estado de la mecánica etc etc
> 
> En mi caso, un Octavia del 2002 familiar, 1.9 TDI, el consumo que marca el fabricante estaba creo por los 5L escasos. Yo le hago medias de 4,5 REALES, no de ordenador si no con la cuenta de la vieja Kms/litros.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Jun 2019)

No se si ponerlo en este hilo.
Supuestamente indican qué coches llegan a más de 400.000 kms pero pinchando en el enlace ni aceptando cookies logro ver nada. 
¿Los demás veis el artículo?

40 Automóviles Que Duran Más De 400,000 Kilómetros | Buzzdrives.com


----------



## Iron IQ (13 Jun 2019)

Aprovecho este hilo para ver si alguien sabe los desarrollos de la caja manual de 6 velocidades de Citroen C3 nuevo, con el motor de 110 CV gasolina.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Jun 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Aprovecho este hilo para ver si alguien sabe los desarrollos de la caja manual de 6 velocidades de Citroen C3 nuevo, con el motor de 110 CV gasolina.



Eso siempre lo mejor es un foro de citroen, suele haber gente que trabaja en PSA.


----------



## Gorsar (16 Jun 2019)

Ahora van muchos coches y creo que las autoridades deben lucharlo de algún modo. Hay que hacer que 50% de esta gente cambie sus coches por vehículos electricos y en el futuro todos los demás también


----------



## Bifendo (17 Jun 2019)

Compré el auto hace poco y no consuma 15 litros en la ciudad. Antes no pensaba como iba a llenar este coche pero ahora estoy pensando que debo comprar para la ciudad algún híbrido


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Jun 2019)

un pequeño consejo, la presión de las ruedas se nota muchísimo.

Mis ruedas pierden sobre todo en cuanto empieza el calor cuando me doy cuenta las llevo a 1,3 bares (poquisimo, ya se ve visualmente que estan aplanadas) y tranquilamente sube un 25% el consumo de combustible.

Las pones a 2,5 y de puta madre.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (26 Jun 2019)

Mazda CX-5 (no me machaquéis los anti-SUVs)

2.0 165 CV gasolina

El cuadro marca 7,4 litros a los 100 kms (mi calculos me salen por encima de los 7,6)
20% urbano - 80% autopista.

Acabo de hacer los 10.000 kms asi que espero se pueda optimizar algo a partir de aquí.


----------



## Iron IQ (26 Jun 2019)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Mazda CX-5 (no me machaquéis los anti-SUVs)
> 
> 2.0 165 CV gasolina
> 
> ...



Es un atmosférico, para bajar el consumo lo importante es tener un buen filtro de aire.


----------



## Dolphin (27 Jun 2019)

Citroen C elysee blue hdi 1.6 - mi media en los ultimos 9999km es de 4,6 litros /100km. haciendo bastante ciudad sin pegarle apretones la verdad


----------



## gabrielo (29 Jun 2019)

Dolphin dijo:


> Citroen C elysee blue hdi 1.6 - mi media en los ultimos 9999km es de 4,6 litros /100km. haciendo bastante ciudad sin pegarle apretones la verdad



es un Citroën c3 con culo gordo


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jul 2019)

Dolphin dijo:


> Citroen C elysee blue hdi 1.6 - mi media en los ultimos 9999km es de 4,6 litros /100km. haciendo bastante ciudad sin pegarle apretones la verdad



Coche de gasoil y ciudad y son 4,6L,¿algo más?


----------



## amgomez (2 Jul 2019)

Citroen C3 II 1.1 gasolina de 60 CV. 
Chupa como su puta madre: 11 litros / 100 km, 100% ciudad.

Por cierto, ¿lo veis normal? Cuando va por autovia (casi nunca) a velocidad constante (100 kmh) el ordenador pone 5/6 litros de instantanea, pero en ciudad se le vá la olla.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Jul 2019)

amgomez dijo:


> Citroen C3 II 1.1 gasolina de 60 CV.
> Chupa como su puta madre: 11 litros / 100 km, 100% ciudad.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿lo veis normal? Cuando va por autovia (casi nunca) a velocidad constante (100 kmh) el ordenador pone 5/6 litros de instantanea, pero en ciudad se le vá la olla.



En ciudad los consumos son altos, tienes que pillar mucho semáforo eso si para pasar de 10.
Otra opción es mecarun.


----------



## Dolphin (9 Jul 2019)

gabrielo dijo:


> es un Citroën c3 con culo gordo



Jeje si tienes toda la razon


----------



## Dolphin (9 Jul 2019)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Coche de gasoil y ciudad y son 4,6L,¿algo más?



En Carretera son 3.8/4 litros sin darle chicha ninguna. a 90/kmh Si no te lo crees te puedo enviar una foto.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Jul 2019)

alguien ha posteado consumos de un volvo V40 t3 gasolina? por casualidad??


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Jul 2019)

Dolphin dijo:


> En Carretera son 3.8/4 litros sin darle chicha ninguna. a 90/kmh Si no te lo crees te puedo enviar una foto.



En carretera a 90, en ciudad ni jarto vino.


----------



## Fuertes (10 Jul 2019)

Ds_84 dijo:


> alguien ha posteado consumos de un volvo V40 t3 gasolina? por casualidad??



Gasoline consumption: Volvo - V40 - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Iron IQ (10 Jul 2019)

gabrielo dijo:


> es un Citroën c3 con culo gordo



Te refieres al C3 anterior, seguramente. El nuevo no tiene nada en común con C-Elisee, ni en aspecto ni en motores aunque el diésel es el mismo.


----------



## Diego Almazán (13 Jul 2019)

Ayer hice 800 kms con un mazda 6 2.2 y por muy poquito no llega a seis litros, casi todo autovía pero alegre al pedal.


----------



## f700b (14 Jul 2019)

Honda jazz 1.2 del 2007 . 78cv.
Con la bajada de velocidad a 90 km/h . 4’7 litros reales. Con a/a.
A 80 en quinta le puedes ver consumo de ordenador de 3’8 pero eso no es real.
En ciudad en invierno trallectos cortos se puede ir a 10.
Los coches también gastan según la suavidad del pie derecho.


----------



## J-Z (17 Jul 2019)

A 160 creo que marcaba 14-15 litros, no mire cuando lo puse a más.


----------



## Julianillo (2 Ago 2019)

toyota rav4 2019 , 5 litros de media a los 100 mixto carretera a 110 km/h y ciudad


----------



## Nobita (4 Ago 2019)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> Mazda CX-5 (no me machaquéis los anti-SUVs)
> 
> 2.0 165 CV gasolina
> 
> ...



¿Que tal en general ese motor?Un amiguete esta pensando en comprar un Mazda 3 con el mismo.


----------



## mateoysuguitarra (4 Ago 2019)

Nobita dijo:


> ¿Que tal en general ese motor?Un amiguete esta pensando en comprar un Mazda 3 con el mismo.



De momento ninguna pega. Muy contento.

Motor muy suave y refinado.Con un consumo razonable.
Hay que tener en cuenta que es un motor atmosférico sin turbo. 
No pega el "tirón" del turbo y por eso hay que llevarlo altito de vueltas que es donde mejor se desenvuelve. Aún así responde si le das un "pisotón".

Yo estoy encantado la verdad.


----------



## gabrielo (4 Ago 2019)

mateoysuguitarra dijo:


> De momento ninguna pega. Muy contento.
> 
> Motor muy suave y refinado.Con un consumo razonable.
> Hay que tener en cuenta que es un motor atmosférico sin turbo.
> ...



haciendo las revistas comparaciones con 1,0 de seat o el 1,0 de Ford o el 1,2 de Peugeot que tanto cacarean que son el no va mas en consumo pues resulta que el 2000 atmosférico tiene un consumo a la altura de el de seat que de todos los motores nuevos es el que menos consume y eso suena muy bien y mejor suena un 2000 atmosférico en tema de duración del motor.


----------



## rory (10 Ago 2019)

Hiueputas, cuánto consumiría una Toyota Hilux tirando de una caravana mediana?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Ago 2019)

Depende mucho tu estilo de conducción.

Yo prefiero ir a fuego, me siento vivo, me exasperan estos flanders que van pisando huevos no vaya a ser que gasten 2 gotas más de gasolina. ¡¡¡Vive la vida me cago en Dios!!! Especialmente triste cuando ves un flanders con un coche de más de 20.000 euros.

Ahora en serio: ¿de verdad os merece la pena tardar 20 minutos más en llegar al trabajo por pillar una ristra de semáforos en rojo por ir en modo flanders todo el camino? Yo valoro mi tiempo libre. Asi que a quemar gasofa como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## rory (10 Ago 2019)

Dale duro man. Yo también llevo la mala leche por montera. Ayer un hijueputa me aparcó malamente su mierdacarro ocupando dos sitios. Le reventé un espejo y me deleite rayando su pintura de los chinos. No es el primero y veo que cada vez aparcan menos en mi calle.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ago 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Depende mucho tu estilo de conducción.
> 
> Yo prefiero ir a fuego, me siento vivo, me exasperan estos flanders que van pisando huevos no vaya a ser que gasten 2 gotas más de gasolina. ¡¡¡Vive la vida me cago en Dios!!! Especialmente triste cuando ves un flanders con un coche de más de 20.000 euros.
> 
> Ahora en serio: ¿de verdad os merece la pena tardar 20 minutos más en llegar al trabajo por pillar una ristra de semáforos en rojo por ir en modo flanders todo el camino? Yo valoro mi tiempo libre. Asi que a quemar gasofa como si no hubiese un mañana.



Tanta prisa para esperar en un mierda donald para comer una cosa que dicen que es de carne. Cada uno valora su tiempo, veo a muchos hacer el lco en el día a día al trabajo, al final con el tráfico pueden hasta lograr llegar un minuto antes que yo, seguro que son muy felices poner en riesgo la vida de los demás por ese tiempo.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Ago 2019)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Tanta prisa para esperar en un mierda donald para comer una cosa que dicen que es de carne. Cada uno valora su tiempo, veo a muchos hacer el lco en el día a día al trabajo, al final con el tráfico pueden hasta lograr llegar un minuto antes que yo, seguro que son muy felices poner en riesgo la vida de los demás por ese tiempo.



Correcto, y luego si les multan... que el estado está para recaudar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ago 2019)

la_trotona dijo:


> Correcto, y luego si les multan... que el estado está para recaudar.



Es la contradicción del fabricante y de todos, me incluyo, no digamos de los que "prueban coches". He oido a gente, joder es que con 180 cv va un poco justo, es que pesa 1400 kg y tal, es pesado para tan pocos cv. No sé por donde circulan, hace poco hice 2700 kms, tengo un tractor de 90 cv y estoy todo el rato vigilando para no pasarme de velocidad, que suerte tienen esos jodios, por lo que se ve el único que ve a los de verde soy yo y algunos tarados más.
En una comarcal por Guadalajara a las 4 de la tarde escondidos en unos arbustos, bajada de límite 90, te pensarás, aquí no se pueden poner, pues no, ahí con su radar en el cochee esperando que en la bajada te pases de 100. Lo mismo es que hay gente que le gusta pagar multas, todo puede ser, además de que en muchas carreteras adelantar es jugartela continuamente.


----------



## dedalus (18 Ago 2019)

Para ciudad lo que prima para el consumo es la masa del vehículo. En carretera además el factor de forma del vehículo y la superficie enfrentada al viento.

Efectivamente el concepto de SUV es lo peor en todo y consume mucho menos el station wagon que se llevaba antes, de coches grandes.
Lo que menos gasta de todo son los compactos de segmento B. Que hasta hace nada eran el coche más común.

En el rendimiento del motor, si es diesel, la tecnología de inyección como de moderna sea, lo más vetusto de precámara. Lo más nuevo inyección directa multietapa con inyectores piezoeléctricos (como Fiat JTDM). Ya desde el common rail va a ir bien. A veces lía un poco porque parte de la mejora de rendimiento de los nuevos se la comen los sistemas anticontaminación y no hay nada que hacer.
Si es gasolina, los carburadores hay que ajustarlos bien y con frecuencia y nadie se va a molestar hoy en día. Toda la vida se les hizo andar ricos, con lo que el motor iba bien pero gastaba bastante y soltaba humos chungos con hidrocarburos sin quemar. La inyección indirecta, mejor multipunto, es lo más fiable que hay, la directa consumirá menos, y ahora los coches llevan una combinada directa e indirecta para no contaminar tanto.

En la cilindrada mosquearos con los CV/litro, especialmente con algunos otto de ahora de cilindradas canijas y a lo mejor 140CV.

Fuera de eso, según se le de al pié y la palanca se sacan diferencias a lo mejor de un 30% a igualdad de carga. Podeis asumir que los consumos de fabricante son los mejores absolutos porque los sacan pilotos especializados en sacarlos.
Para sacarlos mejor aún, o mides en un tramo con bajada de cota, o aligeras mucho el coche del peso de serie, o haces trucajes gordos en el motor para quitar restricciones al aire que son piratísimos. Pero olvidaros, que no vais a ir por la autopista a 80 en una nave sin viento.


----------



## Iron IQ (21 Ago 2019)

Citroen C3 110CV, 6 velocidades 1.2L gasolina, 3 cilindros. 
Casi 2000 Km en su primer mes de vida y el consumo está en 5.8 con AACC en uso, 70% autovia y el resto la red secundaria y ciudad.
Conducción mas bien alegre, sin superar los limites ni dejarlos lejos (velocidad media sobre unos 68Km/h).
Un poco incomodo el asistente de arranque en pendiente pero le voy pillando el truco.


----------



## Plutarko (24 Ago 2019)

800km con el hyundai ioniq híbrido encufable. Pero sin poder cargar la batería en todo el trayecto y con el coche cargado 2 adultos y un niño. Prácticamente todo el camino por autovía a 120kmh. 21,9km por litro o lo que es lo mismo 4,56 litros a los 100.

Aún me queda gasolina para unos 200km más. Era el depósito que llene a mediados de junio. Como este verano casi solo lo he usado en trayectos cortos va con una media de 1,6l/100 después del viaje largo. 

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KENSHIN (24 Ago 2019)

Toyota avensis. D4D 2.2 150cv de serie...181 reprogramado...trayecto Madrid-Aldea de Lugo..475 km por el puerto de Guadarrama y por la N VI...después autovía y desde Ponferrada por la N120...luego por una carretera comarcal...
5.7 l/100km según el ordenador....
A velocidad variable según el tráfico y la carretera..pero vamos en autovía unos 140 de marcador.


----------



## tiraacascalá (6 Sep 2019)

Corolla hibrido 180cv familiar. En ciudad conduciendo normal 5,9-6,2, pisandole sube hasta 6.5. Se que pisando huevos puedes bajarle a 5,5

El modelo con 122cv si que puedes hacer consumos de menos de 5l/100 pero se me hacia corto. 

En cuanto al resto, como todo toyota es un coche que tiene poco mantenimiento a largo plazo y dan 10 años de garantia si lo llevas a la casa.


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Sep 2019)

JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Depende mucho tu estilo de conducción.
> 
> Yo prefiero ir a fuego, me siento vivo, me exasperan estos flanders que van pisando huevos no vaya a ser que gasten 2 gotas más de gasolina. ¡¡¡Vive la vida me cago en Dios!!! Especialmente triste cuando ves un flanders con un coche de más de 20.000 euros.
> 
> Ahora en serio: ¿de verdad os merece la pena tardar 20 minutos más en llegar al trabajo por pillar una ristra de semáforos en rojo por ir en modo flanders todo el camino? Yo valoro mi tiempo libre. Asi que a quemar gasofa como si no hubiese un mañana.




Hay que entender el funcionamiento del motor y de la caja de cambios ir lento no significa exactamente gastar menos gasolina. Salir a fuego en un semáforo en primera si que te quema la gasolina, es poner al coche a 4000 vueltas equivalente a conducción deportiva por lo que gastará el doble de lo normal, de 7 litros pasará a 14. Yo tengo un coche automático y muy pesado (volvo s80 antiguo) salgo suave en los semáforos y voy cogiendo velocidad de esta forma puedo ir a 80kmh por ciudad si lo deseo y consumir lo mínimo lo que penaliza el consumo son los acelerones.

Otra cosa muy estúpida es darle mucha cera al coche si el semáforo está en rojo, te dan un premio por llegar antes al semáforo? SI veo un semáforo en rojo a lo lejos dejo al coche llevar, incluso en punto muerto, y ya acelero cuando se pone en verde. CUando más gasolina se gasta es en parar/arrancar y lo mejor es cuando paso a todos esos que iban con tanta prisa.


----------



## gabrielo (7 Sep 2019)

tiraacascalá dijo:


> Corolla hibrido 180cv familiar. En ciudad conduciendo normal 5,9-6,2, pisandole sube hasta 6.5. Se que pisando huevos puedes bajarle a 5,5
> 
> El modelo con 122cv si que puedes hacer consumos de menos de 5l/100 pero se me hacia corto.
> 
> En cuanto al resto, como todo toyota es un coche que tiene poco mantenimiento a largo plazo y dan 10 años de garantia si lo llevas a la casa.



el consumo es bueno pero no como dicen los probadores que hablaban de consumos muy parecidos o incluso menores al 208 hdi 100 cv que es de largo es coche diesel que menos consume en torno a 4,2 4,3 reales


----------



## javiwell (10 Sep 2019)

El último grito en bajo consumo, mayor autonomía, menos impuestos y precio asequible del vehículo: vehículos con instalación de GNC de fábrica:

Coches a gas natural comprimido en España: cómo funcionan, dónde repostar y 15 modelos que ya puedes comprar

Habrá que esperar a que haya mas estaciones de repostaje de GNC, Naturgy ya está trabajando en ello para que haya en todas las provincias de España.


----------



## Emplea Formación (10 Sep 2019)

¿Dónde puedo encontrar más gráficas como estas pero para camiones?





jotace dijo:


> Tenía por casa una revista en la que comparaban los consumos homologados de los vehículos con los "reales". El artículo va más allá de la mera exposición de estas tablas resumen, y nos cuenta también los trucos que usan las marcas para homologar bajos consumos. Iré poniendo las tablas conforme me dé tiempo a irlas subiendo.
> Los consumos "reales" se han medido en *ciclo combinado* (ciudad-carretera-autovía) a velocidades legales y *sin ir chafando güevos*, por diferentes redactores de la revista. Fijaos en el detalle que coches similares con el mismo motor hacen consumos muy parecidos sino iguales.
> El código de colores significa:
> *verde*: está por debajo de la media de diferencia de consumo homologado vs real de la categoría.
> ...


----------



## jotace (10 Sep 2019)

Emplea Formación dijo:


> ¿Dónde puedo encontrar más gráficas como estas pero para camiones?



Ni idea. Compré la revista y venía.
Fue antes del escándalo de las emisiones de VW y que cambiaran los ensayos de homologación.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Sep 2019)

Es la mezcla de aire y carburante, está desequilibrada, por eso petardea en tercera, alarga un milisegundo el impulso del inyector y le darás mil vueltas a cualquiera.


----------



## schalter (27 Sep 2019)

En homologacion desactivan todo.
Va el coche sin calefaccion, aire acondicionado, etc etc. Ademas usan una version basica sin extras (los extras del coche suelen necesitar electricidad y ademas añaden unos kg extra aqui y alla).


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Sep 2019)

Ni eso hace falta, para homologar conduce un profesional , yo mismo que he hecho los cursos de conducción económica ( ahora le llaman eficiente) bajo del consumo oficial a cualquier coche.
El conductor normal NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA DE HACER CONDUCCIÓN ECONÓMICA, suelen decir disparates como VELOCIDAD ESTABLE y aceleran en las cuestas para lograr esa velocidad, usan el cruise control que es el mayor enemigo del consumo, no reducen por no subir de revoluciones, usan mucho freno... cuando hay que hacer justo lo contrario.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## jainalo (4 Oct 2019)

VW en cuarta posición (ene-sep) y habiendo estafado.
Y Tesla creciendo como la espuma.


----------



## tutti201212 (8 Oct 2019)

El futuro son los vehículos eléctricos cuando bajen mas los precios,como toda tecnología,al principio es cara.
Vision EQS: Nuevo sedan eléctrico de Mercedes-Benz - Avatar Energía


----------



## Fuertes (8 Oct 2019)

tutti201212 dijo:


> El futuro son los vehículos eléctricos cuando bajen mas los precios,como toda tecnología,al principio es cara.
> Vision EQS: Nuevo sedan eléctrico de Mercedes-Benz - Avatar Energía



Que pesaos sois los spammers.


----------



## gabrielo (8 Oct 2019)

hay una oferta de algo mas de 20000 euros por el Opel corsa eléctrico de 136 cv 1550 kilos y 330 kilómetros de autonomía.

6500 de sobreprecio con el equivalente al diesel de 102 cv todavía es demasiado pero ya se esta acercando lo suficiente como para planteárselo cuando falconetti deje el diesel a 1,60 euros litro.


----------



## Gubelkian (8 Oct 2019)

tutti201212 dijo:


> El futuro son los vehículos eléctricos cuando bajen mas los precios,como toda tecnología,al principio es cara.
> Vision EQS: Nuevo sedan eléctrico de Mercedes-Benz - Avatar Energía



Cuando bajen a precio de los de gasolina y logren la autonomía de estos con carga en minutos, sin duda serán una nueva alternativa.

Para entonces igual me compro uno.

Pero hasta la fecha no hay pruebas de que todo eso vaya a ser posible.


----------



## DEREC (10 Oct 2019)

Alguien tiene consumos del ibiza 1.5 TSI 150 ?? Para la potencia que tiene le ponen unos consumos ridículos, no se si serán muy reales.


----------



## ApiMad (11 Oct 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien tiene consumos del ibiza 1.5 TSI 150 ?? Para la potencia que tiene le ponen unos consumos ridículos, no se si serán muy reales.



Eso de los consumos que dicen en fabrica es de risa, siempre tiran por lo bajo, la realidad es otra y parece que pasa en la mayoría de los vehículos.

Informático a domicilio


----------



## Iron IQ (11 Oct 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien tiene consumos del ibiza 1.5 TSI 150 ?? Para la potencia que tiene le ponen unos consumos ridículos, no se si serán muy reales.



Advanced search - Spritmonitor.de

Ronda 6.6 L con maximos por encima de 7 y minimos acercandose a 6-


----------



## DEREC (11 Oct 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Advanced search - Spritmonitor.de
> 
> Ronda 6.6 L con maximos por encima de 7 y minimos acercandose a 6-



Por lo que veo hay de todo, evidentemente si le pisas gastara, pero veo bastantes que hacen medias por debajo de 6 incluso por debajo de 5 para un deposito entero lo cual esta muy bien para un coche de 150 cv.

Gasoline consumption: 5,08 l/100km - Seat, Ibiza, FR 1.5 TSI evo


----------



## Iron IQ (11 Oct 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Por lo que veo hay de todo, evidentemente si le pisas gastara, pero veo bastantes que hacen medias por debajo de 6 incluso por debajo de 5 para un deposito entero lo cual esta muy bien.



Para que tengas estos consumos tan bajos tienes que hacer largos recorridos, sin carga, sin viento de cara por carreteras llanas y sin superar 95-100Km/h.
Si buscas por 5000 Km o mas, no hay ni uno que esté por debajo de 6l/100


----------



## suncloud (11 Oct 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Alguien tiene consumos del ibiza 1.5 TSI 150 ?? Para la potencia que tiene le ponen unos consumos ridículos, no se si serán muy reales.



yo tengo el TSI 1.2, 105cv. No me acuerdo de los consumos oficiales, pero vamos, en extraurbano sin pasar de 110kmh rebajo algo las cifras oficiales que creo eran sobre 5 litros. Ahora bien, conducción lonchafina Flanders. 

En nacionales sin tráfico y a velocidades de 80-90kmh legales pues el consumo ronda los 4-4.5 litros.

En urbano ....pues lo uso poco, y creo que el oficial era de 7 litros a los 100. Yo diría que si es urbano puro se me dispara muy por encima de esos 7 litros. Es gastón en ciudad. Aunque realmente hago muy poca ciudad.


----------



## tolondango (12 Oct 2019)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Cuando bajen a precio de los de gasolina y logren la autonomía de estos con carga en minutos, sin duda serán una nueva alternativa.
> 
> Para entonces igual me compro uno.
> 
> Pero hasta la fecha no hay pruebas de que todo eso vaya a ser posible.



Y la red eléctrica, aguantará el sobreconsumo?. No hay instalaciones para ello.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielo (12 Oct 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Por lo que veo hay de todo, evidentemente si le pisas gastara, pero veo bastantes que hacen medias por debajo de 6 incluso por debajo de 5 para un deposito entero lo cual esta muy bien para un coche de 150 cv.
> 
> Gasoline consumption: 5,08 l/100km - Seat, Ibiza, FR 1.5 TSI evo



ahora mismo es un motor muy nuevo y la media es de 6,6 que fácilmente lo puedan bajar 2 o 3 decimas de media ya que casi ninguno tiene mas de 15000 kilómetros ,luego esta que muchos compran ese coche para hacer conducción rápida.

por tanto considero que es asequible hacerle 5,7 o 5,8 con una conducir normal, buen consumo similar o incluso un poquitín menos al Peugeot 208 gasolina de 110 caballos.


----------



## Iron IQ (12 Oct 2019)

gabrielo dijo:


> ahora mismo es un motor muy nuevo y la media es de 6,6 que fácilmente lo puedan bajar 2 o 3 decimas de media ya que casi ninguno tiene mas de 15000 kilómetros ,luego esta que muchos compran ese coche para hacer conducción rápida.
> 
> por tanto considero que es asequible hacerle 5,7 o 5,8 con una conducir normal, buen consumo similar o incluso un poquitín menos al Peugeot 208 gasolina de 110 caballos.



El motor de 110CV, 1,2 de PSG lo tengo yo en mi C3.
Ahora con 6400 km el consumo está en 5.4 pero he tenido una temporada uno similar de renting que estaba en 5.2 L/100
Esto si, le hacia a autovia o vías rápidas, menos de 30% ciudad.


----------



## gabrielo (13 Oct 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> El motor de 110CV, 1,2 de PSG lo tengo yo en mi C3.
> Ahora con 6400 km el consumo está en 5.4 pero he tenido una temporada uno similar de renting que estaba en 5.2 L/100
> Esto si, le hacia a autovia o vías rápidas, menos de 30% ciudad.



según sprinmotor los 31 que tienen el citroen c3 gasolina 110 cv gastan de media 6,41


----------



## Iron IQ (13 Oct 2019)

gabrielo dijo:


> según sprinmotor los 31 que tienen el citroen c3 gasolina 110 cv gastan de media 6,41



Yo he conducido mucho en Alemania, allí ir a 100 Km/h es imposible por las autovías, y los caminos secundarios la media no sube por encima de 40 por el paso por las localidades, es normal que gasten mas.


----------



## Don Bocadillon (14 Oct 2019)

Me meo con los consumos oficiales y la gente que encima los baja. Un coche de gasolina de 150cv no baja de 7 litros. Fuera de eso no me creo nada. Hablo de conducción real (no de un día que vas de viaje a la capital a 90km/h y decides calcular) y por supuesto calculado al repostar y no la farsa de los ordenadores de a bordo.

Sent from my MI PAD 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stopper (19 Oct 2019)

Llevo algo menos de un mes con un BMW 320i automático del 2008. En el primer depósito el consumo ha sido de 8,7 L/100 km. Uso 60% urbano, 40% autovía. Conducción eficiente (sobretodo en ciudad) y acostúmbrandome a esta máquina. Según el ordenador el consumo en carretera es bastante bajo (en torno a 6 L a 120 km/h) si no se pisa alegremente. En ciudad sube notablemente el consumo (en torno a 10 L). Comprobaré cuando acabe el segundo depósito, que estoy apuntando los km por autovía para saber exactamente cuánto hay de carretera y cuánto de ciudad.


----------



## lucky starr (19 Oct 2019)

Yo debo conducir mal, los coches siempre me gastan mucho más que a los demás.

Golf tdi 6,7 en ciudad. Un poco menos en carretera.


----------



## Stopper (19 Oct 2019)

lucky starr dijo:


> Yo debo conducir mal, los coches siempre me gastan mucho más que a los demás.
> 
> Golf tdi 6,7 en ciudad. Un poco menos en carretera.



Es buen consumo para ciudad. El principal truco para reducir los consumos es pisar el freno lo menos posible.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Oct 2019)

Don Bocadillon dijo:


> Me meo con los consumos oficiales y la gente que encima los baja. Un coche de gasolina de 150cv no baja de 7 litros. Fuera de eso no me creo nada. Hablo de conducción real (no de un día que vas de viaje a la capital a 90km/h y decides calcular) y por supuesto calculado al repostar y no la farsa de los ordenadores de a bordo.
> 
> Sent from my MI PAD 3 using Tapatalk



180 potros gasofa por aquí y prefiero no echar cuentas, pero menudas hostias, encima soy pijín y me gusta echar de la 98...

Además ni conducción eficiente ni pollas en vinagre, me gusta pisarle, eso sí una vez el motor está calentito y demás, y sin cometer temeridades la seguridad por encima de todo.

Aprovecho inercias antes de los semáforos y tal, pero por lo demás me gusta conducir y me gusta disfrutar, es uno de mis placeres diarios, si fuese pisando huevos y obsesionado con los consumos me amargaría sobremanera, no me merece la pena.

En cuanto a consumos, para mí bajar de 10 litros a los 100 es ya un notición, hablo de carretera. En ciudad ando en los 12. Si voy a un circuito a hacer carreras pues 16 o por ahí.

Otro tema es el de los kilómetros reales, que no es lo mismo la distancia en línea recta que la distancia por carretera, por ejemplo mi pueblo está a unos teóricos 60 kilómetros pero las carreteras hacen curvas y por tanto haces 75 reales.



Stopper dijo:


> Es buen consumo para ciudad. El principal truco para reducir los consumos es pisar el freno lo menos posible.



Pienso lo mismo además así desgastas menos los frenos.

Aunque de vez en cuando les vienen bien un buen pisotón.



lucky starr dijo:


> Yo debo conducir mal, los coches siempre me gastan mucho más que a los demás.
> 
> Golf tdi 6,7 en ciudad. Un poco menos en carretera.



La gente en internet miente y/o se fían mucho de los datos de la pantallita jaja.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (22 Oct 2019)

Golf 1.5 TSi 150 CV entre 5.5 y 6. Conducción normal/tranquila, 75% nacional/autovía, 25% ciudad. Me sorprendió muchísimo.

Cupra 2.0 TSi 300 CV. Sobre 8. Mismas condiciones que arriba. Siempre lo que marca la vía, conducción tranquila. Si le pisas....tracción 4 ruedas, etc...pues eso.

2.7 TDi (todoterreno). 9-10 lts/100km. 60% nacional, 40% caminos secundarios o tierra. Terrano.


Sin tonterías que se leen por ahí de maquillar consumos.


----------



## Stopper (22 Oct 2019)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> 180 potros gasofa por aquí y prefiero no echar cuentas, pero menudas hostias, encima soy pijín y me gusta echar de la 98...
> 
> Además ni conducción eficiente ni pollas en vinagre, me gusta pisarle, eso sí una vez el motor está calentito y demás, y sin cometer temeridades la seguridad por encima de todo.
> 
> ...



Qué máquina conduces? 10 L a los 100 por carretera o le pisas bien o el motor no es muy eficiente (en consumo de combustible). Pero tienes toda la razón en lo que dices sobre disfrutar el coche, a mi también me la bufa el gasto en combustible (lo de los consumos es más por deformación profesional). También le estoy echando 98. En carretera el coche es una gozada.

Creo que lo puse previamente en este hilo, mi primer coche fue un puto Daewo Lanos 1,5 (80 CV aprox., no recuerdo exactamente). Juro y perjuro que consumía bastante más que el coche de 170 CV (también gasolina) que conduzco ahora.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (4 Nov 2019)

Mi caso opel corsa 1.3 CDTi 95CV, a 120km/h 5-5'2 litros reales, en ordenador a bordo 4'4. A 140km/h de marcador 5,9 litros reales, de ordenador a bordo 5. 
Según opel el consumo es de 4'4 litros


----------



## El Lonchafinista (10 Nov 2019)

El híbrido con glp es el killer Electric.


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 Nov 2019)

keverson303 dijo:


> El híbrido con glp es el killer Electric.



Si supieras los problemas que da el gas y las revisiones que hay que pasarle no pensarías eso.

Yo he tenido que trabajar con vehículos de gas GNC (no GLP) y tengo clarísimo que jamás me compraré un coche de gas, y eso que para la casa no quiero otra cosa que no sea butano.


----------



## FernandoGTR (12 Nov 2019)

Alguien tiene información de consumo real del C4 Cactus? En las tablas no lo he visto, y es un coche que posiblemente me compre el año que viene. He visto que en mixto pone 3.8l/100km, pero que en real no se cuanto sería (me imagino que en torno a 4-4.5l).


----------



## Fuertes (12 Nov 2019)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Si supieras los problemas que da el gas y las revisiones que hay que pasarle no pensarías eso.
> 
> Yo he tenido que trabajar con vehículos de gas GNC (no GLP) y tengo clarísimo que jamás me compraré un coche de gas, y eso que para la casa no quiero otra cosa que no sea butano.



A un GLP hay que pasarle las mismas revisiones que a un gasolina: una cada 20.000 km o un año. Como añadido sólo hay un cambio de filro de gas cada 40.000 kms y una inspección del depósito de gas cada 10 años.
¿ Qué problemas tuviste con GNC ?


----------



## Iron IQ (12 Nov 2019)

FernandoGTR dijo:


> Alguien tiene información de consumo real del C4 Cactus? En las tablas no lo he visto, y es un coche que posiblemente me compre el año que viene. He visto que en mixto pone 3.8l/100km, pero que en real no se cuanto sería (me imagino que en torno a 4-4.5l).



Creo que te refieres al diésel, yo tengo un C3 que es el mismo coche un poco mas corto pero en gasolina 110CV, con 8500Km indica 5,2L/100 pero según mi calculo el consumo real es de 5.32.
No tengo datos del diésel pero puedes considerar los datos de Spritmonitor
Búsqueda avanzada - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## FernandoGTR (12 Nov 2019)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Creo que te refieres al diésel, yo tengo un C3 que es el mismo coche un poco mas corto pero en gasolina 110CV, con 8500Km indica 5,2L/100 pero según mi calculo el consumo real es de 5.32.
> No tengo datos del diésel pero puedes considerar los datos de Spritmonitor
> Búsqueda avanzada - Spritmonitor.de



Acabo de mirarlo y pone 3.59l/100km. La verdad si es así, sería un puntazo para mí, ya que sería un repostaje por semana o cada 10 días; y cuando baje a Huelva, con un repostaje tendría para la ida y vuelta, ya que el depósito creo que es de 50-55l.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2019)

Yo tengo un Mercedes A180 116cv diésel automático, el nuevo modelo. 

Consumo homologado: 4,6 l/100km

El ordenador de a bordo me marca 4,4 l/100km

Mínimo 40 km al día de carretera secundaria (ida y vuelta del trabajo), con salidas por autopista de 100km el fin de semana. Tranquilito por la carretera sin prisa y por autopista a 130-140km/h. Con un depósito de 43 litros hace 1.000km. Personalmente encantado con el coche, que en mi caso por lo menos cumple lo que dice.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (15 Nov 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Yo tengo un Mercedes A180 116cv diésel automático, el nuevo modelo.
> 
> Consumo homologado: 4,6 l/100km
> 
> ...



Diesel consumption: Mercedes-Benz - A-Klasse - Spritmonitor.de
Pues eres el único que lo baja de 4'6 y encima dices que a 130-140km/h te hace 1000km con un depósito no se un poco raro que el ordenador de a bordo te diga un consumo de 4'4 y luego tu reales le hagas 4'3 que seguramente será menos ya que no creo que llegues vacío al repostaje, no se pero sinceramente me cuesta creerlo.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (15 Nov 2019)

La compra mas sensata lonchafinista es un suzuki celerio, consumo de gasolina es una mierda.

Atmosférico nada de turbos.
Calidad Suzuki .
Sin la complejidad de un diésel.
Pequeño perfecto para entorno urbanos y los típicos personajes con un coche de 5 metros ocupados por una persona.







He usado una unidad estos días he hecho medias de 4,7 por obd2.

4,7 x 0,86 la gasolina en Tenerife = 4,04 € cada 100km sigo esperando al eléctrico cómodamente.


----------



## Jebediah (15 Nov 2019)

Eren Jeager dijo:


> Diesel consumption: Mercedes-Benz - A-Klasse - Spritmonitor.de
> Pues eres el único que lo baja de 4'6 y encima dices que a 130-140km/h te hace 1000km con un depósito no se un poco raro que el ordenador de a bordo te diga un consumo de 4'4 y luego tu reales le hagas 4'3 que seguramente será menos ya que no creo que llegues vacío al repostaje, no se pero sinceramente me cuesta creerlo.



A ver si me acuerdo mañana de sacarle una foto a la pantalla. Es lo que me marca y los kms por depósito los tengo contados un par de veces calculando a cuantos kms totales repostaba y a cuanto lo tenía al repostar de nuevo, ya que al llenar el depósito en la pantalla indica un kilometraje orientativo que vas a hacer con ese depósito y suele marcar en torno a 930-950 kms.

En cuanto a lo que comentas *"encima dices que a 130-140km/h te hace 1000km con un depósito", *evidentemente no hace 1000kms a 130-140km/h, los hace al ciclo mixto que explicaba.

Al repostaje intento llegar justo, ya que paso al lado de la gasolinera cada día en el trayecto al trabajo. Siempre traga unos +41 litros.

Que lo creas o no ya es cosa tuya, no trabajo para Mercedes XD


----------



## Jebediah (16 Nov 2019)

Eren Jeager dijo:


> Diesel consumption: Mercedes-Benz - A-Klasse - Spritmonitor.de
> Pues eres el único que lo baja de 4'6 y encima dices que a 130-140km/h te hace 1000km con un depósito no se un poco raro que el ordenador de a bordo te diga un consumo de 4'4 y luego tu reales le hagas 4'3 que seguramente será menos ya que no creo que llegues vacío al repostaje, no se pero sinceramente me cuesta creerlo.



Le he sacado la foto, esto es lo que marca la pantalla.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (16 Nov 2019)

Jebediah dijo:


> Le he sacado la foto, esto es lo que marca la pantalla.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 187073



4'4 a 49km/h de media, yo tengo el corsa marcandome 4'7 litros de ordenador con una velocidad media de 95km/h haciendo mucho 130-140km/h y reales son 5'9, el ordenador de abordo no me dice nada, y con esa media poco 140 haces.


----------



## Jebediah (16 Nov 2019)

Eren Jeager dijo:


> 4'4 a 49km/h de media, yo tengo el corsa marcandome 4'7 litros de ordenador con una velocidad media de 95km/h haciendo mucho 130-140km/h y reales son 5'9, el ordenador de abordo no me dice nada, y con esa media poco 140 haces.



No sé qué hago aquí queriendo explicar estas cosas pero en fin. 

- 40km diarios de carretera secundaria, 200km a la semana.
- Los fines de semana salida de unos 100km con autopista, velocidad crucero a 130-140km/h, a 130-140 tocarán.. 20km??
- 4.4l de media marca el coche (real ni idea cuánto será) y un depósito de 43l a esa media hace 1000km.

Mis datos son esos.

Un Saludo!


----------



## Nicors (22 Nov 2019)

Yo gasto 5,6 en el Prius a velocidades legales y 6,8 en el gt 86. En este último es difícil porque me gusta darle caña y me pasa una cosa que no me había pasado nunca antes, me da una alegría cada que voy a la gasolinera.


----------



## gabrielo (23 Nov 2019)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo gasto 5,6 en el Prius a velocidades legales y 6,8 en el gt 86. En este último es difícil porque me gusta darle caña y me pasa una cosa que no me había pasado nunca antes, me da una alegría cada que voy a la gasolinera.



encima tienes un deportivo que van a heredas tus biznietos porque son 200 cv de un motor 2000 atmosférico y puede ser que dentro de unos años sea un coche de culto de esos que cuesta mas de segunda mano que en su momento nuevos, posibilidades hay y no pocas.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (23 Nov 2019)

gabrielo dijo:


> encima tienes un deportivo que van a heredas tus biznietos porque son 200 cv de un motor 2000 atmosférico y puede ser que dentro de unos años sea un coche de culto de esos que cuesta mas de segunda mano que en su momento nuevos, posibilidades hay y no pocas.



Rodeado de suvs de mierda, los deportivos van a pegar un subidon.

Los lotus lo están haciendo.


----------



## Nicors (23 Nov 2019)

keverson303 dijo:


> Rodeado de suvs de mierda, los deportivos van a pegar un subidon.
> 
> Los lotus lo están haciendo.



Yo quería un lotus pero que va muy caros.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (23 Nov 2019)

Pues el Xceed yo lo veo bastante majo, el año que viene debería cambiar de coche pero lo llevo alargando al máximo para ver como queda todo esto del diésel y los eléctricos, al final a las berlinas lo que las está matando en España y muchas capitales de Europa es que no paran de crecer de tamaño un passat de principios de siglo con 4'60 lo podías meter en una plaza estándar de 4'50 sin que sobresaliera mucho ahora 4'76 ya no, y para aparcar por la calle lo mismo el tamaño ideal de un coche para el público general es entre los 4'10 y los 4'60 y por eso allí los suv arrasan maleteros buenos para el tamaño que tienen con buena habitabilidad, a mi la mayoría no me gustan pero el Xceed o el gla si que son bastante apañados.

El retorno de las berlinas lo veo imposible sino vuelven a tamaños normales, Europa no es EEUU. 

Sobre consumos reales del xceed sabéis más o menos cuanto gastan sus versiones gasolina?


----------



## Iron IQ (23 Nov 2019)

Eren Jeager dijo:


> Pues el Xceed yo lo veo bastante majo, el año que viene debería cambiar de coche pero lo llevo alargando al máximo para ver como queda todo esto del diésel y los eléctricos, al final a las berlinas lo que las está matando en España y muchas capitales de Europa es que no paran de crecer de tamaño un passat de principios de siglo con 4'60 lo podías meter en una plaza estándar de 4'50 sin que sobresaliera mucho ahora 4'76 ya no, y para aparcar por la calle lo mismo el tamaño ideal de un coche para el público general es entre los 4'10 y los 4'60 y por eso allí los suv arrasan maleteros buenos para el tamaño que tienen con buena habitabilidad, a mi la mayoría no me gustan pero el Xceed o el gla si que son bastante apañados.
> 
> El retorno de las berlinas lo veo imposible sino vuelven a tamaños normales, Europa no es EEUU.
> 
> Sobre consumos reales del xceed sabéis más o menos cuanto gastan sus versiones gasolina?



Yo he usado un I30 que es el mismo coche pero de Hyundai.
El consumo me aprecio bastante elevado (>6.5) pero lo que me sorprendio es la suspensión muy dura y el ruido exterior muy presente en el interior.
Hablo de un coche de 2016, hoy puede que sea diferente.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Nov 2019)

Fuertes dijo:


> A un GLP hay que pasarle las mismas revisiones que a un gasolina: una cada 20.000 km o un año. Como añadido sólo hay un cambio de filro de gas cada 40.000 kms y una inspección del depósito de gas cada 10 años.
> ¿ Qué problemas tuviste con GNC ?



De todas clases: Fugas de gas, revisiones constantes, necesidad de mecánicos especializados, escasa autonomía, poca potencia, pocos puntos de repostaje.

Uno de mis compañeros reventó las botellas al aparcar el camión marcha atrás y pegar contra un bordillo. Si en ese momento hubiese pasado alguien fumando habría habido catástrofe.
Luego cambiar las botellas dio al traste con todo el ahorro que pudiera suponer ese combustible (que no sé si existiría realmente algún ahorro, pero molestias daba por un tubo).


----------



## Stopper (5 Dic 2019)

Completados varios ciclos del depósito de combustible, el último ha consistido en 400 km por autovía (con mucha subida y bajada), sin correr ni ir pisando huevos + 200 km por ciudad (trayectos cortos de 4,5 km). Consumo medio de 7,8 L/100 km según volumen de combustible repostado (el ordenador marcaba 7,7). Vehículo BMW 320i e90 (170 CV).

El consumo en carretera es muy bueno, me muevo por carretera con muchas subidas y bajadas y el consumo en esas condiciones está en torno a los 6,0-6,5 L/100 km a 120 km/h de media. En carreteras llanas imagino que el consumo se acercará más a los 5 L/100 km a 120 km/h. En ciudad sí que noto que estar parado en semáforos, detenerse en las rotondas, pasos de peatones y la consiguiente puesta en movimiento penaliza mucho los consumos y lo acerca a los 10 L/100km.


----------



## Iron IQ (11 Dic 2019)

No estaría mal que nos digas de que coche hablas.


----------



## contraser (17 Dic 2019)

el otro dia un c4 captus, 400 km 19 litros diesel


----------



## carlostray (27 Dic 2019)

wao, estas cifras son realmente increibles


----------



## Eren Jaeger (28 Dic 2019)

Mi consumo en este año 2019 segun el ordenador de abordo reales seran 5.3-5.5.


----------



## Pepone Warrior (29 Dic 2019)

Tengo un E350 diésel con urea (adBlue) y gasta según el ordenador de abordo y desde siempre (dos años tiene el coche) una media de 6,3 litros cada 100km. Si lo que pone la tabla es 5,8, tampoco es una diferencia bárbara. Ni voy pisando huevos ni le piso demasiado. Eso sí, no uso las levas casi nunca. Solo para reducir a veces.


----------



## rothbardiano (2 Ene 2020)

El mio.

LEXUS IS 300 FR Hibrido.

6,8 litros en ciudad
6,7 litros en carretera viajando entre 130/140

saludos


----------



## Electronico (24 Ene 2020)




----------



## Dimantes (29 Ene 2020)

No soy entendido para nada del mundo de los coches pero esto me ha chocado mucho. Yo tengo un Auris diésel (90cv, imagino que irá por ahí la diferencia) de 2015 y me consume 4,2/4,3 de media entre ciudad y autovía.


----------



## espotipablo (29 Ene 2020)

Subaru outback 3.0r

10-11 en autovía. 
14-15 en ciudad. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeenyus (29 Ene 2020)

BMW 330ci 12l de media. De sopa, por supuesto. 
Ford fiesta 1.4 TDCi 6,0 de gasoil.


----------



## Dimantes (29 Ene 2020)

Ah, claro, entonces eso lo explica. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## un mundo feliz (4 Feb 2020)

Dimantes dijo:


> No soy entendido para nada del mundo de los coches pero esto me ha chocado mucho. Yo tengo un Auris diésel (90cv, imagino que irá por ahí la diferencia) de 2015 y me consume 4,2/4,3 de media entre ciudad y autovía.



Enhorabuena. Yo tengo el mismo motor, pero el primer Auris que tiene peor aerodinámica y mas neumático. Le hago 5.2 - 5.3 l de media, 20% ciudad y 80% autovia/autopista, pero con muchos atascazos habituales tanto en ciudad como en autovia. En verano que pillo apenas atascos y el coche no arranca en frio, le bajo con facilidad a los 4.7 - 4.8


----------



## f700b (9 Feb 2020)

Eren Jeager dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205960
> 
> Mi consumo en este año 2019 segun el ordenador de abordo reales seran 5.3-5.5.



Que coche es?


----------



## Eren Jaeger (9 Feb 2020)

f700b dijo:


> Que coche es?



Opel corsa 1.3 CDTi 95 cv


----------



## Feyerabend (10 Feb 2020)

Yo ando con un consumo de unos 5,3 l/100 ahora mismo, aunque normalmente hago más ciudad y me sube a 5,8 de media.
El coche es un Golf Sport R-line evo 1.5 TSI 150cv


----------



## f700b (11 Feb 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Yo ando con un consumo de unos 5,3 l/100 ahora mismo, aunque normalmente hago más ciudad y me sube a 5,8 de media.
> El coche es un Golf Sport R-line evo 1.5 TSI 150cv



Tela lo suave que tiene que ser con el acelerador!!!!


----------



## lowfour (11 Feb 2020)

Tengo un Golf 1.2TSI (lo compré de un día para otro sin pensar y cogí lo más sencillo, muy, muy contento. Este año roto a eléctrico o híbrido grande) y en ciudad trayectos cortos se va 7 de promedio. En carretera en cambio es muy fácil llevarlo a 4.8 litros (siendo gasolina. En un viaje a Berlin entre 120 y 160+ y tal por el Autobahn el consumo medio fue exactamente 5.5 litros con dos adultos, un niño y maletas. Un mechero, pero no tanto en la ciudad.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2020)

lowfour dijo:


> Tengo un Golf 1.2TSI (lo compré de un día para otro sin pensar y cogí lo más sencillo, muy, muy contento. Este año roto a eléctrico o híbrido grande) y en ciudad trayectos cortos se va 7 de promedio. En carretera en cambio es muy fácil llevarlo a 4.8 litros (siendo gasolina. En un viaje a Berlin entre 120 y 160+ y tal por el Autobahn el consumo medio fue exactamente 5.5 litros con dos adultos, un niño y maletas. Un mechero, pero no tanto en la ciudad.



un truco por ciudad - los TSI tienen el ralentí 'compensado' - es decir, puedes salir en parado sin darle al acelerador.

técnicamente estarás haciendo patinar el embrague, pero como la velocidad es bajísima, no genera desgaste al bimasa.

yo tenia antes un 1.5 tsi (golf 2018) de 150cv creo era, y hacia eso...salia en primera sin darle al gas (acompañando el embrague) y los consumos por ciudad se notan mucho. luego ya cuando coge velocidad...10-15kmh...meto segunda y ya si le doy al gas suave.

ahora tengo un tanque familiar cañero que me chupa lo que no está en los escritos, pero es el coche de mis sueños. llevaba una decada esperando podermelo comprar! jaja.

saludos,


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Yo ando con un consumo de unos 5,3 l/100 ahora mismo, aunque normalmente hago más ciudad y me sube a 5,8 de media.
> El coche es un Golf Sport R-line evo 1.5 TSI 150cv



coño el que tenia yo!


----------



## Digamelon (23 Feb 2020)

A mí, plin, siempre le echo 20 €.


----------



## socrates99 (26 Feb 2020)

Manda cojones que 25 años despúes no conozca un coche que gaste menos que un citroen ax 1.5 diesel.Eso era tremendo,jamás vi nada igual.
El que tiene muy buena pinta el yaris que sacan hibrido nuevo,un mechero.


----------



## gabrielo (26 Feb 2020)

socrates99 dijo:


> Manda cojones que 25 años despúes no conozca un coche que gaste menos que un citroen ax 1.5 diesel.Eso era tremendo,jamás vi nada igual.
> El que tiene muy buena pinta el yaris que sacan hibrido nuevo,un mechero.



cuanto te consume el cacharrito.


----------



## socrates99 (26 Feb 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> cuanto te consume el cacharrito.



Lo tuvo mi hermano hace años,aguantaba tres dias en reserva,te podría decir que no pasaba de los 4 litros uso diario,era brutal,no bajaba la aguja.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## aravasy (10 Mar 2020)

Hola a todos,(lo pongo aquí por no abrir un tema nuevo...)

A ver si me podéis aconsejar un poco para comprar un coche nuevo. Datos:


Entre 20.000-22.000 km /año, la mayoria por autovía .

Características que busco: Estabilidad, Comodidad, Bajo consumo, Compacto/berlina, Cambio manual.

Kilómetro cero o nuevo. Estoy mirando híbridos HEV, diesel y gasolina... Descarto eléctrico.

Presupuesto: 20.000 euros.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (10 Mar 2020)

aravasy dijo:


> Hola a todos,(lo pongo aquí por no abrir un tema nuevo...)
> 
> A ver si me podéis aconsejar un poco para comprar un coche nuevo. Datos:
> 
> ...



Seat Leon o skoda octavia, diésel, dependiendo del tamaño que busques, yo me quedaría con el León si casi siempre vas a ir tú solo.


----------



## Eren Jaeger (11 Mar 2020)

Pues dime que coche consume mucho menos yendo a 130-140 por autovía, para mi solo no necesito más potencia ni coche eso si si me dices que hay alguno que a 130-140 consume 4 litros reales me creeré lo de que consume mucho el mio.


----------



## Iliev (14 Mar 2020)

lexus rc300h 8 de media, muy poca ciudad y mucha autovia entre 140-170 km/h


----------



## El Lonchafinista (14 Mar 2020)

Os dejo los precios de la gasofa de mi gasolinera de confianza.


*Gasolina 95 (G.Protección)*: 0.789€ por litro, recibido el 14 de Marzo de 2020.
*Diesel (Gasoleo A)*: 0.769€ por litro, recibido el 14 de Marzo de 2020.


----------



## f700b (17 Mar 2020)

keverson303 dijo:


> Os dejo los precios de la gasofa de mi gasolinera de confianza.
> 
> 
> *Gasolina 95 (G.Protección)*: 0.789€ por litro, recibido el 14 de Marzo de 2020.
> *Diesel (Gasoleo A)*: 0.769€ por litro, recibido el 14 de Marzo de 2020.



Donde?


----------



## El Lonchafinista (17 Mar 2020)

f700b dijo:


> Donde?



Tenerife


----------



## Iliev (18 Mar 2020)

jajaj ya bueno,no es lo mas indicado para sacarle buenas medias pero no se viajar por doble via a baja velocidad y menos en un coche como este que vas sobre una alfombra y ni te enteras.


----------



## f700b (18 Mar 2020)

keverson303 dijo:


> Tenerife



40 céntimos casi na .


----------



## Enter (6 Abr 2020)

BMW serie 3 de 143CV 

En carretera a 120-130 entre 4.8 y 5.0 litros con el control de crucero activado. Encantado con el y no lo cambio por nada.


----------



## gabrielo (6 Abr 2020)

Enter dijo:


> BMW serie 3 de 143CV
> 
> En carretera a 120-130 entre 4.8 y 5.0 litros con el control de crucero activado. Encantado con el y no lo cambio por nada.



con lo que se paga de mas por ser marca Premium puedes comprar mucha gasoil.


----------



## Enter (6 Abr 2020)

Depende, si lo compras de segunda mano en buen estado a la larga te sale rentable. Por experiencia propia, he tenido 4 coches en 20 años y todos nuevos, y ninguno me ha bajado de los 8 litros en ciudad y 6.5-7 en carretera (el BMW en ciudad no se mueve de los 6.8-6.9) y el mantenimiento ha sido mas caro a la larga, ya que el del BMW es cada dos años hagas los KM que hagas (límite 30.000, aceite de competición que es un poco mas caro) y te avisa de la mayoría de las cosas por fecha o km, así que te despreocupas.

Nuevos son una pasta, pero teniendo en cuenta que hasta un Opel Insignia o un Skoda Octavia y derivados te cuestan 30.000€ a poco que le equipes, tampoco tiene un precio salvaje un serie 318 en comparación con marcas mas generalistas, y con ese motor mas que sobrado para viajar. La pena no haberlo hecho antes.


----------



## toroloco (7 Abr 2020)

Saab 95 tid 1.9 150 cv

A velocidades legales, poco mas de 6 litros a los 100 en carretera.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (22 Abr 2020)

Mi coche ha pasado a consumir cero.
Ahora me doy cuenta que no lo necesitaba tanto como creía.
Es una gran comodidad, pero no imprescindible para vivir.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (22 Abr 2020)

*BMW 530d E39 Steptronic del 2002*

7,3l/100km en uso mixto

*Nissan X-Trail 1.6dCi CVT del 2019*

6,7l/100km en uso mixto

*Lexus LS 400 del 1997*

13,5l/100km en uso mixto

*Audi A6 2.5 TDI quattro Tiptronic del 2002*

7,5l/100km en uso mixto


----------



## espotipablo (22 Abr 2020)

He echado esta mañana súper a 0.990

Ya no gasta tanto mi coche  

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 SE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Subprimo (28 Abr 2020)

aravasy dijo:


> Hola a todos,(lo pongo aquí por no abrir un tema nuevo...)
> 
> A ver si me podéis aconsejar un poco para comprar un coche nuevo. Datos:
> 
> ...



Si es un hibrido es automático.
Yo tengo un Lexus berlina y va muy fino, 5,5 l. a los 100 km sin pisarle mucho.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 May 2020)

-Anoñimo- dijo:


> *BMW 530d E39 Steptronic del 2002*
> 
> 7,3l/100km en uso mixto
> 
> ...



buenos carros


----------



## -Aноñимо- (3 May 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> buenos carros




El LS es de lo mejor que he tenido. Lo echo de menos.
Muy fiable y comodísimo.


----------



## gabrielo (14 May 2020)

deposito glp y a tirar millas


----------



## -Aноñимо- (18 May 2020)

No es mi estilo de coche, pero para viajar va muy bien, la verdad. Es cómodo.
Además estaba bastante bien equipado, con techo panorámico, luces largas con desconexión automática, lector de señales y demás chuches.
El consumo de combustible es muy bueno para un coche tan grande. No va sobrado, pero se mueve con suficiente soltura por autopista.

No soy fan de los cambios CVT, pero éste reconozco que está muy logrado. Se asemeja a un automático normal en su funcionamiento.

El motor para mí se queda corto, pero para la mayoría de gente cumple. Ya digo, se mueve con cierta soltura.

¿Pegas? Si no recuerdo mal el freno de mano no se quita automáticamente al meter la marcha (si no recuerdo mal). Ya que es electrónico sería lo suyo.
Eso sí, tiene función Hold, muy cómoda en atascos.


----------



## Palpatine (9 Jun 2020)

Bmw 535d e60 reprogramado a 320cv urbano 11,8 
Autovia 6,8


----------



## Busher (10 Jun 2020)

nominefi dijo:


> yo tengo un 207 de 70CV diesel desde hace 4 años.
> 
> He medido 400 km (ir a un pueblo de cantabria ida y vuelat) y me hizo 4,2, por autovia y el único requisito era tardar menos de 2 horas. Eso si, conducción muy eficiente y muy pendiente, un coñazo. Por supuesto sin pasar de 100.
> 
> Estos consumos teoricos para carretera parece ser que son a 90 en llano y claro, eso es imposible.



Tenlo clarisimo... yo con el mio saco los consumos declarados yendo a unos 95 por hora por carretera sin trafico a velocidad constante y que no haya muchos desniveles ni viento. Si no... de medio litro de desviacion para arriba a medida que te alejas de eso.


----------



## Busher (10 Jun 2020)

En breve puede que tengas un consumo de 100 euros en una bateria nueva por cero kikometros.


----------



## Venator (16 Jun 2020)

Busher dijo:


> En breve puede que tengas un consumo de 100 euros en una bateria nueva por cero kikometros.



Eso temía yo, daba la batería por perdida, ya que tiene ya unos cuantos años.

Pero fui a moverlo después de dos meses y 10 días y arrancó a la primera. Y sigue arrancando bien. Ha estado en la calle, pero ha habido temperaturas húmedas y suaves, sin heladas. Creo que eso ha ayudado.


----------



## Busher (16 Jun 2020)

Venator dijo:


> Eso temía yo, daba la batería por perdida, ya que tiene ya unos cuantos años.
> 
> Pero fui a moverlo después de dos meses y 10 días y arrancó a la primera. Y sigue arrancando bien. Ha estado en la calle, pero ha habido temperaturas húmedas y suaves, sin heladas. Creo que eso ha ayudado.



Enhorabuena, la suerte te ha acompañado.


----------



## veraburbu (21 Jun 2020)

Toyota Rav4 híbrido.
2.500 cc gasolina atmosférico.
218 cv.

Primeros 2.000 kms: 5,8 L/100kms.
La mitad por autovía pisando y la otra mitad nacionales y secundarias, poca ciudad.
Va como la seda.


----------



## Julianillo (21 Jun 2020)

veraburbu dijo:


> Toyota Rav4 híbrido.
> 2.500 cc gasolina atmosférico.
> 218 cv.
> 
> ...



Yo le saco 5,1 de media desde la compra

brutal la potencia con el consumo y su conduccion , brutal, no hay nada mas optimizado


----------



## josape (24 Jun 2020)

citroen c3 1.4 hdi 70 cv año 2005.4,3l en uso mixto comprobado en la misma gasolinera,misma manguera en repostajes durante decenas de miles de km.lo que si noto es que cuando hace calor esta cifra aun puede bajar 2 o tres decimas.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Jun 2020)

Esa es mi experiencia asi que a disfrutar que son dos dias... Vrom vrooooom!!! 

Me parece tan penoso ir pisando huevos por ahorrar cuatro pesetas... O tragarse más semáforos en rojo de lo necesario... En fin cada uno tiene sus gustos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Jun 2020)

El mio ya no consume, me devuelve gasolina cada vez que lo arranco, un milagro dicen.


----------



## taxpayeer (3 Jul 2020)

caralimon dijo:


> Impresionante, muchas gracias
> 
> Pido chincheta en consumo responsable!!! y bien gorda
> 
> Saludos!!



Vamos


----------



## Nicors (7 Jul 2020)

veraburbu dijo:


> Toyota Rav4 híbrido.
> 2.500 cc gasolina atmosférico.
> 218 cv.
> 
> ...



A 140 por autovía, ¿que gasta?


----------



## veraburbu (7 Jul 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> A 140 por autovía, ¿que gasta?



Unos 7 litros máximo. 
La verdad es que no soy taxista ni viajante y hago unos 15.000 kms al año. Así que tampoco me preocupa mucho el ahorro en combustible. Puse el consumo xq me sorprendió que gasta menos que mi viejo xsara de gasolina, siendo tan grande y corriendo tanto con más de 200 caballos.


----------



## Nicors (7 Jul 2020)

veraburbu dijo:


> Unos 7 litros máximo.
> La verdad es que no soy taxista ni viajante y hago unos 15.000 kms al año. Así que tampoco me preocupa mucho el ahorro en combustible. Puse el consumo xq me sorprendió que gasta menos que mi viejo xsara de gasolina, siendo tan grande y corriendo tanto con más de 200 caballos.



Pues si gasta poco, el Camry me imagino gastará menos.


----------



## QuietAchiever (8 Jul 2020)

IONIQ híbrido no enchufable de 2017, 40 000km. 

En los dos últimos viajes largos (uno de 500 y otro de 700 entre ida y vuelta) en ambos me ha consumido 4,5l/100km de media. Por nacionales y autopistas, a ratos yendo deprisa pero siempre acelerando muy despacio. Cargado y con el aire.


----------



## f700b (8 Jul 2020)

veraburbu dijo:


> Toyota Rav4 híbrido.
> 2.500 cc gasolina atmosférico.
> 218 cv.
> 
> ...



Me alegro de que estés contento con tu coche.
pero haciendo números cuando amortizará los 5 o 6 mil €que cuesta más por ser híbrido?
es el gran timo que veo con los Toyota.
yo antes compraría un cx5 o un crv


----------



## veraburbu (8 Jul 2020)

f700b dijo:


> Me alegro de que estés contento con tu coche.
> pero haciendo números cuando amortizará los 5 o 6 mil €que cuesta más por ser híbrido?
> es el gran timo que veo con los Toyota.
> yo antes compraría un cx5 o un crv



Totalmente de acuerdo. Sé que no lo voy a amortizar.
Pero la compra de un coche no suele ser racional. Miras que te guste, que sea fiable, que tenga cerca un taller oficial... y te decides por uno que por lo que sea te engancha, por eso hay cientos distintos. 
Un cx5 a igualdad de equipamiento (potencia, cambio automático y sistemas de seguridad) sale igual o más caro.
Y claro, si comparas con un dacia, nunca vas a amortizar la diferencia de precio ni del Honda, ni del Mazda ni del Toyota. 
Y sin embargo, todos venden.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Jul 2020)

como comprobar o encontrar fugas en el circuito de gasolina? alguna idea?


----------



## ianpocks (13 Jul 2020)

León TDI 150 CV con 160 mil kilometros según el ordenador a bordo consumos de 6'5 yo diría 7 L a los 100

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielo (14 Jul 2020)

f700b dijo:


> Me alegro de que estés contento con tu coche.
> pero haciendo números cuando amortizará los 5 o 6 mil €que cuesta más por ser híbrido?
> es el gran timo que veo con los Toyota.
> yo antes compraría un cx5 o un crv



di que si as comprado un coche grande con motor colosal para lo que valen los coches hoy día calidad precio le doy un 9,9 ,otra cosa es que somos España y el despertar nos hemos dado cuenta que somos pobres y que nos govierma el chimpancé con la ballesta


----------



## javiwell (15 Jul 2020)

Audi A4 Avant 2.5 Diesel V.6 163 cv. 

Matriculado en 2003

8l / 100 km


----------



## bsnas (16 Jul 2020)

Esto va de poner los consumos de tu coche?

KIA ProCeed 2010 1.6 CRDI - 99000 km.

7.2 l / 100 habitualmente en el uso que le doy.

Si me pongo finolis y conduccion abuelo puedo bajarlo a unos 6.8 l / 100


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Jul 2020)

BMW 320d coupé 177 cv,150 es mi ritmo normal... 6,4 porque llevo días dando acelerones por ciudad...

Corsa 1.2 gasolina 85 CV 7,2 conducido por la parienta... con 6 años y hasta lleva bujías de iridio y filtros nuevos pero gasta un cojon y anda una mierda.

Para cuando un hilo de potencias reales de híbridos y eléctricos? tienen cuello de botella por la batería y son un timo...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Jul 2020)

Julianillo dijo:


> Yo le saco 5,1 de media desde la compra
> 
> brutal la potencia con el consumo y su conduccion , brutal, no hay nada mas optimizado



Si, pilla como un Escort de 90 CV de los 90 de punta...


----------



## FLACOPACO (24 Jul 2020)

Opel vectra gasolina 2007 240.000 km , 1.8 140 cv conducción ciudad 8 l. Mixta por encima de 140 cargado a tope y con A/A unos 7.4. La conducción que hago yo para ir a trabajar que es 95% carretera y el resto urbano unos 6.3. Por la m30 le he llegado a sacar consumos de 5.5 l.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (24 Jul 2020)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> *BMW 530d E39 Steptronic del 2002*
> 
> 7,3l/100km en uso mixto
> 
> ...




Que pasta sale al año de gastos fijos (sello, seguro, cambios de aceite...) Cuando teneis un parque generoso de vehículos?


----------



## xzess (25 Jul 2020)

Aquí teneis una página (nosé si la habeis posteado ya) que trae cifras medias puestas por usuarios del coche elegido, base de datos grande.

Calculadora de Consumos Medios y Costes - Spritmonitor.de


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2020)

308 gasolina, 6500 kms, media ordenador 5,5, real unos 5,8-5,9.


----------



## Iron IQ (28 Jul 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> 308 gasolina, 6500 kms, media ordenador 5,5, real unos 5,8-5,9.



Que motor tienes?
Que tipo de uso?


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2020)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Que motor tienes?
> Que tipo de uso?



130 cv puretech, el tricilindrico de psa de 1,2 litros. Automático, comparando con un amigo que tiene el 110 cv el mio gasta menos. Tiene que ser po las 8 marchas del automático, casi siempre busca las 2000 vueltas. Gasta menos que el 307 que tenía de 90 cv gasoil. Uso principalmente carretera y autovía, a velocidades legales. Le meto un líquido que me bajo en el gasoil medio litro de consumo pero en los gasoil viejos ese liquido si se notaba, en este no creo que sea por el líquido en la gasolina.


----------



## Iron IQ (28 Jul 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> 130 cv puretech, el tricilindrico de psa de 1,2 litros. Automático, comparando con un amigo que tiene el 110 cv el mio gasta menos. Tiene que ser po las 8 marchas del automático, casi siempre busca las 2000 vueltas. Gasta menos que el 307 que tenía de 90 cv gasoil. Uso principalmente carretera y autovía, a velocidades legales. Le meto un líquido que me bajo en el gasoil medio litro de consumo pero en los gasoil viejos ese liquido si se notaba, en este no creo que sea por el líquido en la gasolina.



Yo tengo este motor en 110 CV manual 6 velocidades y ahora en verano con el AA puesto, los las carreteras de montaña de Cataluña estoy en 5.3 según el ordenador de bordo y en 5.4-5.5 según mi calculo.
Lo tengo en un C3 del año pasado, el consumo ha bajado un poco tras la revisión de un año.
Me sorprende lo bien que se comporta entre 2000 y 3000 rev/min, en la sexta con 3000 rpm estoy en 140Km/h.
Esto si, le toca bastante poca ciudad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jul 2020)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Yo tengo este motor en 110 CV manual 6 velocidades y ahora en verano con el AA puesto, los las carreteras de montaña de Cataluña estoy en 5.3 según el ordenador de bordo y en 5.4-5.5 según mi calculo.
> Lo tengo en un C3 del año pasado, el consumo ha bajado un poco tras la revisión de un año.
> Me sorprende lo bien que se comporta entre 2000 y 3000 rev/min, en la sexta con 3000 rpm estoy en 140Km/h.
> Esto si, le toca bastante poca ciudad.



¿qué pesa el C3? el 308 en automático se va a 1280 kg en la versión que tengo, y encima una 225x45x17. la clave es las 8 marchas, estoy convencido, siempre va buscando el coche las 2000 rpm, voy a emnos vueltas que con el anterior de gasoil, en el 307 gasoil 2600 vueltas para 120, claro que tenía 5 marchas. No he probado el modo eco ni el sport en automático, salvo alguna ocasión, sobre todo en reducciones la electrónica elige marcha, en otras en modo automático también permite cambiar de marcha. El modo manual prácticamente no lo he probado, cuando te acostumbras al automático te olvidas. Recién comprado le hice dos pruebas consumo y por eso digo lo de 0,3l de sumar a lo que dice el ordenador. Seguiré haciéndole pruebas , me imagino qeu con 10000 kms se estabilizará y no cambiará el consumo.


----------



## Iron IQ (29 Jul 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿qué pesa el C3? el 308 en automático se va a 1280 kg en la versión que tengo, y encima una 225x45x17. la clave es las 8 marchas, estoy convencido, siempre va buscando el coche las 2000 rpm, voy a emnos vueltas que con el anterior de gasoil, en el 307 gasoil 2600 vueltas para 120, claro que tenía 5 marchas. No he probado el modo eco ni el sport en automático, salvo alguna ocasión, sobre todo en reducciones la electrónica elige marcha, en otras en modo automático también permite cambiar de marcha. El modo manual prácticamente no lo he probado, cuando te acostumbras al automático te olvidas. Recién comprado le hice dos pruebas consumo y por eso digo lo de 0,3l de sumar a lo que dice el ordenador. Seguiré haciéndole pruebas , me imagino qeu con 10000 kms se estabilizará y no cambiará el consumo.



El C3 pesa 1165Kg que es prácticamente lo mismo, calza 205x55x16 pero tiene una aerodinamica peor que P308.
Que velocidad tiene con 2000 rpm en la octava? El C3 con la sexta está en 94 Km/h según el bordo y en 88 según la velocidad medida con maps o con una app en el móvil. 
De lo que se de cajas automáticas, los reportes de las velocidades de arranque y de ciudad son mas cercanas entre ellas, normalmente llegas tener la misma velocidad con la 5 automatica que con la 4 manual, las ultimas dos en manual son claramente para correr y supongo que en la automatica serán las ultimas 3.
Puede que aproveche en estirar las velocidades en tu coche el mejor par (230 Nm en vez de 205 en el C3).
Tengo una muy buena sensación con este motor, y voy de un Focus 1.6 TDci de 110 CV modificado a 130 con un kit italiano que se comportaba muy bien el carretera con consumos que no han superado una media de 5.2 l/100Km.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jul 2020)

Iron IQ dijo:


> El C3 pesa 1165Kg que es prácticamente lo mismo, calza 205x55x16 pero tiene una aerodinamica peor que P308.
> Que velocidad tiene con 2000 rpm en la octava? El C3 con la sexta está en 94 Km/h según el bordo y en 88 según la velocidad medida con maps o con una app en el móvil.
> De lo que se de cajas automáticas, los reportes de las velocidades de arranque y de ciudad son mas cercanas entre ellas, normalmente llegas tener la misma velocidad con la 5 automatica que con la 4 manual, las ultimas dos en manual son claramente para correr y supongo que en la automatica serán las ultimas 3.
> Puede que aproveche en estirar las velocidades en tu coche el mejor par (230 Nm en vez de 205 en el C3).
> Tengo una muy buena sensación con este motor, y voy de un Focus 1.6 TDci de 110 CV modificado a 130 con un kit italiano que se comportaba muy bien el carretera con consumos que no han superado una media de 5.2 l/100Km.



esos kg se notan en el consumo, aunque sea poco, la aerodinámica no lo sé, respecto a mi antiguo 307 está clarísimo. En octava a 2000 rpm 120, el problema es ese entre comillas, que para limpiar el filtro tendrá que ir a 150 para subir de vueltas o meter 6 a 120. El par es lo que tu dices, aunque con reprogramación podrías poner igual que el 130, pero la clave tiene que ser la caja automática eat8, he visto rangos de la misma y la 7 y 8 es para llanear y gastar menos, el coche busca la 7 y 8 lo más rápido que puede,a 100 en una recta mete 8ª. No se el tuyo, pero también a este se le nota que no retiene nada, con los kms en el camino al trabajo me he dado cuenta que antes donde pisaba, ahora sin pisar voy a la misma velocidad, el 307 de 5 marchas sen bajadas retiene, en una bajada recuerdo que en 5ª se ponía a 100 y se mantenía, este mete 8ª y he alcanzado hasta 131. Para retener algo bajo marchas de manera manual pero en modo automático, que también lo permite.


----------



## jotace (3 Ago 2020)

Durante el mes de julio he hecho una prueba de consumo al C200 estate.
La premisa era no pasar de 110 de contador.
Para eso he usado el tempomat.
Ha sido muy duro, ir a esa velocidad que serán unos 105/106 reales significa que tienes que "pelear" con todos los camiones, caravanas y furgonetas que pueblan los carriles derechos de las autovías.
He tenido que hacer un profundo esfuerzo de autocontención para no darle caña al bicho aunque algún adelantamiento a más velocidad ha caído.

El resultado después de 973 km, el 90% carretera/autovía ha sido de *4,67 litros a los cien.*
No está nada mal para un bicho de 1500 kg de peso y 4,70 m de largo.

Ahora estoy haciendo otro depósito con un sistema que he llamado flexivelocidad. Seguiré con el tempomat a 110 en llano y cuesta arriba pero subiré a 120/130 en cuanto se presenten bajadas. Así no tendré que contenerme tanto y me servirá de entretenimiento.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Ago 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Durante el mes de julio he hecho una prueba de consumo al C200 estate.
> La premisa era no pasar de 110 de contador.
> Para eso he usado el tempomat.
> Ha sido muy duro, ir a esa velocidad que serán unos 105/106 reales significa que tienes que "pelear" con todos los camiones, caravanas y furgonetas que pueblan los carriles derechos de las autovías.
> ...



¿A qué rpm vas a esas velocidades?


----------



## jotace (4 Ago 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿A qué rpm vas a esas velocidades?



A 110 a menos de 2000, unas 1800.
A 120 algo más de 2000, quizás 2100. Es analógico.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Ago 2020)

jotace dijo:


> A 110 a menos de 2000, unas 1800.
> A 120 algo más de 2000, quizás 2100. Es analógico.



Ese es el truco, el mío, que es gasolina, salvando las diferencias lo mismo, hago buenos consumos porque el automático busca esas vueltas, el mío con 8 marchas 2000rpm a 120. El tuyo encima de gasoil, a pesar del peso consumo buenísimo. En tu ventaja si te pones a 150 la diferencia de consumo es más aún a tu favor.


----------



## nyyrikki (4 Ago 2020)

xzess dijo:


> Aquí teneis una página (nosé si la habeis posteado ya) que trae cifras medias puestas por usuarios del coche elegido, base de datos grande.
> 
> Calculadora de Consumos Medios y Costes - Spritmonitor.de



hay que tener en cuenta que esa pagina es muy alemana: en la autopista has de tener en cuenta que en zonas sin limite la mayoria van a aunos 160km/h de crucero

De todos modos esta muy bien ver el histograma y te haces una idea de donde andan los consumos (o de si estan muy esparcidos)


----------



## jotace (4 Ago 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ese es el truco, el mío, que es gasolina, salvando las diferencias lo mismo, hago buenos consumos porque el automático busca esas vueltas, el mío con 8 marchas 2000rpm a 120. El tuyo encima de gasoil, a pesar del peso consumo buenísimo. En tu ventaja si te pones a 150 la diferencia de consumo es más aún a tu favor.



Leí que el clase C automático sacaba excelentes consumos por la séptima de su caja de cambios, las cajas automáticas tienen desarrollos descomunales para bajar los consumos cuando las condiciones son óptimas. Cajas de 7, 8 y 9 velocidades son ahora la norma.


----------



## gabrielo (4 Ago 2020)

jotace dijo:


> A 110 a menos de 2000, unas 1800.
> A 120 algo más de 2000, quizás 2100. Es analógico.



te va a costar un huevo pasar la itv mas vale no hacer cosas raras ir normal


----------



## jotace (4 Ago 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> te va a costar un huevo pasar la itv mas vale no hacer cosas raras ir normal



Antes de un ir a la ITV, varios tramos de 120 en cuarta o de 100 en tercera, como siempre hay que hacer.


----------



## Iron IQ (4 Ago 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Durante el mes de julio he hecho una prueba de consumo al C200 estate.
> La premisa era no pasar de 110 de contador.
> Para eso he usado el tempomat.
> Ha sido muy duro, ir a esa velocidad que serán unos 105/106 reales significa que tienes que "pelear" con todos los camiones, caravanas y furgonetas que pueblan los carriles derechos de las autovías.
> ...



Que motor tiene este coche?


----------



## jotace (4 Ago 2020)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Que motor tiene este coche?



Motor 2.200 CC diésel de 136 CV.


----------



## Iron IQ (4 Ago 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Motor 2.200 CC diésel de 136 CV.



Lo C200d Estate 2018 solo llevan un motor diesel que es 1.6L/160CV
Mercedes-Benz Clase C Estate (2018) | Precio, ficha técnica y equipamiento - km77.com


----------



## jotace (4 Ago 2020)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Lo C200d Estate 2018 solo llevan un motor diesel que es 1.6L/160CV
> Mercedes-Benz Clase C Estate (2018) | Precio, ficha técnica y equipamiento - km77.com



Del 2012, motor Mercedes Mercedes de verdad.


----------



## flanagan (5 Ago 2020)

Cuidado con los controles/limitadores de velocidad de crucero: comen pastillas de freno que es un gusto. 
No te digo nada en automáticos.


----------



## Frank91 (5 Ago 2020)

Tengo el renault megane tce 1.2 130 cv y el consumo medio va por lo indicado. Eso si, en recorrido mixto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ago 2020)

flanagan dijo:


> Cuidado con los controles/limitadores de velocidad de crucero: comen pastillas de freno que es un gusto.
> No te digo nada en automáticos.



Dependerá de los recorridos imagino, yo el crucero lo uso mucho con el tema de los radares y sobre todo radares de tramo, si no tienes tráfico o no te adelantan echándote encima el adaptativo va muy bien, lo puedes pausar en las bajadas si no quieres que frene. El tiempo me dirá, en mi anterior coche cambié pastillas con 220000 kms.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ago 2020)

Frank91 dijo:


> Tengo el renault megane tce 1.2 130 cv y el consumo medio va por lo indicado. Eso si, en recorrido mixto.



HOmbre, diga usted cual es el indicado, y si es de ordenador o es real medido por usted.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Ago 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Durante el mes de julio he hecho una prueba de consumo al C200 estate.
> La premisa era no pasar de 110 de contador.
> Para eso he usado el tempomat.
> Ha sido muy duro, ir a esa velocidad que serán unos 105/106 reales significa que tienes que "pelear" con todos los camiones, caravanas y furgonetas que pueblan los carriles derechos de las autovías.
> ...



Me suicido antes de ir tan aburrido al volante solo por ahorrar 4 pesetas. 

Tanto Mercedes para esto xDxD. 

Seguro que además eres de esos que no se quita del carril izquierdo, pa joder.


----------



## jotace (9 Ago 2020)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Me suicido antes de ir tan aburrido al volante solo por ahorrar 4 pesetas.
> 
> Tanto Mercedes para esto xDxD.
> 
> Seguro que además eres de esos que no se quita del carril izquierdo, pa joder.



Pues no, voy por el derecho.
En realidad no te aburres, es un no parar de "pelear" con camiones y furgonetas.
Y es una prueba de consumo puntual que he hecho, aunque conozco a uno que siempre conduce así, uno que todos los días hace 120 km de su bolsillo para ir a trabajar.


----------



## jotace (19 Ago 2020)

Bueno, ya llevo tres depósitos controlando el consumo. Al final los dos últimos han sido con muchos recorridos por carreteras de montaña y cargado y en la autovía no he mantenido la velocidad de 110 así que la media ha empeorado.

En fin, el consumo en 2700 km me sale de 5,19 litros a los 100 lo cuál no está nada mal.

Los parciales han sido el primer depósito 4,67, el segundo 5,4 y el tercero 5,6.

Mañana salimos para Salamanca, 600 km aprox, a ver si puedo aguantar los 110 en llano y cuesta arriba. No creo que sea capaz.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (22 Ago 2020)

Mercedes CLA, en autopista a velocidad legal, 4.0 l/100km


----------



## Iron IQ (22 Ago 2020)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Mercedes CLA, en autopista a velocidad legal, 4.0 l/100km



Debe de ser el 2L Diesel con 8 velocidades 2019-2020
La anterior 2016 de 7 también puede sacar estos numeros.
Por lo que pesa, no está mal.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (24 Ago 2020)




----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Ago 2020)

Miguel Lacambra Real dijo:


>



La república no se paga sola, tanto protestar por mierdas, eso es lo que suele haber en política.


----------



## Elfinanciero (31 Ago 2020)

Muy valiosa la información, ya había visto algunos reportajes que hablan de manera en que los fabricantes nos mienten con eso del consumo de las trampas que suelen hacer. Es un tema que me interesa ya que antes de comprar mi carro fue mucho lo que investigue sobre su real consumo ya que estos tiempos no están para gastar dinero de más, más bien para hacer buenas inversiones y ahorrar en todo lo que sea posible.


----------



## jotace (3 Sep 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> La república no se paga sola, tanto protestar por mierdas, eso es lo que suele haber en política.



En la Comunitat Valenciana ya hay un borrador para lo mismo, y por supuesto, ningún político hispano va a renunciar a un dinerito fácil para sus prebendas y red clientelar, o sea que en breve 17 impuestos iguales en la piel de toro, uno por comunidad.

Barbas, vecino, o sea, no reírse.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2020)

jotace dijo:


> En la Comunitat Valenciana ya hay un borrador para lo mismo, y por supuesto, ningún político hispano va a renunciar a un dinerito fácil para sus prebendas y red clientelar, o sea que en breve 17 impuestos iguales en la piel de toro, uno por comunidad.
> 
> Barbas, vecino, o sea, no reírse.



Cada vez me se parece más a Cataluña, todos los carteles en Valenciano, bueno catalán que es lo que estudian ahora en la escuela. LA última vez que estuve en ciudad de 90000 habitanets al lado de Valencia, los mensajes que dan desde el ayuntamiento principalmente catalán. ES el idioma del futuro.


----------



## jotace (4 Sep 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Bueno, ya llevo tres depósitos controlando el consumo. Al final los dos últimos han sido con muchos recorridos por carreteras de montaña y cargado y en la autovía no he mantenido la velocidad de 110 así que la media ha empeorado.
> 
> En fin, el consumo en 2700 km me sale de 5,19 litros a los 100 lo cuál no está nada mal.
> 
> ...



Ya hemos vuelto de las vacaciones.
Lo de ir a 110, nada de nada, eso sí, hubo tramos de nacional, autonómicas y locales a 90 o menos y ciudad. Y en la A8 mucho tramo de 80.
Desde los 2.700 km hemos llegado a los 5.199, para lo cuál necesité tres depósitos (38,97; 48,16 y 48,94 litros).
Los consumos de cada uno han sido 5,46; 5,73 y 5,23 litros/100 km.
El primer y último depósito incluyen la ida y la vuelta, mucha carretera entre paradas, el de 5,73 fue íntegramente por Asturias.

Está claro que el gran peso del vehículo lastra los consumos en cortos trayectos, aunque permanecer por debajo de 6 litros está genial para este paquebote.
El depósito que logré 4,67 antes de las vacas lo hice prácticamente yendo sólo. Los demás con la familia y mucho equipaje, menos en Asturias que el equipaje estaba en el hotel.

En total, desde el inicio del experimento, los 5.199 km, el consumo ha sido de 5,32 litros a los 100. (276,79 litros en total).


----------



## gabrielo (5 Sep 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Ya hemos vuelto de las vacaciones.
> Lo de ir a 110, nada de nada, eso sí, hubo tramos de nacional, autonómicas y locales a 90 o menos y ciudad. Y en la A8 mucho tramo de 80.
> Desde los 2.700 km hemos llegado a los 5.199, para lo cuál necesité tres depósitos (38,97; 48,16 y 48,94 litros).
> Los consumos de cada uno han sido 5,46; 5,73 y 5,23 litros/100 km.
> ...



el consumo esta muy bien para el coche que es hay muy pocos coches que tienen consumos reales de menos de 5 litros conduciendo normalmente y casi todos del segmento a o b como el suzuki citigo o el peugeot 208 hdi 100 cv esos si puedes bajar claramente de los 5 litros sin esforzarse pero cuidadito por unas decimas no merece la pena el cambio son 100 euros año


----------



## Iron IQ (7 Sep 2020)

Que tal si proponemos que eliminen el carril derecho?
Como que casi no se usa...


----------



## RICH PIANA (12 Sep 2020)

mi mx5 2.0 no baja de 10 litros a los 100, tampoco me he comprado el coche para conducir a lo flanders, esta claro


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Sep 2020)

Rs4 2017 (sin mirar velocímetro, 150km a la semans para ir al curro)

15,2L /100km


----------



## GuillermoSislack (21 Sep 2020)

Yo suelo entrar en km77 y en coches.net, me parecen las mas serias. 
De las tablas decir que tengo un Toyota Auris Híbrido y el consumo que he tenido en los 160.000 km que llevo es inferior a lo que pones en las tablas.
Con decir que la semana pasada hice un viaje ida y vuelta, de 1260 km, con un consumo medio de 4.7 l/100, calculado por el coche, y resultado de 60 € en gasolina de gasto. Perfectamente calculado, fue un viaje de trabajo y pedí factura, salí con el depósito lleno, en la ida gastó un cuarto, volví a llenar el depósito en el destino, con 30€ de coste en gasolina, viaje de 600 km carretera y 30 km por ciudad, y en la vuelta, volví a llenar para la factura a la empresa, con otros 30 € de gasto, con los mismos kilómetros.
Habitualmente estoy entre 4.6 y 5.7 a los 100, dependiendo del perfil del recorrido, en mixto.


----------



## trolero (30 Sep 2020)

Voy a escribir de una moto para que Ayn Rand pueda despotricar:

Honda CB125F. Le caben 13 litros en el depósito. Hago 680 Km, y cuando le pongo gasola otra vez, aún le quedaban casi 2 litros dentro. Esta se va a los 800 KM por depósito. He de decir que está en rodaje y la llevo muy tranquila.


----------



## Nicors (30 Sep 2020)

trolero dijo:


> Voy a escribir de una moto para que Ayn Rand pueda despotricar:
> 
> Honda CB125F. Le caben 13 litros en el depósito. Hago 680 Km, y cuando le pongo gasola otra vez, aún le quedaban casi 2 litros dentro. Esta se va a los 800 KM por depósito. He de decir que está en rodaje y la llevo muy tranquila.



Sorprende, malo es que una 125 por una autopista es un peligro, por ahí mínimo 250 cc que es un segmento casi desaparecido, lo cual es sorprendente ya que con una cuarto de litro vas al fin del mundo.


----------



## KENSHIN (1 Oct 2020)

Nicors dijo:


> Sorprende, malo es que una 125 por una autopista es un peligro, por ahí mínimo 250 cc que es un segmento casi desaparecido, lo cual es sorprendente ya que con una cuarto de litro vas al fin del mundo.



EL tema es que para una de 250 cc, tienes que sacarte el carnet A2, para las de 125 cc con el de coche es suficiente. Es algo absurdo porque una moto de 250 cc es lo minino para carretera, como bien has dicho, y no es difícil de llevar, debería poderse conducir con el carnet B de coche.


----------



## jotace (1 Oct 2020)

trolero dijo:


> Voy a escribir de una moto para que Ayn Rand pueda despotricar:
> 
> Honda CB125F. Le caben 13 litros en el depósito. Hago 680 Km, y cuando le pongo gasola otra vez, aún le quedaban casi 2 litros dentro. Esta se va a los 800 KM por depósito. He de decir que está en rodaje y la llevo muy tranquila.



Pues aún así, con las nuevas normas de emisiones va a ser tan difícil y caro homologar un 125 que tengo entendido que este segmento desaparecerá en pro de motos eléctricas equivalentes. Igual que los coches pequeños que también van a desaparecer lastrados por las penalizaciones a las marcas debido a que bajan las emisiones medias (precisamente lo que se pretende con las normas ambientales).


----------



## trolero (1 Oct 2020)

jotace dijo:


> Pues aún así, con las nuevas normas de emisiones va a ser tan difícil y caro homologar un 125 que tengo entendido que este segmento desaparecerá en pro de motos eléctricas equivalentes. Igual que los coches pequeños que también van a desaparecer lastrados por las penalizaciones a las marcas debido a que bajan las emisiones medias (precisamente lo que se pretende con las normas ambientales).



Espero que la cordura predomine y se respeten estos vehículos, cuya contaminación, en términos absolutos, es ridícula.


----------



## TedStraiker (5 Oct 2020)

Audi a2 1.4 tdi 4.3-4.7 l/100 real
Santana 350 1.6 hdi 5.8-6.5 real
Suzuki ignis ddis 5.4-5.7 real
Opel corsa 2015 gasolina 7 aprox


----------



## asiqué (7 Oct 2020)

Es momento de meter una vacilada a los conductores de hibridos y diesel modernetes! Mi antiguo golf mk3 GT 1997 1.6 16v
un dia malo sacaba 5,5 L a los 100 en mi recorrido habitual desde Castro Urdiales A Bilbao. Comprobado con deposito. Pero un dia bueno, sin pillar trafico ni semaforos sacaba 4.6 de ordenador.
Me rio de muchos coches modernos. Bajar al Jarama y subir el mismo dia con el mismo deposito sin problemas. Pongo unas capturas de un video que grabe del ordenador de abordo


----------



## ianpocks (7 Oct 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> Es momento de meter una vacilada a los conductores de hibridos y diesel modernetes! Mi antiguo golf mk3 GT 1997 1.6 16v
> un dia malo sacaba 5,5 L a los 100 en mi recorrido habitual desde Castro Urdiales A Bilbao. Comprobado con deposito. Pero un dia bueno, sin pillar trafico ni semaforos sacaba 4.6 de ordenador.
> Me rio de muchos coches modernos. Bajar al Jarama y subir el mismo dia con el mismo deposito sin problemas. Pongo unas capturas de un video que grabe del ordenador de abordo
> Ver archivo adjunto 452757
> ...



veo que la conducción era normalita, quizas tu conducción era progresiva? Lo digo por la media que te marca el ordenador a bordo. Yo tengo un diesel del 2004 y los consumos de menos de 5 los hago en plano, bajada en subida diga lo que diga el ordenador es más 6 que 5 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (7 Oct 2020)

ianpocks dijo:


> veo que la conducción era normalita, quizas tu conducción era progresiva? Lo digo por la media que te marca el ordenador a bordo. Yo tengo un diesel del 2004 y los consumos de menos de 5 los hago en plano, bajada en subida diga lo que diga el ordenador es más 6 que 5
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



si, progresiva y suave en un trayecto limitado a 80. Alguna vez lo medi con el deposito y daba entre los 5.5 - 6 L aunque el ordenador era mas optimista. No es un trayecto plano del todo pero como lo hacia muy a menudo acabe buscando el punto exacto de como bajar el consumo. Para un coche de gasolina de mediados de los 90 es un consumo mas que aceptable, tambien digo que ese motor era una pasada, y el coche en general tambien, como lo echo de menos,


----------



## ianpocks (7 Oct 2020)

asiqué dijo:


> si, progresiva y suave en un trayecto limitado a 80. Alguna vez lo medi con el deposito y daba entre los 5.5 - 6 L aunque el ordenador era mas optimista. No es un trayecto plano del todo pero como lo hacia muy a menudo acabe buscando el punto exacto de como bajar el consumo. Para un coche de gasolina de mediados de los 90 es un consumo mas que aceptable, tambien digo que ese motor era una pasada, y el coche en general tambien, como lo echo de menos,
> Ver archivo adjunto 452902



si la verdad que sí,no pocas veces me subí a uno parecido y tb al mítico GTI de 125 caballos de los primeros ( conozco a gente que los tienen eso sí como colección). No me cabe duda que un gasolina esos consumos se merece todo el respeto, y ese tablero lo he visto cientos de veces. Coches duros, el mío TV es motor vag y sin problemas desde el primer día por eso no me lo quito aunque tarde o temprano me lo obligarán....

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (7 Oct 2020)

ianpocks dijo:


> si la verdad que sí,no pocas veces me subí a uno parecido y tb al mítico GTI de 125 caballos de los primeros ( conozco a gente que los tienen eso sí como colección). No me cabe duda que un gasolina esos consumos se merece todo el respeto, y ese tablero lo he visto cientos de veces. Coches duros, el mío TV es motor vag y sin problemas desde el primer día por eso no me lo quito aunque tarde o temprano me lo obligarán....
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



necesitaba una furgo para trabajar y no estaba dispuesto a dejar aparcado el golf en la calle muerto de asco, ademas del gasto de tener 2 vehiculos, con pena se lo vendi por 300e a una amiga que con 18 años queria como primer coche un golf 3.


----------



## cabronias (16 Oct 2020)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> Bueno, tras 3.500 kms de uso, 80 % carretera y 20 % ciudad, siempre a velocidades legales y estilo de conducción tranquilo (flanders para muchos )
> el consumo acumulado del ordenador es de 7,4 (el real de 7,6), lo que me ha sorprendido gratamente, por varias razones, por el tipo de coche-motor que es y por la poca divergencia entre consumo teórico-real
> 
> en mi caso personal me he "desdieselizado" por completo en 2 años (el otro coche de casa es un Toyota Auris HSD) y muy contento, la suavidad, sonoridad, incluso el olfato...con consumos muy razonables (el HSD 4,5 marcador, 4,8 reales)



Wembley, ¿sigues todavía con el outback? Le estoy dando vueltas al tema de pillar uno de segunda mano. 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WEMBLEY (16 Oct 2020)

cabronias dijo:


> Wembley, ¿sigues todavía con el outback? Le estoy dando vueltas al tema de pillar uno de segunda mano.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk



sí, en diciembre hará 3 años y a día de hoy 72.000 kms

encantado es poco, para mí es el coche total, sirve para todo

a tu disposición para lo que quieras preguntar, en público o en privado

y como el hilo va de consumos, en el acumulado del coche 7,2 de media


----------



## cabronias (16 Oct 2020)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> sí, en diciembre hará 3 años y a día de hoy 72.000 kms
> 
> encantado es poco, para mí es el coche total, sirve para todo
> 
> ...



Pues ya que estamos... 
Las primeras dudas que me surgen son: 
- el consumo real
- precio de los mantenimientos
- el tema de cambiar los 4 neumáticos a la vez, supongo que saldrá caro 


Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WEMBLEY (17 Oct 2020)

cabronias dijo:


> Pues ya que estamos...
> Las primeras dudas que me surgen son:
> - el consumo real
> - precio de los mantenimientos
> ...



te cuento...

sobre el consumo real, al principio hacía los cálculos y el 7,4 de ordenador equivalía a 7,6
ahora llevo un acumulado histórico de 7,2 que vendrán a ser 7,4/7,5 reales
hago muy poca ciudad y conducción tranquila, de vez en cuando le piso un poco y se va a 8/9
la semana pasada viaje en el día de 900 kms, autopista, entre 120 y 140, 8 litros reales
para ser un gasolina 2.5 atmosférico, tracción integral y automático no son cifras muy elevadas

los mantenimientos son cada 15.000, de momento servicio oficial, de memoria no recuerdo el precio, el lunes te lo miro en la oficina y te confirmo

sigo con los neumáticos originales, están en buen estado, unos Yokohama Geolandar, llevo idea de cambiarlos a los 75k, seguramente por unos Michelin Crossclimate, que salen por unos 140 cada uno
la medida del mío es 225/65 R17 106V XL

por curiosidad, ¿qué versión y de qué año estás viendo? ¿Kms?


----------



## cabronias (17 Oct 2020)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> por curiosidad, ¿qué versión y de qué año estás viendo? ¿Kms?



La idea es un Executive Plus, del 2015/16. No se si diesel o gasolina (hacemos unos 20.000 km al año). Rondando los 20.000 euros salen unos cuantos por ese precio.


----------



## WEMBLEY (17 Oct 2020)

cabronias dijo:


> La idea es un Executive Plus, del 2015/16. No se si diesel o gasolina (hacemos unos 20.000 km al año). Rondando los 20.000 euros salen unos cuantos por ese precio.



es el equipamiento más alto; gasolina sin dudarlo, ese motor está probadísimo y es muy fiable, los boxer diesel se desarrollaron expresamente para Europa (Subaru es cabezón con el boxer y la tracción integral permanente) y dieron algunos problemas


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Oct 2020)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> te cuento...
> 
> sobre el consumo real, al principio hacía los cálculos y el 7,4 de ordenador equivalía a 7,6
> ahora llevo un acumulado histórico de 7,2 que vendrán a ser 7,4/7,5 reales
> ...



He tenido esos michelin y me gustarón mucho, en lluvia no tienen comparación los michelin energy, los energy son un peligro en lluvia, encima son autorizados como neumático de invierno, si te pilla nieve no estás obligado a poner cadenas.


----------



## gabrielo (22 Oct 2020)

WEMBLEY dijo:


> te cuento...
> 
> sobre el consumo real, al principio hacía los cálculos y el 7,4 de ordenador equivalía a 7,6
> ahora llevo un acumulado histórico de 7,2 que vendrán a ser 7,4/7,5 reales
> ...



pues no es ningun disparate tu consumo un 2,5 asmosferico y que gastes 1 litro mas o ni llega que los modernos coches urbanos 1,2 o 1,0 teniendo un coche espacioso ,traccion total y coche para 1 millon de km si tienes suertecilla as comprado un gran coche y si le dotas con glp hasta barato de mantener.

podias decir cuento te costo y el acabado.


----------



## WEMBLEY (22 Oct 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> pues no es ningun disparate tu consumo un 2,5 asmosferico y que gastes 1 litro mas o ni llega que los modernos coches urbanos 1,2 o 1,0 teniendo un coche espacioso ,traccion total y coche para 1 millon de km si tienes suertecilla as comprado un gran coche y si le dotas con glp hasta barato de mantener.
> 
> podias decir cuento te costo y el acabado.



sí, tenía mis dudas en su momento por la fama de tragones de los Subaru gasolina pero la evolución del motor 2.5 ha sido muy buena en ese sentido

insisto, en conducción tranquila la mayoría de kms, con mucha carretera secundaria de límite 90

estuve mirando la versión GLP pero se iba bastante de precio en su momento y habían dudas sobre su fiabilidad

yo compré el más alto de acabado, el Executive Plus, pero tampoco podías elegir mucho, en ese momento el 95 % de los que traían a España eran con ese acabado (además de que lo lleva todo)

y en precio, con oferta por reestyling inminente e incluyendo la bola de remolque oficial, fueron 35.000 €

hasta ahora, 3 años y 72.000 kms, el coche perfecto, y encantado por su versatilidad, comodidad y sensaciones de conducción, lo recomendaría sin dudar para el que busca un coche familiar y totalmente diferente al resto


----------



## Iron IQ (23 Oct 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> pues no es ningun disparate tu consumo un 2,5 asmosferico y que gastes 1 litro mas o ni llega que los modernos coches urbanos 1,2 o 1,0 teniendo un coche espacioso ,traccion total y coche para 1 millon de km si tienes suertecilla as comprado un gran coche y si le dotas con glp hasta barato de mantener.
> 
> podias decir cuento te costo y el acabado.



Los coches de que hablas, en las mimas condiciones, no llegan a consumir 5L/100Km.
Por no hablar del precio que e menos de la mitad; para la mayoría de la gente esto es mas que suficiente.


----------



## Jasa (22 Dic 2020)

No sé si va aquí, pero bueno.
La familia va a crecer de manera brutal este año y estoy mirando coches, consumo importante estoy muy contento con el de mi 207 diésel que fue un motivo esencial en su día para la compra (300.000 km va a hacer en 12 años, dos de ellos con pocos km). Como veis un 508 sw con 70.000 km diésel y de 120 CV (esto lo veo un poco flojo) por 12.000 euros? A cuanto creéis que se irá el consumo?

Los SUV por mi parte están descartados, entre otras por el consumo.


----------



## gabrielo (22 Dic 2020)

Jasa dijo:


> No sé si va aquí, pero bueno.
> La familia va a crecer de manera brutal este año y estoy mirando coches, consumo importante estoy muy contento con el de mi 207 diésel que fue un motivo esencial en su día para la compra (300.000 km va a hacer en 12 años, dos de ellos con pocos km). Como veis un 508 sw con 70.000 km diésel y de 120 CV (esto lo veo un poco flojo) por 12.000 euros? A cuanto creéis que se irá el consumo?
> 
> Los SUV por mi parte están descartados, entre otras por el consumo.



en consumo creo que si tu 207 le haces 5 litros justos el 508 no será mucho problema serán 400 kilos mas pero con mejor aerodinámica ponle sobre 5,7 mas o menos ,otra cosa es la fiabilidad o si es demasiado largo ,eso lo tendrás que investigar y por otra parte 70000 kilómetros 12000 euros no as dicho los años pero supongo que siendo 5 años será precio razonable.

el consumo yo creo que ahí no hay problema el salto no es muy grande creo que tiene un consumo razonable para lo que es.


----------



## gabrielo (22 Dic 2020)

estuve investigando el consumo del 508 hdi 120 caballos y consume menos de lo creía es asequible hacerle 5 litros justos ya que según autofacil y otras revistas se quedo en 5 raspados y según sprinmotor con 11 conductores 5 han bajado de 5 litros y la media 5,46 consumo muy bajo comparable al consumo real del Citroën c4 o Peugeot 308 hdi.


----------



## Jasa (22 Dic 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> en consumo creo que si tu 207 le haces 5 litros justos el 508 no será mucho problema serán 400 kilos mas pero con mejor aerodinámica ponle sobre 5,7 mas o menos ,otra cosa es la fiabilidad o si es demasiado largo ,eso lo tendrás que investigar y por otra parte 70000 kilómetros 12000 euros no as dicho los años pero supongo que siendo 5 años será precio razonable.
> 
> el consumo yo creo que ahí no hay problema el salto no es muy grande creo que tiene un consumo razonable para lo que es.



He estado leyendo eso y la verdad que me parece una barbaridad la poca diferencia de consumo que tiene, aunque el de 120 cv lo veo algo corto para el peso que tiene, el 207 hace tiempo que no le bajo de los 5 litro, se me va a los 6 o 6 y poco en ciudad y carretera anda por poco más de los 5 a 120 km, un aumento que noté a partir de los 200k km, recuerdo de consumos inferiores a los 4 yendo en autopista tranquilo (100/110).
Si el tiempo que lo he visto es ese 4/5 años a ese precio, me ha parecido interesante. 
Alguna recomendación en coches similares de tamaño con consumos bajos y fiables?


----------



## gabrielo (22 Dic 2020)

Jasa dijo:


> He estado leyendo eso y la verdad que me parece una barbaridad la poca diferencia de consumo que tiene, aunque el de 120 cv lo veo algo corto para el peso que tiene, el 207 hace tiempo que no le bajo de los 5 litro, se me va a los 6 o 6 y poco en ciudad y carretera anda por poco más de los 5 a 120 km, un aumento que noté a partir de los 200k km, recuerdo de consumos inferiores a los 4 yendo en autopista tranquilo (100/110).
> Si el tiempo que lo he visto es ese 4/5 años a ese precio, me ha parecido interesante.
> Alguna recomendación en coches similares de tamaño con consumos bajos y fiables?



el 508 esta muy bien con una aceptable fiabilidad otros coches que me parecen muy interesantes son las berlinas japonesas fiabilidad fantástica luego esta los interesantes motores diesel con los famosos 2,2 de honda y Mazda y el 2,0 y 2,2 de Toyota con consumos muy ajustados pero los japoneses tienen todo el gasolina muy interesante suele ser un 2000 atmosféricos de 120 a 160 caballos con buen agrado de conducción y en consumos de gasolina muy interesantes comprendidos entre 7 y 7,5 por increíble que parezca el 1,6 gasolina de 180 Nissan consume menos que algún diesel en el compacto de nissan del 2015 bajo como 7 decimas el consumo del 1,2 115 caballos sobre 6,3 reales según la prueba


----------



## Iron IQ (23 Dic 2020)

Jasa dijo:


> He estado leyendo eso y la verdad que me parece una barbaridad la poca diferencia de consumo que tiene, aunque el de 120 cv lo veo algo corto para el peso que tiene, el 207 hace tiempo que no le bajo de los 5 litro, se me va a los 6 o 6 y poco en ciudad y carretera anda por poco más de los 5 a 120 km, un aumento que noté a partir de los 200k km, recuerdo de consumos inferiores a los 4 yendo en autopista tranquilo (100/110).
> Si el tiempo que lo he visto es ese 4/5 años a ese precio, me ha parecido interesante.
> Alguna recomendación en coches similares de tamaño con consumos bajos y fiables?




La caja de 6 velocidades del 508 tiene mucho que ver!
Mira Ford Focus, de los mejores en consumo y fiabilidad.


----------



## Nicors (3 Ene 2021)

Mi gt 86, a velocidades legales de autopista no llega a 7 litros a los 100 km.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ene 2021)

Iron IQ dijo:


> La caja de 6 velocidades del 508 tiene mucho que ver!
> Mira Ford Focus, de los mejores en consumo y fiabilidad.



¿no será la eat 8? la seis ya no la ponen en puegeot.


----------



## lowfour (10 Ene 2021)

Yo paso de coches y de hecho estuve 15 años sin uno porque vivía en el centro de madrid y era feliz. Bueno, tenía un Volvo v70 pero no lo usaba nunca. Siempre he tenido volvos (4 y 5 cilindros) y en mi familia igual. Coches estupendos pero chupaban un huevo, sobre todo el v70 2.5 turbo de 200cv que es una burrada.

hace cinco me dio la ventolera sin pensarlo y me pillé un golf 7 pelao con un TSI 1.2 110cv de gasolina. Modelo normal no el ortopédico sportwagon. Aquí un poco mi experiencia.

- Rinde más que esos 110cv, como 130 lo menos
- Es el coche total (salvo en maletero claro). Muy bueno para ciudad (salvo consumos), cojonudo para carreteras de todo tipo y impresionantemente estable para autovías y autobahn.
- ciudad: con start stop y mucho cuidado es muy difícil bajar de 8 litros. (Neumáticos de invierno eso si, de fricción)
- carretera: 5.7 litros o asi
- autopista lenta: fácil bajar a 4.7 litros
- autobahn Rostock-Berlín de 120 a 160kmh con el coche cargado y aire acondicionado: 5.5litros.

es un jodido mechero salvo en ciudad y el coche anda que se las pela para la mierda motor que lleva. No esperes unas grandes recuperaciones en 6a ni un avión por supuesto. Pero que es un 1.2! Cero problemas salvo crujido en suspensiones delanteras en tiempo frío y húmedo, algo endémico de los VW.

el proximo coche igual un Tesla S, v60/90, e-klass o un panamera (ehem por soñar) o algo así. O quizás sigo con el Golf poque veo muy difícil ir hacia mejor como conjunto. El balance ciudad/autopista es absolutamente increíble.


----------



## Viva la penestroika (14 Ene 2021)

Que suerte a mi me marca 7.4 mi 320d coupé de 184 CV, con start stop apagado, he andado por nieve en tercera y pasándome los límites por el forro de los cojones todo el tiempo...

Yo he gastado 8 litros en tiempos con un A4 TDI de 110 a tabla... conducis como putas abuelas, luego a llorar porque se jode el turbo y se atasca el filtro de partículas.


----------



## Iron IQ (15 Ene 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿no será la eat 8? la seis ya no la ponen en puegeot.



La EAT8 es la caja automatica, la manual de 6 velocidades está en uso en PSA.
Es mas, la EAT8 da consumos mas altos que la manual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (15 Ene 2021)

Ya sé por experiencia que es la automática, lo del consumo ya no lo tengo tan claro, salvo por el mayor peso del coche, pero en autovía la 8 es extralarga, para mi gusto se han pasado.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (19 Ene 2021)

El del BMW no se estaba picando, porque un simple 320d te desintegra.

P.D: La suspensión trasera de tu coche no es independiente.


----------



## Viva la penestroika (21 Ene 2021)

No se cómo, será que no iba a fondo, de ilusiónes vive el hombre... yo no lo he pasado de 230 y sigue acelerando, explicame cómo me dejas atrás con tu mierda de coche... a no ser que sea un 320 del año la pera los demás te funden todos en curvas y en recta... el mío tiene 180 CV nada más... ( Del coupé es el motor más pequeño en diesel y te barre).

Aquí hay una cuesta que está a 100 en autopista y cuando me descuido voy a más de 180... lo que pilla tu lavadora...

Detrás lleva una suspensión multibrazo independiente muy sofisticada no unos brazos tirados cutres como en tuyo...


----------



## -Aноñимо- (21 Ene 2021)

Viva la penestroika dijo:


> No se cómo, será que no iba a fondo, de ilusiónes vive el hombre... yo no lo he pasado de 230 y sigue acelerando, explicame cómo me dejas atrás con tu mierda de coche... a no ser que sea un 320 del año la pera los demás te funden todos en curvas y en recta... el mío tiene 180 CV nada más... ( Del coupé es el motor más pequeño en diesel y te barre).
> 
> Aquí hay una cuesta que está a 100 en autopista y cuando me descuido voy a más de 180... lo que pilla tu lavadora...
> 
> Detrás lleva una suspensión multibrazo independiente muy sofisticada no unos brazos tirados cutres como en tuyo...



El suyo lleva puente rígido, al menos eso dice Google.

Lolazo de coche. La gente compra mierda desfasada como novedad porque no se empapa ni lo más mínimo.


----------



## Viva la penestroika (21 Ene 2021)

Si no te digo que no te sirva, pero la verdad es esa, yo preferiría un gasolina pero tampoco puedo porque trabajo lejos... 

A veces creo que lo mejor para usar a diario es un Ibiza TDI viejo de 110cv...


----------



## Viva la penestroika (21 Ene 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> El suyo lleva puente rígido, al menos eso dice Google.
> 
> Lolazo de coche. La gente compra mierda desfasada como novedad porque no se empapa ni lo más mínimo.



Es una suspensión clásica de coche normal y corriente... es algo que sigue funcionando porque es barato y sencillo... 

Con los coches guapos que sacaba Toyota antes... bueno sigue sacando por ejemplo el gt86... me gusta un huevo pero no me cabe el crío y hago muchos kilómetros...


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Ene 2021)

Viva la penestroika dijo:


> No se cómo, será que no iba a fondo, de ilusiónes vive el hombre... yo no lo he pasado de 230 y sigue acelerando, explicame cómo me dejas atrás con tu mierda de coche... a no ser que sea un 320 del año la pera los demás te funden todos en curvas y en recta... el mío tiene 180 CV nada más... ( Del coupé es el motor más pequeño en diesel y te barre).
> 
> Aquí hay una cuesta que está a 100 en autopista y cuando me descuido voy a más de 180... lo que pilla tu lavadora...
> 
> Detrás lleva una suspensión multibrazo independiente muy sofisticada no unos brazos tirados cutres como en tuyo...



Explicame si a ti no te afectan los límites de velocidad, es interesante, ¿permiten más de 120 en ESpaña? porque por donde voy al trabajo todos los meses veo unos tios de verde muy simpáticos tirando fotos, no se puede ir a más de 80, lo malo es que cobran las fotos carísimas.


----------



## Viva la penestroika (26 Ene 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Explicame si a ti no te afectan los límites de velocidad, es interesante, ¿permiten más de 120 en ESpaña? porque por donde voy al trabajo todos los meses veo unos tios de verde muy simpáticos tirando fotos, no se puede ir a más de 80, lo malo es que cobran las fotos carísimas.



Círculo por la España vaciada, me afectan los límites pero me los paso por el forro de los cojones, se nota que eres un siervo estatal de gran ciudad, donde no hay gente es uno más libre... porque tampoco hay casi ningún caballero caballero... por ejemplo de Santander a Palencia hay un tramo de 150 km de autovía sin un solo radar...

Como decía mi ex lo importante es que no te pillen, unos os fijáis en las señales y otros miramos las cunetas...

Mi límite de autopista es 149 si voy tranquilo, los últimos 50 euros los pague hace más de 5 años y sigo circulando a 148 o 149 de regulador... es una maravilla no vivir en Madrid o Barcelona... vivo en Burgos, no es raro ver circular coches a más de 80 por ciudad en determinadas zonas...

En resumen por 50 euros me pasó el límite por el forro de los cojones... tengo 15 puntos del carnet... los caballero caballero siempre usan los mismos escondites y uso Social Drive... lo miras y sabes dónde está el operativo y como es para recaudar van a zonas de mucho volumen de circulación...


----------



## lowfour (28 Ene 2021)

Pregunta. Estoy mirando el Volvo v60 T6 híbrido... alguien lo tiene? Cuanto tarda en cargarse la batería en un enchufe rápido? La batería se recarga solo con el motor de combustión o hay que enchufarla si o si?


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ene 2021)

Viva la penestroika dijo:


> Círculo por la España vaciada, me afectan los límites pero me los paso por el forro de los cojones, se nota que eres un siervo estatal de gran ciudad, donde no hay gente es uno más libre... porque tampoco hay casi ningún caballero caballero... por ejemplo de Santander a Palencia hay un tramo de 150 km de autovía sin un solo radar...
> 
> Como decía mi ex lo importante es que no te pillen, unos os fijáis en las señales y otros miramos las cunetas...
> 
> ...



VAmos, que eres un tio muy listo, no sabía yo que había radares móviles y que tienen la costumbre de repetir sitios, incluso no me vayas a decir que casi siempre es el mismo coche camuflado, menos mal que en internet se aprende. De adivino justito, vivo en una ciudad más pequeña que tu y con menos frío. Ahora ir a 149 por autovía te hacer ser un hombre libre,pareces un adolescente presumiendo de coche ylo listo que es, solo te ha faltado decir que entras con freno de mano en las rotondas, desde luego este foro es de lo más divertido que conozco.


----------



## cohynetes (8 Feb 2021)

Es cierto que un a6 con 190 CV en autovía llega al 5,5l,estoy pensando en gastarme 25k para hacer 10k km al año pero tampoco quiero un sumidero en casa rollo 3.0 240cv...


Pagaríais 20k por un coche con 100k kilómetros? Me compro un A4 básico con esos 24k euros?


----------



## TedStraiker (10 Feb 2021)

Buenas, si os gusta el mundo del automóvil os dejo mi libro, sobre una de las fábricas más olvidadas de nuestro pais

Del Mito del Land Rover Santana a Los Mitos de Santana Motor: Ensayo sobre la industria del automóvil más importante en la historia de Andalucía: Amazon.es: Sánchez López, Hugo Antonio: Libros


----------



## javiwell (11 Feb 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Es cierto que un a6 con 190 CV en autovía llega al 5,5l,estoy pensando en gastarme 25k para hacer 10k km al año pero tampoco quiero un sumidero en casa rollo 3.0 240cv...
> 
> Pagaríais 20k por un coche con 100k kilómetros? Me compro un A4 básico con esos 24k euros?



Yo ya metido en segunda zarpa me iba a uno de matriculación 2012 o por ahí y pagaría mucho menos.

Por ejemplo, con 58 mil km, diesel, automático, 16 mil euros al contado con los 9.000 que te ahorras tienes para 8 años a de combustible, ese coche tendrá por lo menos 250 mil km por delante

AUDI A4 2.0 TDI 177cv multitronic 4p.


----------



## jotace (22 Feb 2021)

Acabo de calcular el consumo de mi Ford Fiesta 1.4 tdci del 2004 durante un depósito. Recorrido 90% carretera. Velocidades inferiores a 120 km/h de marcador.
Consumo de 4,13 litros a los cien.
Nunca había conseguido un consumo tan bajo con ningún coche.
Y eso que en general el Fiesta me parece un poco chupón en consumo mixto comparado con un Xantia que tuve.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (4 Mar 2021)

jotace dijo:


> Tenía por casa una revista en la que comparaban los consumos homologados de los vehículos con los "reales". El artículo va más allá de la mera exposición de estas tablas resumen, y nos cuenta también los trucos que usan las marcas para homologar bajos consumos. Iré poniendo las tablas conforme me dé tiempo a irlas subiendo.
> Los consumos "reales" se han medido en *ciclo combinado* (ciudad-carretera-autovía) a velocidades legales y *sin ir chafando güevos*, por diferentes redactores de la revista. Fijaos en el detalle que coches similares con el mismo motor hacen consumos muy parecidos sino iguales.
> El código de colores significa:
> *verde*: está por debajo de la media de diferencia de consumo homologado vs real de la categoría.
> ...



En mi coche echo 50 y me da para hacer 100 km, ¿es normal?


----------



## jotace (4 Mar 2021)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> En mi coche echo 50 y me da para hacer 100 km, ¿es normal?



Hágaselo mirar


----------



## socrates99 (13 Mar 2021)

6,9 Infinity q50 automatico diesel.
Ciudad el 80%


----------



## lcn (15 Mar 2021)

No es por nada , pero esa precision del calculo del consumo en carretera , es impresionante X,XX


----------



## EQUALITARIUM (19 Mar 2021)

Los coches sobretodo si van pintados con pinturanroja consumen demasiado mucho mas de lo que dicen las tablas


----------



## PalaDientes (29 Mar 2021)

Opel Astra G 2.0 Dti 100 cv. del 2004. 514000 km. 
Consumos entre 5,7 y 6,1 a los 100 km. 
Eso sí, la conducción es bastante relajada. Casi siempre por carreteras comarcales por la zona central de Asturias, con desniveles, pero controlando el acelerador.


----------



## javiwell (17 Abr 2021)

Acabo de cambiar el sistema de distribucion y bomba de agua de mi Audi A4 avant B6 de 2004 automático

Noto que el consumo instantáneo ha subido cuando pasas de 0 a 50 kmh y que el coche responde mejor al acelerador.

Por otro lado a velocidades crucero el coche consume como 1l menos a los 100 que antes

¿Mas experiencias relacionadas con el consumo y el cambio de la distribucion?


----------



## Nicors (22 Abr 2021)

EQUALITARIUM dijo:


> Los coches sobretodo si van pintados con pinturanroja consumen demasiado mucho mas de lo que dicen las tablas



Y eso porque? Otros colores más gastosos?


----------



## gabrielo (22 Abr 2021)

PalaDientes dijo:


> Opel Astra G 2.0 Dti 100 cv. del 2004. 514000 km.
> Consumos entre 5,7 y 6,1 a los 100 km.
> Eso sí, la conducción es bastante relajada. Casi siempre por carreteras comarcales por la zona central de Asturias, con desniveles, pero controlando el acelerador.



te a salido estupendo que sigas disfrutando el maquinon por muchos años mas, el consumo correcto y razonable ,si hoy puede que el nuevo astra le hagas 5 litros o menos pero nunca te va a resultar como este .


----------



## ianpocks (22 Abr 2021)

PalaDientes dijo:


> Opel Astra G 2.0 Dti 100 cv. del 2004. 514000 km.
> Consumos entre 5,7 y 6,1 a los 100 km.
> Eso sí, la conducción es bastante relajada. Casi siempre por carreteras comarcales por la zona central de Asturias, con desniveles, pero controlando el acelerador.



malo no te ha salido xd

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -Aноñимо- (22 Abr 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Acabo de cambiar el sistema de distribucion y bomba de agua de mi Audi A4 avant B6 de 2004 automático
> 
> Noto que el consumo instantáneo ha subido cuando pasas de 0 a 50 kmh y que el coche responde mejor al acelerador.
> 
> ...



No guarda relación, salvo que antes estuviera fuera de punto.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (22 Abr 2021)

cohynetes dijo:


> Es cierto que un a6 con 190 CV en autovía llega al 5,5l,estoy pensando en gastarme 25k para hacer 10k km al año pero tampoco quiero un sumidero en casa rollo 3.0 240cv...
> 
> 
> Pagaríais 20k por un coche con 100k kilómetros? Me compro un A4 básico con esos 24k euros?



El 3.0 TDI te va a gastar lo mismo y va a durar el doble. Un 6 cilindros diésel es la auténtica salud.


emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> En mi coche echo 50 y me da para hacer 100 km, ¿es normal?



Si tienes un V8 ó V12, le echas SP98 y le pisas, es normal. En caso contrario me preocuparía.


----------



## javiwell (22 Abr 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> No guarda relación, salvo que antes estuviera fuera de punto.



Pues estaría fuera de punto supongo, coche comprado con 185 mil km, como no tenía ni idea de cuando le cambiaron la distribución ni el mecánico podía averiguarlo, le hice el cambio yo para evitar una posible averia gruesa.

El sistema de correas de caucho sufre dilataciones y contracciones por las temperaturas y los esfuerzos con lo que, si está muy rodado, imagino que la correas acabarán un poco dilatadas y esto hará que esten fuera de punto y que el consumo no sea el mismo.

Digo desde el razonamiento lógico pero sin tener ni puta idea


----------



## -Aноñимо- (22 Abr 2021)

javiwell dijo:


> Pues estaría fuera de punto supongo, coche comprado con 185 mil km, como no tenía ni idea de cuando le cambiaron la distribución ni el mecánico podía averiguarlo, le hice el cambio yo para evitar una posible averia gruesa.
> 
> El sistema de correas de caucho sufre dilataciones y contracciones por las temperaturas y los esfuerzos con lo que, si está muy rodado, imagino que la correas acabarán un poco dilatadas y esto hará que esten fuera de punto y que el consumo no sea el mismo.
> 
> Digo desde el razonamiento lógico pero sin tener ni puta idea



Para reducir el consumo tanto me cuadra más un cambio de aceite con enjuagado del motor, limpieza de inyectores, turbo, EGR, etc.
La distribución si está muy rodada obviamente va a perder propiedades y estirarse en exceso, pero para que se refleje de ese modo en el consumo ya tenía que estar jodida la cosa...


----------



## PalaDientes (23 Abr 2021)

gabrielo dijo:


> te a salido estupendo que sigas disfrutando el maquinon por muchos años mas, el consumo correcto y razonable ,si hoy puede que el nuevo astra le hagas 5 litros o menos pero nunca te va a resultar como este .



Gracias por tus buenos deseos. La verdad es que no puedo quejarme. En todo este tiempo, los gastos que tuve que hacerle fueron un cambio de embrague y volante (pasado a monomasa) a los 418.000 km, un buje rodamiento, dos o tres caudalímetros comprados en ebay a 40€ cada uno, algún calentador y varias cosas mas de poca importancia, como bieletas de suspensión, rotulas, fuelles y otras piezas de desgate.
No creo que tenga otro coche como este en toda la vida.

En la actualidad estoy buscando un coche más grande y de cuatro puertas de segunda mano por comodidad, puesto que este es de tres puertas y estoy esperando un hijo. Pero este Opel lo voy a conservar igualmente a buen resguardo. Suena raro, pero parece que le cogí cariño.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (1 May 2021)

jotace dijo:


> Tenía por casa una revista en la que comparaban los consumos homologados de los vehículos con los "reales". El artículo va más allá de la mera exposición de estas tablas resumen, y nos cuenta también los trucos que usan las marcas para homologar bajos consumos. Iré poniendo las tablas conforme me dé tiempo a irlas subiendo.
> Los consumos "reales" se han medido en *ciclo combinado* (ciudad-carretera-autovía) a velocidades legales y *sin ir chafando güevos*, por diferentes redactores de la revista. Fijaos en el detalle que coches similares con el mismo motor hacen consumos muy parecidos sino iguales.
> El código de colores significa:
> *verde*: está por debajo de la media de diferencia de consumo homologado vs real de la categoría.
> ...



En la prensa especializada de motos viene explicado la diferencia entre consumo en carretera y ciudad, pues en ciudad el consumo se dispara una barbaridad. Diferencias de pesos, declarados y reales, lo que significa "peso en vacío", que le quitan hasta el aceite de las horquillas.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Es momento de meter una vacilada a los conductores de hibridos y diesel modernetes! Mi antiguo golf mk3 GT 1997 1.6 16v
> un dia malo sacaba 5,5 L a los 100 en mi recorrido habitual desde Castro Urdiales A Bilbao. Comprobado con deposito. Pero un dia bueno, sin pillar trafico ni semaforos sacaba 4.6 de ordenador.
> Me rio de muchos coches modernos. Bajar al Jarama y subir el mismo dia con el mismo deposito sin problemas. Pongo unas capturas de un video que grabe del ordenador de abordo



No te crees ni tú esos consumos en un pvto 1.6 de gasofa que va siempre más apretado que las conejas del Instagram.

No se puede ser más fantasma, colega.


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2021)

No me leo todo el hilo, solo expongo:

-Para calcular el consumo se llena el depósito y se pone el contador a cero. Cuando llegue a reserva se vuelve a llenar y división al canto. Si se quiere apurar más se hace con dos depósitos.

Dejaros de mierdas de 5 litros o 6 litros. Eso no sirve para nada. Lo que valen son los céntimos por km.

-En mi caso son 0.10 euros por Km. No sé si es mucho o poco. 2.2 Diesel 140 CV. 700 Km es un depósito, 70 euros.

Si me meten otros 0.9 por Km en autovia pues es justo justo otro depósito.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

Mercedes-Benz CLK 230 Kompressor (C208) automático: 9,9l/100km en recorrido mixto


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Mercedes-Benz CLK 230 Kompressor (C208) automático: 9,9l/100km en recorrido mixto




Que te dejes de mierdas y vacies un depósito.

Eso no me dice nada, falla muchísimo.


El mio dos litros menos y te folla.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No me leo todo el hilo, solo expongo:
> 
> -Para calcular el consumo se llena el depósito y se pone el contador a cero. Cuando llegue a reserva se vuelve a llenar y división al canto. Si se quiere apurar más se hace con dos depósitos.
> 
> ...



¿Qué dices, hippie colgao? 

El consumo en litros es la única medida fiable para valorar el rendimiento del coche. El gasto en euros depende del precio del combustible en un momento concreto. Es algo variable de un día para otro, tu coche no gasta 0,10€ por kilómetro de manera fija y continuada, sin embargo sí puede tener un consumo de 7,7l/100km de manera fija para el recorrido de casa al trabajo, por ejemplo.

Lo que no sirve para nada es lo que has dicho tú porque, básicamente, no has dicho nada.

Ni marca ni modelo, sentando cátedra y aportando absolutamente *NADA*


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> ¿Qué dices, hippie colgao?
> 
> El consumo en litros es la única medida fiable para valorar el rendimiento del coche. El gasto en euros depende del precio del combustible en un momento concreto. Es algo variable de un día para otro, tu coche no gasta 0,10€ por kilómetro de manera fija y continuada, sin embargo sí puede tener un consumo de 7,7l/100km de manera fija para el recorrido de casa al trabajo, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...




Yo no sé quien me lee, es un 2.2 de 140CV, y consume cms según al precio medio del diesel. Porque los litros no valen para NADA. Como puedes comprobar el consumo es de 8 litros pero el ordenador nunca marca eso.


Y te folla vivo, ¿que mariconada es esa del cambio automático?


MARICÓN.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Que te dejes de mierdas y vacies un depósito.
> 
> Eso no me dice nada, falla muchísimo.



Que eres tú el único que no está diciendo nada aquí. Si ni siquiera has dicho a cuánto repostas, payaso.

¿Qué cojones aporta lo que tú has dicho? *N-A-D-A*
Si postea un forero de Canarias, con el combustible bastante más barato que en la península, lo mismo le sale el mismo gasto por kilómetro en su V8 de gasolina que a un forero de Madrid que reposte más caro, aunque lleve un 6 cilindros diésel.


----------



## Carles Lòpes (1 May 2021)

Os vais ya a follar al parkjing del carrefour ostia


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo no sé quien me lee, es un 2.2 de 140CV, y consume cms según al precio medio del diesel. Porque los litros no valen para NADA. Como puedes comprobar el consumo es de 8 litros pero el ordenador nunca marca eso.
> 
> 
> Y te folla vivo, ¿que mariconada es esa del cambio automático?
> ...



Uy sí, menudo dato más arriesgado decir que tienes un Honda Accord/Civic 2.2 i-CDTI.   
El CLK le saca 4 segundazos en el 0 a 160km/h a tu zarrio, así que no flipes.

Me encanta el cambio automático. No tengo ningún complejo que compensar para creerme más guay por llevar un manual (cosa que hace cualquier Charo), como parece ser tu caso.
Aunque también me gusta el cambio manual, por supuesto.


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Uy sí, menudo dato más arriesgado decir que tienes un Honda Accord/Civic 2.2 i-CDTI.
> El CLK le saca 4 segundazos en el 0 a 160km/h a tu zarrio, así que no flipes.
> 
> Me encanta el cambio automático. No tengo ningún complejo que compensar para creerme más guay por llevar un manual (cosa que hace cualquier Charo), como parece ser tu caso.
> Aunque también me gusta el cambio manual, por supuesto.




*CHARO!*!

Tú lo has dicho, el subconsciente te ha delatado: te sientes como una *CHARO *conduciendo tu coche.

De ahi que vengas al foro a tratar de sublimar esa espina en el costado, clavada ahi dentro y que te causará un heart attack en plena autovia.


----------



## asiqué (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> No te crees ni tú esos consumos en un pvto 1.6 de gasofa que va siempre más apretado que las conejas del Instagram.
> 
> No se puede ser más fantasma, colega.








My Veoh







www.veoh.com





no se puede ser mas zoquete colega.
Aprende a conducir bien y mira el video del ordenador del golf.
Y vuelve a leer mi mensaje, vuelves a ver el video, vuelves a leer el mensaje…
tantas,veces como quieras.
No puedo demostrarlo de mejor manera, tambien puedes ver donde esta la aguja del nivel de gasolina. Y se lo que digo que use ese coche 5 años para ir y venir de castro a bilbao


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> My Veoh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sí, campeón, que ahora mismo me creo que un 1.6 de gasofa saca consumos de 1.9 TDI porque tú me lo digas.


----------



## asiqué (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Mercedes-Benz CLK 230 Kompressor (C208) automático: 9,9l/100km en recorrido mixto



tienes un coche de fracasado absoluto y lo sabes. Todos los que veo en ese coche son gordi calvos en crisis aguda 
lo unico bueno a tu favor es que es de los ultimos mercedes antes del bajon de calidad actual


----------



## asiqué (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Que sí, campeón, que ahora mismo me creo que un 1.6 de gasofa saca consumos de 1.9 TDI porque tú me lo digas.



tu mismo… ah informate un poco primero


----------



## NIKK (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> ¿Qué dices, hippie colgao?
> 
> El consumo en litros es la única medida fiable para valorar el rendimiento del coche. El gasto en euros depende del precio del combustible en un momento concreto. Es algo variable de un día para otro, tu coche no gasta 0,10€ por kilómetro de manera fija y continuada, sin embargo sí puede tener un consumo de 7,7l/100km de manera fija para el recorrido de casa al trabajo, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Entonces es lo mismo repostar en repsol que en carrefour? fluctua como la bolsa .


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2021)

Se ha escondido cual CHARO cobarde, corrido de la verguenza...


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Entonces es lo mismo repostar en repsol que en carrefour? fluctua como la bolsa .



Pues no sabría decirte con seguridad, es probable que las low cost y las conocidas tengan exactamente el mismo proveedor. Pueden variar los aditivos, pero no creo que te pase nada por repostar en Carrefour.


Para la maricona de @asiqué, que me cita dos veces y luego me mete al ignore con las manos temblando:

1. El CLK no es mío, pero como se trata de insultar sin motivo, habría sido de fracasados cualquier otro modelo que hubiera posteado. 

2. Teniendo un pvto Golf 1.6 no creo que estés en posición de reírte de los coches de los demás

3. Eres una maricona y un ridículo. Esos consumos no te los crees ni borracho, pero vienes a un hilo serio a esparcir tus fantasmadas.
Dinos también que hace el 0 a 100 en 3 segundos, para terminar de descojonarnos de ti.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Se ha escondido cual CHARO cobarde, corrido de la verguenza...



¿Quién? ¿La maricona del Golf que me ha metido en el ignore muy humilladito o el anormal que vive en una pompa y aún no se ha enterado de que el precio de la gasolina varía de un día para otro y entre regiones (tú)?


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> ¿Quién? ¿La maricona del Golf que me ha metido en el ignore muy humilladito o el anormal que vive en una pompa y aún no se ha enterado de que el precio de la gasolina varía de un día para otro y entre regiones (tú)?




CHARO, hay más diferencia en la conducción que en la variación del diesel de la media.


----------



## NIKK (1 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Pues no sabría decirte con seguridad, es probable que las low cost y las conocidas tengan exactamente el mismo proveedor. Pueden variar los aditivos, pero no creo que te pase nada por repostar en Carrefour.



Hombre, la publicidad también se paga pero está claro que la diferencia de precio básicamente está en los aditivos y eso repercute en el motor y lógicamente en las prestaciones. Hay gente que dice, pues llevo diez años con gasolina barata y el coche tira, vale, habría que desmontar el motor y no es lo mismo tener un segmento a que un segmento c. Tal y como está la información hoy en dia, malo no es repostar en repsol (por poner un ejemplo), diría que mas bien bueno para el vehículo.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (1 May 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Hombre, la publicidad también se paga pero está claro que la diferencia de precio básicamente está en los aditivos y eso repercute en el motor y lógicamente en las prestaciones. Hay gente que dice, pues llevo diez años con gasolina barata y el coche tira, vale, habría que desmontar el motor y no es lo mismo tener un segmento a que un segmento c. Tal y como está la información hoy en dia, malo no es repostar en repsol (por poner un ejemplo), diría que mas bien bueno para el vehículo.



La mayoría de aditivos son para chorradas anticontaminantes modernas. Sin un estudio que lo avale (y que no esté pagado por Repsol), no puedo pronunciarme.
Me interesa que la gasolina no tenga etanol y que proporcione el octanaje anunciado, cosa que probablemente no ofrezca ninguna.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo no sé quien me lee, es un 2.2 de 140CV, y consume cms según al precio medio del diesel. Porque los litros no valen para NADA. Como puedes comprobar el consumo es de 8 litros pero el ordenador nunca marca eso.
> 
> 
> Y te folla vivo, ¿que mariconada es esa del cambio automático?
> ...



Oh sí, tu tener gran pepino... parecer ovni de los años 50...

Lo que más mola son las asas de sartén para abrir la puerta...

A los fantasmas, el consumo más bajo que he logrado en un gasolina han sido 6 litros paseando con un Megane Cabrio 1.6 a 80 90 por Tenerife... y con el de la parienta utilitario de mierda 1.3 por la M30 a 90 constantes también... 6 litros


----------



## FLACOPACO (8 May 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Hombre, la publicidad también se paga pero está claro que la diferencia de precio básicamente está en los aditivos y eso repercute en el motor y lógicamente en las prestaciones. Hay gente que dice, pues llevo diez años con gasolina barata y el coche tira, vale, habría que desmontar el motor y no es lo mismo tener un segmento a que un segmento c. Tal y como está la información hoy en dia, malo no es repostar en repsol (por poner un ejemplo), diría que mas bien bueno para el vehículo.



El monopolio del refino del petróleo es estatal. CLH refija el petróleo y se lo vende a las distribuidoras con exactamente las mismas características. Eso si, luego puede venir Repsol o BP y añadir compuestos adicionales como detergentes, antiespumantes etc que el carrefour no.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NIKK (9 May 2021)

FLACOPACO dijo:


> El monopolio del refino del petróleo es estatal. CLH refija el petróleo y se lo vende a las distribuidoras con exactamente las mismas características. Eso si, luego puede venir Repsol o BP y añadir compuestos adicionales como detergentes, antiespumantes etc que el carrefour no.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk



Ya, te veo irónico; pues la verdad que paso de echarle agua a mi coche y sinceramente no pesan esos 40 ctms por litro de más a la hora de repostar en repsol. Eso cada uno....


----------



## FLACOPACO (12 May 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Ya, te veo irónico; pues la verdad que paso de echarle agua a mi coche y sinceramente no pesan esos 40 ctms por litro de más a la hora de repostar en repsol. Eso cada uno....



No soy irónico, proporcionó información que imagino por lo que leo que has puesto en post anteriores tuyos que sabes de sobra pero en cambio mucha gente no. Sobre si repostar en Carrefour o en Repsol, que la gente me llame loco, pero siempre echo en las grandes conocidas (BP,Cepsa,Repsol) en concreto en Repsol un 99% de las veces ya que paso de jugarmela.

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 May 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> No te crees ni tú esos consumos en un pvto 1.6 de gasofa que va siempre más apretado que las conejas del Instagram.
> 
> No se puede ser más fantasma, colega.



Yo siempre he consumido mucho en todos mis coches, vamos es coger el consumo "oficial" que dice el fabricante y sumarle un 50% como poco jaja. Supongo que los llevan en modo abuelístico para los tests.... no se lo cree ni Magú.

Yo les doy cera a los coches, una vez el aceite está en su punto, a disfrutar. Alguno parece que le da igual comerse todos los semáforos en rojo, cuánto parguela.... Luego contrario a la intuición, tienen más averías por la acumulación de carbonilla.


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2021)

FLACOPACO dijo:


> No soy irónico, proporcionó información que imagino por lo que leo que has puesto en post anteriores tuyos que sabes de sobra pero en cambio mucha gente no. Sobre si repostar en Carrefour o en Repsol, que la gente me llame loco, pero siempre echo en las grandes conocidas (BP,Cepsa,Repsol) en concreto en Repsol un 99% de las veces ya que paso de jugarmela.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk



EN Alcampo dice que la gasolina es de cepsa, y tiene que ser así orque no hay muchas refinerías por aquí, la mayoría salen de los mismos sitios, cambian los aditivos que les pones. También influye la honradez del dueño de la estación, el estado de los depósitios y si tiene mucho movimiento en ventas, no está la gasolina de tiempo.


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Jun 2021)

Pues mira, mi coche cuando me lo compre me dijeron que gastaba 7 litros a los 100.

Ahora con 23 añistos sigue como el primer dia, gastando de media 6,2 a los 100


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Pues mira, mi coche cuando me lo compre me dijeron que gastaba 7 litros a los 100.
> 
> Ahora con 23 añistos sigue como el primer dia, gastando de media 6,2 a los 100



Eso es porque conduces como un abuelo.


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Jun 2021)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Eso es porque conduces como un abuelo.



No sabia que los abuelos iban a 150-160    (no, ya no voy a esa velocidad, que han pasado los años)

Supongo que en aquella epoca el consumo no se calculaba como ahora y buscaban datos mas reales.


----------



## gabrielo (19 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> No sabia que los abuelos iban a 150-160    (no, ya no voy a esa velocidad, que han pasado los años)
> 
> Supongo que en aquella epoca el consumo no se calculaba como ahora y buscaban datos mas reales.



hace 20 o 25 años muchas marcas te decian la verdad lo que realmente consumia un coche los mercedes antiguos o zx o los primeros xsaras si decia que consumian 7 litros es que era muy facil consumir eso o incluso menos aparte que si te parecia mucho su consumo le podias echar aceite de girasol o de semillas.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (21 Jun 2021)

Perdón por la intromisión, no soy experta en vehículos, carezco del nivel de conocimientos del resto de comentaristas. 
Mi comentario se basa en dos puntos fundamentales:
1. Mi consideración de un automóvil como herramienta práctica imprescindible en mi modo de vida. 
Madre de familia numerosa que ha tenido que llevar hasta cuatro sillas de seguridad instaladas durante años. Vivo el una población de Madrid a las afueras de la ciudad donde el transporte público no era una alternativa "viable" para nuestras necesidades de desplazamiento a diario en nuestras circunstancias. 

2. Mi valoración como usuaria que debe considerar el máximo ahorro sin renunciar a un motor aceptable en cuanto a potencia, mantenimiento, seguridad, etc. 

Cambié mi Chrysler Voyager por un Dacia siete plazas reales, en su día un Logan y actualmente un Lodgy, y lo recomiendo a todas las familias que busquen algo con esa misma mentalidad. 

Son vehículos "espartanos" en su estética, no aptos para amantes del coche como hobby ni como elemento de "distinción" o imagen "social" -con todos mis respetos a quienes tengan o quieran verlo así- pero sí para quienes tengan que darle mucho tute y aspiren a que les dure el máximo de tiempo posible dándoles un buen servicio. 

La única pega es que utilizándolo con las siete plazas el maletero es simbólico, son siete plazas para viajar con "amplitud". El mismo problema de maletero "simbólico" lo tenía con la Chrysler, que era maravillosa en muchos sentidos pero con un consumo mayor y mayores gastos de mantenimiento. 

Si uno no necesita utilizar las siete plazas de forma permanente, da muchísimo juego para el transporte de cosas. Cuando voy al Ikea o a hacer cojocompras al super soy la envidia! 

En fin, por si le sirve de orientación a alguien.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (21 Jun 2021)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Perdón por la intromisión, no soy experta en vehículos, carezco del nivel de conocimientos del resto de comentaristas.
> Mi comentario se basa en dos puntos fundamentales:
> 1. Mi consideración de un automóvil como herramienta práctica imprescindible en mi modo de vida.
> Madre de familia numerosa que ha tenido que llevar hasta cuatro sillas de seguridad instaladas durante años. Vivo el una población de Madrid a las afueras de la ciudad donde el transporte público no era una alternativa "viable" para nuestras necesidades de desplazamiento a diario en nuestras circunstancias.
> ...



¿En serio cambias una Voyager por un Dacia de mierda? ¿Por qué? 

La Voyager con motor diésel gasta poco y además es cómoda. El Dacia ni lo comento, son basura con ruedas todos.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (21 Jun 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> ¿En serio cambias una Voyager por un Dacia de mierda? ¿Por qué?
> 
> La Voyager con motor diésel gasta poco y además es cómoda. El Dacia ni lo comento, son basura con ruedas todos.



La Voyager, diesel, nos salió con un defecto de fábrica que daba la cara al cabo de años. Afectó a toda una serie. Y nos dejamos un huevo y la yema del otro en reparaciones. 

Y por circunstancias de la vida -bahh, ya sabes, cosas graves que suceden en el mundo real- habemos gentes que debemos apretarnos el cinturón. 

Y gracias a "la mierda" de los Dacia encontramos una solución más que aceptable para las necesidades expuestas. 

Cada uno vive como puede, con sus prioridades según el contexto. 

En mi comentario lo dije. 
Los Dacia no son aptos para quienes tengan el coche entre sus prioridades, por gusto o por necesidad de "imagen".

Pero como se habla de consumo...y de ahorro... por eso me he atrevido a comentar.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (21 Jun 2021)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> La Voyager, diesel, nos salió con un defecto de fábrica que daba la cara al cabo de años. Afectó a toda una serie. Y nos dejamos un huevo y la yema del otro en reparaciones.
> 
> Y por circunstancias de la vida -bahh, ya sabes, cosas graves que suceden en el mundo real- habemos gentes que debemos apretarnos el cinturón.
> 
> ...



Bueno, bien visto así os tenemos a los malos conductores bien localizados. 

Nadie con un mínimo de aprecio por el automóvil se compra un pvto Dacia asqueroso.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (21 Jun 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Bueno, bien visto así os tenemos a los malos conductores bien localizados.
> 
> Nadie con un mínimo de aprecio por el automóvil se compra un pvto Dacia asqueroso.



Hombreeeee, acabáramos. 

No puedo discutir el concepto de buen o mal conductor basándome en ese tipo de argumentos tan subjetivos. Lo siento. 

Buenas tardes!


----------



## Besucher (22 Jun 2021)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Perdón por la intromisión, no soy experta en vehículos, carezco del nivel de conocimientos del resto de comentaristas.
> Mi comentario se basa en dos puntos fundamentales:
> 1. Mi consideración de un automóvil como herramienta práctica imprescindible en mi modo de vida.
> Madre de familia numerosa que ha tenido que llevar hasta cuatro sillas de seguridad instaladas durante años. Vivo el una población de Madrid a las afueras de la ciudad donde el transporte público no era una alternativa "viable" para nuestras necesidades de desplazamiento a diario en nuestras circunstancias.
> ...



Este hilo es para hablar de los Consumos reales de los automóviles, no para que nos des una charla sobre tus razones de cambio de coche.

Suenas a troll, y casi diría que spamer.

O eso, o muchas mujeres sois tan tontas como bastantes foreros suelen afirmar en este foro.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (23 Jun 2021)

Besucher dijo:


> Este hilo es para hablar de los Consumos reales de los automóviles, no para que nos des una charla sobre tus razones de cambio de coche.
> 
> Suenas a troll, y casi diría que spamer.
> 
> O eso, o muchas mujeres sois tan tontas como bastantes foreros suelen afirmar en este foro.



Va a ser eso, sí, que las mujeres somos todas idiotas y los conductores de Dacia unos subhumanos. 

Ni troll ni spamer. Es todo más sencillo que eso, no hay que hacerse tanto lío. 

Que estamos en sección Consumo Responsable. 
Vd. perdone, ehhh, le dejo aquí ya tranquilito, que disfrute de su rincón de ingenieros bien a tope de testosterona. 

Ignóreme y queda como dios. 
Los discursitos WASP se los puede ahorrar conmigo. Más que nada porque son totalmente prescindibles. 

Le admito todos los argumentos razonables del mundo sobre cualquier asunto. Cuando entramos ya en argumentos relacionados con quién la tiene más gorda y similares, lo siento pero declino. Todito para Vd. 

Buenas noches.


----------



## gabrielo (24 Jun 2021)

-Aноñимо- dijo:


> Bueno, bien visto así os tenemos a los malos conductores bien localizados.
> 
> Nadie con un mínimo de aprecio por el automóvil se compra un pvto Dacia asqueroso.



la diferencia de que por el mismo precio en 2018 comprabas un mini o un polo hoy en dia compras un sandero casi pelado el coche pijo del 2018 por el mismo dinero si quieres comprar es dacia lo mismo pasa con otros coches el mondeo todo equipado del 2018 hoy seria un fiat tipo no mas y eso pasa por cumplir al pie de la letra las aberrantes medidas ambientales marcado por soros ese judio que traiciono a los suyos y trabajo siendo adolescente para la gestapo y de forma eficaz.


----------



## Nicors (27 Jun 2021)

regüeltodeajetes dijo:


> Perdón por la intromisión, no soy experta en vehículos, carezco del nivel de conocimientos del resto de comentaristas.
> Mi comentario se basa en dos puntos fundamentales:
> 1. Mi consideración de un automóvil como herramienta práctica imprescindible en mi modo de vida.
> Madre de familia numerosa que ha tenido que llevar hasta cuatro sillas de seguridad instaladas durante años. Vivo el una población de Madrid a las afueras de la ciudad donde el transporte público no era una alternativa "viable" para nuestras necesidades de desplazamiento a diario en nuestras circunstancias.
> ...



Diesel o gasolina? Consumos?


----------



## Funciovago (13 Jul 2021)

¿FUncionan bien las ruedas de menor consumo?, cuanto pueden reducirlo


----------



## ianpocks (13 Jul 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿FUncionan bien las ruedas de menor consumo?, cuanto pueden reducirlo



si te refieres por ejemplo a Michelin energy en mi coche o en mi modo de conducción ( lo tengo desde hace 17 años) y los probé hará 3/4 años no me pareció un ahorro ( quizás sí que lo fue , si lo fue fue tan poco que ni cuenta me di...) Pero si puedo decirte que, al menos en mi caso, los pneumaticos me duraron menos. Ya digo es mi experiencia...

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Funciovago (13 Jul 2021)

ianpocks dijo:


> si te refieres por ejemplo a Michelin energy en mi coche o en mi modo de conducción ( lo tengo desde hace 17 años) y los probé hará 3/4 años no me pareció un ahorro ( quizás sí que lo fue , si lo fue fue tan poco que ni cuenta me di...) Pero si puedo decirte que, al menos en mi caso, los pneumaticos me duraron menos. Ya digo es mi experiencia...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



Me refería en general a neumáticos que supuestamente consumen menos combustible, y también, a neumáticos con baja "resistencia a la rodadura".

Gracias ianpocks por tu respuesta.


----------



## Iron IQ (15 Jul 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Me refería en general a neumáticos que supuestamente consumen menos combustible, y también, a neumáticos con baja "resistencia a la rodadura".
> 
> Gracias ianpocks por tu respuesta.



Lo único que se nota es el ruido distinto.
Probé hace años unos Bridgestone y han durado poco sin que se note en el consumo.


----------



## Ald_Pereira (17 Jul 2021)

Los coches eléctricos tienen que tomar el testigo de los coches tradicionales, no solo porque significa una mejora para el medio ambiente, sino que *con el paso de los años su precio ira reduciéndose*, esto es como pasó con los televisores, *en los años 50 tener un televisor era muy difícil*, tener dos ya era cosa de ricos. Pienso que debemos migrar hacia ese modelo o al menos uno hibrido y luego ya al 100% *un modelo eléctrico mejorado que pueda ser conducido en grandes distancias con una carga*.


----------



## gabrielo (17 Jul 2021)

Ald_Pereira dijo:


> Los coches eléctricos tienen que tomar el testigo de los coches tradicionales, no solo porque significa una mejora para el medio ambiente, sino que *con el paso de los años su precio ira reduciéndose*, esto es como pasó con los televisores, *en los años 50 tener un televisor era muy difícil*, tener dos ya era cosa de ricos. Pienso que debemos migrar hacia ese modelo o al menos uno hibrido y luego ya al 100% *un modelo eléctrico mejorado que pueda ser conducido en grandes distancias con una carga*.



HOY POR HOY UN COCHE ELECTRICO ES UNA TOTAL DESVENTAJA TIENEN POQUISIMA AUTOMOMIA Y TE PUEDES QUEDAR ESPERANDO QUE SE CARGUE HORAS Y LO PEOR A PESAR DE LA SUBIDA DEL CARBURANTE HOY POR HOY NO LO AMORTIZAS EN LA VIDA ,EJEMPLO SEAT MII QUE SERA EL MEJOR COCHE ELECTRICO CALIDAD PRECIO 17000 EUROS HOY EN DIA PUES HACE 3 AÑOS MI MADRE COMPRO EL SEAT MII COSMOPOLITAN CON CAMBIO AUTOMATICO POR 9800 EUROS.


----------



## Venturi (22 Jul 2021)

Funciovago dijo:


> Me refería en general a neumáticos que supuestamente consumen menos combustible, y también, a neumáticos con baja "resistencia a la rodadura".
> 
> Gracias ianpocks por tu respuesta.



A mi los energy me dieron la sensación de agarrar como unas ruedas de madera. Eran duros como piedras.


----------



## Ulises 33 (25 Jul 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> A mi los energy me dieron la sensación de agarrar como unas ruedas de madera. Eran duros como piedras.



¿Energy saver de Michelin? los B no eran una mierda, eran una reputisima mierda, sobre todo en agua, un peligro.


----------



## Venturi (26 Jul 2021)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿Energy saver de Michelin? los B no eran una mierda, eran una reputisima mierda, sobre todo en agua, un peligro.



En efecto, esos mismos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Jul 2021)

Neumáticos que gastan menos se traduce como neumáticos que no agarran una mierda ¿ por que creéis que cada día le ponen neumáticos más anchos a los coches? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jul 2021)

Venturi dijo:


> En efecto, esos mismos.



Cuando cambié a los cross climate en una promoción, prácticamente me costarón 30 euros más los 4 fué como la noche y el día, no te digo nada en mojado. El coche que tengo ahora llevo los primacy 4 y eso es otra historia, los energy saver los podrían tirar todos.


----------



## PUSE EL TURBO (29 Jul 2021)

Ald_Pereira dijo:


> Los coches eléctricos tienen que tomar el testigo de los coches tradicionales, no solo porque significa una mejora para el medio ambiente, sino que *con el paso de los años su precio ira reduciéndose*, esto es como pasó con los televisores, *en los años 50 tener un televisor era muy difícil*, tener dos ya era cosa de ricos. Pienso que debemos migrar hacia ese modelo o al menos uno hibrido y luego ya al 100% *un modelo eléctrico mejorado que pueda ser conducido en grandes distancias con una carga*.



*HIJO DE LA GRAN PVTA*


----------



## Talosgüevos (29 Jul 2021)

Ald_Pereira dijo:


> Los coches eléctricos tienen que tomar el testigo de los coches tradicionales, no solo porque significa una mejora para el medio ambiente, sino que *con el paso de los años su precio ira reduciéndose*, esto es como pasó con los televisores, *en los años 50 tener un televisor era muy difícil*, tener dos ya era cosa de ricos. Pienso que debemos migrar hacia ese modelo o al menos uno hibrido y luego ya al 100% *un modelo eléctrico mejorado que pueda ser conducido en grandes distancias con una carga*.



Tú no eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. De entrada los eléctricos CONTAMINAN MÁS AL FABRICARLOS Y AL RECICLARLOS, de propina sustituir el parque móvil con eléctricos nos representaría un consumo eléctrico tan bestial que no se sabe si con 100 nucleares de última generación sería suficiente. Luego está el problemita de la PUTA MIERDA DE AUTONOMÍA Y DEL TIEMPO DE CARGA. Un hibrido aún, coches de hidrógeno quizás si se mejora la tecnología PERO LOS ELÉCTRICOS SON SOLO PARA SUBNORMALES!!!


Negacionistas y ANTIVACUNAS sois unos HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA!!!


----------



## Jorge Hernandez (31 Jul 2021)

gabrielo dijo:


> HOY POR HOY UN COCHE ELECTRICO ES UNA TOTAL DESVENTAJA TIENEN POQUISIMA AUTOMOMIA Y TE PUEDES QUEDAR ESPERANDO QUE SE CARGUE HORAS Y LO PEOR A PESAR DE LA SUBIDA DEL CARBURANTE HOY POR HOY NO LO AMORTIZAS EN LA VIDA ,EJEMPLO SEAT MII QUE SERA EL MEJOR COCHE ELECTRICO CALIDAD PRECIO 17000 EUROS HOY EN DIA PUES HACE 3 AÑOS MI MADRE COMPRO EL SEAT MII COSMOPOLITAN CON CAMBIO AUTOMATICO POR 9800 EUROS.



Bueno, he visto que se pueden viajar grandes distancias cargándolo en un par de horas, pero eso es en la actualidad, entiendo lo que comenta Ald_Pereira en que se debe buscar la manera de incentivar a la adquisición de modelos hibridos para que la polución vaya mermando.


----------



## Jorge Hernandez (31 Jul 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tú no eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. De entrada los eléctricos CONTAMINAN MÁS AL FABRICARLOS Y AL RECICLARLOS, de propina sustituir el parque móvil con eléctricos nos representaría un consumo eléctrico tan bestial que no se sabe si con 100 nucleares de última generación sería suficiente. Luego está el problemita de la PUTA MIERDA DE AUTONOMÍA Y DEL TIEMPO DE CARGA. Un hibrido aún, coches de hidrógeno quizás si se mejora la tecnología PERO LOS ELÉCTRICOS SON SOLO PARA SUBNORMALES!!!
> 
> 
> Negacionistas y ANTIVACUNAS sois unos HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA!!!



Digo yo, si el se ha expresado con respeto, por que hay que faltar al respeto?


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Jul 2021)

Jorge Hernandez dijo:


> Digo yo, si el se ha expresado con respeto, por que hay que faltar al respeto?



Cuando alguien es COMPLETAMENTE IMBECIL y dice cosas TOTALMENTE ABSURDAS hay que dejarle claras las cosas, si te gusta bien y si no te recuerdo que esto es BURBUJA.


Negacionistas y ANTIVACUNAS sois unos HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA!!!


----------



## CocoVin (2 Ago 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Cuando alguien es COMPLETAMENTE IMBECIL y dice cosas TOTALMENTE ABSURDAS hay que dejarle claras las cosas, si te gusta bien y si no te recuerdo que esto es BURBUJA.
> 
> 
> Negacionistas y ANTIVACUNAS sois unos HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA!!!



Ostias chaval estas taradisimo jajajaja

Si no tienes para comprarte un eléctrico comprate un patin..o no seas clase media en españa.


----------



## Talosgüevos (3 Ago 2021)

CocoVin dijo:


> Ostias chaval estas taradisimo jajajaja
> 
> Si no tienes para comprarte un eléctrico comprate un patin..o no seas clase media en españa.



Taradosima estaba tu Puta madre por no abortarte.


Negacionistas y ANTIVACUNAS sois unos HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA!!!


----------



## OJC (3 Ago 2021)

No entiendo como se puede llegar a los insultos en un foro donde se habla de si una tecnología automovilística es mejor o peor que otra.

¿Qué se dejarán para cuando hablen de fútbol, religión o política?

Enviado desde mi SM-T555 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amanciortera (6 Ago 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Taradosima estaba tu Puta madre por no abortarte.
> 
> 
> Negacionistas y ANTIVACUNAS sois unos HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA!!!



Al ignore


----------



## jotace (10 Ago 2021)

Acabo de llegar de 15 días de vacaciones por España.
2.574 km recorridos con un total de 141,98 litros lo que hacen 5,516 litros a los 100 km.

MB clase C familiar cargado hasta los topes en las idas y vueltas y con 4 personas el resto.

Total de 169,62 euros a 1,195 de media el litro, dos depósitos en low cost y uno donde me pilló (en Huesca llegué a ver el gasoil a más de 1,30)

De los eléctricos/híbridos me río, y del precio del gasoil de momento también.


----------



## csainz (11 Ago 2021)

No sé los demas, pero los diesel que he tenido consumen menos en verano que en invierno, y ademas parece que gastan menos aun ya que solemos hacer viajes largos por autovia. El resto del año en ninguna condición se consiguen esos consumos, ya sea por trayectos cortos/ciudad o por la temperatura y motor frios que hace que aumenten consumos.


----------



## Iron IQ (19 Ago 2021)

Yo saco los mismos números con un C3 110cv incluyendo bastantes caminos y carreteras de montaña los fines de semana.
Ahora con el aire acondicionado gasto 4,8 de media.
Al principio no pude bajar de los 5,1-5,3 l/100km pero le he pillado el truco de las aceleraciones y del uso del motor entre 2000 y 2500 rpm.
Además he pasado de usar el control de crucero salvo para los tramos de más de 90 km/h


----------



## Espectrum (19 Ago 2021)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> En mi caso, consumos reales comprobados calculando la cantidad de combustible repostado, tengo una hoja de calculo donde relleno todos los repostajes y me da esto:
> 
> Coches:
> Seat Ibiza Sport TDI 100cv: 5,58l/100km
> ...



al TDI deberías de poder hacerle mejores consumos. la media de un 1.9 TDI andaba entre 4,7 y 5


----------



## gabrielo (20 Ago 2021)

Espectrum dijo:


> al TDI deberías de poder hacerle mejores consumos. la media de un 1.9 TDI andaba entre 4,7 y 5



el 1,9 tdi no invita a pisarle poco ese es el problema anda muy bien a 100 110 es muy fácil que este raspando los 4 litros el problema es que a 100 110 vas pisando huevos como se dice la mayoría va a 140 por hora.


----------



## Nicors (23 Ago 2021)

Hoy he cambiado pastillas de frenos delanteras(tercer juego) y traseras y líquido de frenos a mi gt 86 en 50 mil km. 207 euros todo. Ni tan mal.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Ago 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tú no eres más tonto porque no te entrenas. De entrada los eléctricos CONTAMINAN MÁS AL FABRICARLOS Y AL RECICLARLOS, de propina sustituir el parque móvil con eléctricos nos representaría un consumo eléctrico tan bestial que no se sabe si con 100 nucleares de última generación sería suficiente. Luego está el problemita de la PUTA MIERDA DE AUTONOMÍA Y DEL TIEMPO DE CARGA. Un hibrido aún, coches de hidrógeno quizás si se mejora la tecnología PERO LOS ELÉCTRICOS SON SOLO PARA SUBNORMALES!!!
> 
> 
> Negacionistas y ANTIVACUNAS sois unos HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA!!!



Hombre, usted está mezclando el culo con las témporas. Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente sabe que esto del coche eléctrico es la excusa para que los ricos sean los únicos que puedan conducir ante el, parece que esta vez sí, agotamiento de los hidrocarburos. Se lo compro, aunque creo que el margen que nos queda a los coches de combustión es suficiente para morirnos sin ver el planeta repleto de subnormales "conduciendo" coches a pilas. 

Pero lo que le delata como trisómico irrecuperable es relacionar algo tan obvio como la tomadura de pelo del coche eléctrico con el experimento inoculatorio de productos experimentales que se está haciendo en una sociedad desinformada que quizá pague su ignorancia con graves secuelas de por vida. Y no, no hablo de las vacunas de toda la vida, me refiero exclusivamente a las del Catarro19, plandemia inventada por la OMS con una mortalidad ridícula y un afán enfermizo por inocular experimentalmente a todo lo que se mueva.

Quizá usted no tenga el carnet de subnormal, pero fijo que sus padres, muchos, fueran hermanos de su puta madre.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Ago 2021)

Ir a 110 por una autopista roza el delito, que lo sepas.


----------



## Charles B. (26 Ago 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Hoy he cambiado pastillas de frenos delanteras(tercer juego) y traseras y líquido de frenos a mi gt 86 en 50 mil km. 207 euros todo. Ni tan mal.



Hombre, todo bien salvo que para cambiar un tercer juego de pastillas en 50K kilómetros es que o conduces como el puto culo, o tu coche es una puta basura. 

Es lo que hay.


----------



## Nothing (26 Ago 2021)

El híbrido solo se amortiza haciendo más ciudad que otra cosa. En carretera consume lo mismo que un gasolina. Así que no, si lo usas por carretera más que otra cosa, lo que has hecho es pagarle más al estado al comprarlo

Cualquier utilitario tricilíndrico gasolina de 100 cv hace 5.5 reales mixto autovía, carretera, cuidad, con una mecánica más simple

Esas cifras que das no son nada impresionantes. Un gasolina lo puede hacer también


----------



## Nicors (26 Ago 2021)

Charles B. dijo:


> Hombre, todo bien salvo que para cambiar un tercer juego de pastillas en 50K kilómetros es que o conduces como el puto culo, o tu coche es una puta basura.
> 
> Es lo que hay.



No, que le doy caña. Lee bien, dos juegos en 50 k, ahora le puse el tercero. Taluec.


----------



## Nothing (26 Ago 2021)

Uno de los actuales. Yo tampoco he tenido híbridos. Lo que digo es real. Tengo un tricilindrico de esos y hace 5.5 de verdad

Peeeero ...

En ciudad nada de arrancadas guais en los semáforos ni acelerones. Acostumbrarse a calcular la velocidad entre semáforo y semáforo para tener que frenar lo menos posible etc etc. Sin llegar a ir como un taxista, al final tanto cálculo es un desafío divertido. Si siempre haces los mismos recorridos ayuda un montón porque casi sabes como vas a pillar los semáforos

En autovía 100-120 de en bajada, 110 en llano, 100 subiendo. Así consume como un mechero. He llegado a hacer un consumo de menos de 3.5 en un viaje de bajada de 100 y pico km. Subiendo por autovía puede llegar máximo a 5.5

En carretera algo menos porque se va más despacio. Tener que cambiar más de marcha se compensa una vez más calculando bien para utilizar el freno lo menos posible.

Una cosa que ayuda es aprender a bajar marchas sincronizando las revoluciones. No reduce el consumo por si mismo, pero te hace calcular mucho mejor, y por tanto frenar menos. Frenar menos si que reduce el consumo a lo bestia. Ya se que los híbridos hacen el equivalente a esto y cargan la batería en la frenada etc, pero a mi me gusta el gasolina de cambio manual, y ya que no me dejan correr, pues me divierto conduciendo lo más fino que puedo


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ago 2021)

Charles B. dijo:


> Hombre, usted está mezclando el culo con las témporas. Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente sabe que esto del coche eléctrico es la excusa para que los ricos sean los únicos que puedan conducir ante el, parece que esta vez sí, agotamiento de los hidrocarburos. Se lo compro, aunque creo que el margen que nos queda a los coches de combustión es suficiente para morirnos sin ver el planeta repleto de subnormales "conduciendo" coches a pilas.
> 
> Pero lo que le delata como trisómico irrecuperable es relacionar algo tan obvio como la tomadura de pelo del coche eléctrico con el experimento inoculatorio de productos experimentales que se está haciendo en una sociedad desinformada que quizá pague su ignorancia con graves secuelas de por vida. Y no, no hablo de las vacunas de toda la vida, me refiero exclusivamente a las del Catarro19, plandemia inventada por la OMS con una mortalidad ridícula y un afán enfermizo por inocular experimentalmente a todo lo que se mueva.
> 
> Quizá usted no tenga el carnet de subnormal, pero fijo que sus padres, muchos, fueran hermanos de su puta madre.



Tú eres un subnormal HIJO DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA ANTICACUNAS DE MIERDA, SOLO TE FALTA SER TERRAPLANISTA DE MIERDA


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Ago 2021)

Buah, hypermiling no mola... espero que vuestra parienta chupe poco en también y sigais igual de contentos...

A mí la aguja del consumo instantáneo no se me fuese a los 20 litros me preocuparía que se me hubiera jodido el caudalimetro.

Estoy en 7.6 litros está semana, me pasó todos los límites por el forro de los cojones, lo disfruto.


----------



## DeLaisla (29 Ago 2021)

Mercedes 300 CE automático geografía de Isla velocidades legales y muchas cuestas... Tanto como en 10 km estás por arriba de los 600m sobre el mar.Consumo 10 litros a los 100,veces algo más.


----------



## Ulises 33 (30 Ago 2021)

Nothing dijo:


> El híbrido solo se amortiza haciendo más ciudad que otra cosa. En carretera consume lo mismo que un gasolina. Así que no, si lo usas por carretera más que otra cosa, lo que has hecho es pagarle más al estado al comprarlo
> 
> Cualquier utilitario tricilíndrico gasolina de 100 cv hace 5.5 reales mixto autovía, carretera, cuidad, con una mecánica más simple
> 
> Esas cifras que das no son nada impresionantes. Un gasolina lo puede hacer también



1.2 psa, automático y sin problemas se hace 5,5 y menos en autovía, sin tener que ir a 100, a 120, eso si, tiene 8 marchas, a 2000 rozo los 120.


----------



## DarkGabo (1 Sep 2021)

Smart 450 (primerisima generacion) motor gasolina 600cc mercedes. Ronda sobre los 4.7 litros 100 km con el pie la tabla siempre ya que es automatico y los cambio los hace apurando (100-110 km/h y con algo de cuestaba abajo 130 km/h) Estoy contento con el "scooter" para los recados.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 Sep 2021)

Iron IQ dijo:


> La caja de 8 velocidades PSA la pone con el motor 1.2 de 131 CV
> Yo he probado la caja de 6 con el mismo motor pero de 110 CV y, a pesar de dar buenos consumos, me pareció un poco rocosa!
> En los C3, que yo tengo no ponen esta caja pero estoy muy contento con la manual de 6 que llega a 120 con 2600 rot.
> Con 2 personas y el aire a tope, el consumo no supera 4.6 en autovia en este ritmo.
> El motor ya sabia que es muy bueno, con un par destacable y consumo muy ajustado si no superas 2800 rot.



Ya lo sé, solo ponen automático con 130 cv, me ha sorprendido el consumo. El comercial me decía que mínimo medio litro más que el manual, y me d la impresión que es al contrario. Conozco un colega que tiene el 110 cv (308) manual y consume más que yo. Me ha hecho consumos en autovía de 500-600 km a 5,3 litros. El C3 pesará menos, además, el automático pesa sobre 130 kg más que el manual, encima tengo una 225 frente 205 que mi colega y aún así, no consume más. Me gustaría hacer una prueba comparando los dos en un mismo recorrido.


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2021)

DeLaisla dijo:


> Mercedes 300 CE automático geografía de Isla velocidades legales y muchas cuestas... Tanto como en 10 km estás por arriba de los 600m sobre el mar.Consumo 10 litros a los 100,veces algo más.



Por fin alguien con un coche de verdad.

Es un consumo cojonudo. ¿El 12v o el 24v?


----------



## DeLaisla (21 Sep 2021)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Por fin alguien con un coche de verdad.
> 
> Es un consumo cojonudo. ¿El 12v o el 24v?



12v 190cv sin catalizar.


----------



## kikelon (23 Sep 2021)

Toyota Proace Verso Motor 1.5D 120CV, tras 10.000 kms, la media general me esta saliendo en 7.2, menos de lo que esperaba la verdad, también es cierto que la conducción con estos vehículos no da muchas alegrías al pie.


----------



## espadan (30 Sep 2021)

Un Sandero 3a generación, de los nuevos vamos, el tipico motor cojo , de 3 cilindros, para 90 cv, que tiene en ciudad traga como un campeon, casi 10 litros y consumo mixto no baja de 7.

Y dicen que es un coche económico, sera en el precio de compra, que en combustible no.


----------



## DonLimpio (10 Oct 2021)

¿Tenéis info sobre los consumos reales de las fragonetas por alguna parte?


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (12 Oct 2021)

Berlina, 1.9 JTD de hace 20 años con neumáticos 195/65 R15 de eficiencia B:

- urbano: un disparate de 8-10 litros
*- extraurbano: 5,5 l/100km a 110-120 km/h*

Modo flanders total carretera nacional 5,0-5,2 l/100km a 90-100km/h
Modo viaje 5000km cargado hasta las manillas por los Alpes con dos bicis encima para mejorar la aerodinámica 6,3l/100km.

PD. El Gerona-Huelva ciudad son 1190km que me hice con un depósito en modo eco una vez con 60 litros de depósito. Sospecho que había uno o dos litros más por lo que saldría una media de 5,15l/100km. Lo hice con una sola parada de una hora para comer y 12h30min de conducción (google en teoría daba una hora menos).


----------



## gabrielo (17 Oct 2021)

de los mejores en consumo se puede raspar los 4 litros a los 100 con una conducion normal tirando a economica con el dci de 75 y 90 cv.

cuidadito es el coche perfecto en estos tiempos el litro tanto de gasolina como de gasoil se va a poner con toda seguridad en algun momento a 1,75 o 1,80 pues aun asi el consumo asumible de entorno a 7 euros 100 con ruedas de 65 euros y cambios de aceite de 50 a 60 euros.


----------



## gabrielo (23 Oct 2021)

los consumos reales donde mejor información da es sprinmotor que es el consumo medio que saca muchas personas con ese coche y ese motor y te daras cuenta que a principios de siglo hubo varios coches con consumo real especialmente bajo fiat punto jtd 70 cv,citroen saxo diesel ,citroen c3 diesel y renault clio todos ellos bajaban claramente de 5 litros reales en gasolina algun urbano puede bajar el seat mi y el suzuki celerio y suzuki beleno este coche es bastante grande luego hay un opel astra el 1,2 gasolina 130 caballos con un consumo espectacular de 5,65 litros de media de 6 reales tambien baja el skoda fabia tanto el 1,0 como el 1,2 tci 90 cv el resto pues con las carrocerias de ahora suv pequeño consumos reales de 7,5 o 8 siendo el tivoli el mas honesto homologando 6,7 y gastando 7,06,

de los urbanos casi todos los gasolinas gastan entre 6 y 6,5 y diesel en torno a 5 donde el motor diésel de Citroën es espectacular


----------



## Steven Seagull (31 Oct 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Berlina, 1.9 JTD de hace 20 años con neumáticos 195/65 R15 de eficiencia B:
> 
> - urbano: un disparate de 8-10 litros
> *- extraurbano: 5,5 l/100km a 110-120 km/h*
> ...



Di el pvto modelo concreto, subnormal.

¿Qué ganas con hacerte el interesante?


----------



## gabrielo (4 Nov 2021)

Tenzing Norgay dijo:


> Berlina, 1.9 JTD de hace 20 años con neumáticos 195/65 R15 de eficiencia B:
> 
> - urbano: un disparate de 8-10 litros
> *- extraurbano: 5,5 l/100km a 110-120 km/h*
> ...



QUE ES UN FIAT BRAVO , LANCIA DELTA O UN ALFA 147


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (4 Nov 2021)

gabrielo dijo:


> QUE ES UN FIAT BRAVO , LANCIA DELTA O UN ALFA 147



Fiat Marea (sedán)


----------



## gabrielo (5 Nov 2021)

gabrielo dijo:


> los consumos reales donde mejor información da es sprinmotor que es el consumo medio que saca muchas personas con ese coche y ese motor y te daras cuenta que a principios de siglo hubo varios coches con consumo real especialmente bajo fiat punto jtd 70 cv,citroen saxo diesel ,citroen c3 diesel y renault clio todos ellos bajaban claramente de 5 litros reales en gasolina algun urbano puede bajar el seat mi y el suzuki celerio y suzuki beleno este coche es bastante grande luego hay un opel astra el 1,2 gasolina 130 caballos con un consumo espectacular de 5,65 litros de media de 6 reales tambien baja el skoda fabia tanto el 1,0 como el 1,2 tci 90 cv el resto pues con las carrocerias de ahora suv pequeño consumos reales de 7,5 o 8 siendo el tivoli el mas honesto homologando 6,7 y gastando 7,06,
> 
> de los urbanos casi todos los gasolinas gastan entre 6 y 6,5 y diesel en torno a 5 donde el motor diésel de Citroën es espectacular



Toyota yaris tiene un motor de gasolina que me gusta mucho 1,5 125 cv 4 cilindros y un consumo parece ser muy bueno según exprinmotor que hay 7 coches con ese motor y el gasto 5,70 litros me parece un consumo cojonudo prácticamente de diesel ya que el que compra este coche suele ir mas rápido que el conductor normal y seguramente con una conducción medio eficiente gaste menos de 5 litros y lo mejor no hace falta financiar para comprarlo en torno a 15000 euros y eso estando bien equipado que hoy en día no consigues una cosa así precio producto ni en dacia problema es coche chiquitín


----------



## jordi1980 (13 Nov 2021)

Alfa romeo 147 1.9 JTD con 200000km gasta unos 5,3 litros, gran parte en autopistas


----------



## Nothing (22 Nov 2021)

gabrielo dijo:


> Toyota yaris tiene un motor de gasolina que me gusta mucho 1,5 125 cv 4 cilindros y un consumo parece ser muy bueno según exprinmotor que hay 7 coches con ese motor y el gasto 5,70 litros me parece un consumo cojonudo prácticamente de diesel ya que el que compra este coche suele ir mas rápido que el conductor normal y seguramente con una conducción medio eficiente gaste menos de 5 litros y lo mejor no hace falta financiar para comprarlo en torno a 15000 euros y eso estando bien equipado que hoy en día no consigues una cosa así precio producto ni en dacia problema es coche chiquitín



Es tricilíndrico de ciclo Atkinson. El mismo que en la versión híbrida, pero dando más potencia. No se yo a la larga cuando lleve 100k o más km con tanto caballo. Me gusta más el tricilíndrico del Clio, concretamente el que daba 100 CV hace un año, que creo que lo han vuelto a cambiar. Primero era el de 90 CV que es al que se refieren que monta el Sandero, y es algo tragón. Lo cambiaron por el de 100 CV, y ese si que va bien, bien, pero ahora con la llegada del último Sandero, creo que los han vuelto a cambiar


----------



## Satori (22 Nov 2021)

Hyundai Kona, diesel de 1.6 y 115 CV....4,3 L a los 100 km en consumo 70 % carretera, 30% urbano.


----------



## Mr. Pitifool (2 Dic 2021)

Mercedes C220d Estate W205, ruedas de 17", trayectos diarios entre semana de aprox. 90 km, 70% autovía (120) 30% tramo semiurbano (40-60, urbanizaciones): 5,0 (4,8-5,2 dependiendo de las prisas). 
Pa 170 cv y lo que pesa, contentísimo, hoygan. 

No sé si chisparlo, pero es otro cantar.


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Dic 2021)

Citroen C4 HDI 92 4.2 mixto. Un mecherin


----------



## DEREC (18 Dic 2021)

Fiat Punto 1.2 gasolina 60cv del 2001. 

Consume 5.9 l reales, calculados en la gasolinera. Uso mixto urbano/nacional/autovia con un par de puertos en los que hay que pisar hasta el fondo por que si no no sube. Para uso exclusivo autovia o nacinal llana creo que puede bajar de 5.


¿Sabeis si hay datos por aqui del GOLF 6 GTI?


----------



## Faldo (23 Dic 2021)

Peugeot 3008 Diesel 130cv generación pasada 5.5.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Ene 2022)

Me estoy pasando de pisar al coche...




320d E92 estoy en unos estratosféricos 7.8 litros, cruceros muy altos, de 160 en adelante.

Conducis como putas viejas para sacar esos consumos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (16 Ene 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Peugeot 3008 Diesel 130cv generación pasada 5.5.



El de gasolina se va a 7l 8l sin problemas sin pisarle demasiado seguro, menudo timo el downsize y los suvs.


----------



## racional (18 Ene 2022)

Ford Focus 1.6 gasolina 6.5L.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Ene 2022)

racional dijo:


> Ford Focus 1.6 gasolina 6.5L.



Vais a 70? es un coche de media de 8 litros.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Con el coche de un amigo, un Seat León de 2015, 1.6 105 caballos TDI, más de 220.000 kms, el navegador ha llegado a bajar a 2.9 litros a 100KM/h.
> 1 persona sola, sin aire ni nada, manteniendo los 100KM/h sin frenazos ni acelerones, en carretera.
> ¿Lo veis real?



Yo que se, yo gasto 8 litros en un diesel y he llegado a 8 litros en un tdi de 110 también... 

No estoy por la labor de obstruir nada, que puto aburrimiento, para mí el combustible no disfrutado es dinero tirado, para no sentir nada me voy en bus...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Ene 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Si, tienes razón, pero me refiero a que un Diesel del 2015 puede llegar a ser un mechero si vas a 100km/h sin sobresaltos.



Leyenda urbana, viento de culo y terreno a favor, velocímetro paco... en realidad irá a 90... si puede marcar eso con el error del ordenador.

En algunos modelos se puede ajustar el ordenador y falsearlo también.


----------



## Stock Option (20 Ene 2022)

Peugeot 208 1.2 de 82 cv 5.2l en modo flanders total y 95% del trayecto autovía sin atascos.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Ene 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Peugeot 208 1.2 de 82 cv 5.2l en modo flanders total y 95% del trayecto autovía sin atascos.



Imposible, sinceramente.


----------



## Stock Option (20 Ene 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Imposible, sinceramente.



Eso es lo que me marca. Que esté mal la medida ya es otra cosa.


----------



## cucerulo (21 Ene 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vais a 70? es un coche de media de 8 litros.



Depende cual sea. Tuve el Focus 1.6 antiguo de 100cv (el Zetec) y era tragón a más no poder, coche como dices de 8 litros de media sin pisar ciudad. En cambio ahora tengo el Focus 1.6 de 125cv y con el mismo estilo de conducción son los 6.5l reales que dice @racional.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (21 Ene 2022)

Necesito comprar un coche eléctrico que sea posible cargar la batería en casa.
Agradecido.


----------



## gabrielo (22 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> No esta mal, este motor si no superas 90-110 Km/h gasta muy poco. Lo he tenido en un C3 de prueba, le hice casi 5000 Km y el consumo medio ha sido de 5.8 incluyendo bastante ciudad y carretera incluso de montaña.
> Otra cosa es que le pidas mas, por un lado que no da mucho mas y por el otro que el consumo sube visiblemente.



el precio de la gasolina es una pasada 1,55 a alguien que haga 20000 km al año de coche algo normal de mucha gente le cuesta 10 euros a los 100 solo en gasolina y con este eficiente coche en total 2000 euros gasolina año 2 mensualidades enteritas de la mayoría de los obreros y luego añade ruedas ,aceite ,seguro, itv y reparaciones el coche como dice el refrán es como si te hubiera salido un hijo tonto.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Necesito comprar un coche eléctrico que sea posible cargar la batería en casa.
> Agradecido.



Tendrías que decir el tamaño de las puertas, escaleras, ascensor … das pocos datos pero por norma general que se puedan cargar en casa son bastante pequeños.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Iron IQ (22 Ene 2022)

A este no lo verás quejándose del precio de la gasolina!


----------



## ProfePaco (23 Ene 2022)

¿Alguien tiene un C5 aircross gasolina?
¿Cómo va de consumo?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (26 Ene 2022)

A ver, espero me entendáis yo no entro en este foro para ser el que más fans tiene, nunca he pretendido ser famoso más al contrario solo esperaba y deseaba modo e razón de un coche eléctrico que disponga de la batería se pueda cargar en casa y poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (28 Ene 2022)

Lo que pido no es un coche de gasolina y menos de dieses, que sea eléctrico y que su batería se pueda cargar en casa la mia.
Anda que?.


----------



## IMPULSES (30 Ene 2022)

Esa tabla a q velocidad están tomados los datos??
Porque vamos he visto algunos consumos supuestamente reales de coches q he viajado que ni se aproximan a la realidad ,q habría que multiplicarlo por dos o por 3..


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Ene 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Esa tabla a q velocidad están tomados los datos??
> Porque vamos he visto algunos consumos supuestamente reales de coches q he viajado que ni se aproximan a la realidad ,q habría que multiplicarlo por dos o por 3..



Esos datos los hacen profesionales de la conducción eficiente, yo he hecho cursos de esos y a cualquier coche le hago consumos iguales o menores de los anunciados, el problema es que conducir así aburre a un caballo, en el trabajo lo hago por obligación pero en mi coche salvo un par de veces por probarlo paso del tema y me suele gastar 1 litro más de lo que anuncian.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## IMPULSES (3 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Esos datos los hacen profesionales de la conducción eficiente, yo he hecho cursos de esos y a cualquier coche le hago consumos iguales o menores de los anunciados, el problema es que conducir así aburre a un caballo, en el trabajo lo hago por obligación pero en mi coche salvo un par de veces por probarlo paso del tema y me suele gastar 1 litro más de lo que anuncian.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Los que viajamos a ritmos "alegres" q podemos esperar consumos de 3-4 veces más de lo declarado?


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Feb 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Los que viajamos a ritmos "alegres" q podemos esperar consumos de 3-4 veces más de lo declarado?



Cuanto más le aprietes más gasta, es fácil que si te anuncian 6 hagas 10 . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Volvitо (5 Feb 2022)

No te lo crees ni tú, socio.


----------



## Volvitо (5 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vais a 70? es un coche de media de 8 litros.



Eso y que son unos fantasmas de cojones. A ningún gasofa le sacas medias de 6 litros. Ni de flay.


----------



## Volvitо (5 Feb 2022)

No es cuestión de envidia, sino de que un gasolina no gasta eso.

¿Qué coche es? Si es un Polo 1.0 o algo similar y vas pisando huevos todo el rato, igual me lo creo.


----------



## Volvitо (5 Feb 2022)

Lo que es ridículo es entrar en un hilo de consumo de automóviles y no especificar el modelo. Eso para empezar.
Tu información no aporta una mierda porque no sabemos de qué coche se trata.

Por otra parte, no te montes películas. A mí todo eso me la suda.
Sencillamente, muchas veces la gente no mide el consumo con precisión y da resultados que no se ajustan a la realidad. Que un gasolina de hace 20 años gaste 6l/100km reales de mixto es casi imposible, de ahí mi comentario.

Déjalo. No tienes que explicar nada, ni siquiera sabemos de qué coche estamos hablando...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Feb 2022)

El ordenador miente, es muy evidente, envidia ninguna, si gasta eso es un coche diminuto de tía.


----------



## Volvitо (5 Feb 2022)

Venga, tío. ¿6l/100km un 1.6 gasofa de hace 20 años?
Eso es lo que gasta un 1.9 TDI...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Feb 2022)

6,3 he conseguido a 90 de marcador en llano con el de la parienta, era muy denigrante, a esa velocidad el mío no llega a 5 litros aunque nunca lo he intentado.

Era por la M30 porque no lo conozco bien volviendo de Málaga, nunca más he logrado ese consumo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Feb 2022)

¿cómo lo calculas? me refiero a si lo haces con el testigo de reserva o cuando salta la pistola de la gasolinera, que es lo más habitual? 6 a 100 en autovía no es consumo mixto, pero bueno, milagros los hay, recuerda uno que me decía que gastaba 4 litros en un Ateca de gasolina a 120 por autovía.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Feb 2022)

Hacías, al precio que está la gasolina y la pinta que tiene esto, mal asunto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Feb 2022)

Dudo que el petróleo se acabe tan rápidamente, yo también tengo un gasolina, no olvidar que la gasolina es casi la mitad de impuestos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Feb 2022)

Solo hay una manera de calcular y es llenar el depósito a tope, nada de poner x litros o x euros, LLENAR A TOPE, poner los km parciales a cero o apuntar los km, circular y cuando se vuelve a llenar a tope hacer números , lo demás son ganas de engañaros vosotros mismos . No hay un solo coche que en conducción hecha por un pisa pedales como vosotros gaste lo anunciado, hay que saber hacer conducción económica o eficiente, nada de acelerador automático o cruise control , nada de acelerones, suavidad, anticipación … nunca, REPITO , NUNCA pisar el acelerador más de un 50%, por ejemplo en autopista ante una cuesta mucho subnormal acelera para subir a la misma velocidad, encima alguno hasta suelta que con la velocidad estable se ahorra y es MENTIRA, acelerador al 50% y si en vez de a 120 subes a 80 que te sude la polla, en cuanto llegas arriba de la cuesta dejar de acelerar y andar por inercia aunque pierdas más velocidad , cuesta abajo NO ACELERAR NUNCA… yo recuerdo en un yaris diésel hacerle consumos de 3,3-3,4. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Jsn (7 Feb 2022)

*Toyota Auris Touring Sports 115D*:

*Motor diesel con 1.6 litros* de cilindrada, inyección directa y turbocompresor. Entrega 112 CV y 270 Nm de par (entre 1.750 y 2.250 rpm). Está asociado a una caja de cambios *manual* de *6 velocidades*.
El consumo homologado en Europa en el ciclo NEDC es de 4,1 l/100 km (combinado), 3,6 l/100 km (en carretera) y 5,0 l/100 km (en ciudad).
El *consumo real tras 77.342 km* (65% combinado, 35% autovía) es de *5,327 l/100.*

En autopista con alegría el consumo máximo acumulado en 1.800 km ha llegado a ser de 6 l/100.


----------



## espadan (26 Feb 2022)

Un 5.8 litros a los 100 km, de media me marca el ordenador de abordo de un Citroen C3 , motor gasolina 1.2 83 cv , es el motor basico sin turbo, que monta el modelo mas barato el C3 You.


----------



## Iron IQ (27 Feb 2022)

espadan dijo:


> Un 5.8 litros a los 100 km, de media me marca el ordenador de abordo de un Citroen C3 , motor gasolina 1.2 83 cv , es el motor basico sin turbo, que monta el modelo mas barato el C3 You.



Con un C3 110 CV 1.2 turbo inyección directa gasolina saco una media de 5.4-5.5 con los neumáticos en la ultima tras rodar 52500Km en dos años y medio.
Aun así el marcaje me da la sensación que durarán sin ponerme en peligro unos 8-10000 mas.
Con los neumáticos nuevos la media era 5.0-5.2L/100Km


----------



## IMPULSES (28 Feb 2022)

Interesante hilo, dentro de poco , abriremos otro hilo discutiendo cuánto consumen nuestros patinetes y cuánto tiempo tardan en cargarse las baterías, porque es para lo único que vamos a tener dinero.


----------



## sopelmar (2 Mar 2022)

Citroen AX 1. 4gasolina 60000km
20años 500 euros me lo pillaría para economía de guerra, no me gusta andar y me muevo en coche distancias pequeñas 10 o 15 km máximo 20 cuatro o cinco días semanales
Me dicen que revise palieres
Que tal van de consumo estos cacharros


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (10 Mar 2022)

Yo tengo un S. Córdoba que consume mucho y hace cosas raras. El otro día se puso a adorar a Lenin (en la Radio)

Que hay que hacer para que consuma menos. Hay que llevarlo al mecánico?

El putin hacia Buenos coches, lavda por ejemplo.

Estos rojos no saben ni hacer coches me cago en la madre que los parió. Los más recientes. Jajaja


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (10 Mar 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Interesante hilo, dentro de poco , abriremos otro hilo discutiendo cuánto consumen nuestros patinetes y cuánto tiempo tardan en cargarse las baterías, porque es para lo único que vamos a tener dinero.



Traficantes de pilas AA everywhere


----------



## montytorri (10 Mar 2022)

C4 picasso gasolina atmosférico, vti 120 del 2014.
Siempre he mirado de la misma forma, llenando, circulando y llenando.
Velocidad legal de 120 kms autovia, con dos personas mas.
7,5 litros / 100kms


----------



## gambitero360 (11 Mar 2022)

Citroen C2 1.4i Furio Sport, 74CV gasolina atmosférico, una cucada de coche ,pero no le bajo de 7L / 100km y yendo suave, hago un 50% de ciudad y 50% autovía.


----------



## f700b (12 Mar 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Citroen AX 1. 4gasolina 60000km
> 20años 500 euros me lo pillaría para economía de guerra, no me gusta andar y me muevo en coche distancias pequeñas 10 o 15 km máximo 20 cuatro o cinco días semanales
> Me dicen que revise palieres
> Que tal van de consumo estos cacharros



Ese coche estará sobre los 7 litros para esos recorridos y si solo callejeas se irá a los 9


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Mar 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Citroen AX 1. 4gasolina 60000km
> 20años 500 euros me lo pillaría para economía de guerra, no me gusta andar y me muevo en coche distancias pequeñas 10 o 15 km máximo 20 cuatro o cinco días semanales
> Me dicen que revise palieres
> Que tal van de consumo estos cacharros



Si no me equivoco ese coche se fabricó hasta el 96 así que si es así ya son 26 años. Los primeros pesaban muy poco, tuve uno y en ficha técnica creo recordar que pesaba 640 kilos, gastaba maximo 6,5 litros haciendo el animal , eran muy peligrosos en caso de accidente por ser de papel de fumar , las últimas versiones ya eran más reforzadas y creo que se iban a unos 800 kilos pero el consumo sería más alto . Recuerdo que aceleraba más que un Golf Gti de aquella época.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## gabrielo (13 Mar 2022)

A 1.95 el litro de carburante abra que hacer un foro para saber que ciclomotor de 50 cc gasta menos


----------



## sopelmar (13 Mar 2022)

Pues imagina los repartidores no me estraña que convoquen huelga indefinida


----------



## f700b (13 Mar 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> A 1.95 el litro de carburante abra que hacer un foro para saber que ciclomotor de 50 cc gasta menos



Pero 49 de 4 tiempos que gastan menos que las 2t


----------



## espadan (13 Mar 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Con un C3 110 CV 1.2 turbo inyección directa gasolina saco una media de 5.4-5.5 con los neumáticos en la ultima tras rodar 52500Km en dos años y medio.
> Aun así el marcaje me da la sensación que durarán sin ponerme en peligro unos 8-10000 mas.
> Con los neumáticos nuevos la media era 5.0-5.2L/100Km



El C3 110 CV 1.2 turbo, consume 0,2 litros menos de gasolina ,que el mismo motor 1.2 de 83 CV, sin turbo ( atmosférico), pero ahi entran en cuenta otras cuestiones, como si necesitas los 110 CV del motor turbo o te vale con 83 CV del motor atmosférico .

por que los 0.2 litros menos de consumo por 100 km, del 1.2 110 cv tubo ,tiene el sobre coste de mas de 4.000 Euros de diferencia entre el Citroën C3 basico de 83 Cv y los modelos de 100 Cv mas equipados y mucho mas caros.


----------



## Mrbcn (14 Mar 2022)

Peugeot 207 hdi 68cv debe andar por los 4,5, ahora lo uso poco y no lo miro. Bmw F31 318d automático llevo una media de 5,3 - 5,5 eso sí todo autopista y ronda de Barcelona sin atascos, a la ida a la velocidad máxima de la vía y a la vuelta de madrugada casi siempre a 150-155. Conducción eficiente anticipativa pero sin pisar huevos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (15 Mar 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> He probado los dos, hay una diferencia abismal entre como funcionan.
> Yo tengo el 110CV y estoy encantado.



Yo he tenido ese motor en un 208 y no es para tirar cohetes , además de ruidoso y con vibraciones, para rematar si tu coche es blanco o claro no tardarás en empezar a ver motitas de aceite en la parte trasera. Los 3 cilindros son una estafa.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Setapéfranses (20 Mar 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> Peugeot 208 1.2 de 82 cv 5.2l en modo flanders total y 95% del trayecto autovía sin atascos.





Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Imposible, sinceramente.



Sí,es posible siendo un 3ciljndros, pero yendo lento.

Yo mismo tengo un fabia 1.2 tsi de 90cv 4 cil y yendo a 90-100 consigues 5.1 5.3 5.5 y así. 
Eso sí volviendo a la vida normal se acerca a los 6.5 /7
Es como este


----------



## Setapéfranses (20 Mar 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Fiat Pun5.¿Sabeis si hay datos por aqui del* GOLF 6 GTI*?



8 phutos litros de media lo cual es muy poco para un gti

Yo mismo hace 5 años lo probé en ss de los reyes para comprarlo y no me convenció... Venía de un a3 tdi 150 y si vienes de un tdi da la sensación que el gasofa no acelera igual.....


----------



## sirpask (20 Mar 2022)

¿Un coche a 120kmh y 3000rpm, gasta lo mismo que a 50kmh y 3000 rpm?


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Un coche a 120kmh y 3000rpm, gasta lo mismo que a 50kmh y 3000 rpm?



No, a 120 gasta más aunque solo sea por la resistencia aerodinámica. 









¿Por qué los coches consumen mucho más cuando pasas de 120 km/h?


La potencia necesaria para vencer la resistencia aerodinámica no aumenta de forma proporcional a los cambios de velocidad. Eso es lo que explica que, a medida que aumenta la velocidad,.




www.motor.es






Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## gabrielo (20 Mar 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Sí,es posible siendo un 3ciljndros, pero yendo lento.
> 
> Yo mismo tengo un fabia 1.2 tsi de 90cv 4 cil y yendo a 90-100 consigues 5.1 5.3 5.5 y así.
> Eso sí volviendo a la vida normal se acerca a los 6.5 /7
> Es como este



Xsara picasso a1. 6 hdi a esa velocidad haces 4.5 o menos


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Mar 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Sí,es posible siendo un 3ciljndros, pero yendo lento.
> 
> Yo mismo tengo un fabia 1.2 tsi de 90cv 4 cil y yendo a 90-100 consigues 5.1 5.3 5.5 y así.
> Eso sí volviendo a la vida normal se acerca a los 6.5 /7
> Es como este



¿haces ciudad? con un 308 1,2 130 cv automático, he hecho medias de 5,2-5,3, en los últimos 1850 km 5,6 l.


----------



## Falcatón (31 Mar 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> A 1.95 el litro de carburante abra que hacer un foro para saber que ciclomotor de 50 cc gasta menos



Que yo sepa una moto o scooter de 125cc (por supuesto monocilíndrica de 4 tiempos) le da mil vueltas en consumo a una 50cc de dos tiempos, hay algunos ciclomotores de 4t como Vespa pero creo que pedaleando en bici tienes más aceleración.


----------



## LurkerIII (31 Mar 2022)

Tenéis buena info en MPG and Cost Calculator and Tracker - Spritmonitor.de . Tienen una app donde vas metiendo los consumos de tu coche, y así comparas con lo que hacen los demás.

Yo tengo el pie bastante pluma. Con exactamente el mismo coche que yo, hay gente que consume algo menos (sobre 0.2L/100 menos) hasta gente que consume 2L/100 más.


----------



## Kapitoh (31 Mar 2022)

gambitero360 dijo:


> Citroen C2 1.4i Furio Sport, 74CV gasolina atmosférico, una cucada de coche ,pero no le bajo de 7L / 100km y yendo suave, hago un 50% de ciudad y 50% autovía.



En ciudad pegas muchos acelerones para salir de semaforos o para entrar en rotondas? Eso poco a poco va haciendo que gastes mas


----------



## Talosgüevos (31 Mar 2022)

Kapitoh dijo:


> En ciudad pegas muchos acelerones para salir de semaforos o para entrar en rotondas? Eso poco a poco va haciendo que gastes mas



Yo he tenido un C2 aunque era el 1.6 y en ciudad era una ruina, no se si por el cambio pero rondaba los 9-10 litros sin hacer salvajadas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## bomber voluntari (10 Abr 2022)

Bienas, tengo un megane 1 fase 2 del año 2001, está en bastante buen estado mecánico y tiene pocos km. Le hago casi el 100/100 de conducción por carretera sin ir de quemadillo ni en plan máximo ahorro, el consumo según ordenador nunca ha subido de 6'5 litros y siempre estoy en los 6'2-6'3. Si me guio por la relación litros/km me sale que con 50 litros puedo hacer de 750 a 800 km por lo que el ordenador es bastante fiable. Tengo que decir que llevo la baca i dos portabicis permanentemente puestos, seguramente si los quitara algo me bajaría el consumo además de la sonoridad, pero tampoco me preocupa mucho, por eso lo dejo puesto. Yo creo que más o menos todos los motores consumen lo mismo a una misma demanda, a partir de ahí las diferenciad de consumo vienen por aerodinámicas, pesos, ancho de ruedas y relaciones de cambio.


----------



## jotace (13 Abr 2022)

Estoy en modo economía de guerra con el Fiesta TDCi de 68 CV y sin pasar mucho de 100 le estoy sacando medias de 4,3 litros en depósitos de más de 800 km al 90% por carretera.

En realidad este motor en mi caso nunca ha sido muy económico, en el Xantia con más motor y potencia era fácil flirtear con los 5 litros sin tener excesivo cuidado con el acelerador.

Supongo que con un 1.4 TDi de VAG sería capaz de reducir los 4 litros con la misma conducción.
He pensado en reprogramar, pero me da cosa, cuando algo va bien ¿para qué arriesgarse?.


----------



## XXavier (13 Abr 2022)

La velocidad es el factor más importante, porque la resistencia del aire es responsable de una parte muy grande del consumo. Para poner un ejemplo, si duplicamos la velocidad, el consumo en litros/hora también se duplica, pero si tenemos en cuenta la resistencia del aire, que es proporcional al cuadrado de la velocidad, el consumo –solo por la resistencia del aire– se cuadruplica. Luego, hemos duplicado por un lado y cuadruplicado por el otro, con lo que el consumo en litros/hora se habrá multiplicado por ocho. En otras palabras, el consumo en litros/hora es proporcional al cubo de la velocidad...

Pero, como al duplicar la velocidad, se tarda la mitad en cubrir una distancia, el consumo –medido en litros/km– 'solamente' se cuadruplica. Es proporcional, en esos términos, al cuadrado de la velocidad...


----------



## f700b (13 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo he tenido un C2 aunque era el 1.6 y en ciudad era una ruina, no se si por el cambio pero rondaba los 9-10 litros sin hacer salvajadas.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



En invierno y sin salir de ciudad pequeña el jazz 1.2 de mi mujer hace 9 litros con trayectos de menos de 4 kms


----------



## gabrielo (13 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Estoy en modo economía de guerra con el Fiesta TDCi de 68 CV y sin pasar mucho de 100 le estoy sacando medias de 4,3 litros en depósitos de más de 800 km al 90% por carretera.
> 
> En realidad este motor en mi caso nunca ha sido muy económico, en el Xantia con más motor y potencia era fácil flirtear con los 5 litros sin tener excesivo cuidado con el acelerador.
> 
> ...



el motor del fiesta es muy bueno en consumo el problema es que la aerodinámica deja mucho que desear si haces 4,3 con el fiesta con el c3 que es el mismo motor haces 4 litros-

créeme el 1,4 tdi del Ibiza no es tan bueno en consumo por 1 o 2 decimas reales merece la pena ir al archiconocido 1 9 tdi y créeme estarías gastando con tu conducción económica mas de 4,3 litros 100 tal vez 4,6 mas o menos.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Tenéis buena info en MPG and Cost Calculator and Tracker - Spritmonitor.de . Tienen una app donde vas metiendo los consumos de tu coche, y así comparas con lo que hacen los demás.
> 
> Yo tengo el pie bastante pluma. Con exactamente el mismo coche que yo, hay gente que consume algo menos (sobre 0.2L/100 menos) hasta gente que consume 2L/100 más.



ni sale mi coche ahí, imaginate.

gasta más que un hijo tonto jajaja. pero me encanta!!!!


----------



## MaGiVer (19 Abr 2022)

Peugeot 508 140CV diesel del 2011.

Consumo mixto: 4,6 litros. En carretera es fácil sacar consumos de los 3,5 litros a los 100.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 Abr 2022)

gambitero360 dijo:


> Citroen C2 1.4i Furio Sport, 74CV gasolina atmosférico, una cucada de coche ,pero no le bajo de 7L / 100km y yendo suave, hago un 50% de ciudad y 50% autovía.



A cuantas rpm lo pones? Cuestas?


----------



## lamoffj (21 Abr 2022)

LurkerIII dijo:


> Tenéis buena info en MPG and Cost Calculator and Tracker - Spritmonitor.de . Tienen una app donde vas metiendo los consumos de tu coche, y así comparas con lo que hacen los demás.
> 
> Yo tengo el pie bastante pluma. Con exactamente el mismo coche que yo, hay gente que consume algo menos (sobre 0.2L/100 menos) hasta gente que consume 2L/100 más.



El mío sale con medias de 4,8-5L a los 100 y en mi ordenador no lo bajo de 7,9 

Con un depósito de 60L me puedo hacer entre 800 y 960km, dependiendo de cuánta ciudad haga. Eso me da un consumo de entre 6,5 y 7,5L/100.


----------



## antoniussss (25 Abr 2022)

Yo no sé cuando cojones gastais con coches gasolina o gasoil 4 putos litros a los 100 kilometros (y antiguos encima), si yo con un hibrido enchufable del año 2022 tengo esa media de 3-4 litros en un viaje de 600 KM, haciendo los acelerones con el electrico durante todo el viaje.........


¿Vais a 90 o algo así? no es que no me lo crea, es que no me lo creo.


3-4 litros le meto yo en viaje al hibrido enchufable REALES ( y no voy flanders, en general 140 km/h, a 160 ya sube a 5,2 litros/100 Km), ni ordenadores ni pollas, cuando salta la reserva relleno y apuro bien la manguera hasta que se queda que veo la gasolina en el deposito y que no vuelve a bajar.


y ya si hablamos de parte del trayecto en ciudad tanto si sales de ella al destino, o cuando llegas al destino, o si tienes que atravesar algo de puerto de montaña, me desorino.


¿En Madrid centro también le hacéis para el 99% de vuestros trayectos de todo un año para ir a trabajar 4 litros mamones?


----------



## Talosgüevos (25 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo no sé cuando cojones gastais con coches gasolina o gasoil 4 putos litros a los 100 kilometros (y antiguos encima), si yo con un hibrido enchufable del año 2022 tengo esa media de 3-4 litros en un viaje de 600 KM, haciendo los acelerones con el electrico durante todo el viaje.........
> 
> 
> ¿Vais a 90 o algo así? no es que no me lo crea, es que no me lo creo.
> ...



El 99’99 % de la gente MIENTEN COMO BELLACOS con los consumos , pero mentir de INVENTÁRSELOS para decir lo guay que es su coche.
Yo he hecho cursos de conducción eficiente, además por trabajo los aplico a diario y ya te digo que los consumos de los que hablan muchos NO SE
LOS CREEN NI ELLOS . 
Otra cosa sobre híbridos es que no gastan tan poco , tu enchufable en cuanto se acabe la batería cargada en casa se porta como un híbrido normal y estos son un poco engañosos, esos motores gastan poco no por ser híbridos , gastan poco por el motor en sí y si le quitaran la hibridacion gastarían menos aún. El problema del hibrido es que RETIENE DEMASIADO para cargar las baterías que encima junto al motor eléctrico pesan un huevo, cualquiera que sepa conducir sabe que se tienen que aprovechar las inercias y en un híbrido no se puede. Yo tengo un híbrido NO ENCHUFABLE y a motores similares sin hibridacion les hago mejores consumos que al mío, no puedes soltar el acelerador a 100 metros de un semáforo porque no llegas, la retención es brutal.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## antoniussss (25 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El 99’99 % de la gente MIENTEN COMO BELLACOS con los consumos , pero mentir de INVENTÁRSELOS para decir lo guay que es su coche.
> Yo he hecho cursos de conducción eficiente, además por trabajo los aplico a diario y ya te digo que los consumos de los que hablan muchos NO SE
> LOS CREEN NI ELLOS .
> Otra cosa sobre híbridos es que no gastan tan poco , tu enchufable en cuanto se acabe la batería cargada en casa se porta como un híbrido normal y estos son un poco engañosos, esos motores gastan poco no por ser híbridos , gastan poco por el motor en sí y si le quitaran la hibridacion gastarían menos aún. El problema del hibrido es que RETIENE DEMASIADO para cargar las baterías que encima junto al motor eléctrico pesan un huevo, cualquiera que sepa conducir sabe que se tienen que aprovechar las inercias y en un híbrido no se puede. Yo tengo un híbrido NO ENCHUFABLE y a motores similares sin hibridacion les hago mejores consumos que al mío, no puedes soltar el acelerador a 100 metros de un semáforo porque no llegas, la retención es brutal.
> ...




La gente fuma muchos canutos a no ser que sean diesels ultima generacion nuevos, o van a 100 todo el viaje y cuando hay cuestas van a 80 o no se lo creen ni ellos que en un viaje de 600 km hagan 4 litros o 4,5 litros de media.

El hibrido enchufable tiene un plus muy gordo que no tiene el hibrido normal, en cuanto en autovia llegas a la. Velocidad deseada, empiza a recargar cosa mala aunque estes con el acelerador pisado por ejemplo si la pendiente baja un pelin, pero pelin, no hablamos de cuestas abajo, y te puedes recargar 15 km o 20km de apoyo en cosa de 10 minutos, para luego usarlo en las aceleraciones futuras, cosa que un hibrido normal no existe esa capacidad.


----------



## Falcatón (26 Abr 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Peugeot 508 140CV diesel del 2011.
> 
> Consumo mixto: 4,6 litros. En carretera es fácil sacar consumos de los 3,5 litros a los 100.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030007



¿Mientras conduces a 61 km/h o estoy equivocado al ver tu cuadro de mandos? Me haces eso circulando delante mía y mientras te adelante en raya contínua dando bocinazos pongo verde a tu madre.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Abr 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> ¿Mientras conduces a 61 km/h o estoy equivocado al ver tu cuadro de mandos? Me haces eso circulando delante mía y mientras te adelante en raya contínua dando bocinazos pongo verde a tu madre.



Es una media de los últimos 2.572 km. Y ya sabes lo que pasa con las medias en cuanto te metes en ciudad y pillas semáforos en rojo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Peugeot 508 140CV diesel del 2011.
> 
> Consumo mixto: 4,6 litros. En carretera es fácil sacar consumos de los 3,5 litros a los 100.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030007



Un consumo que firma el fabricante, el que luego reconoció que había que corregir entre 25-30 % el mismo. Un coche de ese peso a 100 por hora 3,5 litros, me imagino que cuesta abajo hasta menos.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Abr 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Un consumo que firma el fabricante, el que luego reconoció que había que corregir entre 25-30 % el mismo. Un coche de ese peso a 100 por hora 3,5 litros, me imagino que cuesta abajo hasta menos.



Es un coche eficiente de cojones. No se porqué los de marketing de Peugeot no le sacan más partido.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Abr 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Es un coche eficiente de cojones. No se porqué los de marketing de Peugeot no le sacan más partido.



Sin duda, es lo bueno de estos coches, consume lo que dice el fabricante, aunque luego reconoce que en verdad hay que sumarle un 35-30 % más por la forma de estimar el consumo, pero bueno, siempre están los milagros. Ese motor se le pone a un 108 y hace 2,5 litros, eso tirando por lo alto, y seguro que en ciudad no pasa de 5.


----------



## Plutarko (28 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El 99’99 % de la gente MIENTEN COMO BELLACOS con los consumos , pero mentir de INVENTÁRSELOS para decir lo guay que es su coche.
> Yo he hecho cursos de conducción eficiente, además por trabajo los aplico a diario y ya te digo que los consumos de los que hablan muchos NO SE
> LOS CREEN NI ELLOS .
> Otra cosa sobre híbridos es que no gastan tan poco , tu enchufable en cuanto se acabe la batería cargada en casa se porta como un híbrido normal y estos son un poco engañosos, esos motores gastan poco no por ser híbridos , gastan poco por el motor en sí y si le quitaran la hibridacion gastarían menos aún. El problema del hibrido es que RETIENE DEMASIADO para cargar las baterías que encima junto al motor eléctrico pesan un huevo, cualquiera que sepa conducir sabe que se tienen que aprovechar las inercias y en un híbrido no se puede. Yo tengo un híbrido NO ENCHUFABLE y a motores similares sin hibridacion les hago mejores consumos que al mío, no puedes soltar el acelerador a 100 metros de un semáforo porque no llegas, la retención es brutal.
> ...



Mi híbrido encufable me va a llevar a la ruina de arrastrar 100kg de baterías....
0,56 litros a los 100 llevo desde el último depósito. Aunque este depósito no llevo ningún viaje largo y esta bastante optimizado el uso a la capacidad de la batería. 

Y ahora vendrá el que dice que cargo pagando a 0.5€ el kWh 

Bien cierto es que para amortizar el sobre coste de la batería hay que meter una paladas de km en eléctrico.






Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Talosgüevos (28 Abr 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Mi híbrido encufable me va a llevar a la ruina de arrastrar 100kg de baterías....
> 0,56 litros a los 100 llevo desde el último depósito. Aunque este depósito no llevo ningún viaje largo y esta bastante optimizado el uso a la capacidad de la batería.
> 
> Y ahora vendrá el que dice que cargo pagando a 0.5€ el kWh
> ...



100kilos??? Me parece que no, los enchufables solo de batería suelen estar entre 350-500 kilos y aparte motor, si tú coche tiene baterías de 100 kilos te engañaron. Cuando se te gaste la batería gastara bastante más que uno normal . Encima como ya he dicho los híbridos no son económicos por la hibridación ya que no sirven para hacer conducción eficiente al no poder aprovechar las inercias .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## jotace (29 Abr 2022)

Acabo de hacer tres depósitos al Ford Fiesta del 2004.

4,3 litros a los 100.
4,08 litros a los 100.
3,99 litros a los 100.

Ya no creo que pueda bajarlo más, ha sido a base de llevar a rajatabla no pasar de 100, aunque si he pasado a veces, adelantamientos mandan, la mayoría de veces entre 90 y 100, aprovechar inercias, pie muy liviano y mucha carretera, aunque el coche lo usa mi mujer en ciudad mínimo tres dias a la semana.

Son más de 900 km de autonomía con el último consumo y con la reserva, igual 1000. Esos tres depósitos son más de 2500 km.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Abr 2022)

Depende de lo que pises, ir "haciendo consumos" es estar muerto en vida.

Si conduces como un hombre debes multiplicar por 2 la cifra de consumo que da el fabricante...


----------



## gabrielo (30 Abr 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Acabo de hacer tres depósitos al Ford Fiesta del 2004.
> 
> 4,3 litros a los 100.
> 4,08 litros a los 100.
> ...



no te quejes es lo que hay bajar el coche por poco que gaste de los 4 litros pues es muy difícil ten en cuenta que los mejores están 2 o 3 decimas menos no mas que si haces 4,1 con el tuyo con el c3 hdi el renault clio dci de 65 cv o el fiat punto jtd 70 cv de esos años son la referencia en consumo y no creas que podrías bajarle mas de 3 decimas.

yo estoy con un xsara picasso 1,6 hdi 92 cv haciendo consumos estos dias de 5 a 5,3 no pasando de 115 por hora y me parece un consumo extraordinario parece ser que cada 15 o 20 dias ir en 4 a 110 o 115 durante 20 kilometros o asi es una buena medida desde que hago eso el consumo en general a mejorado y el coche suena mejor otra cosa es en pleno invierno ahí si que consume bastante mas sobre 6 litros hago mucho viaje de 3 o 4 kilómetros y al coche no le da tiempo a calentar ,ultima medicion con 22 litros y poco 433 kilómetros.


----------



## antoniussss (30 Abr 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> 100kilos??? Me parece que no, los enchufables solo de batería suelen estar entre 350-500 kilos y aparte motor, si tú coche tiene baterías de 100 kilos te engañaron. Cuando se te gaste la batería gastara bastante más que uno normal . Encima como ya he dicho los híbridos no son económicos por la hibridación ya que no sirven para hacer conducción eficiente al no poder aprovechar las inercias .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.




Creo que excedeis mucho los. Consumos de los hibridos por el peso de la bateria.

Acabo de hacer un viaje de 575 km a mi apartamento ayer y me pillo que no lo pude cargar en mi casa y el modo hibrido solo tenia la pequeña carga del hibrido, no la del hibrido enchufable, que estaba vacia totalmente. 

4,2 a 120 permanentes con control de crucero.

Ni 100 ni 140, 120 permanentes. (recuperaciones suaves eso si de la velocidad, nada de acelerones. ) 


Como bien puse en otro hilo y me llamaron gilipollas, con el coche en marcha y cuando baja el esfuerzo a realizar, se pone a cargar, en algun punto llegue a tener 10 km de autonomia del hibrido enchufable, cuando sali con 0.


Yo creo que muchos tratais los hibridos enchufables como hibridos nornales y no teneis en cuenta que tiene cpacidad para recargar mucho mayor al del hibrido.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Abr 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Creo que excedeis mucho los. Consumos de los hibridos por el peso de la bateria.
> 
> Acabo de hacer un viaje de 575 km a mi apartamento ayer y me pillo que no lo pude cargar en mi casa y el modo hibrido solo tenia la pequeña carga del hibrido, no la del hibrido enchufable, que estaba vacia totalmente.
> 
> ...



Y también tienen mucho más peso de batería. No compensa, sin ese peso extra y sin la retención ese motor GASTARÍA MENOS.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Mi híbrido encufable me va a llevar a la ruina de arrastrar 100kg de baterías....
> 0,56 litros a los 100 llevo desde el último depósito. Aunque este depósito no llevo ningún viaje largo y esta bastante optimizado el uso a la capacidad de la batería.
> 
> Y ahora vendrá el que dice que cargo pagando a 0.5€ el kWh
> ...



Y lo mejor, te ha costado mucho menos que uno normal, y cuando haces un viaje largo consume menos todavía que uno que no lleve ese peso de baterías, es todo un logro, me gasta15 más para ahorrarme, 1. Eso no lo hace ni nuestra menestra de economía.


----------



## secuestrado (1 May 2022)

No os lo creéis ni vosotros esos consumos. Entro al hilo porque se llama consumos reales y me encuentro flipados midiendo trayectos donde han ido mas pendientes de la velocidad y del ordenador que de la carretera para ver quien consigue el número más bajo y venir a medirsela en un foro de Internet. Papelera.


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y lo mejor, te ha costado mucho menos que uno normal, y cuando haces un viaje largo consume menos todavía que uno que no lleve ese peso de baterías, es todo un logro, me gasta15 más para ahorrarme, 1. Eso no lo hace ni nuestra menestra de economía.




Hombre yo me parto mas la polla cuando la peña que usa durante el año el coche un 99 x ciento para trayectos urbanos de ir al. Trabajo o compras, que su Coche gasta 4,5 litros en carretera pa 2 veces al año que se va de vacaciones (a 80 cuestas arriba y a 100 el resto...)


----------



## antoniussss (1 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y también tienen mucho más peso de batería. No compensa, sin ese peso extra y sin la retención ese motor GASTARÍA MENOS.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Muy pocos, muy pocos coches 100 x cien gasolina o diesel hacen 4,5 o menos en autovia yendo a 120 constantes.

Habria que irse a utilitarios pequeños o muy pequeños, creo que mi novia tenia un twingo enano que te hacia 4,5 en viaje.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hombre yo me parto mas la polla cuando la peña que usa durante el año el coche un 99 x ciento para trayectos urbanos de ir al. Trabajo o compras, que su Coche gasta 4,5 litros en carretera pa 2 veces al año que se va de vacaciones (a 80 cuestas arriba y a 100 el resto...)



El coche es un lujo, un pozo sin fondo, incluso hay gente que se cree que su híbrido enchufable en autovía a 120 gasta 4,2 litros de gasolina, mucho menos que un corrolla hibrido con más peso, es que los milagros de creerse la publicidad es la leche. Hay personas que se lo compran por la etiqueta y pasan de cargarlo, cada uno lo usa según sus intereses, obviamente.








Prueba de consumo: ¿cuánto gasta de verdad un coche híbrido enchufable?






www.highmotor.com


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Muy pocos, muy pocos coches 100 x cien gasolina o diesel hacen 4,5 o menos en autovia yendo a 120 constantes.
> 
> Habria que irse a utilitarios pequeños o muy pequeños, creo que mi novia tenia un twingo enano que te hacia 4,5 en viaje.



Pero es que hasta dudo de que tú hibrido haga realmente esos consumos, una cosa es lo que te ponga el ordenador y otra la realidad 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Plutarko (1 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y lo mejor, te ha costado mucho menos que uno normal, y cuando haces un viaje largo consume menos todavía que uno que no lleve ese peso de baterías, es todo un logro, me gasta15 más para ahorrarme, 1. Eso no lo hace ni nuestra menestra de economía.



Cuando hago un viaje largo me gasta 4.5 litros a los 100 pese a arrastrar toneladas de baterías. Este es bastante eficiente, no se puede comparar con otros híbridos enchufables estilo SUV. De esos no opino nada bueno. Ni de lo arbitrario de las etiquetas. 

Bien es cierto que para amortizar el sobre coste un coche de estos hay que hacer 50000-100000km en eléctrico. Hay que tener claro que son para usarlos el día a día para trayectos cortos en el rango de la batería. Si haces 300km al día no es rentable, si haces 50, totalmente. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Reilly (1 May 2022)

Renault Megane 140 CV gasolina 2021.

Consumo en crucero 5.2-5.5 l/100. 

Cuando hago ciudad subo a 5.8 o 6 litros.


----------



## antoniussss (2 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pero es que hasta dudo de que tú hibrido haga realmente esos consumos, una cosa es lo que te ponga el ordenador y otra la realidad
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Yo lo que veo es que decis que los motorrs actuales gasolina y diesel son la puta ostia a dia de hoy de eficientes y que gastan poquisimo, 4,5 en viaje y luego este año como me iba a navarra con la prienta a la montaña, mis suegros nos dejaron su nissan qasqai nuevo de 2022, y resulta que a 140 en autovia consume la bestialidad de mas de 10 litros por cada 100, qud si, es un suv, es grande, pero ostias con un motor nuevecito lo que chupa. 


Por otro lado, la mayoria de los hibrido enchufables tienen mas de 200 cv, pues normal que "hagan mas de 5 a los 100", ni peso de bateria ni pollas, es que vas con un carraco de 200 caballos o mas.

Si yo tengo el xceed phev que es mas modesto, aunque sigue siendo bastante grande, pues no es comparablecon los de 240 cv


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es que decis que los motorrs actuales gasolina y diesel son la puta ostia a dia de hoy de eficientes y que gastan poquisimo, 4,5 en viaje y luego este año como me iba a navarra con la prienta a la montaña, mis suegros nos dejaron su nissan qasqai nuevo de 2022, y resulta que a 140 en autovia consume la bestialidad de mas de 10 litros por cada 100, qud si, es un suv, es grande, pero ostias con un motor nuevecito lo que chupa.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, la mayoria de los hibrido enchufables tienen mas de 200 cv, pues normal que "hagan mas de 5 a los 100", ni peso de bateria ni pollas, es que vas con un carraco de 200 caballos o mas.
> ...



No, un motor de esa potencia no es económico, un coche grande a 140 es fácil que gaste eso. Un motor eficiente no suele ser demasiado potente , a mayor potencia mayor consumo, la gente MIENTE CON LOS CONSUMOS DE SUS COCHES, MIENTEN EL 99,99%!!! Un motor eficiente conduciendo a velocidades legales y sin acelerar más del 50% del acelerador si puede hacer los consumos que anuncia el fabricante , el consumo sube exponencialmente con la velocidad , si encima es un coche pensado pues sube más. 

Yo leo los consumos que dicen algunos subnormales en este hilo y me dan ganas de llamarlos hijos de puta, pero lo pero es que encima salta algún idiota a darle la razón, es que parece que van a la gasolinera y en vez de echar combustible le piden que les saque que llevan demasiado. 







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## antoniussss (2 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, un motor de esa potencia no es económico, un coche grande a 140 es fácil que gaste eso. Un motor eficiente no suele ser demasiado potente , a mayor potencia mayor consumo, la gente MIENTE CON LOS CONSUMOS DE SUS COCHES, MIENTEN EL 99,99%!!! Un motor eficiente conduciendo a velocidades legales y sin acelerar más del 50% del acelerador si puede hacer los consumos que anuncia el fabricante , el consumo sube exponencialmente con la velocidad , si encima es un coche pensado pues sube más.
> 
> Yo leo los consumos que dicen algunos subnormales en este hilo y me dan ganas de llamarlos hijos de puta, pero lo pero es que encima salta algún idiota a darle la razón, es que parece que van a la gasolinera y en vez de echar combustible le piden que les saque que llevan demasiado.
> 
> ...



Pues eso es lo que te quiero decir, que con el hibrido enchufable yo si gasto 4,5 reales yendo a 120 sin miramientos y sin carga extra y me vienen a decir mierdas de eso es imposible y luego los que tienen un gasolina o diesel puro, ellos si lo hacen sin despeinarse.

Estoy seguro aunque lo tengo que probar bien seriamente que haciendo yo un viaje a 120 y gestionando yo la electricidad del hibrido enchufable cambiando a modo apoyo electrico en subidas en un viaje o cuando mas le cueste que hago menos de 4.


----------



## Talosgüevos (2 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que te quiero decir, que con el hibrido enchufable yo si gasto 4,5 reales yendo a 120 sin miramientos y sin carga extra y me vienen a decir mierdas de eso es imposible y luego los que tienen un gasolina o diesel puro, ellos si lo hacen sin despeinarse.
> 
> Estoy seguro aunque lo tengo que probar bien seriamente que haciendo yo un viaje a 120 y gestionando yo la electricidad del hibrido enchufable cambiando a modo apoyo electrico en subidas en un viaje o cuando mas le cueste que hago menos de 4.




Al que te diga que hace 4 litros con un gasolina o diésel en autopista a 120 o más MÁNDALO A TOMAR
POR CULO DIRECTAMENTE. Esos 4 litros se pueden hacer con un coche pequeño a 80-90 en terreno llano, el que diga que los hace a 120 y con un coche mediano o grande te está MINTIENDO!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ako (4 May 2022)

Curioso el tema tengo un grupete de amigos surfetas, la mayoria compro la WV T5/T6 se suponia que gastaban unos 8 litros.... Pues bien ahora todos quieren vender porque tragan en REALIDAD mas de 10 litros y lo que les jode seguramente es que precio del gasoil iguale a la gasolina.

Ahora vuelven los monovolúmenes es estupido utilizar un vehículo industrial pesado si solo vas por carretera y no llevas cargas pesadas.


----------



## FernandoGTR (4 May 2022)

Yo tengo un Dacia Sandero Stepway versión gasolina y GLP, 100CV de potencia. Cuando voy a visitar a la familia, yendo por autovía el 90% del trayecto y en GLP (sin la mierda esa del modo ECO y con el Start&Stop desactivado) el depósito de 30 litros me aguanta unos 320 kilometros (paro en mitad del trayecto), y cuando regreso (lo hago desde el pueblo que tienen una casa allí), hasta donde suelo parar para repostar es todo nacional y encima sierra (lo máximo que iras es a 80) y me hago los 300 km con 15 litros (comprobado cuando llego a la gasolinera a repostar).

Un coche mediano o grande, yendo por autovía no baja de 5.5 litros ni a tiros (yendo como Dios manda, no en plan rally ni Fernando Alonso), quien diga lo contrario miente como Antonio Sánchez.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pues eso es lo que te quiero decir, que con el hibrido enchufable yo si gasto 4,5 reales yendo a 120 sin miramientos y sin carga extra y me vienen a decir mierdas de eso es imposible y luego los que tienen un gasolina o diesel puro, ellos si lo hacen sin despeinarse.
> 
> Estoy seguro aunque lo tengo que probar bien seriamente que haciendo yo un viaje a 120 y gestionando yo la electricidad del hibrido enchufable cambiando a modo apoyo electrico en subidas en un viaje o cuando mas le cueste que hago menos de 4.



VAmos, que un gasolina híbrido, el tuyo gasta menos que los híbridos de Toyota que pesan bastantes kg menos. Consumos que ni un gasoil con ese peso. Lo raro es que no crezca la gasolina dentro del tanque, ya puestos a decir.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

FernandoGTR dijo:


> Yo tengo un Dacia Sandero Stepway versión gasolina y GLP, 100CV de potencia. Cuando voy a visitar a la familia, yendo por autovía el 90% del trayecto y en GLP (sin la mierda esa del modo ECO y con el Start&Stop desactivado) el depósito de 30 litros me aguanta unos 320 kilometros (paro en mitad del trayecto), y cuando regreso (lo hago desde el pueblo que tienen una casa allí), hasta donde suelo parar para repostar es todo nacional y encima sierra (lo máximo que iras es a 80) y me hago los 300 km con 15 litros (comprobado cuando llego a la gasolinera a repostar).
> 
> Un coche mediano o grande, yendo por autovía no baja de 5.5 litros ni a tiros (yendo como Dios manda, no en plan rally ni Fernando Alonso), quien diga lo contrario miente como Antonio Sánchez.



Si es todo llano puedes bajar si tienes 8 marchas, ,5,2-5,3 aproximadamente. El mio gasolina automático oscila entre 5,2-5,6, dependiendo de lo que haga de urbano(es muy poco).


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Cuando hago un viaje largo me gasta 4.5 litros a los 100 pese a arrastrar toneladas de baterías. Este es bastante eficiente, no se puede comparar con otros híbridos enchufables estilo SUV. De esos no opino nada bueno. Ni de lo arbitrario de las etiquetas.
> 
> Bien es cierto que para amortizar el sobre coste un coche de estos hay que hacer 50000-100000km en eléctrico. Hay que tener claro que son para usarlos el día a día para trayectos cortos en el rango de la batería. Si haces 300km al día no es rentable, si haces 50, totalmente.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



¿qué coche? de gasolina 4,5 litros a los 100????


----------



## Plutarko (4 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿qué coche? de gasolina 4,5 litros a los 100????



Si, un hyundai ioniq PHEV de gasolina.

4.5 litros a los 100 en modo hibrido con la bateria descargada o sin descargarla en un viaje largo.
De Valladolid a Madrid hago 3.3L a los 100 si voy por la nacional (circuladon a 90-100 por la nacional), salgo con la bateria llena y la dejo vacia al llegar a Madrid. Si voy por la autovia creo que me salia 4L/100 o asi.

Aqui tienes las medias de un monton de gente. Aunque sale mezclado el hibrido normal, el PHEV y el electrico.
El consumo del PHEV pues lo dicho, depende mucho del tipo de trayectos que hagas. 





__





Hyundai Ioniq MPG - Actual MPG from 613 Hyundai Ioniq owners


The most accurate Hyundai Ioniq MPG estimates based on real world results of 12.6 million miles driven in 613 Hyundai Ioniqs



www.fuelly.com


----------



## antoniussss (4 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> VAmos, que un gasolina híbrido, el tuyo gasta menos que los híbridos de Toyota que pesan bastantes kg menos. Consumos que ni un gasoil con ese peso. Lo raro es que no crezca la gasolina dentro del tanque, ya puestos a decir.




De cual hibrido de toyota estamos hablando, enchufable o no enchufable?

Que luego nos llevamos la sorpresa de que el hibrido toyota que dices tiene 200 caballos


----------



## MadMack (4 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿qué coche? de gasolina 4,5 litros a los 100????



El suzuki swift 1.2 gasta eso sin tener cuidado. Si te lo propones es fácil bajar de 4l


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 May 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> El suzuki swift 1.2 gasta eso sin tener cuidado. Si te lo propones es fácil bajar de 4l



Yo tengo ese motor en un Ignis y ya te digo que ese consumo es mentira, te repito que es mentira, ni en ciudad ni en carretera ni siquiera cuesta abajo. Eres más falso que Judas


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> De cual hibrido de toyota estamos hablando, enchufable o no enchufable?
> 
> Que luego nos llevamos la sorpresa de que el hibrido toyota que dices tiene 200 caballos



El corolla en autovia alrededor de 5 (según ordenador, claro), el ch-r algo más, etc. En youtube hay unos que se dedican al cálculo del consumo de los toyota, hablo del corolla 122 cv, el nuevo de 180, 150 el motor gasolina, el 2 litros, gasta casi medio litro más. Si es enchufable le tienes que sumar un mayor peso, por mucha semihibridación que le meta en autovia a 120 gasta más.

El canal es dedicado al grupo Toyota y siempre consumos que marca el ordenador, habría que hacerle una prueba real, no solo de ordenador.
Habría que verlo en viajes de 500-600 km con el aire puesto todo el rato, pero eso es una prueba que nadie va a realizar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> El suzuki swift 1.2 gasta eso sin tener cuidado. Si te lo propones es fácil bajar de 4l



;


MadMack dijo:


> El suzuki swift 1.2 gasta eso sin tener cuidado. Si te lo propones es fácil bajar de 4l



Te ha faltado decir que a 120 no pasa de 4 litros, así queda mucho mejor, donde va a parar.


----------



## Ulises 33 (4 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Si, un hyundai ioniq PHEV de gasolina.
> 
> 4.5 litros a los 100 en modo hibrido con la bateria descargada o sin descargarla en un viaje largo.
> De Valladolid a Madrid hago 3.3L a los 100 si voy por la nacional (circuladon a 90-100 por la nacional), salgo con la bateria llena y la dejo vacia al llegar a Madrid. Si voy por la autovia creo que me salia 4L/100 o asi.
> ...



Ah, con la batería llena. HAz 600 km saliendo sin la batería cargada, a ver si haces 4/100. Es que sois la ostia, mejores consumos que los fabricantes, y eso que los fabricantes siempre dicen la verdad.








El GLP sigue interesando… y estos son los 5 coches de GLP más vendidos en 2022


El Dacia Sandero es el líder indiscutible entre los coches de GLP vendidos en lo que llevamos de año, una tecnología que sigue interesando frente a la gasolina y el diésel.



www.highmotor.com




ES un coche más pesado, pero la cuestión es que no se cumple lo que dicen los fabricantes en cuanto a consumo, quién se lo hubiera imaginado.


----------



## antoniussss (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El corolla en autovia alrededor de 5 (según ordenador, claro), el ch-r algo más, etc. En youtube hay unos que se dedican al cálculo del consumo de los toyota, hablo del corolla 122 cv, el nuevo de 180, 150 el motor gasolina, el 2 litros, gasta casi medio litro más. Si es enchufable le tienes que sumar un mayor peso, por mucha semihibridación que le meta en autovia a 120 gasta más.
> 
> El canal es dedicado al grupo Toyota y siempre consumos que marca el ordenador, habría que hacerle una prueba real, no solo de ordenador.
> Habría que verlo en viajes de 500-600 km con el aire puesto todo el rato, pero eso es una prueba que nadie va a realizar.



No entendéis que puede haber una diferencia sustancial entre hibrido a secas o hibrido enchufable en autovia.

El hibrido enchufable recarga en autovía y tiene capacidad de recargar muchos kilometros frente al hibrido a secas, lo cuál puede ser aprovechado en el futuro para recuperar velocidad o subir cuestas...etc que es lo que sube la media mucho.

Estoy seguro que si en llano puro, a 120 constante puedo tener un consumo medio de 4 litros / 100 km, si le doy al botoncito de modo electrico en las cuestas arriba que me encuentre en el viaje o cuando me frenan y tengo que volver a los 120, al eliminar esos picos, la media se quede en 4 litros/100 o menos. Cuestión que tengo que comprobar científicamente y rellenar depósito al final y sacar conclusiones.


Pero vamos volvemos a lo de siempre, el 99% de los ciudadanos su 99% de trayectos al año es menos de 50 km al día, osea consumo 0 litros en un hibrido enchufable o ridiculo (1-2 litros/100 km) si no has recargado previamente lo suficiente o pierdes la carga a mitad del trayecto o cualquier historia rara, y nos estamos pegando por si el consumo en autovía a 120 en un viaje largo es de 4, 3,5 , 4,5 o 4,9 , cifra que no afecta nada al global del año.

Ya solo falta como excusa decir que ejjjque conozco a fulanito que no puede recargar diariamente y gasta más....


----------



## Plutarko (5 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Ah, con la batería llena. HAz 600 km saliendo sin la batería cargada, a ver si haces 4/100. Es que sois la ostia, mejores consumos que los fabricantes, y eso que los fabricantes siempre dicen la verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya te dicho, que viajes largos hago 4.5L/100 puramente en modo híbrido.
4L/100 en un trayecto de 180km por autovía
3.5/100 en un trayecto de 180km por carretera gestionado el modo eléctrico.

El día a día pues ya te pongo los consumos que hago en trayectos cortos.
Oye que no te quiero convencer de que es el coche perfecto ni más económico ni nada, solo cuento mi experiencia. El que se quiera pillar un coche de estos tiene que tener claras las cuentas y que tipo de uso hace del coche, puede salir rentable o no.



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## antoniussss (12 May 2022)

También me gustaría saber a los que ponen consumos "irrisorios" en gasolinas o diesels (Ya no te digo si encima son con cambio manual en vez de automático) si estamos hablando a 120 constante, que es "como se mide estandarizadamente", y si el trayecto en cuestión es "bajar de altura", por ejemplo de Madrid a la playa del mediterraneo, pero te da la risa si es al reves (De la playa del mediterraneo a Madrid).

No vale de nada si el trayecto en cuestión largo o diario al trabajo se va a 80 km constantes, ostias, claro, y yo a 70 en mi hibrido enchufable gasto 2 litro /100 en ir a la playa 570 km, nos ha jodio, pero no voy a ir a 70, ni es lo normal, ni puedo compararlo y decir en el foro pringaos que yo gasto 2 litros/100


Porque ya solo con que encima sea de cambio manual, dado que el cambio automatico es ultramega eficiente el 99% en gestionar el menor consumo.



Y a la ecuación aun yendo a 120 se le puede sumar el alcanzar la velocidad y recuperarla en un viaje de manera "Suave", o "Sport", osea instantaneamente.

Se le puede sumar otra ecuación que es el tamaño, uno puede estar solo y tener un coche pequeño, pero no es lo normal para la media de la población que usa familiarmente coches medianos/medianos grandes (Te vas a un SUV grande y te da la risa en consumos)


No sé Rick, que a mi me encanta ir a 160 si el trafico lo permite en autovia o a 180 si voy solo y en una recta eterna, pero el consumo es el consumo.


----------



## chameleon (20 May 2022)

SMAX TDCI 2.0 163cv

en viajes con AC, la familia y el maletero cargado hasta arriba, gasta unos 7L

en ciudad se dispara a 9L o mas

este consumo no me justifica en ningun caso plantearme comprar nada o cambiarlo, ni hibrido ni puro electrico, probablemente ni aunque el litro de diesel se pusiera a 4 eur


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 May 2022)

chameleon dijo:


> SMAX TDCI 2.0 163cv
> 
> en viajes con AC, la familia y el maletero cargado hasta arriba, gasta unos 7L
> 
> ...



Eso es un consumo bastante normal y no las fantasmadas que sueltan algunos por aquí que parece que las marcas les pagan por decir mentiras.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No entendéis que puede haber una diferencia sustancial entre hibrido a secas o hibrido enchufable en autovia.
> 
> El hibrido enchufable recarga en autovía y tiene capacidad de recargar muchos kilometros frente al hibrido a secas, lo cuál puede ser aprovechado en el futuro para recuperar velocidad o subir cuestas...etc que es lo que sube la media mucho.
> 
> ...



TE ha faltado decir que es más barato el híbrido enchufable y que la batería dura 500000 km como mínimo. Todo el mundo tiene garage, es fácil poner un cargador en los comunitarios y es como las hipotecas en este país, se pagan solas.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Ya te dicho, que viajes largos hago 4.5L/100 puramente en modo híbrido.
> 4L/100 en un trayecto de 180km por autovía
> 3.5/100 en un trayecto de 180km por carretera gestionado el modo eléctrico.
> 
> ...



FElicidades, haces un consumo mejor que los Toyota no enchufables y mejor que lo que indican todas las pruebas y los fabricantes, eso es tener suerte y lo demás es tontería. En un trayecto largo consumo menos que ese mismo coche con menos peso gracias al aporte infinito de la hibridación. Aprovecha que en 2030 no te dejarán comprar uno igual, que vamos todo al eléctrico que es más maravilloso aún, más barato, más ecológico y mas chupiguay.


----------



## gabrielo (23 May 2022)

el el toyota corolla 122 cv segun exprinmotor la media son 4,98 por lo cual si es posible hacer 4,5 o incluso no estar muy lejos de 4.

el ultimo golf tdi 116 cv calca el consumo del corolla también 4,98 el problema 7000 o 8000 mas caro igual equipado eso si hay gente que lo paga con gusto


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Ya te dicho, que viajes largos hago 4.5L/100 puramente en modo híbrido.
> 4L/100 en un trayecto de 180km por autovía
> 3.5/100 en un trayecto de 180km por carretera gestionado el modo eléctrico.
> 
> ...



Que si hombre, que haces consumos mucho mejores que lo que dice el fabricante, enhorabuena, eres la mejor publicidad para la marca. mejor consumo que los hibricos de Toyota no enchufables, mejor que un coche de gasoil en autovia, con más peso, es acojonante.


----------



## antoniussss (24 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que si hombre, que haces consumos mucho mejores que lo que dice el fabricante, enhorabuena, eres la mejor publicidad para la marca. mejor consumo que los hibricos de Toyota no enchufables, mejor que un coche de gasoil en autovia, con más peso, es acojonante.



Hoygan es que a usted no le entiendo, yo si tengo un hibrido enchufable y se que dependiendo la distancia, si que puedes hacer consumos ridiculos.


Pero lo ridiculo es intentar comparar consumos de un diesel o hibrido normal. Con un hibrido enchufable.... Y a lo mejor el equivocado eres tu, porque no tiene nada que ver. 


Un gasolina es un gasolima, un diesel es un diesel, un hibrido es un hinrido, y un hibrido enchufable, es un hibrido enchufable. 


Despues tenemos que de cada categoria hay un abismo.... 


Existen hibridos enchufables de 280 caballos de marcas top, que lo de hibrido enchufable es postereo para tener la pegatina en ciudad, para la gente de pasta...... Queremos decir con eso que los hibridos enchufables gastan 10 litros por 100km????


Yo te aseguro que en un viaje largo mi hibrido enchufable kia xceed TODO el. Trayecto en la pantalla gestiona energia electrica.... Todo el trayecto. 


Aqui nos gusta comparar gasolonia y diesels a 100 o 80 en autovia con hibridos a 140 constantes y no puede ser (sin desmerecer el tamaño del.coche ademas)


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hoygan es que a usted no le entiendo, yo si tengo un hibrido enchufable y se que dependiendo la distancia, si que puedes hacer consumos ridiculos.
> 
> 
> Pero lo ridiculo es intentar comparar consumos de un diesel o hibrido normal. Con un hibrido enchufable.... Y a lo mejor el equivocado eres tu, porque no tiene nada que ver.
> ...



Hablo de hacer un viaje de 700 km y partiendo con la bateria a cero, a eso me refiero, si te haces 200 km con la bateria a tope claro que haces consumo ridiculos. Para ti será rentable, para otros no lo es, como es mi caso, me supondría unos gastos de instalacíon eléctrica para cargarlo , de sobrecoste, etc tremendo, no me compensa. Esos coches son para unos pocos, adem´sa de que hay gente que los compra solo por la etiqueta.


----------



## antoniussss (24 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hablo de hacer un viaje de 700 km y partiendo con la bateria a cero, a eso me refiero, si te haces 200 km con la bateria a tope claro que haces consumo ridiculos. Para ti será rentable, para otros no lo es, como es mi caso, me supondría unos gastos de instalacíon eléctrica para cargarlo , de sobrecoste, etc tremendo, no me compensa. Esos coches son para unos pocos, adem´sa de que hay gente que los compra solo por la etiqueta.




Y por que voy a comparar hacer un trayecto con la bateria vacia?

Hay informacion mas que de sobra, si te quieres comprar un hibrido enchufable y sacarle partido tienes que tener un enchufe en casa (CUALQUIERA VALE), o en el trabajo tienes enchufe, o enfrente de tu casa han puesto unos cargadores... Etc

El asunto es muy ridiculo, si tu estas agusto con tu gasolina o diesel, esta fenomenal, si otra gente quiere gastar 0 en sus trayevtos diarios en la ciudad, tambien esta fenomenal. 


Pero criticar o sacarle pegas por todo al que se ha comprao un hibrido enchufable.... Me parece de gilipollas o de envidia total... 

Que si las baterias pesan ñiñiñi, las baterias pesan y tambien en un trayecto de 700 km estan constantemente soltando energia generada por el movimiento de las ruedas, por mucho que pesen haces 4,5 l /100km en el kia xceed a 120 CONSTANTES sin carga pteviamente enchufada, siendo un coche mediano-grande

Consumo ademas homologado por el. Fabricante, 4,7 sin carga a 120 y por autovia, por otro lado 1,9 los primeros 100 km con carga y 3,2 circulacion en ciudad a 50 sin carga. 


Oyes, pero vosotros con vuestros diesel y gasolimas haceis en ciudad no a 3,2, hareis a 2,2 por tocar los cojones. 



Consumos que ya no se ni cuantas veces lo he dicho ya, que en hibridos enchufables pueden ser 0 el 99 x ciento de tus trayectos. Si estan dentro del. Rango de 60 km ida y vuelta con 100 x cien electricidas. 


Tras 10 años de tener el hibrido enchufable puedes haber hecho una media de 0,9 litros cada 100km recorridos tras 10 añosmcirculando? Si, absolutamente

Otro subormal puede decir lo. Anterior. Es. Mentira ñiñiñi yo tras 10 años mi media es de 6 litros en mi hibrido enchufable, tambien, si esta todo el dia viajando de aqui para alla, en autovias, sin poder cargar y a 160, pero entonces no llames mentiroso a la. Gente, llamate imbecil a ti mismo por comprarte lo que no necesitas.


----------



## antoniussss (24 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Hablo de hacer un viaje de 700 km y partiendo con la bateria a cero, a eso me refiero, si te haces 200 km con la bateria a tope claro que haces consumo ridiculos. Para ti será rentable, para otros no lo es, como es mi caso, me supondría unos gastos de instalacíon eléctrica para cargarlo , de sobrecoste, etc tremendo, no me compensa. Esos coches son para unos pocos, adem´sa de que hay gente que los compra solo por la etiqueta.



Pero vamos empezando con que hay 253 dias laborables y una ida y vuelta normalmente suponen 30 km.... al año 7000km fijos solo para trabajar.

Echa cuentas cuanto es el gasto fijo sin hacer nada al año en gasolina en entornos de ciudad a 8 o 9 litros /100 km.


----------



## biba ecuador (26 May 2022)

Yo también tengo un híbrido enchufable y estoy muy contento. 

Cuando conduzco va recargando las baterías y al llegar a casa, lo conecto a la red y tengo electricidad en toda la casa.

Funciona tan bien que tenía placas solares y las he quitado, porque no me hacen falta


----------



## Iron IQ (26 May 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Yo también tengo un híbrido enchufable y estoy muy contento.
> 
> Cuando conduzco va recargando las baterías y al llegar a casa, lo conecto a la red y tengo electricidad en toda la casa.
> 
> Funciona tan bien que tenía placas solares y las he quitado, porque no me hacen falta



Esto es nada, mi hibrido me recarga incluso la tarjeta de crédito!


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pero vamos empezando con que hay 253 dias laborables y una ida y vuelta normalmente suponen 30 km.... al año 7000km fijos solo para trabajar.
> 
> Echa cuentas cuanto es el gasto fijo sin hacer nada al año en gasolina en entornos de ciudad a 8 o 9 litros /100 km.



Me parece de listo total comparar mis condiciones como las de los demás y sentar precedente, como yo hago esto y consumo así, es rentable para todos, será para ti, porque claro, el sobrecoste del mismo modelo entre enchufable y no es nimio. Decir que gasta menos que lo que indica el fabricante es de lo más lógico, pareces Saul López con los tesla.
A los diez años la batería la tienes nueva y te la cambian por cuatro duros, ya has ahorrado mucho más, total, como en ESpaña hay cuarenta mil mecánicos que te arreglan celdas en lugar de cambiarla, es fácil.
Un gasolina 4,7 en autovia a 120 con el peso de la bateria, joder, lo tuyo ya es lo mejor, te falta decir que produce gasolina. Me imagino que el modelo no enchufable con menor peso no p asará de los 4 litros en gasolina, todo un record, encima soy imbécil porque me compre un coche acorde a lo que necesito y no a lo que tu necesitas, pues nada, lo que tu digas. Es lo que tiene ser más papista que el papa.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 May 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Esto es nada, mi hibrido me recarga incluso la tarjeta de crédito!



Lo conecta a la red y tendrá contratado 3,5 kw le ha faltado decir, encima tiene termo eléctrico, puede poner el aire acondicionado y la encimera.


----------



## Iron IQ (27 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Lo conecta a la red y tendrá contratado 3,5 kw le ha faltado decir, encima tiene termo eléctrico, puede poner el aire acondicionado y la encimera.



Como que no, todo esto lo tengo conectado a un panel solar recuperado de una linterna de LIDL.
La tarjeta la recarga el coche cuando acaba de cargar la batería.


----------



## antoniussss (28 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Me parece de listo total comparar mis condiciones como las de los demás y sentar precedente, como yo hago esto y consumo así, es rentable para todos, será para ti, porque claro, el sobrecoste del mismo modelo entre enchufable y no es nimio. Decir que gasta menos que lo que indica el fabricante es de lo más lógico, pareces Saul López con los tesla.
> A los diez años la batería la tienes nueva y te la cambian por cuatro duros, ya has ahorrado mucho más, total, como en ESpaña hay cuarenta mil mecánicos que te arreglan celdas en lugar de cambiarla, es fácil.
> Un gasolina 4,7 en autovia a 120 con el peso de la bateria, joder, lo tuyo ya es lo mejor, te falta decir que produce gasolina. Me imagino que el modelo no enchufable con menor peso no p asará de los 4 litros en gasolina, todo un record, encima soy imbécil porque me compre un coche acorde a lo que necesito y no a lo que tu necesitas, pues nada, lo que tu digas. Es lo que tiene ser más papista que el papa.



me parece ridiculo ridiculizar porque el fabricante diga que el consumo es de 4,9 en autovía en viajes largos y yo le haga 4,7 porque mi trayecto tenga A,B,C condiciones.

Puede ser simplemente que el fabricante diga que el 100% en autovia a 120 sea 4,9, pero yo entre salir de la ciudad + entrar en la nueva ciudad + viaje de 570 km haga 4,7 porque las entradas y salidas a velocidades menores gastas mucho menos de 4 litros y que la media se me quede en 4,7. Sea como sea, es ridicula la diferencia.

Pero vamos, que tú a lo tuyo y a ridiculizar por detalles ínfimos.


¿Pero quién cojones hace mas de 60 km al día para ir a trabajar? explicame, cuentamelo, "como a mi me viene bien ñiiiñiiñiiñi", ¿Acaso el 90% de la población hace más de 60 km para ir a trabajar?

Pero vamos que si haces 100 km diarios para trabajar, el fabricante y yo que lo he comprobado tienes una media de 1,9 litros los 100 km teniendo carga electrica. a 2 euros el litro los 263 días laborables TU ME DIRÁS.

Haced lo que os salga de la punta del cipote, yo lo estudié, me cuadraba y mucho, y os hago unos comentarios, luego que cada cuál saque sus conclusiones.

Pero tú conclusión es........... ñiiñiñiiiiñiiñiiiñi pesa más por el peso de las baterias, ergo, malísimo caca,culo,pedo,pis


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Jun 2022)

Clio IV Sport Tourer 1.2 16v
11.983 km (90% ciudad y extrarradio) 
810l de gasolina 95 octanos 

*6,8l/100km*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Jun 2022)

BMW 320d E92, 6,8 litros a los 100, hace meses que no me adelanta nadie en carretera ni autopista.

Tenía marcada de aceite una junta del Intercooler, que he cambiado y tiro menos de cuarta para adelantar, me ha bajado 0,7 litros.

Puedo gastar menos de 5 pero es ridículo un coche de estos para ir a 90.


----------



## lukaz (20 Jun 2022)

Corolla TS 125h

4 litros / 100 kms


----------



## secuestrado (22 Jun 2022)

lukaz dijo:


> Corolla TS 125h
> 
> 4 litros / 100 kms



Ni jarto de porros te crees tú eso.


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Jun 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Ni jarto de porros te crees tú eso.



Se tendría que decir en qué condiciones, yo he hecho cursos de conducción eficiente y le bajo el consumo a cualquier coche pero conducir así ABURRE A UN CABALLO, recuerdo un yaris diésel al que le hacía 3,0 en carretera a 90 aprox pero es que ni adelantar camiones, una hora conduciendo asi y ya cansa. Aquí hay muchos que hacen eso y ya dicen que es el consumo de su coche y eso no es así.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Toyota Prius 5G
> Ciudad 3,8 - 3,9l/100
> Viajes autopista 120Kmh a 4,4l/100




Os barro vuestros mierda coches lavadoros, hasta en lonchafinismo... calamar teutón manda y cuando quiero os quito los pegatinas o derrapo en las rotondas.




600 kilómetros he hecho unos 20 o 30 por encima del límite y marca eso, me queda más de medio depósito.


No lo volveré a ver en años porque solo voy despacio cuando voy lejos y no conozco los escondites de las ratas verdes y azules.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Solo un hortera puede presumir de tractor a gasoil.
> Ruido, humos y molestias a gogó.
> 
> Vas a comparar el nivel de confort de tu trasto, con el confort y silencio de un híbrido japonés.
> ...



No, tengo dos manitas, se reparar yo mismo un coche, solo se me ha fundido un xenon, 
y una junta del intercooleer de 30 euros que cambie porque marcaba un poco de aceite, fuera sonara ligeramente a tractor dentro es totalmente silencioso, a poco que pongas música se va al corte sin enterarte.

Una mierda de lavadora que pilla 160 que ruido va a hacer, follalavadoras, compra un poyota gr86... comparar una lavadora delantera con un tractor que te quita las pegatinas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


>


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Toyota Prius 5G
> Ciudad 3,8 - 3,9l/100
> Viajes autopista 120Kmh a 4,4l/100



4,4 me parece mucho, yo creo que de 3 litros no pasa, si es cuesta arriba si acaso 3,5.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Jul 2022)

Invasión de follalavadoras "fiables", que se lo digan a los que les dio fallo del potenciómetro del acelerador y se les aceleraba a fondo.

Alguien que se compra un prius odia los coches.


----------



## skan (6 Jul 2022)

Falta una tabla para los eléctricos y nos reiríamos un rato.


----------



## antoniussss (8 Jul 2022)

Hoy me he acordado mucho de vosotros, sobre todo lo de mi coche gasolina consume 4 litros cada 100 km.

Estoy por la playa y me ha dado pereza cargar el hibrido enchufable, total, antes de volver a Madrit ya iré. Solo voy a ir a la compra y al puerto a pescar.

Por casualidad el sistema hibrido se ha quedado a 0 patatero, primera vez que me pasa, y he hecho un trayecto de 3 km al puerto con puro motor gasolina nuevo del 2022 mientras automaticamente se recarga por lo menos para tener hibrido en trayectos cortos.

trayecto de pura ciudad, lleno de turistas en pasos de cebra y coches buscando aparcamiento... vamos como circular en Madrid ciudad.


Media 11,2 litros cada 100 km el trayecto de 3km.


JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAAJJAJAJA

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAAJAJJA


Por supuesto como todo el mundo sabe, la gente con coches gasolina puros en ciudad van a comprar el pan, el tabaco, recogen a las larvas o las llevan a entrenar al furbol o al colegio en autovia desde la puerta de su casa, y el pan lo compran también en autovía.




En la ida a la playa también me he topado en autovía con un burbujo de los de su coche de gasolina de hace 10 años consume 4 litros cada 100 km..... Estaba adelantando a un camión a 120 km estrictos y saliendo de una curva de la autovía, me he topado con un burbujo en autovía a 82 km por hora adelantando a un camión que iba a 80 km por hora.......


Así yo también, ahora la ostia que casi nos pegamos para hacer sus consumos tan increibles eso no lo cuentan.


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hoy me he acordado mucho de vosotros, sobre todo lo de mi coche gasolina consume 4 litros cada 100 km.
> 
> Estoy por la playa y me ha dado pereza cargar el hibrido enchufable, total, antes de volver a Madrit ya iré. Solo voy a ir a la compra y al puerto a pescar.
> 
> ...



De los consumos que cuentan aquí no te creas nada, TODOS MIENTEN!!! 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ulises 33 (9 Jul 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> En mi caso es lo que le saco a 120Kmh. 4,4L/100
> A lo mejor cuando esté más rodado consume menos, ahora tiene 15000 Kms.



Hombre, ya le digo, eso más de 3 litros no puede gastar, usted mejora al fabricante, y eso es lo habitual, claro que si, y si lo pone a 140 aún menos gasta.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Jul 2022)

Vaya cuento tienen los de las lavadoras con el consumo para justificar haber comprado esa mierda.


----------



## MaGiVer (9 Jul 2022)

Casi 1900km de autonomía por depósito. Es lo que hay entre Madrid y Berlín.

No te pido que lo superes. Igualamelo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (9 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Casi 1900km de autonomía por depósito. Es lo que hay entre Madrid y Berlín.
> 
> No te pido que lo superes. Igualamelo.
> 
> ...



Llevas depósito extendido de tanque?

Vaya faroles se tira el ordenador de tu coche, debe jugar al poker de puta madre.


----------



## MaGiVer (10 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Llevas depósito extendido de tanque?
> 
> Vaya faroles se tira el ordenador de tu coche, debe jugar al poker de puta madre.



Todo de serie. Simplemente, saber hacer conducción eficiente. Y calculadora en mano, cuadran perfectamente los km realizados con el gasoil repostando. 
Peugeot 508 diesel 140CV, de 2011, por si te interesa.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (10 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Todo de serie. Simplemente, saber hacer conducción eficiente. Y calculadora en mano, cuadran perfectamente los km realizados con el gasoil repostando.
> Peugeot 508 diesel 140CV, de 2011, por si te interesa.






Coche marronero manda, paso que se me obstruye el filtro de partículas y la EGR.


----------



## biba ecuador (11 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Casi 1900km de autonomía por depósito. Es lo que hay entre Madrid y Berlín.
> 
> No te pido que lo superes. Igualamelo.
> 
> ...




Lo veo y lo subo






Si, habéis visto bien. Hice un tramo con una media de 2,9


----------



## das kind (11 Jul 2022)

Focus 1.5 TDci 120 CV. Llevo con él 16.000 km con una media de 4,7l. Hago unos 1.000 km por depósito (no lo suelo bajar de 100 km de autonomía).

70% autopista/autovía y mucho estacionamiento para visitar clientes.


----------



## MaGiVer (11 Jul 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119577
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119578
> ...



Mis dies. ¿Coche?


----------



## antoniussss (11 Jul 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119577
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119578
> ...



Eso no indica nada, lo mismo te puedo poner yo en un trayecto de 3 km que me gasta 0,9 cada 100 km sin casi electricidad, como el otro día a 11 litros cada 100.

el de la segunda foto, 46 minutos en el que sale una gráfica de los ultimos 15 minutos sin subir de 5 litros cada 100, la velocidad media del viaje total es de 57 km/h, que significa salir de una ciudad lento, e ir en autovia a 80 km/h o menos si hay una cuesta.

Ya lo puse el otro día la ostia que casi me di al encontrarme a un burbujo ecoahorrador de los de menos de 5 litros cada 100 con su coche gasolina de hace 10 años, adelantando a 82 a un camion de 80 tras salir de una curva.


Hay una media estandar que es cuanto gasta tu coche a 120, en general, en llano (O tras un recorrido largo, alternar subidas y bajadas y llanos), y a 120 es a 120 sin bajar de 120, no ir a 80 o 70 o 140 o a lo que vaya cada uno.

No obstante, a no ser que seas jubilao, hacer un viaje de 600-700 km a 80 es inviable.


El asunto es bien simple, cuanto gasta un coche yendo a 120 constantes en un viaje largo, sin trucos de bajar a 80 en las cuestas arriba ni solo coger tramos largos con pendientes hacia abajo.

En mi caso a 1 hora de llegar a la playa en viaje largo, el terreno es pendiente abajo y en ese tramo justo hago 2,9 cada 100, momento ademas que justo me quedo sin electricidad de apoyo y se activa el hibrido con mayor dependencia de la gasolina y no voy diciendo que weno es mi coshe que hace 2,9.


----------



## antoniussss (11 Jul 2022)

La cuestión es bastante sencilla, si vas a postear un consumo increible para un coche gasolina o diesel y es porque vas a menos de la velocidad legal y standar de los consumos decir:

-Yo gasto en viaje 4 litros cada 100, pero es verdad que mi modo de conduccion es muy tranquila y voy a 90.


Bastante sencillo


----------



## xzess (11 Jul 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Clio IV Sport Tourer 1.2 16v
> 11.983 km (90% ciudad y extrarradio)
> 810l de gasolina 95 octanos
> 
> *6,8l/100km*



¿Eso es una burrada no? Tengo un Clio 2 1.4 16v creo que del año 2004, consume entre 6 y 7 y a veces le doy zapatilla. Raro que uno mucho más moderno y un 25% menos de potencia consuma tanto.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Jul 2022)

xzess dijo:


> ¿Eso es una burrada no? Tengo un Clio 2 1.4 16v creo que del año 2004, consume entre 6 y 7 y a veces le doy zapatilla. Raro que uno mucho más moderno y un 25% menos de potencia consuma tanto.



es el sport tourer (ranchera) pesa bastante más....


----------



## Talosgüevos (12 Jul 2022)

xzess dijo:


> ¿Eso es una burrada no? Tengo un Clio 2 1.4 16v creo que del año 2004, consume entre 6 y 7 y a veces le doy zapatilla. Raro que uno mucho más moderno y un 25% menos de potencia consuma tanto.



No, eso es un consumo normal, los coches hoy en día pesan mucho . No te creas los disparates que te cuentan por aquí de coches de 140 cv haciendo 4 litros que eso es MENTIRA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## xzess (12 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, eso es un consumo normal, los coches hoy en día pesan mucho . No te creas los disparates que te cuentan por aquí de coches de 140 cv haciendo 4 litros que eso es MENTIRA.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Bueno 4 litros no, pero 5/6 sí, y más en determinadas circunstancias, con la electrónica regulan muy bien el consumo, algunos apagan cilindros etc etc.. 
Había una prueba por ahí fiable y creible, que concluía que un BMW M3 consumía menos que un Toyota Prius, eso sí, en carretera a 120.


----------



## Talosgüevos (12 Jul 2022)

xzess dijo:


> Bueno 4 litros no, pero 5/6 sí, y más en determinadas circunstancias, con la electrónica regulan muy bien el consumo, algunos apagan cilindros etc etc..
> Había una prueba por ahí fiable y creible, que concluía que un BMW M3 consumía menos que un Toyota Prius, eso sí, en carretera a 120.



5/6 a 120 en terreno llano y conducido por un profesional me lo puedo llegar a creer, hecho por cualquier forero tampoco me lo creo.

Las pruebas de un coche para demostrar lo poco que gasta se hacen CAPANDOLO para que no acelere, lo pones a 120 pero tardas minutos en alcanzar la velocidad. Luego esos 120 cuando te das cuenta resulta que la mitad del tiempo fueron solo 90. 

Yo he hecho cursos de conducción eficiente y a cualquier coche le bajo el consumo oficial pero conducir así aburre a un caballo, eso en la práctica NO LO HACE NADIE, así que calcula que mínimo entre 1 y 1,5 litros más del consumo oficial, todo los demás que te cuenten ES MENTIRA!!!

No hace mucho un forero con el mismo motor que mi coche pero en un modelo más grande y pesado decía que hacía 4,5 litros, lo mandé a la mierda. La gente es SUBNORMAL y todos presumen siempre de lo que corre su coche y de lo poco que gasta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## antoniussss (12 Jul 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119577
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119578
> ...



Te voy a enseñar como se hace que un desconocido de un foro ponga un dato que cuadre todo y sea creíble al 100 %:




Foto hecha de ayer, con su fecha 11/07/2021 en el cuadro.

Historial de un coche hibrido enchufable mediano-grande kia xceed 2022 gasolina dónde muestra sólo cuando consume gasolina.

A fecha 04/07/2022 volví de un viaje con el perro de 740 km, cargado 60 km de autonomía, lleno depósito de gasolina 35 litros. Como iba con el perro paré 3 veces para que estirara las patas. 120 km por hora exactos con control de crucero, puntualmente adelantamientos subiendo a 130 km por hora para darle "agilidad" al asunto.

Primer tramo: 270 km a 4,2 litros, modo puro gasolina, guardando electricidad para la ultima parte. Aún así, al rodar las ruedas genera electricidad extra a los 60 km de autonomia, *IMPORTANTE: ELECTRICIDAD QUE VA SOLTANDO y veo en un gráfico como de la bolsa cada minuto que está soltando electricidad generada extra.*

Segundo tramo: 235 km a 4,3 litros, igual.

Tercer tramo y último para llegar a mi casa: 240 km a 2,8 Litros, activo el botón de que automáticamente cuando sea más ventajoso, use electricidad pura 100%.

270 km multiplicado por 4,2 litros = 11,34 litros
235 km multipilicado por 4,3 litros = 10,10 litros
240 km multipilicado por 2,8 litros = 6,72 litros

*Si divides los litros totales en los kilometros totales te dice MEDIA = 3,75 litros cada 100 km. Con un mierdidepósito de 35 litros, me he hecho un viaje de 750 km sin necesidad ni de repostar.*

Como llegué a las 00.30 de la noche, fui a un 24 horas a comprar unas cosas de desayuno del día siguiente que es coger un trayecto interurbano y acelerar para ponerte a 100, de ahí el ultimo registro, sin electricidad extra a 4,4 litros los 4 km totales.

Y como verás, ya cargué el coche y en mis trayectos diarios gasto 0 litros, por lo que el panel no marca ningún consumo más en los días siguientes.



Es decir, para los cuñaos de los hibrido enchufables ("illll piiisooo de las bateriashhhh, gastasss másss que un gasolina sin nada"), mi peor gasto, mi peor situación, es hacer un viaje largo. Pues bien, en un viaje largo de 750 KM mi media ha sido 3,75 litros cada 100 km a 120 CONSTANTES, no se puede hablar que he cogido solo un cacho, unos minutos, justo en pendiente de bajada, NO. Son 750 km que pueden tener subidas, bajas, llanos, rectas.

Y aún así, llegando con 0 electricidad, la movilidad por la ciudad para ir inmediatamente a una tienda han sido 4 litros, y eso que es una carretera que tengo que subir a 100, si fuera pura ciudad a 40-50, serían 2,9 litros porque aún sin electricidad extra, sigo teniendo un hibrido.



Si hubiera gente muy metodica, tendría apuntado en su coche gasolina de hace 10 años o 15 años, el importe de todos los litros de gasolina que ha repostado, y compararía con el cuenta kilómetros después de 1 año, o 5 años o los años que sean, y seguramente se llevarían las manos a la cabeza que tras 5 años, su consumo total han sido 9 o 10 o muchos más litros cada 100 km.

Porque al final, en una vida con pareja e hijos, no solo vas todos los días en viajes de 500 km a 100 o 80 km por hora, vas todos los días de la semana en ciudad a por el nene 3km en atascazo, vuelves a casa, por la tarde lo llevas a entrenar a otros 3km en ciudad, recoges a la parienta, vas al carrefoul a 5 km en atascazo, etc, etc así todos los días.


Solo podría haber una duda, y es que os estoy engañando y voy a mucho menos de 120 km/h pero hay varios motivos para descartarlo:

1. Por que un viaje de 750 km a menos es un pedazo de truño gordo como una catedral y no estoy jubilao, ni necesito ahorrar la maximo porque no tengo pasta.
2. Porque yo voy a 160 en viajes largos, y unicamente desde lo de UCrania y la gasolina por las nubes , por mis huevos he dicho que les den bien por culo y no les voy a dar 1 litro más del necesario.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (13 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Te voy a enseñar como se hace que un desconocido de un foro ponga un dato que cuadre todo y sea creíble al 100 %:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121062
> 
> ...



Los viajes largos es donde menos gastan, pon la velocidad media, para que veamos cómo de Flanders eres.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Los viajes largos es donde menos gastan, pon la velocidad media, para que veamos cómo de Flanders eres.



No pone velocidad media, si lees el post está todo bien explicado.

Pero vamos que discutir con alguien que dice que en un hibrido enchufable donde menos gastan es en viajes largos, cuando realmente donde menos gastan es ir a 30 en una ciudad, porque son todo lo contrario a un coche gasolina o diesel, pues vemos la calidad de tu aportación rapidamente.


----------



## bybeta (14 Jul 2022)

45l, 450kms. El cálculo, sencillo.


----------



## MaGiVer (15 Jul 2022)

Extraurbano, autovía y nacional. Pillé un par de retenciones que bajan la velocidad media. 
Peugeot 508 diesel 140CV


----------



## MaGiVer (16 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> 5/6 a 120 en terreno llano y conducido por un profesional me lo puedo llegar a creer, hecho por cualquier forero tampoco me lo creo.
> 
> Las pruebas de un coche para demostrar lo poco que gasta se hacen CAPANDOLO para que no acelere, lo pones a 120 pero tardas minutos en alcanzar la velocidad. Luego esos 120 cuando te das cuenta resulta que la mitad del tiempo fueron solo 90.
> 
> ...





Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, eso es un consumo normal, los coches hoy en día pesan mucho . No te creas los disparates que te cuentan por aquí de coches de 140 cv haciendo 4 litros que eso es MENTIRA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Salu2.


----------



## Alguien random (18 Jul 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Te voy a enseñar como se hace que un desconocido de un foro ponga un dato que cuadre todo y sea creíble al 100 %:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121062
> 
> ...



Y que coche es y cuanto te costó? Es que si te has gastado 40 mil pavos en un Tucson, llevas +20000 euros gastados en el coche que otra persona que se compra uno de 20.000. Calculando asi a ojimetro, esos 20 mil dan para unos 12000 litros de gasolina, que en un deposito de 40 litros son unos 300 llenados. En mi caso concreto, yo lleno el deposito una vez al mes, así como mucho ponle que lo llene 15 veces al año... Es decir, con esos 20 mil euros que me ahorro tengo para unos 20 años de gasolina.

Edito: y la luz con la que cargas el coche no es gratis...


----------



## antoniussss (18 Jul 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Y que coche es y cuanto te costó? Es que si te has gastado 40 mil pavos en un Tucson, llevas +20000 euros gastados en el coche que otra persona que se compra uno de 20.000. Calculando asi a ojimetro, esos 20 mil dan para unos 12000 litros de gasolina, que en un deposito de 40 litros son unos 300 llenados. En mi caso concreto, yo lleno el deposito una vez al mes, así como mucho ponle que lo llene 15 veces al año... Es decir, con esos 20 mil euros que me ahorro tengo para unos 20 años de gasolina.
> 
> Edito: y la luz con la que cargas el coche no es gratis...



kia xceed 24.500 exactos con el calculo exacto de la parte de la subvencion que hay que pagar en el IRPF.


----------



## antoniussss (18 Jul 2022)

Alguien random dijo:


> Y que coche es y cuanto te costó? Es que si te has gastado 40 mil pavos en un Tucson, llevas +20000 euros gastados en el coche que otra persona que se compra uno de 20.000. Calculando asi a ojimetro, esos 20 mil dan para unos 12000 litros de gasolina, que en un deposito de 40 litros son unos 300 llenados. En mi caso concreto, yo lleno el deposito una vez al mes, así como mucho ponle que lo llene 15 veces al año... Es decir, con esos 20 mil euros que me ahorro tengo para unos 20 años de gasolina.
> 
> Edito: y la luz con la que cargas el coche no es gratis...



De todas formas es que sois la ostia.

Pal consumo de gasolina ponéis el cochecito gasolina minusculo de soltero que no es viable para una familia.


Pa cuanto vale un hibrido enchufable, ni mas ni menos que el Hyundai Tucson, cochazo gigante de la ostia.


Alguien del Lobby petrolero quiere engañar, eso está claro, porque ni sin ser aposta puede "salir" estas comparativas absurdas.


----------



## Nicors (18 Jul 2022)

España necesita esto, mis cuates




Andale pinche cabron.


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1125357
> 
> 
> Salu2.



Esa foto es más falsa que un billete de 6 euros. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## MaGiVer (19 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Esa foto es más falsa que un billete de 6 euros.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Sí, claro. Puro Photoshop.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1125357
> 
> 
> Salu2.



un 508 antiguo gastando 3,5 litros, eso no lo han soñado los ingenieros de Peugeot ni jartos de vino. ES una alegría saber que los coches consumen menos de lo que dicen los fabricantes, el del híbrido se lucía pero algunos sois unos cachondos de cuidado.


----------



## MaGiVer (19 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> un 508 antiguo gastando 3,5 litros, eso no lo han soñado los ingenieros de Peugeot ni jartos de vino. ES una alegría saber que los coches consumen menos de lo que dicen los fabricantes, el del híbrido se lucía pero algunos sois unos cachondos de cuidado.



Es magia, bro. O conducción eficiente, como prefieras llamarlo.


----------



## secuestrado (22 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> un 508 antiguo gastando 3,5 litros, eso no lo han soñado los ingenieros de Peugeot ni jartos de vino. ES una alegría saber que los coches consumen menos de lo que dicen los fabricantes, el del híbrido se lucía pero algunos sois unos cachondos de cuidado.



Bueno, si lo lanzas por un acantilado igual sí fue ese consumo.


----------



## carlosjpc (22 Jul 2022)

Como veo mucho ejperto, suplico aclaración a estas dudas existenciales.
¿que consume más, aire acondicionado o ventanillas abiertas?
¿que trayecto consumira más, ida y vuelta en uno completamente llano de 100 km por carretera u otro con la misma distancia y un desnivel muy pronunciado, que evidentemente será positivo en un sentido y negativo en el contrario?


----------



## Redditch (25 Jul 2022)

Estoy mirando para comprar coche nuevo... en principio me da igual gasolina o hibrido gasolina (no enchufable) pero tiene que tener

a. maletero mayor de 450 litros.
b. precio inferior a 25K
c. 80% uso en ciudad y 20% para escapadas una vez al mes (horquilla de 400 a 600 km)
d. consumo inferior a 5 litros a ser posible (limite 5.5)

Por lo que he estado viendo dos modelos destacan:

Kia Niro Concept 1.6
Hyundai I30

Quizás podría entrar en la terna el Toyota Corolla Touring Sport Active Tech. ¿opiniones?


----------



## Ulises 33 (26 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Es magia, bro. O conducción eficiente, como prefieras llamarlo.



Si a 60 por hora en autovía, ah, no que seguro que es a 120.


----------



## MaGiVer (26 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si a 60 por hora en autovía, ah, no que seguro que es a 120.



A 60 por hora,

O vas en cuarta, gastando más.

O vas en sexta jodiendo el coche. (Eso en el caso de que no se cale directamente).

Ya expliqué en su momento como sacar buenos consumos, otra cosa es que no os lo creáis.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Jul 2022)

Volkswagen Golf con 8 años, motor 1.2 TSI gasolina. Consumo medido de 5,71 litros en un viaje de 750 km por autovía a 110-120 la mayor parte del tiempo, con momentos puntuales a 130-140 (adelantamiento de varios camiones) y a 80-90 al pasar por Madrid (M-30). 

Los talibanes anti VAG no saben lo que se pierden....


----------



## Karamba (27 Jul 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> Como veo mucho ejperto, suplico aclaración a estas dudas existenciales.
> ¿que consume más, aire acondicionado o ventanillas abiertas?
> ¿que trayecto consumira más, ida y vuelta en uno completamente llano de 100 km por carretera u otro con la misma distancia y un desnivel muy pronunciado, que evidentemente será positivo en un sentido y negativo en el contrario?



Consume más AC que una sola ventanilla medio abierta
Consume más el trayecto con desniveles.

Fuente: Mis cojones morenos, mi experiencia y mi túnel de viento. Si discrepas y tienes coche, puedes hacer tus propias pruebas.
@Gatoo_, manifiéstate.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Sí, claro. Puro Photoshop.



Pues si, esos consumos no te los crees ni tú .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Jul 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> Como veo mucho ejperto, suplico aclaración a estas dudas existenciales.
> ¿que consume más, aire acondicionado o ventanillas abiertas?
> ¿que trayecto consumira más, ida y vuelta en uno completamente llano de 100 km por carretera u otro con la misma distancia y un desnivel muy pronunciado, que evidentemente será positivo en un sentido y negativo en el contrario?



El trayecto con desnivel consumirá más, tu mira el consumo instantáneo cuesta arriba y verás que es más del doble de lo que consume en llano a velocidad estable, por mucho que cuesta abajo gaste teóricamente “0” la media es superior.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> A 60 por hora,
> 
> O vas en cuarta, gastando más.
> 
> ...



Entonces no es que el coche gaste poco, es que vas pisando huevos para gastar poco, que es diferente, así muchos.


----------



## MaGiVer (28 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Entonces no es que el coche gaste poco, es que vas pisando huevos para gastar poco, que es diferente, así muchos.



¿Donde ves que vaya pisando huevos?


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> ¿Donde ves que vaya pisando huevos?



Todavía no has dicho la velocidad, si vas a 120 y dices que gastas 3,5 litros es que como dice otro, manejas bien el fotochoss. Pero que da igual, si tu dices que gasta eso es verdad y punto, quien soy yo para quitarte la ilusión. Un consumo que lo firmaría PSA a ojos cerrados. Es curioso, PSA fué de las primeras en reconocer que sus consumos oficiales estaban manipulados por defecto entre 20-30 %.


----------



## MaGiVer (28 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Todavía no has dicho la velocidad, si vas a 120 y dices que gastas 3,5 litros es que como dice otro, manejas bien el fotochoss. Pero que da igual, si tu dices que gasta eso es verdad y punto, quien soy yo para quitarte la ilusión. Un consumo que lo firmaría PSA a ojos cerrados. Es curioso, PSA fué de las primeras en reconocer que sus consumos oficiales estaban manipulados por defecto entre 20-30 %.



En carretera, en sexta a 110km/h clavados. En cuestas pronunciadas, quinta a 100km/h.

El resto, lo que comenté en su momento, manejar bien las inercias y el punto muerto, tocar poco el freno, conducción predictiva y conocer el par de eficiencia del vehículo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> En carretera, en sexta a 110km/h clavados. En cuestas pronunciadas, quinta a 100km/h.
> 
> El resto, lo que comenté en su momento, manejar bien las inercias y el punto muerto, tocar poco el freno, conducción predictiva y conocer el par de eficiencia del vehículo.



Entonces fotoshop, yo soy un negado para el mismo, otros lo manejan de maravilla, o el ordenador engaña un huevo, que también.


----------



## MaGiVer (28 Jul 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Entonces fotoshop, yo soy un negado para el mismo, otros lo manejan de maravilla, o el ordenador engaña un huevo, que también.





No hay peor ciego que quien no quiere ver.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137781
> 
> No hay peor ciego que quien no quiere ver.




Si quieres te pongo el bemeta en 3 litros para la foto, solo hace falta un recorrido favorable, también se puede manipular el ordenador.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1137781
> 
> No hay peor ciego que quien no quiere ver.



Gracias por darme la razón, ahora puedes un día calcular el consumo real, ya que si es real llama a PSA y le dices que tienes uno de los mejores motores que han fabricado en su vida. NO quiero pensar en ese motor con un coche de menos peso, vamos, ni 3 litros a los 100.


----------



## MaGiVer (28 Jul 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Si quieres te pongo el bemeta en 3 litros para la foto, solo hace falta un recorrido favorable, también se puede manipular el ordenador.





Ulises 33 dijo:


> Gracias por darme la razón, ahora puedes un día calcular el consumo real, ya que si es real llama a PSA y le dices que tienes uno de los mejores motores que han fabricado en su vida. NO quiero pensar en ese motor con un coche de menos peso, vamos, ni 3 litros a los 100.



Creed lo que queráis. Disfrutad la pastilla azul y seguid pensando que 7-8 litros a los 100 es el mejor consumo que se le puede sacar a un coche.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (28 Jul 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Creed lo que queráis. Disfrutad la pastilla azul y seguid pensando que 7-8 litros a los 100 es el mejor consumo que se le puede sacar a un coche.



El mio gasta lo mismo que el tuyo y anda mucho más, que me estás contando.


----------



## antoniussss (28 Jul 2022)

Las cosas estan muy claras, cuento consume mi coche se responde de dos maneras:

-real: dividir los km totales del coche entre todos los litros de gasolina repostados durante toda su vida, que en caso de coches gasolinas para el 99 x ciento de la poblacion con trayectos urbanos diarios seran 12 o 13 litros cada 100.

-comparables: cuanto dice que gasta en un viaje largo estrictamente a 120 constantes, donde los gasolina estaran entorno a 6-7 litros cada 100.

Para el 90 x ciento de la Poblacion que sale a trabajar en hora punta en una ciudad, vuelve de trabajar en hora punta, recoge a los niñitos en hora punta, va a comprar despues del trabajo en hora punta, viaja en semana santa, viaja el 1 de julio, agosto, septiembre o 15 de julio, agosto, septiembre.

Cuando el coche es tamaño familiar para llevar a una familia.

Los consumos son muy altos, y no tiene nada que ver que un soltero, con un microcoche, lo use porque tiene horario de trabajo nocturno y vaya solo y viaje largo fuera de temporada y vaya a 70 y tarde 9 horas en vez de 5.

Tarda tu 9 horas con crios en vez de 5 y ya veras que risas.


----------



## Kubernet0 (29 Jul 2022)

Formentor VZ con conducción alegre fuera de ciudad y poco de ciudad: 11,5/100


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Jul 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Formentor VZ con conducción alegre fuera de ciudad y poco de ciudad: 11,5/100



Está bien que al menos hay gente que diga la verdad en este hilo.


----------



## Ciclope (10 Ago 2022)

Tengo un Logan bifuel y una maravilla para el tema de los consumos.
85% autovía a 111km/h, 7,3 en GLP y 5,1 en gasolina.
Con el descuento de 0,30€ (Waylet) en REPSOL, hago unos 550km con 27€.


----------



## das kind (13 Ago 2022)

Focus 1.5 Tdci 120 de 2021. Trayecto Guecho-Padrón (575 km) en 5:40h. Consumo medio: 3,6 l/100. Tengo una foto del cuadro, pero no me la deja cargar.

Media de los 20.000km que llevo con él: 4,8 l/100 (70% autovía y el resto mucho arranca-para).


----------



## Kubernet0 (13 Ago 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Focus 1.5 Tdci 120 de 2021. Trayecto Guecho-Padrón (575 km) en 5:40h. Consumo medio: 3,6 l/100. Tengo una foto del cuadro, pero no me la deja cargar.
> 
> Media de los 20.000km que llevo con él: 4,8 l/100 (70% autovía y el resto mucho arranca-para).



Vaya mechero macho… envidia sana


----------



## antoniussss (14 Ago 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Focus 1.5 Tdci 120 de 2021. Trayecto Guecho-Padrón (575 km) en 5:40h. Consumo medio: 3,6 l/100. Tengo una foto del cuadro, pero no me la deja cargar.
> 
> Media de los 20.000km que llevo con él: 4,8 l/100 (70% autovía y el resto mucho arranca-para).



Velocidad del trayecto?


----------



## jeiper (18 Ago 2022)

Opel Corsa LPG 1.4 ECOTEC 90cv

Consume 7.3l/100km de GLP, según ordenador de abordo, yendo por carretera/autovía el 90% del tiempo y a una velocidad máxima de 115km/h.

Datos de consumo según fabricante.
El primer dato es el consumo de gasolina, el segundo es GLP.


> Consumo urbano :7.1/9.1 l/100 kmConsumo extraurbano :4.7/5.8 l/100 kmConsumo combinado :5.6/7.0 l/100 km


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Opel Corsa LPG 1.4 ECOTEC 90cv
> 
> Consume 7.3l/100km de GLP, según ordenador de abordo, yendo por carretera/autovía el 90% del tiempo y a una velocidad máxima de 115km/h.
> 
> ...



Bien el apunte, según el fabricante, pero de todas formas en este foro hay gente que mejora al fabricante, eso ya tiene mérito.


----------



## Plutarko (24 Ago 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que si hombre, que haces consumos mucho mejores que lo que dice el fabricante, enhorabuena, eres la mejor publicidad para la marca. mejor consumo que los hibricos de Toyota no enchufables, mejor que un coche de gasoil en autovia, con más peso, es acojonante.



Los consumos durante las vacaciones
Con el coche cargado de maletas y 3 ocupantes. 

Durante las vacaciones solo pude cargar 30km de autonomía eléctrica en un centro comercial. 

Ida 4L a los 100 752km. Mayormente autovía a 115kmh menos un último tramo a 80.
Vuelta 4.4L a los 100. Con mas alegría y menos bajadas optomizables.


















Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## das kind (25 Ago 2022)

Kubernet0 dijo:


> Vaya mechero macho… envidia sana



Teniendo mucho cuidado con el acelerador, aprovechando las inercias y poniendo el clima lo justo.

Cierto es que hice el trayecto con el modo de conducción normal, no sé si con el Eco habría podido bajarlo algo.


----------



## das kind (25 Ago 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Velocidad del trayecto?



Pues 575 km en 5h:45 min aprox.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (29 Ago 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Teniendo mucho cuidado con el acelerador, aprovechando las inercias y poniendo el clima lo justo.
> 
> Cierto es que hice el trayecto con el modo de conducción normal, no sé si con el Eco habría podido bajarlo algo.



Que derroicion... pisando huevos y pensando...


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Ago 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Los consumos durante las vacaciones
> Con el coche cargado de maletas y 3 ocupantes.
> 
> Durante las vacaciones solo pude cargar 30km de autonomía eléctrica en un centro comercial.
> ...



¿has calculado la diferencia del real con el ordenador?


----------



## lukaz (3 Sep 2022)

Corolla TS 125 active tech

Consumo medio total según spritmonitor 4,3 litros /100 KM


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (4 Sep 2022)

Tengo dos:
- Volvo XC40, automático, ECO: al principio 9.7 l/100. Una vez pasados los 10.000 km 8.4 l/100
- toyota yaris, automatico, ECO: 3.1 l/100 Un mechero hoyga


----------



## motoleon (10 Sep 2022)

Toyota prius tercera generación, tiene 12 años, no se le ha cambiado nada, viaje desde Madrid por el norte de España, por carreteras jodidas como las del parque de somiedo o Taramundi. 1500 kms, 3 adultos, maletero lleno, consumo de 4,5 L/100kms. Conducción sin miramientos, 130kms/h en autovía y por encima de lo permitido en comarcales. No veo que sea un mal consumo...para ser un maldito gasolina híbrido automatico...


----------



## asiqué (11 Sep 2022)

leon 3 1.5 gasolina, carretera secundaria limitada a 70 y conduccion tranquila escuchando rockfm y sin atropellar ciclistas que habia demasiados


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1187762
> 
> 
> leon 3 1.5 gasolina, carretera secundaria limitada a 70 y conduccion tranquila escuchando rockfm y sin atropellar ciclistas que habia demasiados



No te duermes al volante?


----------



## asiqué (14 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No te duermes al volante?



para hacer esa clase de consumos hace falta una concentracion maxima!
ademas al ir tan suave y sin brusquedad alguna mi NO novia estaba dormidita muy mona y con la BOCAZA cerrada!! 
eso es impagable


----------



## antoniussss (15 Sep 2022)

Bueno pues acabadas las vacaciones vamos a hacer balance de 3 viajes de Madrid a Calpe (450 km aprox) para comentar unas cosas, recordemos Kia Xceed Hibrido Enchufable, gasolina tamaño mediano-grande:

-1ero: *Voy yo sólo sin equipaje* y como era principio de junio s*in Aire Acondicionado, baterias a tope,* pongo el modo Gasolina-Hibrido para todo el viaje excepto en los primeros 25 kilometros de salida de Madrid que se va mas lento, tráfico mas denso, y los 25 km de entrada a Calpe, que es puerto de montaña, más lento, que en estos casos voy 100% electrico. Día paco cualquiera a horas tranquilas, sin tráfico, *siempre al máximo de velocidad permitida y constantemente a 120 kmh*, sin mierdas de subir cuestas a 90 o historias raras.

*Consumo total 3,8 L/100 km*

-segundo: Voy yo solo con equipaje *sin baterias cargadas, con Aire Acondicionado* porque era julio, el resto igual que el primero (excepto el modo electrico puro, obvio), *consumo total 4,8 L / 100 km*, coincide con lo dicho por el fabricante.


-Tercero: Voy con *4 colegas todos con equipaje y trastos, con aire acondicionado *porque hace 40 grados en Agosto, sin cargar baterias, *consumo total 6,2 L / 100 km.*


Me vais a comer tol rabo los que decís que vuestros coches gasolinas de hace la tira de tamaño mediano-grande a 120 constante hacéis 3,5 L /100km en el total del viaje, 3,5 pollas para vosotros, y más llevando gente y maletas, lo típico que hace una puta familia, no lo que hace un niño rata solitario en su coche minúsculo a 80 pisando huevos para un viaje de 600 km.


Y todo ello generando con el girar de las ruedas electricidad el 100% del tiempo y soltandola todo el rato para ayudar al consumo aún sin tener bateria cargada.


----------



## ianpocks (20 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> para hacer esa clase de consumos hace falta una concentracion maxima!
> ademas al ir tan suave y sin brusquedad alguna mi NO novia estaba dormidita muy mona y con la BOCAZA cerrada!!
> eso es impagable



Cuentame como lo has hecho? No me interesa el consumo , interesa que no hableeeee

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (20 Sep 2022)

ianpocks dijo:


> Cuentame como lo has hecho? No me interesa el consumo , interesa que no hableeeee
> 
> Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk



Pues no fue facil;
una caminata de 4 horitas y lo demas como ya dije; conducir super suave tomando las curvas un poco abierto y poca frenada.
Mujer copilota dormida en el coche = felicidac


----------



## PasoLeati (21 Sep 2022)

Buen video en cristiano sobre el tema:


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

*Hyundai Ioniq Hybrid*

Consumo: 4,3l/100km dándole cera y haciendo bastante carretera


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

Redditch dijo:


> Estoy mirando para comprar coche nuevo... en principio me da igual gasolina o hibrido gasolina (no enchufable) pero tiene que tener
> 
> a. maletero mayor de 450 litros.
> b. precio inferior a 25K
> ...



Ioniq. Siempre Ioniq.


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Vaya cuento tienen los de las lavadoras con el consumo para justificar haber comprado esa mierda.



Pues yo prefiero un híbrido al típico compacto diésel. Mucho más confortable y suave el híbrido.
Y si encima es un Ioniq con caja de CHAC y no la mariconada de CVT que llevan casi todos los híbridos, ya lo bordas.


Eso sí, en el fondo lo que yo quiero realmente es un Jaguar XKR:


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Pues yo prefiero un híbrido al típico compacto diésel. Mucho más confortable y suave el híbrido.
> Y si encima es un Ioniq con caja de CHAC y no la mariconada de CVT que llevan casi todos los híbridos, ya lo bordas.
> 
> 
> Eso sí, en el fondo lo que yo quiero realmente es un Jaguar XKR:



Yo quiero un gasolina gordo pero me jodo... además últimamente todo el mundo me pregunta cuánto gasto en gasoil.


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No entendéis que puede haber una diferencia sustancial entre hibrido a secas o hibrido enchufable en autovia.
> 
> El hibrido enchufable recarga en autovía y tiene capacidad de recargar muchos kilometros frente al hibrido a secas, lo cuál puede ser aprovechado en el futuro para recuperar velocidad o subir cuestas...etc que es lo que sube la media mucho.
> 
> ...



La única diferencia entre híbrido y enchufable es que el enchufable puede conectarse a la red para recargar las baterías.

Pero ambos se recargan en marcha con las frenadas y retenciones del motor (el eléctrico ofrece resistencia y actúa como una dinamo).


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> El corolla en autovia alrededor de 5 (según ordenador, claro), el ch-r algo más, etc. En youtube hay unos que se dedican al cálculo del consumo de los toyota, hablo del corolla 122 cv, el nuevo de 180, 150 el motor gasolina, el 2 litros, gasta casi medio litro más. Si es enchufable le tienes que sumar un mayor peso, por mucha semihibridación que le meta en autovia a 120 gasta más.
> 
> El canal es dedicado al grupo Toyota y siempre consumos que marca el ordenador, habría que hacerle una prueba real, no solo de ordenador.
> Habría que verlo en viajes de 500-600 km con el aire puesto todo el rato, pero eso es una prueba que nadie va a realizar.



Joder, un beta y un gordo embozalados hasta las cejas y embutidos en un Yaris. España da asco.


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo quiero un gasolina gordo pero me jodo... además últimamente todo el mundo me pregunta cuánto gasto en gasoil.



Pues eso, que o tienes un maquinón V8 o no sé qué haces discutiendo con los de los híbridos. Ambos priorizastéis la economía a la hora de comprar coche, porque de lo contrario tendrías mínimo un 330Ci.

Para mí lo peor del híbrido es la caja CVT que me toca mucho la polla, aunque si tiene marchas simuladas (como la del Nissan X-Trail), la puedo tolerar.

El Ioniq lleva doble embrague y es un maquinón brutal. En zonas reviradas ya te digo yo que no te me despegas, por mucho que tengas más potencia.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Pues eso, que o tienes un maquinón V8 o no sé qué haces discutiendo con los de los híbridos. Ambos priorizastéis la economía a la hora de comprar coche, porque de lo contrario tendrías mínimo un 330Ci.
> 
> Para mí lo peor del híbrido es la caja CVT que me toca mucho la polla, aunque si tiene marchas simuladas (como la del Nissan X-Trail), la puedo tolerar.
> 
> El Ioniq lleva doble embrague y es un maquinón brutal. En zonas reviradas ya te digo yo que no te me despegas, por mucho que tengas más potencia.



Están todos reventados, creo que solo he visto uno bien.

Además los españoles conducen como betazos, el más bestia de por aquí es un búlgaro con un 330d E46, bastante abrasado porque anda menos que el mio, pero entra en las curvas de lado ( le he alcanzado 2 veces y se pone en modo loco) y otro búlgaro con un 530 xd también le pisa pero es un pisarectas...


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Están todos reventados, creo que solo he visto uno bien.
> 
> Además los españoles conducen como betazos, el más bestia de por aquí es un búlgaro con un 330d E46, bastante abrasado porque anda menos que el mio, pero entra en las curvas de lado ( le he alcanzado 2 veces y se pone en modo loco) y otro búlgaro con un 530 xd también le pisa pero es un pisarectas...



Exacto. Españoles = betas, eslavos = alphas


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Exacto. Españoles = betas, eslavos = alphas



No se, no me deja atrás... pero lo lleva totalmente al límite, una de las veces hasta ha invadido el carril contrario, pero tiene todo mi respeto.


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> No se, no me deja atrás... pero lo lleva totalmente al límite, una de las veces hasta ha invadido el carril contrario, pero tiene todo mi respeto.



Tiene que haber bastante diferencia de potencia para que realmente se note en carretera. Al final es cuestión de quién le echa más huevos/asume mayores riesgos. Y en carretera abierta no merece la pena jugársela demasiado.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (21 Sep 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Tiene que haber bastante diferencia de potencia para que realmente se note en carretera. Al final es cuestión de quién le echa más huevos/asume mayores riesgos. Y en carretera abierta no merece la pena jugársela demasiado.



Soy un cabron, me gusta ir detrás metiendo presión, yo miro el coche y ellos tienen que mirar también el espejo.

Es el único que he visto cruzar el coche dos veces, se veia como le salvaba el DSC.


----------



## Steven Seagull (21 Sep 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Soy un cabron, me gusta ir detrás metiendo presión, yo miro el coche y ellos tienen que mirar también el espejo.
> 
> Es el único que he visto cruzar el coche dos veces, se veia como le salvaba el DSC.



Yo sólo piques sanos sin generar situaciones de peligro, aunque hay mucho gilipollas suelto y a veces toca ser marrullero.


----------



## antoniussss (21 Sep 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> La única diferencia entre híbrido y enchufable es que el enchufable puede conectarse a la red para recargar las baterías.
> 
> Pero ambos se recargan en marcha con las frenadas y retenciones del motor (el eléctrico ofrece resistencia y actúa como una dinamo).



El propio rodamiento de las ruedas cuando circula con el motor gasolina también genera electricidad que va al hibrido y lo va soltando conforme la circulación, apoyando al motor de combustion (Pero en un trayecto largo a 120 kmh se nota poco)

Pero para vosotros si no se frena, no se genera.

Nos engañara nuestro coche hoygans


----------



## Steven Seagull (22 Sep 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> El propio rodamiento de las ruedas cuando circula con el motor gasolina también genera electricidad que va al hibrido y lo va soltando conforme la circulación, apoyando al motor de combustion (Pero en un trayecto largo a 120 kmh se nota poco)
> 
> Pero para vosotros si no se frena, no se genera.
> 
> Nos engañara nuestro coche hoygans



Que sí, pero que en mi Ioniq híbrido es igual.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Sep 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Joder, un beta y un gordo embozalados hasta las cejas y embutidos en un Yaris. España da asco.



Se dedican a probar toyotas, yaris, corollas, etc. Pero que tus prejuicios son tuyos, calma.


----------



## Steven Seagull (24 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Se dedican a probar toyotas, yaris, corollas, etc. Pero que tus prejuicios son tuyos, calma.



Con el pvto bozal y encima grabando sus caretos en lugar del coche.

Sólo un español es capaz de tanto ridículo.


----------



## ianpocks (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues no fue facil;
> una caminata de 4 horitas y lo demas como ya dije; conducir super suave tomando las curvas un poco abierto y poca frenada.
> Mujer copilota dormida en el coche = felicidac



Te dieron el orgasmo maximo!

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Sep 2022)

Steven Seagull dijo:


> Con el pvto bozal y encima grabando sus caretos en lugar del coche.
> 
> Sólo un español es capaz de tanto ridículo.



ES una prueba de consumo, podrían poner una cámara en el tanque con una linterna para ver la bajada de gasolina, si te parece.
Lo del bozal, es normal en este país obediente.


----------



## Steven Seagull (27 Sep 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ES una prueba de consumo, podrían poner una cámara en el tanque con una linterna para ver la bajada de gasolina, si te parece.
> Lo del bozal, es normal en este país obediente.



Yo no miro vídeos de coches para verle el careto al tío.
Esa toma es una mierda, una catetada.

Dan vergüenza ajena España y los españoles


----------



## Leopoldo (22 Oct 2022)

Stops con inercia manda. Embrague en cuestas manda. Coger los semaforos como los camioneros manda.


----------



## elpesetilla (31 Oct 2022)

1.9d psa con 376.250 km, embrague solo, juntas tapa bomba cambiadas a los 360000 km, perdia gasoil por eje acelerador(110 euros el bombero)
motor de serie, radiador de serie, maguitos de serie

ruedas, 4 calentadores una vez y nada mas 168 euros al año de seguro
4.8l/100 de media yendo suave


UNA ROCA,
cuando lo tenga que cambiar por un electrico dentro de muchos años... lo voy a jubilar paseandome a corte de gas por el centro de mi ciudad, luego pago la multa


----------



## gabrielo (31 Oct 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> 1.9d psa con 376.250 km, embrague solo, juntas tapa bomba cambiadas a los 360000 km, perdia gasoil por eje acelerador(110 euros el bombero)
> motor de serie, radiador de serie, maguitos de serie
> 
> ruedas, 4 calentadores una vez y nada mas 168 euros al año de seguro
> ...



no se si lo tendrás en un xsara,206 ,306 o zx lo que es un motor cojonudo que tiene una vida útil de 1 millón de km minimo conozco mucha gente de 700000km o 800000 sin problema sobre consumo 4,8 conducirás muy económico porque según sprinmotor en todos esos coches que nombre están entre 5,75 de media a 6 litros resumido bajarlo de 5 litros hay que ser un artista cosas buenas que puedes andar con aceite vegetal 100 por 100 y que es un motor increíblemente fiable y Gastón pues no es su punto fuerte pero no es Gastón.

otra cosa es el 1,4 hdi ese si que es un mechero otra cosa no es tan longevo como este creo que el 2000 hdi 90 y el 1,9 d calcan el consumo hasta la ultima centesima


----------



## elpesetilla (31 Oct 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> no se si lo tendrás en un xsara,206 ,306 o zx lo que es un motor cojonudo que tiene una vida útil de 1 millón de km minimo conozco mucha gente de 700000km o 800000 sin problema sobre consumo 4,8 conducirás muy económico porque según sprinmotor en todos esos coches que nombre están entre 5,75 de media a 6 litros resumido bajarlo de 5 litros hay que ser un artista cosas buenas que puedes andar con aceite vegetal 100 por 100 y que es un motor increíblemente fiable y Gastón pues no es su punto fuerte pero no es Gastón.
> 
> otra cosa es el 1,4 hdi ese si que es un mechero otra cosa no es tan longevo como este creo que el 2000 hdi 90 y el 1,9 d calcan el consumo hasta la ultima centesima



si, conduzco de forma muyy tranquila,lo compre de 2 mano por probar y le he cogido tanto cariño que quiero estirarlo hasta donde llegue, trantandolo con mucho mimo a ver hasta donde aguanta

en autopista 90/110 como mucho, tranquilo siempre, en frio nunca le piso, arranco tranquilamente y espero uno o dos minutos, mas por mania que otra cosa y luego suave

tengo la egr anulada, el catalizador lo vacie y lo volví a montar para que no digan nada en itv pues es modelo catalizado, 

tengo la califaccion puenteada y del bloque motor un manguito a bloque de motor, sin entrar al habitaculo

refrigerante organico 

uso 5w40 , cuando voy a la casa de recambios y le digo que es para un 1.9d se quedan flipando, pues no se creen que no consume nada de aceite entre camios

la valvulina la cambio cada 100000 km mas o menos por puro gusto

eso de que es gaston,, pues no, lo que pasa que la gente no conduce tan flanders como yo y mucha gente piensa erroneamente que a los diesel hay que llevarlo revolucionado , cuando no es asi, es mas, la primera que vez que limpie la admision no tenia nada de mierda y llevo conduciendo asi toda la vida


----------



## gabrielo (1 Nov 2022)

yo no dije que era Gastón simplemente que no es su característica lo de gastar poco y que es muy difícil bajar de 5 litros ,lo que usted baja de 5 litros es porque anulaste la válvula egr que es un 7 o un 8 por cierto menos aparte de andar despacio y de forma economica.

que gaste mucho tampoco es así gasta exactamente lo mismo que el 2000 hdi que a su vez gasta medio litro a los 100 mas que el 1,9 tdi mas o menos ,las ventajas muchísimas duración del motor y que puede ir con aceite vegetal, inconvenientes coche algo lento y el impuesto de circulación que pagas mas de 100 euros al año.

muy buen motor económico de mantenimiento tiene una robustez a la altura del mercedes 300 124 d y luego el consumo es normal para la potencia y para la época que cuidadito que un coche del año 2000 no consume mas que hoy la diferencia de un zx 1,9 td y un c4 hdi 90 cv es de solo medio litro


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> si, conduzco de forma muyy tranquila,lo compre de 2 mano por probar y le he cogido tanto cariño que quiero estirarlo hasta donde llegue, trantandolo con mucho mimo a ver hasta donde aguanta
> 
> en autopista 90/110 como mucho, tranquilo siempre, en frio nunca le piso, arranco tranquilamente y espero uno o dos minutos, mas por mania que otra cosa y luego suave
> 
> ...



Solo he llevado dos veces en la vida un 1.9 Diesel sin turbo y es lo más frustrante que he hecho en la vida, tu pisas y te frustras además suben las cuestas a 80, que cojones de vehículo no pasa de 80...

No tener calefacción es un crimen, como uses el lavaparabrisas con la noche en una helada o te tire agua un camión se hace hielo en la luna.

Mi padre tiene un A4 1.9 TDI de 110 CV de bomba rotativa y va a durar más que el tuyo, tiene 300000 kilómetros sin ninguna avería, con climatizador, y anda decentemente, tampoco consume aceite.

Embrague y turbo de serie... no se le ha cambiado nada.


----------



## sopelmar (4 Nov 2022)

Vw polo 1,4 60cv gasofa caja automática parado 10 años arrancado a la 1 me piden 800 euros como lo veis


----------



## gabrielo (4 Nov 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Vw polo 1,4 60cv gasofa caja automática parado 10 años arrancado a la 1 me piden 800 euros como lo veis
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250202



mi madre tenia un seat ibiza con ese motor y es Gastón 7 litros 100 es muy difícil bajar por lo demás es una mecánica muy robusta


----------



## sopelmar (4 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> mi madre tenia un seat ibiza con ese motor y es Gastón 7 litros 100 es muy difícil bajar por lo demás es una mecánica muy robusta



Tiene caja automática?


----------



## gabrielo (4 Nov 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Tiene caja automática?



no era manual pero no andaba tan mal para 60 cv otra cosa es que el consumo era alto bajarlo de 7 litros a largo plazo no seria nada fácil y consumos de 8,5 9 litros lo normal.

con 13 litros andaba sobre 180 o 190 km con conducción económica


----------



## elpesetilla (4 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Solo he llevado dos veces en la vida un 1.9 Diesel sin turbo y es lo más frustrante que he hecho en la vida, tu pisas y te frustras además suben las cuestas a 80, que cojones de vehículo no pasa de 80...
> 
> No tener calefacción es un crimen, como uses el lavaparabrisas con la noche en una helada o te tire agua un camión se hace hielo en la luna.
> 
> ...



Toda la razon tienes, lo mio es una historia rara

Desde siempre quise tener un diesel atmosferico, ya que me recordaba a los veranos en el pueblo lleno de c15,205, zx,bx,talbot cuando estaba de moda el diesel y todo dios tenia una psa diesel en los pueblos, los paisanos llegaban al bar y se dejaban la c15 fuera arrancada mientras se echabn el cafe, toda llena de mierda pero sonando cmo un barreiros


El motor diesel atmosferico PSA que montaron 205,bx, zx, c15, tanto el 1.7d, 1.8d 1.9d (XUD7/; XUD9)es seguramente el mejor motor de LA HISTORIA, por consumo y prestaciones, es mas, fue el primer motor ligero disel , el 1.7d que basicamente era un motor de gasolina convertido en diesel, mientras los mercedes montaban motores diesel duros, si, pero cmo un barco de grandes y gastones,y audi, wv, bmw montaban motores diesel de pena, hasta el tdi de wv, no hubo nada decente, en diesel atmosfericos solo eran buenos mercerdes y psa, y en coches pequeños, psa el unico , prueba es la cantidad de taxis con motores psa... y los taxistas saben

Es tan bueno el audi que apenas se ven mientras que c15 y 205 diesel hay a patadas todavia con la ostia de km , y hablamos de coches baratos no un coche premium que se supone que es audi, mercedes y no pongas como ejemplo que se han vendido menos unidades porque merches diesel hay a patadas tambien...eso si, un tanque de 8 l a los 100


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Toda la razon tienes, lo mio es una historia rara
> 
> Desde siempre quise tener un diesel atmosferico, ya que me recordaba a los veranos en el pueblo lleno de c15,205, zx,bx,talbot cuando estaba de moda el diesel y todo dios tenia una psa diesel en los pueblos, los paisanos llegaban al bar y se dejaban la c15 fuera arrancada mientras se echabn el cafe, toda llena de mierda pero sonando cmo un barreiros
> 
> ...



Hostia tu... si Audi TDI con 20 años se ven a patadas, salgo a la calle y te hago fotos de 10 o 15 sin andar 100 metros y 1.9 D uno o ninguno.

Además son galvanizados para rematar la duración... y gasta 5 litros... bueno el mio gasta 5 litros también o menos...


----------



## elpesetilla (4 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hostia tu... si Audi TDI con 20 años se ven a patadas, salgo a la calle y te hago fotos de 10 o 15 sin andar 100 metros y 1.9 D uno o ninguno.
> 
> Además son galvanizados para rematar la duración...



jaja yo diria mas bien lo contrario, pero bueno




toma, una foto del que probablemente sea el mejor motor consumo/prestaciones/mantenimiento de la historia









PSA XUD engine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org






The XUD was available with either SOHC 8-valve or 12-valve heads. It was mainly applied transversally in front wheel drive vehicles, tilted by 30°. However, some applications in non-PSA vehicles had the engine installed longitudinally, with rear-wheel drive. The XUD is built in Citroën's plant in Trémery, near Metz.[1]

Displacement ranges between 1.8 and 2.1 L (1,769 and 2,138 cc), and all XU diesel engines have a stroke of either 88 or 92 mm (3.46 or 3.62 in). The former was shared with the XU9. Bore sizes range from 80 to 86 mm (3.15 to 3.39 in), some of which are shared with other XU engines.

*Upon its release the engine was noted as one of the best diesel engines (for cars and light vans) in the world with its high power output and refinement it made all other diesel engines seem agricultural.[1] It was also particularly light, with a ready-to-run XUD9 weighing 157 kg (346 lb), 15% less than a comparable diesel of the previous generation.[1]*


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (4 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> jaja yo diria mas bien lo contrario, peor bueno
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puf que dices...



Por cierto un TDI va con aceite mineral y arranca como un gasolina en frío es mucho mejor que esas mierdas franchutes que solo se ven en Palencia y Valladolid... porque este de la foto no es barato en mantenimiento ni salen buenos ( a mi no me da problemas) pero tiene 180 CV...

En Santander con un PSA a los 15 años vas como los Picapiedra.


----------



## sopelmar (4 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> no era manual pero no andaba tan mal para 60 cv otra cosa es que el consumo era alto bajarlo de 7 litros a largo plazo no seria nada fácil y consumos de 8,5 9 litros lo normal.
> 
> con 13 litros andaba sobre 180 o 190 km con conducción económica



Pues la marchas automaticas no ayudaramucho al consumo lo voy a descartar, de aquí a Navidad va aver coches a punta pala


----------



## antoniussss (5 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hostia tu... si Audi TDI con 20 años se ven a patadas, salgo a la calle y te hago fotos de 10 o 15 sin andar 100 metros y 1.9 D uno o ninguno.
> 
> Además son galvanizados para rematar la duración... y gasta 5 litros... bueno el mio gasta 5 litros también o menos...



Gasta 5 litros o menos en qué? ¿En ir a 70 por autovia? Porque decís unas gilipolleces que un tío que sepa del tema se tiene que estar partiendo la polla cuando en ciudad los consumos en trayectos cortos de 1,2,3 kilometros son incluso de 10 a 20 litros cada 100 km.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Gasta 5 litros o menos en qué? ¿En ir a 70 por autovia? Porque decís unas gilipolleces que un tío que sepa del tema se tiene que estar partiendo la polla cuando en ciudad los consumos en trayectos cortos de 1,2,3 kilometros son incluso de 10 a 20 litros cada 100 km.



Muchacho gasta 5 litros por encima del límite... y 6,5 a 150... no es gasolina ni un SUV...


----------



## antoniussss (5 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Muchacho gasta 5 litros por encima del límite... y 6,5 a 150... no es gasolina ni un SUV...



Xd yo no sé como no hacéis hilo aparte de esos "cacharros" que hacen siempre estructuralmente un consumo tan increible de 6,5 yendo a 150km/h, o 4 a 120kmh

Asi se lo compran los floreros y en el primer viaje con maletas y la suegra a ver que opinan.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (5 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Xd yo no sé como no hacéis hilo aparte de esos "cacharros" que hacen siempre estructuralmente un consumo tan increible de 6,5 yendo a 150km/h, o 4 a 120kmh
> 
> Asi se lo compran los floreros y en el primer viaje con maletas y la suegra a ver que opinan.



Un 320d E92 y de verdad hace ese consumo a 149 del regulador en llano.

Es un coche muy bajo (1,39) y está totalmente carenado, además tiene el motor "pequeño" de 4 cilindros y marchas muy largas.

Literalmente imposible pasarlo de 7,7 litros en carretera, es el consumo máximo y tengo velocidad media de 79 en el marcador haciendo un tramo de ciudad y el garaje.


----------



## Iron IQ (8 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Hostia tu... si Audi TDI con 20 años se ven a patadas, salgo a la calle y te hago fotos de 10 o 15 sin andar 100 metros y 1.9 D uno o ninguno.
> 
> Además son galvanizados para rematar la duración... y gasta 5 litros... bueno el mio gasta 5 litros también o menos...



Hace 20 años ya no había ni un diésel atmosférico!


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Nov 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Hace 20 años ya no había ni un diésel atmosférico!



Ibiza SDI Golf SDI, Astra 2.0 d 16v


----------



## antoniussss (8 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Un 320d E92 y de verdad hace ese consumo a 149 del regulador en llano.
> 
> Es un coche muy bajo (1,39) y está totalmente carenado, además tiene el motor "pequeño" de 4 cilindros y marchas muy largas.
> 
> Literalmente imposible pasarlo de 7,7 litros en carretera, es el consumo máximo y tengo velocidad media de 79 en el marcador haciendo un tramo de ciudad y el garaje.



Pues chico está interesante un hilo de esos coches que a 150 estructuralmente consume 6,5.

Porque ya me sé aquí las historias y el 90% van a 80 en autovía o cogen tramitos "Muy favorables".

Es como si yo vengo a decir que mi hibrido enchufable yendo de mi casa a "El Pardo", que voy todas las semanas con el perro, al estar en pendiente cuesta abajo, circulo 15km y gasto 3km de autonomía electrica y me las doy de:

Miraddddddddddddd que poco consume miiiiiiiiii coche, prinnnngaossssssssssssssssssss.

Luego resulta que la vuelta, en esos 15 km, me consume 25km de autonomía.


----------



## Iron IQ (8 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ibiza SDI Golf SDI, Astra 2.0 d 16v



He buscado en km77 hasta 1998 en Astra, los 2l 16V son turbo sin intercooler.
Supongo que con los VW pasa algo parecido.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Nov 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> He buscado en km77 hasta 1998 en Astra, los 2l 16V son turbo sin intercooler.
> Supongo que con los VW pasa algo parecido.



Ibiza si hay del 2000 SDI creo...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (8 Nov 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Ibiza si hay del 2000 SDI creo...









SEAT Ibiza 5p 1.9 SDi 64 CV Reference (2004-2005) | Precio y ficha técnica - km77.com


Consulte aquí los datos técnicos de SEAT Ibiza 5p 1.9 SDi 64 CV Reference (2004-2005) | Precio, ficha técnica y equipamiento




www.km77.com











Volkswagen Golf 5p Conceptline 1.9 SDI (2000-2003) | Precio y ficha técnica - km77.com


Consulte aquí los datos técnicos de Volkswagen Golf 5p Conceptline 1.9 SDI (2000-2003) | Precio, ficha técnica y equipamiento




www.km77.com





Hostia del 2004... de Opel modernos controlo menos, ni lo miro, el golf ese creo que solo he visto uno o dos y lo sabía de seguro, Ibiza unos cuantos.







Volkswagen Golf 5p Conceptline 2.0 SDI 75 CV (2004-2007) | Precio y ficha técnica - km77.com


Consulte aquí los datos técnicos de Volkswagen Golf 5p Conceptline 2.0 SDI 75 CV (2004-2007) | Precio, ficha técnica y equipamiento




www.km77.com





Hostia del 2007 con Golf V con pegatina ambiental B seguramente trucada diesel atmosférico... el último, a ver si lo compra algún forero.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Nov 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Pues la marchas automaticas no ayudaramucho al consumo lo voy a descartar, de aquí a Navidad va aver coches a punta pala



Yo tengo automático y dudo que el manual gaste menos. Siempre va buscando las 2000 vueltas, con 8 marchas, , para mi una maravilla y una sorpresa el consumo.


----------



## elpesetilla (11 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Yo tengo automático y dudo que el manual gaste menos. Siempre va buscando las 2000 vueltas, con 8 marchas, , para mi una maravilla y una sorpresa el consumo.




no dudes

gasta menos un manual siempre


----------



## gabrielo (11 Nov 2022)

yo tuve un polo 1,9 d 64 cv de 1997 no era sdi que creo que consumen mucho menos andaba callejeando muy bien otra cosa es en las cuestas una cuesta autovia 7 ,8 por ciento se quedaba a 100 105 consumo de 5,5 a 6,3 mas o menos con una conducción económica no pasando de 110 normalmente, homologaba 5,6.

el sdi creo que gasta mucho menos se puede raspar los 4 litros conduciendo suave


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> no dudes
> 
> gasta menos un manual siempre



Sigo dudando, si hablas de hace bastantes años vale, pero hoy en día, sigo dudando, con la electrónica que lleva que apura menos marchas y con 8 marchas en lugar de 6 del manual, la 8ª hace a 120 unas 500-600 vueltas menos. Si eso fuese así, sería cojonudo el tricilindrico de psa, haría menos de 5 litros en autovía 110-120.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> yo tuve un polo 1,9 d 64 cv de 1997 no era sdi que creo que consumen mucho menos andaba callejeando muy bien otra cosa es en las cuestas una cuesta autovia 7 ,8 por ciento se quedaba a 100 105 consumo de 5,5 a 6,3 mas o menos con una conducción económica no pasando de 110 normalmente, homologaba 5,6.
> 
> el sdi creo que gasta mucho menos se puede raspar los 4 litros conduciendo suave



Los sdi si no recuerdo mal eran sin turbo, vamos un diesel de toda la vida. En el grupo vag era el tdi.


----------



## gabrielo (12 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Los sdi si no recuerdo mal eran sin turbo, vamos un diesel de toda la vida. En el grupo vag era el tdi.



mi polo era del 97 y oficialmente consumía 5,6 era 1,9 d 64 cv a secas luego había un 1,9 sdi con consumo oficial de 4,7


----------



## Iron IQ (13 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Sigo dudando, si hablas de hace bastantes años vale, pero hoy en día, sigo dudando, con la electrónica que lleva que apura menos marchas y con 8 marchas en lugar de 6 del manual, la 8ª hace a 120 unas 500-600 vueltas menos. Si eso fuese así, sería cojonudo el tricilindrico de psa, haría menos de 5 litros en autovía 110-120.




La comparativa de este motor con caja automática de 8 velocidades con el mismo motor con caja manual de 6 marchas no está de acuerdo con tus dudas.

Comparativa de precios, datos técnicos y equipamientos: Peugeot 208 Active PureTech 100 S&S EAT8 - Peugeot 208 Active PureTech 100 S&S - km77.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Nov 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> La comparativa de este motor con caja automática de 8 velocidades con el mismo motor con caja manual de 6 marchas no está de acuerdo con tus dudas.
> 
> Comparativa de precios, datos técnicos y equipamientos: Peugeot 208 Active PureTech 100 S&S EAT8 - Peugeot 208 Active PureTech 100 S&S - km77.com



No tengo el 208 y si, el fabricante reconoce medio litro más para el automático, pero dudo que el manual haga menos de 5 litros. Si hace menos de 5 litros gasta menos que un híbrido, en carretera, claro.


----------



## Ulises 33 (13 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> mi polo era del 97 y oficialmente consumía 5,6 era 1,9 d 64 cv a secas luego había un 1,9 sdi con consumo oficial de 4,7



Si, pero sin turbo.


----------



## gabrielo (13 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Si, pero sin turbo.



sin turbo pero no era lo que comercialmente se llama sdi al principio gastaba poco con 20 euros 30 litros andaba 550 km pero cuidadito estaba a 0,66 euros el gasoil sobre el 2004 y créame los 20 euros de aquella tenian la capacidad de compra de 40 de ahora pero se ganaba mas facil que ahora.

ahora para que te echen 30 litros tienes que echar 54 euros casi nada


----------



## INE (13 Nov 2022)

El Mercedes E200 CDI gasta poquísimo, aquí podéis ver consumos reales de 5.5 litros.

Sprit Monitor


----------



## Iron IQ (14 Nov 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> No tengo el 208 y si, el fabricante reconoce medio litro más para el automático, pero dudo que el manual haga menos de 5 litros. Si hace menos de 5 litros gasta menos que un híbrido, en carretera, claro.



Tengo este motor en 110CV, con caja de 6 velocidades manual y le saco un 5,1-5,2 L/100Km con 60% autovía bastante conflictiva, con atascos diarios.
Mi esposa, cuando conduce ella, le saca un 5,6 con menos autovía.

Antes de cambiar los neumáticos con 60.000 Km, el consumo era 0,5 L superior.
Me sorprende lo poco que gasta el AACC, solo 0.2-0.3L; lo habitual es que supere 0.5L/h.
Además me sorprende que el piloto automático da un consumo rondando 5.8L/100Km, en el coche anterior el consumo era prácticamente el mismo con con o sin piloto.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Nov 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Tengo este motor en 110CV, con caja de 6 velocidades manual y le saco un 5,1-5,2 L/100Km con 60% autovía bastante conflictiva, con atascos diarios.
> Mi esposa, cuando conduce ella, le saca un 5,6 con menos autovía.
> 
> Antes de cambiar los neumáticos con 60.000 Km, el consumo era 0,5 L superior.
> ...



El coche me gasta más en invierno que en verano, hasta que no calienta gasta más, en trayectos de pocos kms se nota. También está el tema de los neumáticos y peso del coche, 1280 kg y 225 45 17. HA sido una sorpresa, me pensaba que estaría por encima de los 6 litros siempre.
En el 308 han eliminado la versión 110 cv, ya solo está el 1.2 tricilindrico en 130 cv.


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> sin turbo pero no era lo que comercialmente se llama sdi al principio gastaba poco con 20 euros 30 litros andaba 550 km pero cuidadito estaba a 0,66 euros el gasoil sobre el 2004 y créame los 20 euros de aquella tenian la capacidad de compra de 40 de ahora pero se ganaba mas facil que ahora.
> 
> ahora para que te echen 30 litros tienes que echar 54 euros casi nada



Claro que me acuerdo, en mi anterior coche de gasoil con un tanque hacía mil kms, 60 litros y si me acuerdo del precio. NI de coña echaba 50 euros, ahora con 50 es para ir entre un cuarto tanque a cerca de lleno, en un tanque másp equeño, y encima gasolina, si ahora tuviera gasoil peor aún.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (14 Nov 2022)

7 litros, velocidad media de 79,2 en miles de kilómetros, haciendo el garaje, un trozo de ciudad y solo nacional es una barbaridad.

Lo disfruto.


----------



## antoniussss (15 Nov 2022)

Coño, hoy he descubierto otra cosa que nadie ha mencionado, es mi primer invierno con el hibrido enchufable.

Resulta que están siendo ya madrugadas frías y con mucha humedad y los cristales se empañan. Bueno, voy a mi trayecto de 4km de siempre, en modo electrico, y resulta que al encender el aire acondicionado (o la calefacción) para desempañar los cristales, se enciende el motor de combustión.

Pero ojo, estoy circulando en electrico, me lo dice por todos lados, el de combustión solo se ha activado para el aire. Aparco al llegar.

MEDIA DE LOS 4KM: 7 LITROS/100KM.... habiendo circulado en 100% electrico

oñoooooooooooooooooo con los coches gasolina o diesel "mecheros". No sé si es un error de la centralita y lo he probado varias veces y siempre es lo mismo, pero me ha sumado esa media a la media total de los km totales del coche desde su compra. Pero la autonomía de km de gasolina ha descendido 10km.


A ver si ahora, en trayectos cortos de 2,3,4km en invierno, al encender la calefa o el aire y trabajar en esas temperaturas, todos vuestros coches fabulosos y ahorradores os hacen medias de +10 litros/100lm............. 21 días de jornada laboral *8km (ida vuelta)....... unos 200 km mensuales gastando la ostia.


Personalmente ni puta idea, en un motor combustion, el aire caliente sale cuando ya el motor tiene calor de circular........ ¿pero en un hibrido enchufable, que sigue circulando en electrico? desconozco cuando se activa el motor combustión SIN CIRCULAR que es lo que pasa y de dónde viene el consumo.


----------



## Plutarko (15 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Coño, hoy he descubierto otra cosa que nadie ha mencionado, es mi primer invierno con el hibrido enchufable.
> 
> Resulta que están siendo ya madrugadas frías y con mucha humedad y los cristales se empañan. Bueno, voy a mi trayecto de 4km de siempre, en modo electrico, y resulta que al encender el aire acondicionado (o la calefacción) para desempañar los cristales, se enciende el motor de combustión.
> 
> ...



Eso pasa en todos los híbridos enchufables que no tienen bomba de calor, la mayoría. Yo si se dan esas circunstancias no conduzco en eléctrico, al menos hasta que no tenga temperatura el motor para la calefacción. Es una putada. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## antoniussss (15 Nov 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Eso pasa en todos los híbridos enchufables que no tienen bomba de calor, la mayoría. Yo si se dan esas circunstancias no conduzco en eléctrico, al menos hasta que no tenga temperatura el motor para la calefacción. Es una putada.
> 
> Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall



Y cuanto suele tardar? Porque un trayecto de 4km-15min por ciudad a bajas velocidades.... Esta claro que ni calefa ni aire acondicionado por ser tan corto, pero el problema es el empañamiento de cristales. 

Ademas tambien si pongo solo modo hibrido paraque se active preferentemente el motor de Combustion, al ser a velocidades tan lentas de ciudad, vas con el hibrido electrico xd xd y no se enciende el motor de gasolina teniendo carga


----------



## antoniussss (15 Nov 2022)

Y con el aire acondicionado me pasa lo mismo, no solo es con el aire caliente. 

Desconozco porque en modo electrico no gasta electricidad tb en el aire


----------



## Plutarko (16 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Y con el aire acondicionado me pasa lo mismo, no solo es con el aire caliente.
> 
> Desconozco porque en modo electrico no gasta electricidad tb en el aire



Con el aire acondicionado no se enciende el motor de combustion, al menos en el mio (ioniq).
Si el trayecto es corto, para la calefaccion no hay solucion.
Yo lo que suelo hacer es si quiero ir en electrico y el trayecto es corto dar de vez en cuando al boton de desempañar los cristales de adelante, arranca el motor pero suele funcionar bastante bien y en 15 segundos tienes el cristal limpio. 
Pero depende del dia y lo rapido que se empañen, si se empañan demasiado rapido (por ejemplo vas con el coche lleno de gente) no es seguro ni rentable ir pendiente de dar al boton.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Nov 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Con el aire acondicionado no se enciende el motor de combustion, al menos en el mio (ioniq).
> Si el trayecto es corto, para la calefaccion no hay solucion.
> Yo lo que suelo hacer es si quiero ir en electrico y el trayecto es corto dar de vez en cuando al boton de desempañar los cristales de adelante, arranca el motor pero suele funcionar bastante bien y en 15 segundos tienes el cristal limpio.
> Pero depende del dia y lo rapido que se empañen, si se empañan demasiado rapido (por ejemplo vas con el coche lleno de gente) no es seguro ni rentable ir pendiente de dar al boton.



ya.

No sé, ahora que hace frío se ven cosas raras, por ejemplo hoy que la mañana ha sido fría, en un momento determinado se ha encendido el motor térmico sólo, no me acuerdo si he apretado demasiado el acelerador y lo he activado.... ha sido cosa de 5 segundos.

Pues me ha metido un pico la gráfica de 30 litros/100km y la media en 4 km me ha subido a 0,9 litros/100 km por esos 5 segundos locos.

Por eso me descojono de los 100% termicos y sus "4 o 5 litros/100km".


----------



## jotace (16 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Coño, hoy he descubierto otra cosa que nadie ha mencionado, es mi primer invierno con el hibrido enchufable.
> 
> Resulta que están siendo ya madrugadas frías y con mucha humedad y los cristales se empañan. Bueno, voy a mi trayecto de 4km de siempre, en modo electrico, y resulta que al encender el aire acondicionado (o la calefacción) para desempañar los cristales, se enciende el motor de combustión.
> 
> ...





antoniussss dijo:


> ya.
> 
> No sé, ahora que hace frío se ven cosas raras, por ejemplo hoy que la mañana ha sido fría, en un momento determinado se ha encendido el motor térmico sólo, no me acuerdo si he apretado demasiado el acelerador y lo he activado.... ha sido cosa de 5 segundos.
> 
> ...



En cualquier manual de propietario de cualquier vehículo con motor de combustión o explosión y en cualquier libro de mecánica, te dice que en los primeros km, los coches pueden consumir del orden de 15/20 litros a los cien hasta que el motor coge su temperatura óptima de funcionamiento. Y te recomiendan que NO uses el coche en trayectos cortos, el propio fabricante, o sea, los que tú haces y muchos como tú, tampoco te sientas ofendido.

¡Tiene cohones que alguien use el coche para trayectos de 4 km!! Bicicleta, patinete, bus... si me apuras andando y así haces el 60% de ejercicio físico diario recomendado. En fin, a veces pienso que nos merecemos un kwh a 2 euros y combustibles a 3 euros.


----------



## antoniussss (16 Nov 2022)

jotace dijo:


> En cualquier manual de propietario de cualquier vehículo con motor de combustión o explosión y en cualquier libro de mecánica, te dice que en los primeros km, los coches pueden consumir del orden de 15/20 litros a los cien hasta que el motor coge su temperatura óptima de funcionamiento. Y te recomiendan que NO uses el coche en trayectos cortos, el propio fabricante, o sea, los que tú haces y muchos como tú, tampoco te sientas ofendido.
> 
> ¡Tiene cohones que alguien use el coche para trayectos de 4 km!! Bicicleta, patinete, bus... si me apuras andando y así haces el 60% de ejercicio físico diario recomendado. En fin, a veces pienso que nos merecemos un kwh a 2 euros y combustibles a 3 euros.



que locura usar el coche para trayectos de 4 km de ida y 4km de vuelta, ¿dónde se habrá visto? putos esclavos y sus manias


----------



## Iron IQ (16 Nov 2022)

La lógica es priorizar el consumo de la electricidad para el desplazamiento del vehículo, desempañar o deshelar los cristales se hace a base de un consumo importante que fatiga la batería si se hace con el coche en marcha.
Unos fabricantes optan por soluciones mas baratas tirando del motor de combustión, otros incluso tienen una parte de la batería dedicada a estos grandes consumidores fuera del motor de propulsión.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Nov 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Con el aire acondicionado no se enciende el motor de combustion, al menos en el mio (ioniq).
> Si el trayecto es corto, para la calefaccion no hay solucion.
> Yo lo que suelo hacer es si quiero ir en electrico y el trayecto es corto dar de vez en cuando al boton de desempañar los cristales de adelante, arranca el motor pero suele funcionar bastante bien y en 15 segundos tienes el cristal limpio.
> Pero depende del dia y lo rapido que se empañen, si se empañan demasiado rapido (por ejemplo vas con el coche lleno de gente) no es seguro ni rentable ir pendiente de dar al boton.



Eso es veneno para el motor de combustión y más con la gasolina con alcohol, valiente puta mierda...

Menuda estafa la pegatina de los cojones.


----------



## sopelmar (17 Nov 2022)

Que os parece el PT CRUISER 1,6 114 cv gasolina tiene un cx muy malo pero materiales de buena calidad y duran 22 años 800 euros 90000km


----------



## antoniussss (17 Nov 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> La lógica es priorizar el consumo de la electricidad para el desplazamiento del vehículo, desempañar o deshelar los cristales se hace a base de un consumo importante que fatiga la batería si se hace con el coche en marcha.
> Unos fabricantes optan por soluciones mas baratas tirando del motor de combustión, otros incluso tienen una parte de la batería dedicada a estos grandes consumidores fuera del motor de propulsión.



No digo lo contrario, ahora bien, me plantea la siguiente duda existencial:

Si yo, haciendo el trayecto urbano de Madrid ultramegamasificado de 4km o ponle 5,6,7, lo normal, yendo en eléctrico, osea gastando 0 litros/100km, el mero hecho de poner la calefacción para desempañar los cristales o el aire acondicionado, me genera picos de 30 litros/100km ahora cuando hace frío por las mañanas, dejandome la media en 4,5,6 litros/100km una vez llego al destino (Siguiendo circulando en electrico el 100% del tiempo, repito).....

¿Los que tenéis coches de combustión que además de poner la calefacción o el aire para desempañar o lo que os salga el cipote, de buena mañana,ademas tenéis que gastar gasofa en el trayecto urbano......cuánto cojones gastáis?


Lo digo con el retintin de este subforo de "mi coshe de gasolina es un mechero, 3,4,5 litros cada 100km"......... Y hoygans, que yo he tenido coches gasolina y coches diesel, y en Madrid, y volaba la gasolina o el diesel del depósito, aunque en esa epoca no te media los litros/100km.


----------



## MaGiVer (29 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> No digo lo contrario, ahora bien, me plantea la siguiente duda existencial:
> 
> Si yo, haciendo el trayecto urbano de Madrid ultramegamasificado de 4km o ponle 5,6,7, lo normal, yendo en eléctrico, osea gastando 0 litros/100km, el mero hecho de poner la calefacción para desempañar los cristales o el aire acondicionado, me genera picos de 30 litros/100km ahora cuando hace frío por las mañanas, dejandome la media en 4,5,6 litros/100km una vez llego al destino (Siguiendo circulando en electrico el 100% del tiempo, repito).....
> 
> ...



Media absoluta +10.000 km, de 4,2 litros a los 100. Peugeot 508 diesel 140CV.




No noto más consumo en invierno.


----------



## n_flamel (14 Dic 2022)

Normalmente lleno el depósito en Repsol, con diesel. El otro día en viaje largo lo llené en BP, un pelín más caro. Mi sorpresa ha sido que en ese trayecto que más o menos sé cuánto gasta y por dónde debe quedar el depósito el coche ha gastado la mitad con el combustible BP. 

Qué sabéis de esto de la eficiencia de ciertos carburantes??


----------



## OJC (14 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Normalmente lleno el depósito en Repsol, con diesel. El otro día en viaje largo lo llené en BP, un pelín más caro. Mi sorpresa ha sido que en ese trayecto que más o menos sé cuánto gasta y por dónde debe quedar el depósito el coche ha gastado la mitad con el combustible BP.
> 
> Qué sabéis de esto de la eficiencia de ciertos carburantes??



Mi opinión: error en la medida o en el cálculo. 
Por muy bueno que sea el combustible de BP o muy malo que sea el de REPSOL, no hay manera de justificar un descenso del consumo del 50%.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Dic 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Normalmente lleno el depósito en Repsol, con diesel. El otro día en viaje largo lo llené en BP, un pelín más caro. Mi sorpresa ha sido que en ese trayecto que más o menos sé cuánto gasta y por dónde debe quedar el depósito el coche ha gastado la mitad con el combustible BP.
> 
> Qué sabéis de esto de la eficiencia de ciertos carburantes??



PAsa con las gasolieras de bajo coste, que se dice que usan los combustibles sin aditivos, yo he notado un poco más de gasto en una de alcampo, pero sobre 0,2-0,3 l, no la mitad, y menos de repsol a bp. Cierto que la que uso principalmente es cepsa.


----------



## Felson (3 Ene 2023)

Los coches reales no consumen, ni cuando van cargados con todas las infantas.


----------



## pocholito (Sábado a la(s) 7:54 AM)

Fiat punto 1.5 Multijet diesel de 2007 un mechero hago eso 4,2 o menos a veces eso sí a 100 por la autovía


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 1:02 PM)

No tengo demasiada idea de coches, no me provocan mas interes que el que produce en mi cualquier otra herramienta o maquinaria. Una vez dicho ésto, para poner las cosas en su sitio, decir que me quedo de piedra con los maravillosos consumos que teneis los foreros (debe de ir a la par que los 20 cms de polla y los 60000 netos de sueldo de media)

Consumos reales, conduccion mixta carretera/autopista algo de urbano, conduccion normal, Peugeot Rifter motor HDI, creo que 100 CV no me acuerdo mas detalles. 2,5 años antiguedad

55.000 kms, consumo medio* REAL* durante esos kms (voy anotando el consumo medio de cada 10000 kms que es lo que da uno de los marcadores digitales): *5,5 l *(5,4 l. 5,6 l, 5,5 l, etc, mas o menos siempre anda por ahi)

No consigo bajarlo, sí que he conseguido por deposito (unos 900 kms) bajar a los 5,1 l/5,2 l, pero andando de una manera totalmente extraña y con el unico objetivo del bajo consumo


----------



## antoniussss (Lunes a la(s) 3:24 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> No tengo demasiada idea de coches, no me provocan mas interes que el que produce en mi cualquier otra herramienta o maquinaria. Una vez dicho ésto, para poner las cosas en su sitio, decir que me quedo de piedra con los maravillosos consumos que teneis los foreros (debe de ir a la par que los 20 cms de polla y los 60000 netos de sueldo de media)
> 
> Consumos reales, conduccion mixta carretera/autopista algo de urbano, conduccion normal, Peugeot Rifter motor HDI, creo que 100 CV no me acuerdo mas detalles. 2,5 años antiguedad
> 
> ...



Porque es puto mentira, cualquier coche gasolina de los 2000 (Con los que aquí se pajean) que no sea un microcoche, viviendo en una ciudad, y haciendo los 2 o 4 km de rigor que hace el 99% de la gente, con semáforos, atascos...etc, tienen consumnos de 10 a 15 litros / 100 km todos los santos días del año.


Pero aquí viene a contarte monsergas uno que tiene un microcoche, que viaja solo, en autovia a 80 ( y si hay cuestas a 60) y cogiendo los 100 km de desnivel hacia abajo, te manda una foto diciendo que su coche CONSUME SIEMPRE 3,2 litros / 100 km



hahahahahah


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 3:32 PM)

antoniussss dijo:


> Porque es puto mentira, cualquier coche gasolina de los 2000 (Con los que aquí se pajean) que no sea un microcoche, viviendo en una ciudad, y haciendo los 2 o 4 km de rigor que hace el 99% de la gente, con semáforos, atascos...etc, tienen consumnos de 10 a 15 litros / 100 km todos los santos días del año.
> 
> Pero aquí viene a contarte monsergas uno que tiene un microcoche, que viaja solo, en autovia a 80 ( y si hay cuestas a 60) y cogiendo los 100 km de desnivel hacia abajo, te manda una foto diciendo que su coche CONSUME SIEMPRE 3,2 litros / 100 km



La publicidad de mi coche recuerdo que decia un consumo medio homologado bla bla bla de 4,2 litros. jamas consegui ni parecido. Andando como ando tranquilo unos 5,5 litros

Cuando voy digamos algo más "normal" no preocupandome por el consumo y en autopista me acerco a medias de 110 km/h o 120 km/h no bajo de los 6 litros y con suerte


----------



## Talosgüevos (Lunes a la(s) 9:14 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> La publicidad de mi coche recuerdo que decia un consumo medio homologado bla bla bla de 4,2 litros. jamas consegui ni parecido. Andando como ando tranquilo unos 5,5 litros
> 
> Cuando voy digamos algo más "normal" no preocupandome por el consumo y en autopista me acerco a medias de 110 km/h o 120 km/h no bajo de los 6 litros y con suerte



Para hacer esos consumos de 4,2 hay que estudiar, yo los hago pero porque hice cursos de conducción eficiente . Pero hacer esos consumos ABURRE A UN CABALLO, yo sé hacerlo y alguna vez me pongo un rato y si los hago pero es que en cuanto me despisto le pido. No es cuestión de ir despacio, es la forma de acelerar y frenar, andar por inercia y donde más se ahorra es en las cuestas en carretera subiendo al 50-70% maximo de acelerador, no importa perder velocidad .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (Ayer a la(s) 9:05 PM)

antoniussss dijo:


> Porque es puto mentira, cualquier coche gasolina de los 2000 (Con los que aquí se pajean) que no sea un microcoche, viviendo en una ciudad, y haciendo los 2 o 4 km de rigor que hace el 99% de la gente, con semáforos, atascos...etc, tienen consumnos de 10 a 15 litros / 100 km todos los santos días del año.
> 
> 
> Pero aquí viene a contarte monsergas uno que tiene un microcoche, que viaja solo, en autovia a 80 ( y si hay cuestas a 60) y cogiendo los 100 km de desnivel hacia abajo, te manda una foto diciendo que su coche CONSUME SIEMPRE 3,2 litros / 100 km
> ...



Tengo un Corsa 1.2 "moderno" de segundo coche con 44000 kilómetros y haciendo ciudad gasta como el Titanic ( bastante más de 8 litros que es su consumo medio) y el diésel lo tengo en 7 pero conduzco muy fuerte, puede gastar 5 en plan pollaviejo, pero de ahí no baja.


----------



## ProfePaco (Ayer a la(s) 10:57 PM)

citroen C5 aircroos. Gasolina. 130 CV

autopista 7 litros
ciudad. trafico ligero 9 litros. Pesado unos 10.


----------



## ProfePaco (hace 19 minutos)

ProfePaco dijo:


> citroen C5 aircroos. Gasolina. 130 CV
> 
> autopista 7 litros
> ciudad. trafico ligero 9 litros. Pesado unos 10.



Añado que el consumo es muy sensible al acelerador.

El modo eco ayuda mucho


----------

